# MrHowardMarks' experienced grower journal.



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 8, 2008)

****Comments welcome in the discussion thread****

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/107646-mrhowardmarks-grow-journal-discussion.html#post1290910

I've been establishing myself as an accomplished grower over several years, so I've decided to create a somewhat public record of my technique for all to share.

This seemed like a good place to do so.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 8, 2008)

So, today I started the germination process, photos not necessary.

I have;
2 Blueberry -DJ Short
10 Jamaican- (brought back bagseed from good bag)
10 SuperSkunk- Sensiseedbank
2 DieselBerry (SilverBerry(f)x Sour Diesel (m))
2 NLxHashplant (HashPlantxNL(f)xNL(m))

I only have 2 seeds of a couple strains because I've already hatched them before for prior gardens. I just saved 2 of the batch in case I needed to regrow from seed.

The situation I was in didn't allow me to grow for the last 6 months, usually I keep a small veg going through the summer, but I had to move so I have to start from seed.

I aquired some Super Skunk seeds from Sensi seedbank, and also plan on hatching some seeds I brought home from a trip to Jamaica.

The Jamaican seeds were from a bag grown right outside Bob Marley's crypt, in the town he grew up in and lived Nine Mile.

I plan on calling the strain 9Mile, it had a fruity yet earthy bouquet, compared to some of the other weed I smoked while down there.

They should hatch in a couple days and I'll be getting started in a couple weeks.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 8, 2008)

My setup includes;
6x600W HPS
5gal buckets-soil
Advanced Nutrients
9plants per light
54 total plants
Vented hoods/carbon scrubber

And most importantly; the experience to pull it off.


----------



## sb101 (Sep 9, 2008)

Since you moved you just set this up again? sounds like you should have a great grow are you gonna have to take some clones before you have the total 54 plants you want?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

subscribed... your putting out a lot of confidence... please don't disappoint me...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 9, 2008)

I assure everyone, I know what I'm doing. This will be a piece of cake.

****If you do have comments please post them in the discussion thread, this is going to get to be a lengthy thread with just my posts.****

Thanks for your comments ahead of time. I promise this thread will be interesting in due time, it will surely be a while before flowering begins.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 9, 2008)

I guess you could say this is easier for me to know how long things have been going, when your "watching the grass grow" it's hard to keep track of time.


I've finished cleaning the basement, and decided on an area for growing. It was a messy job removing cob-webs and 30 years of junk, I've been putting out large amounts of 80's electronics at the curb along with old televisions, and random worthless crap that had been in storage for who knows how long.

--I washed everything with a diluted soap mixture yesterday, sprayed everything with bleach today, and plan on spraying everything with Avid tomorrow, followed by a heavy coat of Neem thursday.

Friday I will set up the plastics, and load some pictures of the area before and after. I should've taken pictures before I started cleaning, but everyone knows what a trashed basement looks like.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 9, 2008)

Room dimensions are;

17ft x 15 ft, 7ft ceilings...

My light setup is two banks of three lights, like 6 on a dice.


----------



## erbium (Sep 9, 2008)

http://www.mrnice.nl/dhtml/home.php


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 10, 2008)

---So, I've loaded up a couple pics, to prove my competence.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's a couple more, bud closeups.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2008)

are you fukin kidding me," this is theee man "the real man of canabis"
i just ordered 2pacs of mr.nices g13 hashplant sensi seeds, this is mr. nice himsef.this gonna be great.sorry for the outburst.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 11, 2008)

It's all good, I'm open for replies here, but would rather use a discussion thread. I've recieved some feedback about the whole no post thing, and realize it won't work.

I appreciate your interest.

*I guess this would be a good time for a disclaimer*

**Howard Marks is an international hero, I don't claim to be him, nor do I know him personally. This is my character in this game. I say game, meaning this is a fictional story, in this story I play an indoor marijuana grower. My character builds points with experience, just like any RPG. I hate RPGs they are for people that suck at real life, and need an alter-ego in order to feel good about themselves. This game is way better than Warcraft, and involves illegal discussion. Once again this is all fiction.**

Just to cover my ass


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 11, 2008)

^this is the only disclaimer I will ever post, my signature will have none of this garbage.

Comments are appreciated and welcome.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 11, 2008)

-------ON TOPIC-------

Well, suprising occurance today! 

I got home from work and one of the DJ Short Blueberry seeds was already bursting out, the seed casing was split and the sprout was a little visable, but still wrapped in the seed. The taproot was thick and fluffy.

I'm impressed, I thought about it, I bought those seeds six years ago! And it was the first to sprout.

I wasn't expecting any activity until tomorrow, so I had to run out and get a couple small bags of sphagnum moss, peat moss and perlite and make a quick mix for seedlings.

-The peat moss is good for seedlings, it holds a bit more moisture I've found.

-I don't use peat in my main mix, just sphagnum and perlite.

I'd load a pic, if anyone wants to see a seedling. But I doubt it will interest anyone.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 11, 2008)

Tomorrow I'm going to start sealing off the grow room, I've sprayed it top to bottom, with; 
Sunday-Diluted laundry detergent, spray on, scrub down and rinse.

Monday- Diluted bleach spray on, 2 cups per Gallon.

Tuesday- Rest, and let bleach kill.

Wednesday- Complete spray down with Avid, for pre protection.

Thursday (today)- Spray down with Volck oil, It's an Ortho product, dormant season insect killer, including spider mite, lasts 6 months, 5 oz per gallon. (First time using it)

Friday - Einstein Oil spray down. Plastic put up.

---- PICS ----
I'll take some pics of the area before and after setup.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 11, 2008)

-If you're wondering, "Why all the spraying?"

I haven't had a pest problem in over 5 years. I wrap my grow room in at least 3 condoms.

Bugs think,"Holy Shit! There must be nuclear warfare going on in there! Let's get the fuck outta here!!!"

This assures me that I won't have to spray my plants with anything except a nice coat of Einstein before I put them into flower. Controlling a pest problem means ruining your plants with bug repelant.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

-----ON TOPIC-----

Today the other DJ Short Blueberry popped open, I can't put into words how impressed I am. 

Also, an early Super Skunk popped.

And a Silver Diesel popped today right on time.

Getting a bit worried about the 9Mile, no signs yet, 10 seeds.

I sprayed down the grow room with Einstein, and set up a temporary seedling area in a closet. I've decided to take my time putting up the plastic and deciding on the lighting placement.

I stopped by Worm's Way and picked up a bottle of Earth Juice grow, I didn't have any grow base nutes, and the Advanced Nutrients store disappeared. I was supprised that they don't carry Avid, I used my last bit on the spraydown Wednesday, but wanted to treat the rest of the basement.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

The Advanced stores in my city seem to only last a year or two, then disappear.

Wonder why?

Probably stock for a major operation then cut off supplies. Dang. 

This means I'm gonna have to drive 160 miles to stock up on nutes. Fuck! 

I put an application in at Worm's Way, I hate my fucking job, I figure I could take a pay cut since I'm about to set up shop. I'm going to find out why they don't carry Advanced Nutrients.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 12, 2008)

Actually Howard Marks did stop by this forum a one time, offered a ownload of his book I think, it was awhile ago. Be sure and check out our Grow Journal Competition, Garden Known ( SeeMoreBuds ) is heading that one up, be sure and send him a link. I might have missed it, you are not planning on a rotating crop, or is that dependant on the number of females? VV


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll check it out, thanks for stopping by.

That's cool that _the real_ Howard Marks had time to check out RIU.


I plan on keeping mothers, cloneing from the seed mother.

Having clones ready for a second round.

And keeping the best female from each strain, maybe more than one depending on charastics.

Most all my previous gardens were on rotation, I'd keep a mothering room through the summer, this is the first time in a while I've had to pop seeds.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 13, 2008)

That's what I thought, just didn't see it mentioned. Your space is similar to mine, yours is a little wider, not quite as long. I would trade the length for the 15' width in a heartbeat, but we work with what we have. I'm pretty sure it was in this forum, the search function doesn't work for me or I would find it, title was something about Mr. Nice and it was at least a year or more ago. 
Maybe you can explain something I have always wondered about having to do with cloning and sexing, saving mothers etc. Information I have read suggest taking clones from your vegging plants and after they set roots you flower the clones to find out the sex of the original plants and culling the males out at that point. Ok, so you veg some seedlings for 4 weeks or longer, cut some clones, a couple of weeks for them to root and 2 to 4 weeks to determine sex. This means the originals are going to be vegging for about 10 weeks. Won't they be to big for a sog grow? VV


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 13, 2008)

Hopefully, the seed mother, (original plant from seed) will be too big for SOG  it will not be flowered, it will continue to be a mother plant.


As soon as there are a couple nodes on the seedlings, I'll top them for clones, and let the seed mother grow out for more clones.

Right, I'll cut clones, as soon as they root, I'll throw them into flower to sex them. 

The mothers will grow out while the other clones get established and show sex, and the mothers will be ready to have more clones taken when flowers/sacs start forming.

Make sense?

It should only take a week for the clones to root, and a week to show sex. Maybe give it a week for the slow ones.

I hope to be flowering in four weeks, but it'll probably be five


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 13, 2008)

So you begin topping before you know the sex and wait to flower anything. I haven't had clones set roots in a week or show sex in a week, maybe thats my problem. Takes longer to establish mothers the way I do it. It has taken me a while to top any plants, the first time I did it I had 8 colas on one plant, yield was lower than the ones I didn't top. VV


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 13, 2008)

No, I top the mother plants, they are seedlings now, to get an idetical twin of the seedling. The seedling will always be a mother, never flowered. The more branches the better.

With the first clones from the mother, I flower them immediately to determine sex.

The topped seedlings will have more branches by then, for taking clones.

I use Rootech rooting gel, and Rapid Rooter plugs in a clone dome, under 4 x 40w AgroSun Full spectrum 4ft flourescents. I get roots in a week usually.

For the first week of flowering I use Advanced Nutrients Bud Blood, this will get them to start forming buds by the end of week 1, and really start blooming/stacking in week 2.

I don't top my plants for flowering. I supercrop, and trim for yield, stalking the branches.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 13, 2008)

sounds like you do have some experience.... this peeks my interest, as the method you described (minus some of the materials/equipment) is exactly the same as mine. I can't wait until this grow really gets under way for you, as it sounds very ideal. The more info and detail the better, as it sounds like a lot of growers could benefit from the information you could make available. Here is some rep for you...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 13, 2008)

-----ON TOPIC-----

2 more Super Skunk seeds popped open today.

Starting to worry about the 9Mile.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the support loadeddragon, I can't wait for things to get exciting, I was always bored with seeding, cloning. I want to get straight to flowering. This thread is gonna get boring for the next couple weeks IMO, but hey, I'll write up whatever I do, this is a diary of growing. 

I'm a meticulous person, somewhat on the OCD level, so I'll put down pretty much everything. Gives me an idea.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 13, 2008)

On this thread I am using as much detail as possible, so if you think I am leaving anything out of it, please let me know.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107493-theloadeddragons-full-year-grow-cycle.html


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 13, 2008)

-----ON TOPIC-----

My seedling mix;
50% perlite
40% sphagnum moss
10% peat moss

Planting and watering; after the seed pops open, I plant in a 16oz solo cup with 4 holes cut in the bottom for drainage. I fill the cup with the soiless mix, and water the hell out of it with plain pHed water. Give it a good rinse. Then let the excess drain off. 
I plant the seed a cm from the top of the soil line, taproot down, and put a little of the mix over it.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 13, 2008)

That was one of the things I was doing wrong when I took the clones out of the aero cloners I made, I was planting them too deep, this is not good with a flood and drain system. It finally clicked when I was ready Al B's FAQ thread, the clones main root does need to be above the level of the flood, is his case the rockwool cube needs to be 1/2" above flood level. Stop laughing, I only did it twice,. VV


----------



## stgarf (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to seeing what you've got going on, get some pictures up on here! Making me super-anxious...

pce and <3


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess I'll snap some pics of cups of dirt and shoplights in a closet, :yawn:

I'll also take some pics of the future grow room and my equipment.

Warning, this thread isn't going to get exciting for about 4-5 weeks.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 16, 2008)

-----ON TOPIC-----

Well, none of the 9Mile germinated. So I put 10 more into the germination process.

I also put 6 Mango seeds into germination.

So far I have these seedlings;
3 Sensiseeds Super Skunk
2 DJ Short Blueberry
1 Silver Diesel

Germinating;
-6 Mango
-10 9Mile

I still have 5 Super Skunk seeds in reserve, but I hope one of the 3 is a female so I can keep them in reserve.

I have no idea why none of the 9mile germinated, they are 5 years old, but the DJ short seeds were even older.

I'll load some pics in a couple hours of progress.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> -----ON TOPIC-----
> 
> Well, none of the 9Mile germinated. So I put 10 more into the germination process.
> 
> ...


do you fiower yours in small containers till sex is evident, then continue veging them in your choice containers, i 'd apprec. your hep.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 16, 2008)

Nope,

If you go back to posts 22-25, I explain it better to VV.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 16, 2008)

-----ON TOPIC-----

Here are some pics of a few seedlings under flourescents in a closet 

and some pics of the basement before I started cleaning up and setting up. The before and after pics will be done by the end of the week.

Along with pic of my equipment


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

I have space like that... all I need now is an electrician to come set up the electrical to handle what I want to have going in the space... your not an electrician are you???


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks for the hep, i've never done much cloning, i bot a full 
setup tho.Havent had the extra room.Thought about your deal,cleared out the garage,doors broke anyway on it ,cut out apiece in the middle of the gar.door and installed an air con. ordering another 600 hps, vortex fan the works , i may do the 3 and a half gal. thanx for the hep. thinking of yours really made me want to upgrade this op. i'm still gonna use my closet .i want a bumper crop of those mr.nice g13 hashplants. your answering all qestions everytime i read. sorry for askin somethin, you alredy expl.


----------



## dix16 (Sep 16, 2008)

howard what a honour to read your journal your the man thanks for sharing your wealth of knowladge respect............................


----------



## bonze309 (Sep 16, 2008)

Boy I sure would like to geat my hands oh some good seeds like that!!!!!! It's getting old growing from bag seed.... Can't wait to see this won Isure you will do a very fine job good wish you the best.


----------



## stgarf (Sep 17, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I have space like that... all I need now is an electrician to come set up the electrical to handle what I want to have going in the space... your not an electrician are you???


You know, not just because of this grow but, I was wondering how most people set-up the electricity for their setups. I imagine some people (I bet that it's a very small percentage of people here) have the ability/expertise to install sub-panels for their setup, but others are not so lucky or do not have those kinds of skills.

What do most of you do about your electrical solutions...?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 17, 2008)

About electricity;

I used to work with a group of growers, I was the construction/drywall guy, we had an electrician, two distributors and three gardeners. Seven gardens in total.

I learned electricity from automotive applications, which is DC, so it didn't help me at all with standard AC, like in all US homes.

Working closely with the electrician, (we also rehabbed homes), I learned all the basics of setting up a subpanel, and running new lines.

If you aren't going to pull tons of juice, ie more than 4 x 600W, I'd recommend splicing into an already existing line, installing a junction box and running a new line to an outlet.

If you have a line that goes to a bedroom, where there isn't a lot of energy being used, turn it off at the panel, find the lead wire, and cut it in half, and splice another line into it making a 3 way connection. Use wire nuts and keep the connection inside a junction box. Run the newly installed line to wherever you want the outlet, and voila. 

It's really not that hard to splice in a new line, if you only are running a couple lights, this is your easiest solution.

Tips;
-  when messing with lines that may be live, only use one hand. Keep your other hand free, away from any ground. Reason being, if you get shocked, it will look for the easiest way of traveling out to a ground, if your other hand is grounded, the electricity might pass directly over your chest (heart) and out the other hand, possibly stopping your heart. If you keep your hand free, you'll just get a little jolt to just your hand, and forearm. 

- :s give yourself a little extra wire, you'll need to trim off for connections, and more is better than less so you don't run out of length.

-  get youself a voltage meter/tester, and a nice wire stripper, Kline tools are the best imo.

-  get a do-it-yourself guide to electricity, it explains almost everything.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 17, 2008)

*And what any book will tell you is always turn off the power at the control panel first.* 
And that may be the easiest solution, it is not a good one. Working with electric wiring is easy as abc and sometimes d. Black, white, green and sometimes red. The black (hot, power) wire goes to the gold screw, the white (nuetral, return) wire goes to the silver screw and the green (grounding) wire goes to the green screw. This color coding will get you thru 110Volt circuits. Splicing of a power wire is only to be done with a pigtail drop, in a workbox. In addition to being safer its also easier to remove and get rid of. 
It would be better to install a new breaker in your power panel and run the wiring from there. Always over power your circuits, use 12 wire not 14, use 20 amp circuits not 15 and get receptacle that are 20 amp not 15. The extra dollars will be well spent. Buy a few good tools with the money you save doing it yourself, Howard has mentioned the best ones, Klien, they have some kits that are reasonable priced, they are good tools, not cheap tools, money well spent again. VV


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

thats ya boxer? he protect the plants huh


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 17, 2008)

Yep, she's a big wuss, her name's Kaya. Scary looking, but a total baby.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

oh she looked like shed fuck somebody up if they went in there and they wont you.

Ima follow this one


----------



## Nahasapeemapetilon (Sep 17, 2008)

You have my attention MrMarks.

Subscribed.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's a couple better pics of her, and two I just took, if you broke in my house, she'd run and get a toy to play with.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 17, 2008)

-----ON TOPIC-----

Back to buisness.

Today all 6 Mango seeds hatched 

I was waiting for someone to question my abilities on germinating seeds 

Even I thought that I might be doing something wrong, but I put the Mangos in on Monday, and they are all done 100% success rate. Whew.

I guess seeds have a limit on how long they keep, but my DJ short seeds were both good, and they are 7 years old. Oh well, I now have 12 live plants. 

None of the 9Mile has hatched


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 17, 2008)

Gotta rollitup and head out to a disc golf tourney 

Edit* I won the tournament, -16, 50 bucks


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 18, 2008)

props on the win!
hows are the sprouts?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 18, 2008)

-----ON TOPIC-----

ONE 9Mile hatched!!! 
Out of twenty.

Both Blueberries are starting their second leaf set.

One Super Skunk is starting it's second leaf set.

Two Super Skunks are being stupid and further establishing roots, but the seed are just above soil line.

The Silver Diesel is like the 2 Super Skunks.

All six Mangos are peeking out of the soil.

I think old seeds might lose some rigor, the Mangos are from a year ago, and I just bought the Super Skunk, but who knows how old they are.

Still the DJ Short Blueberries are the best so far, and they are 7 years old.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

so good so far.... I'll have more to say in a few weeks Im sure...


----------



## CantHelpIt (Sep 21, 2008)

pretty nice garden you've started, hopefully the 9mile is a lady gotta rep bob marley


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 21, 2008)

-----ON TOPIC-----

A second 9Mile hatched and both have sprouted and started their first leaf set.

The blueberries are on their third set.

One Super Skunk is on it's second set.

Four Mangos are on their first set, two haven't dropped the bean.

(Two Super Skunks, and the Silver Diesel are being retarded and haven't fully sprouted yet)

I might hatch the rest of the Super Skunk seeds if they don't sprout soon. Someone's about to get a bad seedbank review.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> -----ON TOPIC-----
> 
> A second 9Mile hatched and both have sprouted and started their first leaf set.
> 
> ...


Be patient, a seed will wait for optimum conditions to crack.... I had a seed take over a month once, but I just kept watering it, after it sprouted it grew faster and stronger and danker than any of the other six plants... was AK47 about six years ago.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

Be gad wen you get up and runin , on top wat you were born to do.Got my mr. nice g13 hashpant seeds, got ah 20 goin in one grow room , got 9 adies about to fini. in one ,thanx for hep and encouragement , i need it. gonna seed a coupe branches, B.moonshine crossed w/hashpant , two hashpant crosses, a wite and bue.potent.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 21, 2008)

-I was about to buy some AK47, great strain, the Mango I have looks/grows kinda like it.

I though I mentioned the Mango's lineage, but I guess not since I wasn't sure if I was going to sprout it, and I did it later than the others.

The Mango I have isn't exactly Mango. I was growing Mango and Silver Pearl at the same time, and the Mango takes longer to finish than the Pearl.

One Pearl developed a couple of male flowers, I didn't notice til I was harvesting. It was the plant that sat right in front of the entry door. I assume light was leaking under the doorway, and it caused the slight hermie.

I'll know for sure when it starts to flower, the mango is a ridiculous streatcher, and the Pearl is short and squaty.

Plus these are feminized, so they should be all female, and the mother pearl wasn't a normal hermie, it was forced from a light leak.

I guess this could be another strain? Anyone know of a similar cross? 

(Somango)x(Silver Pearl)

Soma's Seeds, Somango= (Jack Herer)x(Korean Big Skunk)
Sensi Seedbank, Silver Pearl= ((Early Pearl)x(Skunk f3a)x(Norther Lights #5))

Essentially, it should be a mix between the fruity Jack Herer, the pungent Skunk, the fast flowering trait of Early Pearl, and the frostyness of NL#5. That's if everything goes like I want it. I'm not sure what traits will be dominant. The both have a Skunk lineage, so it'll definately be skunky.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

i'm not sure exacty wat you want but i grew B.moonshine 6 years straight with an ave.22% Thc wt. high yied ,toxic .extremey strong . i'm very fond of it ,haha. havent found nuthin stronger and yied.under 600 watt. optim.con 2dry oz.+ in ony 2 ga.con.fini.dark bue. and purp. soaking w/resin , never seen nothin ike it.Got this new wedge head siamese kit."{qite the tawker}ha, i raise wedge head siamese cats and high quaity marijuana.happy growing.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 21, 2008)

It's your avatar right raider?

Looks like a great production strain.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

i never got this mch weed off any other its the BB cross with kush .its for the conisie. smoker ony . most pp. i know coudnt smoke it . said it made em trip. i never cood get pass 2 hits .i been smookin 32 yrs.DP strains are consistent, short and very stoky


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 21, 2008)

I've never smoked kush, it's not around the midwest. But I have a frosty DJ short Blueberry, I don't know how it compares to the Dutch Passion, but I think I know what my next strain will be along with Sour Diesel, I definately am interested in the OG Kush.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 21, 2008)

I could never smoke too much weed, I smoke about an oz a week. When I'm fully stocked, I haven't harvested since March, so I'm just about dry. :s


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

prob. near the same i wood think , sour deise, huh , makes my mouthwater the sound of it.ha, o i do ike to test my 
imits. ha. tiffany amp anded on my key board ,earier broke my eys on comp. new comp. tomorrow.ha.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, I wouldn't picture you having a Tiffany's lamp. You could just get a new keyboard.

One with the uiopjklnm keys intact.

I was wondering why your typing was so fucked up.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2008)

some of the keys are broken , sorry,.the Iamp was rite above my Iap top, on another sheIf ,it got moved and nose dived it .,broke the Iamp and 6 keys on my Iap top .o weII, shit happens.
Are you gonna add to any of your strains ?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 22, 2008)

Not this round, I'm going to stick with my current genetics, I have a couple I've not yet grown, so it's likely I'm going to replace them after harvest. I'm thinking Kush, the Sour D is pretty hard to get.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2008)

sour d sound Iike the shit, aIways been partiaI to kush pIants. strong ass weed. I'm not much at takin pics , but heres a some orange skunk bud 4 weeks into fIowering.30 more days to go.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 22, 2008)

I had Cali-Orange at one time, like 5 years ago. Wasn't impressed, not very potent, high leaf to calyx ratio.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2008)

yea i kind of got stuk with these wen they were out of my reg. and i saw it , thought wat the heII.shouId had waited.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 24, 2008)

-----ON TOPIC-----

Well, the DJ short blueberries are starting their 4th set of leaves.

All the others are a bit behind, all 6 mangos are on their first set, the 2 9miles as well. I'll post some pics in a couple days of them.

I was pissed that only 1 skunk has sprouted, so I'm germinating the other 5 seeds.

I got them from the High Times store in Montreal, I'm gonna give them a phone call if I'm not satisfied with the next 5, and threaten bad reviews if I'm not compensated of course.

I put up some 5mil black sheathing on the ceiling of the growroom, followed by the IRDA blocking mylar, I'll take some pics and load them later, probably tomorrow. I still have to put up some panda mylar to cover the walls, then hang all the lights, organize the ballasts, and put up ventillation.

Taking longer than I first expected, damn what I would do for 54 clones right now. 

Got a disc golf tourney tonight, so I'll probably catch up tomorrow.


----------



## ogrelung (Sep 25, 2008)

I really like mango, great taste and good stone. Been thinking of ordering some seeds. She fairly easy to grow? I've been holding back on more sensitive strains like blueberry and hazes until I get my technique a little more honed but I'd like something fruity in my garden.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 25, 2008)

She's pretty easy, but a long flowering period.

There's a ridiculous amount of stretch, I've tried almost everything to keep them short, including LST, supercropping, foliar spray with B vitamins, but nothing keeps her from stretching.

End result is a long stalk with buds at each node.

Extremely stoney, the most resinous strain in my collection, the smell is incredible, not quite hazy, kinda like an afghani hybrid, which comes from the skunk background, but a flavor all it's own.

I'd say it requires a little skill, because of it's long flowering period, but it isn't tempermental like haze strains.

I definately recommend it.

My mango is a feminized cross with Silver Pearl, a fast short indica dominant strain. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## weezer (Sep 26, 2008)

any pics of this grow????
i would love to see them little girls
and those 6 600 watt hps with vented hoods


----------



## w99illie (Oct 2, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I have space like that... all I need now is an electrician to come set up the electrical to handle what I want to have going in the space... your not an electrician are you???


 hope this helps you...check the link
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/112251-wiring-info.html


----------



## w99illie (Oct 2, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> About electricity;
> 
> I used to work with a group of growers, I was the construction/drywall guy, we had an electrician, two distributors and three gardeners. Seven gardens in total.
> 
> ...


hello brother
like you i am also a drywall guy...done it off and on all my life...sorry it took so long to look at your thread after you have answered so many of my questions...i am on for the ride now...good luck


----------



## w99illie (Oct 2, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> -----ON TOPIC-----
> 
> Well, the DJ short blueberries are starting their 4th set of leaves.
> 
> ...


earlier you said you were going to use several layers of plastic...and use the ir-block on ceiling...are the other layers going to be plain black heavy mil plastic instead of mylar?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, I put up a layer of 8 mil black plastic on the ceiling, followed by the IR block, I'm going with the panda mylar for the walls, and a reflective tarp for the floor.

I'll upload some pics of how everything is going tonight, more pics of juvenile plants, and seedlings 

And I'll snap a pic of the IR blocked ceiling, haven't put up the white/black yet.

And I guess I'll snap a pic of my equipment, since weezer wants to see my hoods/ballasts.

Update coming tonight.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2008)

yea i want to see that setup, i bet that sweet. just fini. my garage renov.
buiIt a poIy tent in my garage.heres a pic of it. put a Iayer of poIy wrap wite side up in the grow box, digi. cotro. keeps 75F steady.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice tent


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2008)

thanx, thats where there are 11 mr. Nice G13 HashpIants growing at 2 weeks presentIy.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 2, 2008)

As promised, here's a bunch of pics of my equipment. Now nobody can call bullshit on me anymore. 

the ceiling shots are of the IR-blocker

The carbon filter weighs 125 pounds (I was curious so I sat it on the scale, heavy motherfucker.)

Also pics of juvenile plants and seedlings.


----------



## Rolling Cowboy (Oct 2, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2008)

WO,,,,,definateIy top notch setup, prossionaI grower for sure. wow.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 2, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> -----ON TOPIC-----
> 
> My seedling mix;
> 50% perlite
> ...


MHM--Sounds like a very interesting grow and I look forward to learning some new tricks and gaining some new ideas. I use the same seedling medium mix but I add 1/2 teaspoon of dolomite lime to each cup and work into the soil before the first watering since the peat is so acidic. A couple of tricks with 16oz plastic cups that I have found to work great is 1. Only fill the cup with 4 1/2 inches of soil(The watering method you use will pack it down to 4 inches which some believe to be the magical depth for the tap root to grow and produce more females than males). Then after a week or two you can fill in around the stem to give good support without the need of stalking-Then only time I usually find the need to stalk is in week 4 of flowering. Another fun trick that works well if you have the extra time is the double cup method with the inner cup being clear--You can get a really "CLEAR" idea of how your root-system is growing and the effects of your feeds. Anyway---look forward to your posts.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 2, 2008)

Insightful post, I've used clear cups once, but had a lot of algae growth, good idea putting it inside another cup, too late now, but a good tip indeed 

I was going to use some dolomite lime, but couldn't find it, and time was of the essence. I don't normally use it for bloom, because the nutrient ph handles the acidity level of the soil.

I started out with the bone/blood method back a long time ago when I was 16 growing outside for the first time with the guidance of Mel Frank's Marijuana Growers Guide, old school.


----------



## weezer (Oct 2, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Insightful post, I've used clear cups once, but had a lot of algae growth, good idea putting it inside another cup, too late now, but a good tip indeed
> 
> I was going to use some dolomite lime, but couldn't find it, and time was of the essence. I don't normally use it for bloom, because the nutrient ph handles the acidity level of the soil.
> 
> I started out with the bone/blood method back a long time ago when I was 16 growing outside for the first time with the guidance of Mel Frank's Marijuana Growers Guide, old school.


mj growers guide that was my first book THE BIBLE
after grow your own stone


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 2, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Here's a couple better pics of her, and two I just took, if you broke in my house, she'd run and get a toy to play with.


 A pic of the twins----one on the right 102 pounds.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 2, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Insightful post, I've used clear cups once, but had a lot of algae growth, good idea putting it inside another cup, too late now, but a good tip indeed
> 
> I was going to use some dolomite lime, but couldn't find it, and time was of the essence. I don't normally use it for bloom, because the nutrient ph handles the acidity level of the soil.
> 
> I started out with the bone/blood method back a long time ago when I was 16 growing outside for the first time with the guidance of Mel Frank's Marijuana Growers Guide, old school.


I did the blood/bone meal for a long time until everyone went crazy about mad cow disease and shit


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice looking dogs 

The one on the right looks like my dog's mother, her father was a 145# brindle.

She a mix of the two, a light brindle pattern with more fawn than usual for a brindle. She weighs 95#.

MAD COWS!!!! I remember that, it was right around the time I stopped using bone and blood too, that was like '96-'97 right?


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds about right---I don't want to hijack your thread just saw your boxer and wanted to post a quick pic of my kids. Anyway sound like your going to have a nice room when all things are said and done-it seems that things take at least three time what you think they will. It's fun thou and it's just part of us I guess---I would still grow even if I didn't smoke---I just love the plant and have since I was 13. I grew 1 male up in a attic in a closet----I would jump up and grab the attic access hole and pull myself up in there for hours---I didn't even know what 12/12 lighting was or even male/female plants-I remember the phototron just came out in HighTimes---My sister ratted me out and I had to dump the plant---I was sooo pissed---but that was the start of something else---that was the summer of 84'. Time flys...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 3, 2008)

Time flies, that it does, and whoever thinks marijuana causes memory loss is retarded, because I remember those days like they were yesterday!

Yeah I forgot how long seedlings take to grow...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 3, 2008)

Howie, 
U usin just one centrifugal fan to aircool all of those HIDs?? is that enough air goin on to cool them all to the point where u can get them nice n close to your girls???

Im askin cuz i was planning on using my old growbox as a veg chamber until they got mature enough to move them into my tent n blast some HID light onto them, n im still definitely gonna use it for veg so i can do a perpetual grow on the constant, but for my 1st grow with good chronic from seed, i wanna have my MH on them for as long as possible before i force flower. once i start my cloning ill use the veg chamber, but for thisone, the sooner i can move them bitches in, the better. 

so is the one enough to cool them all??


OOOO also,i wanned to ask someone this, and since your pretty knowlageable i may as well ask you - Is there anyway i can retrofit my ballast somehow so i can hook up two seperate bulbs n reflectors to it? like, lets say i have my 600w ballast - is there any way i could hook up two reflectors to it, each with 250w bulbs, and then maybe a hookup for a 100w HID that i could just hang in the middle of the plants??


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 3, 2008)

No, you can't retrofit a ballast to operate that way.

You _can_ run two lights off one ballast in seperate 12/12 rooms, I ran 12 ballasts on 24 hoods seperated into two seperate rooms.

To do this; you need 2 two-way switches. You run the power through them both, and only have one switch on at a time, the leads from either switch go to a seperate hood. There is a automatic version with a built in timer that costs a lot of money compared to two common household switches.

It was a bitch having to manually switch the lights every 12 hours.

--Yeah that one centrifuge fan vents all the hoods, pulling air through 3 and 3 then "t" into the fan.

It's a really high CFM fan, I'll check the numbers and let you know, but it was the biggest I could find.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 3, 2008)

It's the CanFan 150, the link doesn't work...

It pulls 900 CFM of _filtered_ air. 

Pretty powerful. 

It sounds like a jet engine when it starts up.

The other centrifugial fan is a Sunleaves windtunnel, it runs 480 CFM of ambient intake air, and the squirrel cage is for pulling excess air out of the main return in the house's HVAC.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 3, 2008)

Good job brother----hope your room goes up quick----going to subscribe to this thread--------.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks man, I should have everything setup and operational in the next week or two, but it'll be a while before I start blooming.

I'm thinking a harvest probably right around the new year, hopefully earlier. But I'm guessing it's going to take another month before I'll have all the clones I'll need.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 4, 2008)

Sounds like a nice christmas


----------



## w99illie (Oct 5, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Thanks man, I should have everything setup and operational in the next week or two, but it'll be a while before I start blooming.
> 
> I'm thinking a harvest probably right around the new year, hopefully earlier. But I'm guessing it's going to take another month before I'll have all the clones I'll need.


 since you have many grows under your belt i am sure your patience will be rewarded bro...luck to you


----------



## aod! (Oct 7, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> A pic of the twins----one on the right 102 pounds.


I love boxers!
mines in all red with a little bit pit bull in him!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 7, 2008)

Give us all an update brother with some pics


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 8, 2008)

Right now I'm at work, and tonight, and every wednesday night, I have a disc golf tourney. I'll upload pics on thursdays, that's what works best for me.

I went back to the last pics I posted, there is definately progress. The 9Mile looks like it's more sativa than indica, and the blueberry has the trademark maple leaf look. The older plants are on their 6-7th node, I'm still having some trouble with the Super Skunk seedlings, they're acting retarded, I think I might've been screwed by the Montreal High Times store. I have two of ten that are maturing properly. Two are completely retarded.

I'll take pics of the little mutants, one has had just the cotyledons, and isn't sprouting the main shoot, the other has a funky shoot coming out of it. The third is just starting to open up. Out of 10, only two are acting normal. One is maturing nicely, hope it's female.All my other sprouts are coming along nicely, so it has to be something with the seeds.

Pics coming tomorrow.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds great-looking forward to the new pics. Sometime when I get a funny acting strain and all seed are exhibiting weird growth patterns I will wait till it's time to water then feed with 0 ppm h2o @ 6.5 and collect the runoff. I'll check the runoff to see where it shifts the ph and what the ppm's are---If everything is in-line than I know the strain is bad and just toss them---You know how hard the work is so why waste your valuable time. Some strains are more sensitive to ph shifts than other-if your other strains are doing great and your run-off is only slightly out of the ballpark you could have a sensitive strain. I've seen it a few times. As you know so many growers overlook how important the run-off is. It can tell you allot.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I checked the runoff ppm, and pH, it's all in the correct range, the seeds just suck, I'm gonna call and complain, if one of the two aren't female, I'm gonna be pissed.

It's not like there's anything I can do, but 10 seeds for 200 bucks, and only 5 germinated and 3 of those are retards. Montreal High Times is gonna get some hate mail.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 8, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, I checked the runoff ppm, and pH, it's all in the correct range, the seeds just suck, I'm gonna call and complain, if one of the two aren't female, I'm gonna be pissed.
> 
> It's not like there's anything I can do, but 10 seeds for 200 bucks, and only 5 germinated and 3 of those are retards. Montreal High Times is gonna get some hate mail.


Sorrey about that brother---We work too hard to have shit like this cost us---hope they work it out for you---If there good peps they will do at least something------best of luck.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, I checked the runoff ppm, and pH, it's all in the correct range, the seeds just suck, I'm gonna call and complain, if one of the two aren't female, I'm gonna be pissed.
> 
> It's not like there's anything I can do, but 10 seeds for 200 bucks, and only 5 germinated and 3 of those are retards. Montreal High Times is gonna get some hate mail.


yea . i know wat ya mean bro. i pd 520.00 on 3 packs os sensi seeds and 17 out of 30 come up . taIkin about pissed. hope at Ieast 50% of those are fema.!!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 8, 2008)

I think they were just old, they are also from Sensi Seedbank, like yours, probably bad storage, and old 

I'm sure that you'll have some ladies out of those 17


----------



## sublimed (Oct 8, 2008)

subscribizzled


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2008)

i germ. them out of the same seedIing soiI mix as germ. my Dutch passion and they aII come up in 72 hours. couid teII the way the sensi seeds come up weII , i couId teII the seeds was dead.its rare you get a dutch passion or greenhouse seed not come up though, been with those banks for awiIe. never a probIem..... i am hoping to get at Ieast 1 and a haIf pounds of hashpIant in the garage and near a pound of BIue HP. in the cIoset.haha.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 8, 2008)

sublimed said:


> subscribizzled


"Imma eek a mouse!"


----------



## sublimed (Oct 8, 2008)

haha

ah wah do dem mouse is in tha house


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2008)

heres a coupIe of pics to share of this orange bud , i reIIy started resining out weII here near the end of days.49 days FIower.a few herme seeds come up on me in the the finaI weeks here, but wont effect the potency to much.some times hard to catch aII thos fkers wen they first come up.


----------



## sublimed (Oct 8, 2008)

frosty muthafucka


----------



## MOONSTAR8595 (Oct 9, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I think they were just old, they are also from Sensi Seedbank, like yours, probably bad storage, and old
> 
> I'm sure that you'll have some ladies out of those 17


Does Sensi have a rep of selling old stock seeds? I was highly considering ordering their SSH fem (along with Violator Kush from Barney's)....Ideally I was looking to purchase Mr. Nice seeds (Medicine Man and SSH) but I can't find any bank that distributes those to the US. (MM sold out pretty much everywhere I look and the Attitude has such a good rep now - so i plan to use them). It's nice to see such a knowledgeable grower around here to share information with us. Cheers to you


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 10, 2008)

I didn't get them directly from Sensi Seedbank, I got them from a middle man, Montreal High Times.

My guess is that since Sensi Seeds is such a big distributer they offer big discounts for seed bank purchases. What my guess is, is they sat in the box at the store I bought them from for a while.

I love Sensi's strains, I'm a huge fan of them so my opinion might be a little biased. But as far as quality strains with minimal cross genetics go, I think they're the best.

*(On a side note)*
Was going to update with some pics last night, but it was either update journal, or get some pussy.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 10, 2008)

A mans gotta have his priorities


----------



## sublimed (Oct 10, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> A mans gotta have his priorities


lol, damn straight.


----------



## MOONSTAR8595 (Oct 10, 2008)

One more question: When starting a new growing operation would you recommend buying feminized or non-feminized seeds? I've heard some pros and cons of both but was wondering what your thoughts are. Thanks a bunch in advance....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 10, 2008)

Personally, I *DEFINATELY* recommend *staying away* from feminized seeds.

I'm only growing my own fem cross, because I'm curious of the outcome, it's my baby. 

Also, the herm came from a light leak under the door, and it's going to be a bitch keeping up on them to make sure they don't herm themselves.

If you don't care about the possibility of getting a possible hermie, and a few seeds in your weed, there are some great feminized production bred strains available.


-I got some seconds tonight, hope she doesn't want a relationship :s


----------



## MOONSTAR8595 (Oct 10, 2008)

I was interested in Sensi's new feminized Jack Flash (or SSH), just released in the last few days I believe (at least online).

Sensi claims they have solved the usual problems of feminized seeds (poor germ rate, hermies, problems cloning,etc) with this new line of 5 feminized strains. They claim that these strains are also very uniform and stable. It says on their site that they waited until now to release a line of feminized seeds because they wanted to wait until they "worked out all the kinks" so to say. 

PS Good luck with the lady......

Edit: Just put in my order for the new feminized Jack Flash from Sensi...Hopefully I will get my seeds lol...and hopefully they will turn out great !


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 11, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Personally, I *DEFINATELY* recommend *staying away* from feminized seeds.
> 
> I'm only growing my own fem cross, because I'm curious of the outcome, it's my baby.
> 
> ...


I second that!!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 11, 2008)

Alright, no poontang tonight, so I took some pics, my have they grown since the last upload 


-----ON TOPIC-----

The stubborn SuperSkunk sprouts are finally coming around...

Making the total count;

5- Superskunk,
6-Mango
2-Blueberry
2-9Mile

*the single photos are of the SuperSkunk, 9Mile and Blueberry. the cups are labeled in marker.

*the multiple cups are green-superskunk sprouts, red-Mango juveniles.

*and a grouping of the 5 more mature plants,


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 11, 2008)

Just realized my journal has a rating of *4.20*


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 12, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Just realized my journal has a rating of *4.20*


 Looks like your off and running.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, it looks like I'm going to be taking the first set of clones in about a week or so.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 12, 2008)

How many clones did you say you needed to fill your room?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 13, 2008)

Fifty-four, 9 each under 6 lights.

I'm gonna try to do a majority of super skunk, and a few of my own cross to determine genetics, also only a few of the 9Mile in case it's not so good. The blueberry isn't my favorite, and not as much of a producer, I'm just growing it for personal variety, I plan on growing/selling mostly the super skunk.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, after a couple weeks, I've built a shelving system for storage in the basement.

It creates a false wall, which will hide the growroom from the rest of the basement.

I've always wanted a hidden room, and now I have one, it's not hidden as well as I imagined, but, oh well, it's a good storage shelf.

I finished remodeling the bathroom, installing all new plumbing, new tile, sink and toilet, bead board and shelves so I needed another project, It only took a couple days.

I upload some pics tomorrow, I'm going to paint the floor white in the growroom, and the panda mylar should be getting in by the weekend.

The 5 large plants are raging, I'll need to repot them tomorrow, they're drinking fast as hell.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 14, 2008)

The floor is now colored-Behr ultra titanium white, 3 coats.

I need to get the bloom room ready, only a couple weeks and I'll be flowering the first few for sexing.

I'll upload pics tomorrow of the bloom room progress, and the shelves/fake wall.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 15, 2008)

Very cool brother----Are you planning on wearing sun glasses in your flowering room with that white paint????. It sounds as thou thing are moving along at a good pace for you---That's great----can't wait to see you blasting in your flowering stage---will stop by latter---take care...


----------



## MOONSTAR8595 (Oct 17, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I've never smoked kush, it's not around the midwest. But I have a frosty DJ short Blueberry, I don't know how it compares to the Dutch Passion, but I think I know what my next strain will be along with Sour Diesel, I definately am interested in the OG Kush.


I live in the midwest and I've gotten ahold of about 3 ounces of Kush in the last year or so. Some of it seemed to have a bit of a berry smell/taste. It definitely isn't readily available but my guy has gotten it occasionally. Nice smooth smoke, a tad sleepier than I prefer my smoke (at least the small amount of Kush I've had was) but it was fairly effective medicinally. I am also very interested in the OG Kush but growing from seed I can only find it crossed with other strains.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 17, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Just realized my journal has a rating of *4.20*


how do you determine this?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 17, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> how do you determine this?


It's different on my blackberry, i can link to the rating, and view how many votes, I can't figure out how to get there on my computer though

Get ready for an update.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 17, 2008)

-----pics of the basement with the freshly painted floor, you can tell the reflectivity from the flash on/off of the hoods.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 17, 2008)

-----pics of replanting the first three juveniles, super skunk, blueberry, and 9Mile


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 17, 2008)

-----pics of the other plants, aerial of the Silver x Mango


----------



## sb101 (Oct 17, 2008)

hey howard, i've been watching you're setup progress with great interest. i just transplanted a few of my ladies to larger pots and they had roots like that...'trapped'... so i scraped at em until they weren't such a tight ingrowing ball...

hopefully you can read through my ineloquence. i was pretty careful but some of the roots broke of course, not terrible but i'm sure it'll slow down the grow a day or two, just wondering if you do that? is it necessary or is just ploppin it it the new pot work fine for you? thx man can't wait until your operation is fully up and running


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I never touch the roots, I always let them go and don't think there's a great advantage to breaking them up.

I think by touching them, you might infect part of the root and kill it, it wouldn't have that much damage on the plant, as long as there's a considerable root mass and available water, you'd have a tough time killing it. but breaking roots can't be good, I've never done it on a youngster before.

Funny though, because whenever I plant the seasonals outside (not weed) I break up their root balls, so maybe, idk


----------



## sb101 (Oct 17, 2008)

yea that's what i was thinking, just cause when ever i've transplanted other plants before i've broken up the roots a lil bit ... oh well, i was clean about it i'm sure it won't have much effect, i'll just plop it in next time, thx for your experienced answer


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 17, 2008)

I do know that without breaking them up they burst outward into the new soil like a firework.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 17, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Well, I never touch the roots, I always let them go and don't think there's a great advantage to breaking them up.
> 
> I think by touching them, you might infect part of the root and kill it, it wouldn't have that much damage on the plant, as long as there's a considerable root mass and available water, you'd have a tough time killing it. but breaking roots can't be good, I've never done it on a youngster before.
> 
> Funny though, because whenever I plant the seasonals outside (not weed) I break up their root balls, so maybe, idk


 
I agree, I wouldn't have broken up those roots, they aren't bound bad at all. Breaking up the roots isn't necessary unless they are* EXTREMELY* root bound! I've done it with house plants before but never with marijuana. It never had a bad affect on any of the house plants but I wouldn't suggest doing it for the reasons you mentioned unless the plants were root bound, and even then I wouldn't _break _them I would just make a couple cuts across them. When I say *extreme,* I mean cases like these:
 



Of course all my previous grows have been hydro with the exception of one so I haven't really run into the problem with marijuana plants before.

BTW excellent journal, I'm subscribed. Can't wait to see the final product, especially since you are an experienced grower!!


----------



## sb101 (Oct 17, 2008)

roxistar said:


> BTW excellent journal, I'm subscribed. Can't wait to see the final product, especially since you are an experienced grower!!


agreed.


haha yea i guess my roots weren't THAT bound. damn that first pic is ridiculous. i'll just chalk it up to a noob mistake and won't do it again, thanks for the response guys and sorry for the hijack!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 17, 2008)

it's all good


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking real good brother!!! thanks for the pics...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2008)

out of the first 11 pIants of the sensi g13 HP ,8femaIe - 3 maIe..shocked aImost to get that many fem..you are rite about sensi, they are exce. gen. if you can overIook the downside.i did write sensi a Ietter a coup. weeks ago about the bad germ. rate. and toId me that they do not ship to the U.S. and they are soId as souveneirs . i kind of thought the second part was chicken shit .
.. wat is your theory on branching? do you get more with one coIa or do you find it more prof. to branch. thanx....aIso i aIways bust up my rootbaII jus from the bottom, breaking it outward to fiII the bucket it goes in.never prob.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 21, 2008)

If plant # is an issue, ie prop 215, definately branch out and cover more area. But for quickness, I flower small and put more plants in the area. I noticed by branching I get the same yield per plant as growing a big main cola. Difference is more smaller buds vs one large bud and few small buds. 

More plants, faster perpetual cycle if you don't branch them.

I do supercrop my plants to reduce stretch.

As far as the souvenier thing, they don't directly ship to the u.s. But the middle men do, the seeds probably sit on the shelf for a couple years, thats why there's a low germ rate.

I had 5 or 10 Super Skunks germ.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2008)

hope you get a high femaIe rate to hep your project. i am i guess more of a seed person , shooting dice with seeds for femaIe ratio is the downfaII.gonna wach your journaI and try to keep Iearning. youve been qite hepfuI, and wiII keep tuning in.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks, I should be taking clones pretty soon, they're looking great, I'm going to top the first five, and will have 18 or so branches per plant to grow out for clones... The first clones (tops) will be sent directly to flowering from rooting to establish sex, so, I should be flowering in two weeks or less.


----------



## Gutterman (Oct 21, 2008)

Earlier, you mentioned Hermaphrodites. I grew several plants and one 3/4 way thru the grow grew a single pollen sac! I missed it somehow, and of course it pollinated several branches on my Herself. (she was looking excellent up to this point) also she pollinated 5 other diff strains all bagseed strains , but strains never-the-less. my question is, will the clones I took from her have the same percentage to having pollen sacs form or do you think ph, lighting leak etc.etc. could just have played a part in the sac formulation and the clones might have a chance to being pure sensimillia. I wonder if the seeds on the other plants will have the chance also (those only have like one seed a piece where pollen apparenltly made it to them also) It was only one pollen sac. I have checked them over and over after having found the one just to be certain the other strains didnt have the Hermie traits showing. which they did not..
Any comments welcome because I hate to waist time with hermaphrodite strain that will keep repeating it's traits onto it's clones. the other 5 strains seem strong so I would kill this off just as opposed to piddling around with pollen sacs and losing a whole Garden.
Thanks.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Looking real good brother!!! thanks for the pics...


 wow, wat a garden,missed those pics, taIkin about a garden of Eden. hope mine is a fraction of that fuII.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 22, 2008)

Gutterman said:


> Earlier, you mentioned Hermaphrodites. I grew several plants and one 3/4 way thru the grow grew a single pollen sac! I missed it somehow, and of course it pollinated several branches on my Herself. (she was looking excellent up to this point) also she pollinated 5 other diff strains all bagseed strains , but strains never-the-less. my question is, will the clones I took from her have the same percentage to having pollen sacs form or do you think ph, lighting leak etc.etc. could just have played a part in the sac formulation and the clones might have a chance to being pure sensimillia. I wonder if the seeds on the other plants will have the chance also (those only have like one seed a piece where pollen apparenltly made it to them also) It was only one pollen sac. I have checked them over and over after having found the one just to be certain the other strains didnt have the Hermie traits showing. which they did not..
> Any comments welcome because I hate to waist time with hermaphrodite strain that will keep repeating it's traits onto it's clones. the other 5 strains seem strong so I would kill this off just as opposed to piddling around with pollen sacs and losing a whole Garden.
> Thanks.




It sounds to me like the strain isn"t very resiliant to stress, or it just hermies on it's own. Every offspring (clone, or seed) will have the same probability to herm, due to stress or whatever. The seeds from the herm plan will have greater odds to herm, over those plants pollinated by the herm plant.

My Silver Mango is the offspring of Silver Pearl that hermed from a light leak, and pollinated a Somango, I'm going to have to pay close attention to it during flower, looking for pollen sacks, I don't plan on growing that much of it for this reason. If it doesn't show any herm traits, then I'll be more apt to grow it in the future, for now, it's just an experiment.


----------



## sb101 (Oct 22, 2008)

this is exactly what i was looking for. my chocolate thai went hermie late in flower, first grow and i didn't catch it, so i'm gonna get like 100 seeds of crappy probably hermie chocolate thai. the diesel i am growing also got hit a little bit, and i'm gonna get 10-20 seeds of the hybrid. does that mean that the seeds i'm getting from the diesel are a chocolote thai/diesel hybrid? and they stronger genes of the diesel i'm sure will help, but will they also be more prone to turn hermie? it's too bad cause the buds on my chocolate thai were looking great, but it doesn't look like i'll be growing that strain anymore


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, those 10-20 seeds have a hermie parent, and a stable parent, so they are less likely to carry the easily stessed trait vs the self pollination seeds, they are twice as likely.

It's like herm x herm, and female x herm. Although there isn't much research on the topic that has been scientifically proven, that's the common view of marijuana growers.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 22, 2008)

raiderman said:


> wow, wat a garden,missed those pics, taIkin about a garden of Eden. hope mine is a fraction of that fuII.



Hahaha you must be talking about my "previous experience" album. I found some older pics, they're from sept 07 I think 

I have a bunch of old pics on discs somewhere, If I find them I'll upload them, I think I have pics from my first outdoor grow, long, long ago 

I'm going to snap pics of all my glass tomorrow and create an album. I'm even going to take pics of my three broken RooRs


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2008)

i can dig it..want to see that gIass," i'm big on amsterdam gIass , man.ha."


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 22, 2008)

I figured it would be nice to have pictures of my glass before it's broken I'll make a collage of my broken glass to.

I have some sweet marbles, Tony Rice, Fritz Kline, the like. I've been wanting to purchase a Snodgrass marble, the skull and tophat


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2008)

thats is cooI. just recentIy purchased the Mad Scientist 2 with the pre cooIer,w/percuIater.tripIe fiItration,, unbeIievabIe.


----------



## manofmando (Oct 22, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## bryant228 (Oct 23, 2008)

Subscribed. Thanks for the very detailed journal.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome Manofmando and bryant228, strap in and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Gutterman (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for a quick response for my question. I'll post back with an update on how the clones fair(Just rooted). I don't plan on using the seeds, I was hoping to not have any of course. the clones were my concern. I just don't want to watch for pollen sacks everytime I have a grow. I had one other just now show a pollen sack 6 weeks into flower. sigh! I had taken 8(vegging now) clones from her. Guess I need to get a hold of some stable seeds. Then again, where I am I really don't think that is possible. I'll keep holding my breath and hope to weed out any Hermies at least keep em at a low roar. even that one single sack completely covered Her with seeds. Only the top was unaffected. I'll snap some pictures I have 5 strains of Unknows. One smellys very berryish and the rest all have like a diesel pungent smell, some sweet some strange. all just about finished clones are in vegging, and some in rooting stage.
I will continue to follow your Journal. Thanks for your informative Answers


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 24, 2008)

No problem, the genetics make that strain not like much stress, as long as everything is in check she should be alright. 

Depending on where you live, a trip to Canada will get you the seeds you want, without having to mail order. I don't order seeds, luckily Canada isn't that far away for me.

They'll tell you the seeds are a souvenier or for study purposes only... I had to sign a waiver saying I won't sprout them... I signed Howard Marks


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 24, 2008)

If you are bored and want to see my glass, I just uploaded a shitload of pics to a new album, the links in my sig work now 

_Here's a taste_


----------



## raiderman (Oct 24, 2008)

thanx for takin the time out to share your jeweIs with us. now you got me going to Grasscity tonight gonna get a Roor i saw and a spoon. +=


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, I spent a shitload of money on all that glass.

I figured it would be a good idea to snap some pics, you know, for insurance purposes. 

No, really to get them before they're broken. The orange and blue label RooRs are broken at the stem... And there's a pic of a pile of broken pipes in the album. And I can't find a few, and didn't take pictures of a bunch of regular glass, I found a glass on glass bong looking for a disc to save the pictures to... Hahaha, I totally forgot about it. 

I had 8 more marbles, they were gifts to my girlfriend, she tossed them when we broke up, 6 grand worth of glass, I thought I was getting back. Bitch destroyed art. 

I'll have a topical update tomorrow! (everything doing great).


----------



## raiderman (Oct 24, 2008)

yea it pays to be a backdoor man than have a crazy Iive in broad.haha, especiaIIy if your growing or have nice stuff. jus get some good puss and send them home......how do those marbIes work.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 24, 2008)

That's funny raider, "how do those marbles work"

They're just marbles, they work by sitting still and looking cool... 

They're like 300-500 apiece...

It's what good blowers make instead of pipes.

_I guess you could use them as really classy anal beads_


----------



## raiderman (Oct 24, 2008)

hahaha,i had to ask. who do you recommend for onIine headshop? canadian stores the best?


----------



## Gutterman (Oct 25, 2008)

excellent collection of glass. I'm envious


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Gutterman, I've been collecting for years. 







raiderman said:


> hahaha,i had to ask. who do you recommend for onIine headshop? canadian stores the best?



I've never ordered from the internet, I have a friend who's gotten some good RooRs on some site, Idk which one.

I like to get my glass from headshops. I travel a lot, and like to visit headshops in different cities, my way of souvenier shopping. 

Burlington VT was where I got the sherlock, the RooRs were bought locally, other pipes from California, and Colorado, Oregon... Marbles from around the country, New York, Carolinas, etc.

It's fun to shop around for glass. There are a buttload of glass shops in Vermont, lots of nice headpieces. I don't like the really expensive extravagant pipes, if it isn't functional, (ie smoke well) I don't buy it. 

Those wood pipes are from Jamaica, they're penises and a lady.* You stuff weed in her mouth and suck from the pussy.*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

This one...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice journal...ima subscribe. forgive my ignorance, whats a RooR? i wish we could swap clones...i have your diesel you want and you have the dj short BB i want.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 25, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> This one...


The female pipe's bad ass cool. I don't think I could use the other ones. At least not with other people. lol


----------



## Earl (Oct 25, 2008)

I see you got your link working.

Getting good genetics can be a bitch.

I hope you find something for all that money.

I got burned a couple of times, 
before I found a company to trust.

I would like to find some Arjan's Haze genetics from a reliable source if you know any.
Since he won't ship here.

I don't trust any company that ships from Amsterdam.
They always get pinched by customs.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2008)

i think i wouId use a coke can before i wouId use those on the rite.haha. 
i Iike the chic one though.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, I've never used the dicks, it's too gross, I used the chick once... Don't really want to break in a wood pipe that's carved outta some random wood. They were souveniers from Jamaica... 

I just go to Canada and buy seeds in person, that way you know that customs won't snatch them, and they won't be tracked...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> Nice journal...ima subscribe. forgive my ignorance, whats a RooR? i wish we could swap clones...i have your diesel you want and you have the dj short BB i want.


A RooR is a glass on glass bong, all those pics in my glass album on page 2 are RooRs.

This is a 24" green label Beaker bottom RooR with an ice catcher:

Get ready for an update!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

-----ON TOPIC-----

I moved everything into the basement and repotted in 3gal buckets.

I have them under 4 Agrosun 48" flouroscents, and a 600W HPS. The carbon filter is hooked up, and they should be exploding the next couple days... 

The pics are right after I transplanted, and sprayed, that's why there a bit saggy. just got the lights and all.

I feeding, Iguana Grow, Humic, Fulvic, B52, Carbo Load, Barricade, Sweet Leaf, Pirahna, Tarantula.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 25, 2008)

but its a brand name, not just a term for all glass on glass(my fav by the way) tubes, right?


----------



## weezer (Oct 25, 2008)

they are coming nicely 
so when you make clones and they grow up do you finish in 3 gallon pails
can you put pics rigt side around.. haha


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes, roor is a well known brand name bong company  I believe it was the first to use science fittings. There are many other science glass bongs now-a-days. But RooR was the only one a few years ago.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

weezer said:


> they are coming nicely
> so when you make clones and they grow up do you finish in 3 gallon pails
> can you put pics rigt side around.. haha


Sorry, I could rotate them all, but big deal. No, I finish in 5 gal buckets, but these are all mothers, so I'm doing the transition.

I'll put the clones directly into the 5 gal buckets. 

-oh, went to Home Depot today, Premier Spagnum Moss was on sale, 8bucks a bale. and get this the 5gla buckets were half priced... 2.50 each, so I bought ten more, I only need 11 more to have 54 buckets...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 25, 2008)

cool, thanks. another stupid question - you said "science fittings" i assume your speaking of glass on glass?

the way your thread is going you might be my new hero.lol

check out my ghetto drip system i made https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/123665-my-ghetto-single-site-drip.html


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes, labratory glassware, like in my pics, mixed in with the bongs, glass on glass, science fittings.... How about we talk about plants.


----------



## weezer (Oct 25, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Sorry, I could rotate them all, but big deal. No, I finish in 5 gal buckets, but these are all mothers, so I'm doing the transition.
> 
> I'll put the clones directly into the 5 gal buckets.
> 
> -oh, went to Home Depot today, Premier Spagnum Moss was on sale, 8bucks a bale. and get this the 5gla buckets were half priced... 2.50 each, so I bought ten more, I only need 11 more to have 54 buckets...


dude 5 gal buckets here are like $9 
but i got a great score yesterday i scored 12 
went back today now i got a total of 55 - cost $ 0
i was so happy to have found them


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

Did you rinse out all the pickle juice?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 25, 2008)

im a painter so i always use 5 gal buckets. i get them like 50 at a time from a local ice cream shop for FREE!! maybe you should try some shops by you although its gettin to be theyre slow/off season


----------



## weezer (Oct 25, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Did you rinse out all the pickle juice?


no man they are brand new never used


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah 200 bucks is kinda a lot to spend on buckets.


----------



## weezer (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah i can use it tobuy other stuff for my build and grow check out my journal 
i am not too far advance with it as i am waiting for my seed so i was just playing with some other seed and lowrydres while i was building, then waiting 
but i have some kush,big bud and kahuna cross and lowrydre cross on the way
link in sig


----------



## Gutterman (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes let's get back to talking plants. since we're in waiting, waiting, waiting. Here are a few of my current actors in my also fictional story. 
this was 1 month ago. I'll post the current ones soon. 
Yeah the tinfoil is lame haha, but I have yet to order some Mylar. will be here for the clone flowering though, this is more or less a beginner/test and clone grabbing session.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 26, 2008)

Gutterman said:


> Yes let's get back to talking plants. since we're in waiting, waiting, waiting. Here are a few of my current actors in my also fictional story.
> this was 1 month ago. I'll post the current ones soon.
> Yeah the tinfoil is lame haha, but I have yet to order some Mylar. will be here for the clone flowering though, this is more or less a beginner/test and clone grabbing session.


If it works it's not lame. hehe Good job.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 26, 2008)

If those pics are from a month ago gutterman that means they should almost be done right? 

They are already flowering in your pics.

-Actually aluminum foil causes hotspots. If you're using HID lights, it's best not to use foil. Some white paint works much better. Mylar is even better than that.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr. Nice , you got this shit down coId,huh.i'm Iearnin the trade best i can by Iistening, and i been doin it 9 yrs.haha


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, even when you think you know alot, there's still new ideas that may be better than what you're currently doing.

I'm getting a lot of good tips here and there, simple things, and some new ideas. 

For example, if you have carpet in your house and can't have excess runoff, you could either get one of those plastic baby pools, or a bunch of things that go under the pot and run a shop vac to suck it up... Never would have thought of the shop vac, and I own like 3. 

I have, and you can...

Run a stationary tub anywhere in your house with little work. All you need are two garden hoses and some pvc fittings. One hose for drain water, one hose to run water. I put a stationary tub in the attic bedroom of a rental house, along with a sub panel.

Then moved out in a year. Set up tear down, nothing permanent.


----------



## Gutterman (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. those were around two weeks into flower, I will snap some new ones and post shortly. they are 6 weeks into flowering, 3 strains are pretty much done. two others though are still growing hairs and fattening up. I clipped one bud (from one that has two weeks at least left), was wonderful considering I have none atm. buds are a lil loose atm. using a 1000w HPS to flower, losing alot of light on the sides as you can see.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2008)

do you use a reg HPS buIb or do you use a hortiIux buIb? i aIso saw in one of your pics that you use the air in your grow room to cooI your Iite. i thought about that, and went and removed my vent fan ,that puIIs air out and removed the duct hose on the other end of the Iite and it worx even better , i use a vaIue Iine vortex fan because of the non hurricane force puII, but thier stiII pretty strong. thanx for posting that. saves eIectricity , room and better air exchange. and it vents in the attic seaIed shut.puff puff...passssssssssss


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2008)

update... weII it wont work Iike that. to coId in the garage now(time of the year.) puIIs to much coId air in this morning. the rest of the year wouId do great though, the air con. is muIti-room , for spring and summer.vortex fans dont mess around.haha.i think if i removed the vent hose the tent wouId coIIapse inward, doin it the other way,haha.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 27, 2008)

Hahaha... Yeah, it works a lot better removing ambient air from the grow room...

You need a better air exchange rate in order to not collapse to walls. Right now I'm not venting the air out of the room, I'm recirculating it right back out the carbon filter next to the plants. To keep the temps up at 75...It's like 30 degrees outside here. Eventually I'll pull air through the six hoods, and vent it to the outside of the room into the basement and HVAC. 

Your exchange rate has to be right if you don't have solid walls... I am going to run another vortex fan pulling air from upstairs, or outside depending on how my temps look, outside air if I'm running hot.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2008)

sounds good. since i'm in the garage theres Iots of air coming from outside- in ..the sqirreI fan is bIowing through hoIIow waII,which was pIaced bak . the air duct that i made through the tent for bringing in air is beside the gas centraI heater .i set it there to hep puII in CO2 from around the burned gas of the heater . most air is puIIed in from around that heater area.its just that the vortex fan is puIIing in to much cooI air from the garage, they are powerfuI, the sqirreI fan is to but not qite. ,, this house is 60 yrs oId. hard to keep warm of itseIf in there, but air exchange is a must.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 27, 2008)

-----ON TOPIC-----

* FUCK YEAH!!!*

Went down to check on progress, they've fucking exploded since I transplanted and put them under the 600W.

    

*AND*

One of the two Blueberries already is showing sex on three nodes... *Calyxes and pistols* I've got a girl!

Also, one of the two 9Miles looks to be a girl, I'm almost positive I see pistols coming from the node.

On a sad note, it looks like the largest Super Skunk is a male.  But I have 4 others so one is bound to be a female.

I'm so fucking happy that I have a female Blueberry, and most likely a 9Mile girl, I only have two of each, so I'm fucking estatic!!!  

I also thought that I was going to have to switch to 12/12 lighting to sex them, so I just saved a shitload of time and trouble, I'm going to begin blooming a lot sooner than I thought!!!!! 


I'm getting out the bong to take the enormous grin I have on my face. 


Bongsmilie


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 28, 2008)

*My superskunk came from DutchSeeds and they have been a weak strain as far as growth.Nowhere near the strength and vigor of my select strains.Im hoping to breed it out and back in to get a larger faster growing plant.Imsticking with the little bitches though.There are so many strains that are stated with the SS.They even want to throw higher penalties for it in some places*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 28, 2008)

My Super Skunk came from SensiSeedbank, I got it because I wanted to backcross with it, I plan on blooming one of the males to collect pollen, it looks like that's what I'm about to do... I've been think of ways to do it and I think I've settled on a plan. I'll post it in a second.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 28, 2008)

So, I've been thinking about backcrossing for some Super Skunk crosses, but wasn't quite sure how I was going to do it without pollinating the whole room.

I'm pretty sure that the largest Super Skunk I have is a male, so, I'm going to send it directly into flowering, only cutting a few clones in case some pistols show. 

I'm going to set up a closet space for the male Super Skunk and bloom it asap. When the sacks start to open I'll harvest them into jars, and paint the pollen onto a few branches of the 9Mile plants, and the Silver Mangos.

I've never heard of harsher penalties for certain strains. I didn't think cops new any difference in strains, and how to identify if a strain has skunk lineage. The pigs around here know good shit from bad... They always take a big whiff of my jar and say "this is some good shit huh" right before they steal my weed.

It's happened 4 times, I haven't been caught in 5 years. 

Clean up your appearance


----------



## Gutterman (Oct 28, 2008)

raiderman said:


> update... weII it wont work Iike that. to coId in the garage now(time of the year.) puIIs to much coId air in this morning. the rest of the year wouId do great though, the air con. is muIti-room , for spring and summer.vortex fans dont mess around.haha.i think if i removed the vent hose the tent wouId coIIapse inward, doin it the other way,haha.


If your plants are getting too cold, set the fan that intakes the cold air up on a timer and tinker with it till you find how long you need it to come on to evenly cool the room to your preferred temperature. kinda likea thermostat. works well for me as I was having heat problems with that bulb. wish I would have bought the air cooler type. anyhow. I use a 1000w hps high output horticulture Grow light. using a 1000w conversion Metal Halide to flower the clones. which will start in two weeks. Hopefully  
Still working on new pics. been busy working sigh.... check back in with ya guys soon.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 28, 2008)

Or you could just hook up an actual thermostat, and use it as a relay switch to your fan, then there's no guessing game.

They're pretty cheap, under 20 bucks at WalMart.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 28, 2008)

*The article i read was a anti drug page which listed the more potent strains in it at the top of the list was super skunk,and whats wrong with my appearance?????*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 28, 2008)

No, nothing wrong with your appearance. I was just saying if you're constantly getting caught with weed, in public, it's most likely because of your appearance. Sorry, it was just random advice, not directed towards anyone.

As far as harsher penalties for better weed, idk, maybe it's just a way of catagorizing good weed from schwag. Makes no sense at all to me.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 28, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> No, nothing wrong with your appearance. I was just saying if you're constantly getting caught with weed, in public, it's most likely because of your appearance. Sorry, it was just random advice, not directed towards anyone.
> 
> As far as harsher penalties for better weed, idk, maybe it's just a way of catagorizing good weed from schwag. Makes no sense at all to me.


Me either Mr marks.I just label the plants mexican so just in case.I hope these weak bitches survive....Subcool says the dutch breed for seed not quality im starting to believe himNo disrespect i just stay clean cut.Ex military.The law stays clear of me for now at least.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, as long as there is no reason for anyone to suspect you do what you do. Everythings safe.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 28, 2008)

i have a heater mounted on the wall . its just if the fan is sucking to much air in it begins to get cold even with the heater. went bak to my sqirrel fan it did plenty good. 
Congradulations on the girl, nuthin more prouder for a new girl in the family,haha. hope ya get all girls... update..got the letter bak from sensi as you remember, the souvenouir thing..they had told me to get bak with the seed store.i am very persistent to stuff like this,ha, got my answer yesterday via email..stating they threatened to take sensi off thier shelves if fresh seeds werent avail and change out thier old stok. they are sending me fresh sensi mr. nice g13 Hp seeds . i like to shit wen they told me .(550.00 worth). i also told them of my journal for proof. they been sent yesterday.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 28, 2008)

That's awesome, If I don't get a female from the remaining 4 Super Skunks, I'm going to be pretty pissed, they are definately old, 5/10 germinated. I'm going to breed the male, so it's all good anyway.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 28, 2008)

sounds good,, wen both of these crops are done , gonna do another in the bigger grow room , and wen i get a nice male gonna keep him in the closet ,during mid flowering the girls, bring in the choiciest lady.. and forget this seed ordering . was gonna do it on this one, but i'm a little greedy rite now.ha.


----------



## Gutterman (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, here is my two veg rooms, and clone room, and flowering room of course with the almost finished production. some look good, some don't.
we made that clone box, (as you can see) rofl. those are pringle lids for vents, keeps it like 85% humidity, sometimes more and around 75'F-85'F those are two 70 watt HPS lights above the lower clone box.

those are the Clones, just a few, there are more in the flowering room they are 3 weeks old and to my opinion look nice for their age. in two weeks am going to start the 1000 w Metal Halide to veg the next batch. these were all veged from them crappy 70 watters. everything was a mess when I first started. things are starting to get better. just taking time. what do ya all think of the pics. Camera isn't very good.


----------



## Gutterman (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a few more to check out. still not much picture quality.


----------



## Gutterman (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, this is the last of them  Hope ya guys enjoy them.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 28, 2008)

ns lookin buds gutterman , i bet that stuff smells sweet. gd.job. plenty of room to.


----------



## Gutterman (Oct 28, 2008)

raiderman said:


> ns lookin buds gutterman , i bet that stuff smells sweet. gd.job. plenty of room to.


Thanks. yeah they do have a great smell. the one with the Mountain Dew can is the Berry smelling thing. wow it is strong. and it is only 3 weeks into flowering. all the others are 6, almost 7 now.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Awesome job gutterman!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## raiderman (Oct 29, 2008)

Gutterman said:


> Thanks. yeah they do have a great smell. the one with the Mountain Dew can is the Berry smelling thing. wow it is strong. and it is only 3 weeks into flowering. all the others are 6, almost 7 now.


berry type weed has always been best yield for me(and most expensive,haha)and the loudest in the house.the orange bud i grew was very concealable believe it or not, but once you cut that stalk , it released a heavy citrus skunk that took some effort to suppress.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 29, 2008)

I also noticed the citrus smelling sativas don't have as much odor as the fruity and skunky strains. Super Skunk has one of the most difficult to conceal smells, pungent.

If you can't run a carbon filter because of price, I recommend getting one of those candle simmer plates. You light one of the tea light candles under a little simmer pot, and add the little wax patties, yankee candle is the best, or any soy candles are even better. Incense doesn't really work as well, plus incense is notorious for hippie weed smoking.

Btw good job Gutterman, you should start a journal if you're starting another round with those clones.


----------



## Gutterman (Oct 29, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I also noticed the citrus smelling sativas don't have as much odor as the fruity and skunky strains. Super Skunk has one of the most difficult to conceal smells, pungent.
> 
> If you can't run a carbon filter because of price, I recommend getting one of those candle simmer plates. You light one of the tea light candles under a little simmer pot, and add the little wax patties, yankee candle is the best, or any soy candles are even better. Incense doesn't really work as well, plus incense is notorious for hippie weed smoking.
> 
> Btw good job Gutterman, you should start a journal if you're starting another round with those clones.


That is a good Idea. I will do that. and thanks for the replies.
I'll snap some dried (Medicine) when it Cures.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 29, 2008)

had to go into town get a new computer that has an "L" ,haha, and found new super store headshop, would not believe the size of this place and conveniently opened a hydroponics store next door, lights and everything.found out they have 5 locations there. tripped me out . they had some killer roors to.. i guess "420" is moving rite along. because this city has always been ,no no , to headshops. heres a couple pieces i bought. also bought 2 glass screens.


----------



## bonghits4all (Oct 29, 2008)

nice thread so far verry interested in your dj shorts.hes one of the verry best there is. i grew his f-13.couldent get any real buds .got alot of stacked calyx's verry few pistols and soooooo much resin.It is some of the nicest tasting stuff ever .Im sure the mutant growth was my own fault.i probly messed up the ph and food ratios.djs stuff is verry unforgiving but if you care for it properly it will be some of the best tasting potent weed youll ever have.Hell even if you mistreat her like me shell be some of the tastyest most potent weed youve ever had. Its because dj uses pure landrace genetics.and 100 % recesive genetics.Also for those who dont know dj is the breeder on many of dutch passions award winners.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, thanks Bonghits, no, I didn't know DJ was involved with dutch passion... Badass, I want to know what he's responsible for...


FLO is and awesome strain, best I've had from his collection, very tempermental, the Blueberry isn't as bad. Any haze strain is difficult for new growers, hell even those who have grown other strains their whole life... They hardly eat anything the first 3-4 weeks in flowering, and most people overfeed, and totally screw them up. I was guilty of it the first three times I tried growing the SS Haze. Long flowering strains, I've gotten away from.

I'm doing a bunch of breeding with Super Skunk, and other skunk strains, hopefully to find a new Sour D type strain.

My Super Skunk father will pollinate all my other strains.

Silver Mango (my 1st cross) is Silver Pearl x Mango = (Northern Lights 5 x Skunk x Early Girl)x(Jack Herer x Skunk) 

DJ short Blueberry

Jamaican bagseed

The Jamaican was a fruity tasting weed, it looks to be mostly Sativa from the leaf pattern.

I'm planning on backcrossing all of them to the Super Skunk father.

Hope I end up with some killer new strain


----------



## potpimp (Oct 29, 2008)

These are looking great Howie!  Wishing you the best here.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 29, 2008)

yea,dutch passion is DJ Shorts wider selection , he went partners in the blue family with DP and a few other strains..


----------



## bonghits4all (Oct 29, 2008)

he breeds dp blueberry and flo and all of their crosses.He dosent use alot of haze genetics.hes into the thailand landraces they are similar to haze in growth pattern etc. the exception being the taste the landraces will have a sweet musky skunky perfume aftertaste.and haze will be haze.The haze genetic code is one of the strongest around so even if your hybrids have verry little haze genetics in it. they will be verry present in the finished product.like the taste stretch finish time. etc.I dont much care for that typical haze taste. Which is why i love dj-s stuff.Its all a bit reminisent of the pot we called KIND BUD. bACK IN THWE LATE 80'S


----------



## raiderman (Oct 29, 2008)

his bluemoonshine i'm growing they put out is pure ass zombie weed, with the high yield.


----------



## bonghits4all (Oct 29, 2008)

Dp's bluemoonshine and ol time moonshine are both djs work.also chimeras cplus and c4 are dj creations


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 29, 2008)

I was wondering what happened to him, the DJ short collection is unchanged from the last beans I bought, figures, he's breeding for a big name. I'll have to look into that if I ever buy some seeds again... I'm a skunk man myself. That and variations of skunk.

So what you're saying, is my Silver Mango will still have the long flowering period, since it has Jack Herer in it's lineage. I was hoping to shorten the flowering time by crossing it with the early girl genes... Well, I guess I'll find out when flowering begins.

I think as soon as I have enough clones, and flowering is about to start I'm going to start a new thread for flowering... Otherwise this thread will have a thousand pages


----------



## bonghits4all (Oct 29, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I was wondering what happened to him, the DJ short collection is unchanged from the last beans I bought, figures, he's breeding for a big name. I'll have to look into that if I ever buy some seeds again... I'm a skunk man myself. That and variations of skunk.
> 
> So what you're saying, is my Silver Mango will still have the long flowering period, since it has Jack Herer in it's lineage. I was hoping to shorten the flowering time by crossing it with the early girl genes... Well, I guess I'll find out when flowering begins.
> 
> I think as soon as I have enough clones, and flowering is about to start I'm going to start a new thread for flowering... Otherwise this thread will have a thousand pages


 its unchanged and almost soldout everywhere.I think hes actually busy backcrossing some strains to find parent plants because word is the legendary blueberry father responsiable for most of his stuff had died


----------



## raiderman (Oct 29, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I was wondering what happened to him, the DJ short collection is unchanged from the last beans I bought, figures, he's breeding for a big name. I'll have to look into that if I ever buy some seeds again... I'm a skunk man myself. That and variations of skunk.
> 
> So what you're saying, is my Silver Mango will still have the long flowering period, since it has Jack Herer in it's lineage. I was hoping to shorten the flowering time by crossing it with the early girl genes... Well, I guess I'll find out when flowering begins.
> 
> I think as soon as I have enough clones, and flowering is about to start I'm going to start a new thread for flowering... Otherwise this thread will have a thousand pages


 i guess me stoppin by runnin my head aint gonna make it any shorter,sorry.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 29, 2008)

No, it's no big deal, one of these days I'm gonna compress everything together like, here's the seeding process to clones, and here's the growing room, before and after setup... And I'm about to flower... 

I don't mind posting in here at all. I'm going to print out all of my -----ON TOPIC----- posts after I'm done to keep a record of what I did and when. I haven't been doing such a great job lately, I hate waiting for plants to veg out, I want to flower already.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 29, 2008)

i am trying to build or buy a mini 2ft by 3ft spot to keep clones under florecent lights . got any ideas . or who sells a frame like that. i want get clones 2 weex into flowering to reduce as much time as possible till one fini and jus keep them circulated like your gonna do. your setup is the only one makes any sense for long term success. and keep excellent plants going , thats wat i decided to do , i want to keep the g13 goin and the BM for sure . the BM seeds were around 200.00 for 9 fem. beans. and they were very hard to get. i got several pacs of reg blueberry pacs for bakup and blue cheese seeds pacs


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 29, 2008)

Something happened to my electrical system in the attics.Lost all but 2 superskunk.Half my house is fucked up,no power.I didnt know til too late ,have chords run now.Good luck with the ladies Mr marks looks like this whole grow might get scrapped.PEACE


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 30, 2008)

Hydrotech- it isn't something as simple as a fusebox/breakerbox is it...?

Raider- If you have a closet that you can clean out, it works perfectly for cloneing and vegging clones. I'd wait until you get them under the HPS to flower, don't start flowering in the clone closet, you'll have better results if you wait until they're under the big lights.

My last grow I had two bloom rooms, each harvesting at different times, different strains flowering time. I had a harvest every month, about 4-5 pounds. I used the spare bathroom as my clone and veg area, also as my mixing/nutrient station... It was fairly small, 6 x 10. Witha sink toilet and shower stall.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 30, 2008)

i dont have a spare room, but by the closet i ,outside the door ,i have a 3ft by 2ft area ,, last nite i went to discount hydro and bought a 250 watt conversion lamp with built in balast(hydrofarm) with both mh and hp bulbs( bought the mh bulb sep.)i decided to setup a table of same size and flood table. does that sound good enough? can i put them in 5" by 5" sqare 8" High for awile?do small tub of them?i thought get clones two weex into flowering, clone and keep under the 250 for 5 to 6 weex transplant big containers wen the others are through flowering-repeat .wat you think.i wish i had more room , but dont.just went to website at DH, i saw for 10.00 more can get a 400 watt one . thier not air cooled,.DH. is in cali they dont open for two more hours , can change it.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 30, 2008)

That'll work, I'd take clones before flowering.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 30, 2008)

shit you got experience..???? maybe i could learn some tricks on here....lol


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 30, 2008)

Sup cheeze, yeah, I've been growing for a pretty long time, so far there's just seed to clone, I'll be cloneing tonight, or tomorrow. Flowering should start soon.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 30, 2008)

go on with your bad self..... ill learn ya....


----------



## bonghits4all (Oct 30, 2008)

cant wait to see what you do with djs stuff


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 30, 2008)

I have some pics from the last time I grew it in my previous experience album, I think the second blueberry I have is a male, not sure yet, I wasn't planning on using it for breeding. Can you still aquire DJs Blueberry? I got these beans like 7 years ago, I'm suprised as fuck they germinated. I think I'm gonna breed the two blueberries together, if you can't get seeds anymore, I don't want to risk not being able to grow it, or buy it from seed.


----------



## bonghits4all (Oct 30, 2008)

you can get his blueberry through dutch passion.That will never go away cause its renowned as some of the best pot ever


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 30, 2008)

That's what I figured. Man I've been out of the loop, Dutch Passion, i don't think they were around, or at least well known when I got my DJ short beans. You start growing a few strains and five, six years later, things have changed. 

Shit, digital ballasts didn't come out that long ago, like 3,4 years? Mylar has changed, hoods are better, I've had to upgrade my equipment 3 times.

Alot of the strains I hear people talking about weren't around. The newest I know of is Sour D, and the Mass Skunk happened and I thought, shit, I'm doing better than that. I'm talking about the article in High Times, their grow wasn't anything special, 2 600s and a 1000. At the time I was running 12 hoods on 6 rotating ballasts. But there are some sweet ass warehouse style grows featured in high times, I'll give it that.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 30, 2008)

did I give you permission to hold classes.......oh yeah I did, shit never mind carry on MHM. Do you have someone to take pictures of your cloning process or maybe a camera tripod, I've got one you can borrow. VV


----------



## bonghits4all (Oct 30, 2008)

mad props to dj thats for sure. he trained and taught many of the popular guys around today like subcool etc...but for some reason or another none of them can really compare.Dont get me wrong lots of good stuff comes from the newer guys but dj shorts is a legend and for good reason. cause hes a true pioneer in cultivation of exceptional quality cannibis


----------



## Nahasapeemapetilon (Oct 30, 2008)

Holy shit MrHowardMarks...

Lookin' good!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 30, 2008)

i ordered my seeds the BM from planet skunk in europe. they took 16 days . great stealth to, creative.thier one of the last places that have reg. seeds for sale by dp, 71.00 for 10. the blue moonshine was 143.00 for 10 feminized and threw in 11 australian blue seeds that look healthy.. i know you dont like buying beans but the word is reg seeds are gonna be a a thing of the past probably. i bought out the blueberry pacs of seeds from rhino seeds couple months ago, planet skunk is doing a sale on them for 71.00 thier a good store to. i did cc order., and i assure you they arent old seeds . i never had one dp seed not come up in 9 yrs...... . after that , may not be obtainable , dp is going all feminized,


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 30, 2008)

-----ON TOPIC-----

*FUCK YEAH!!!*

The other Blueberry shot out pistols today! Two for two, hell yeah. Now I'll have two to chose the best pheno, and have more clones to bloom.

I did a FIM cut on the largest of the two blueberries, to promote branch growth for taking clones. I plan on doing the same thing to the 9Mile after it grows a couple more nodes.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 30, 2008)

good deal man, glad things are lookin up for ya. its a lot of work we do to put it together, a sweet payoff makes it worth all the effort.
i hope i'm successful on my clones, first time, i have Eds book, and went youtube, very hepful before i started puting it together.i got the heating mat with thetemp. guage. hope i can get me a good mother out of the clones.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 30, 2008)

I snapped some pics, I'll upload them tomorrow.

I'll take detailed pics of my clone process, I also groomed the plants today. I cut off the little first branches, all the 3 fingered leaves, and cleaned up some underbrush.

I took a good pic of the FIM cut. I heard that a FIM is better than topping because the hormones that are in the top of the plant will spread around to the other nodes, otherwise you would have cut the hormones off.


----------



## Short Term Memory Loss (Oct 30, 2008)

just finished reading whole thread. nice. Wanting to learn FIM, looking forward to pics.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 31, 2008)

sweet, i look forward to seeing your cloning methods. i have had nothing but trouble with cloning since i started growing again. i never had trouble in the past but i always did big batches so a couple losses werent a big deal. but i take 1 or 2 at a time now so a loss is detrimental.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 31, 2008)

Here are some pics of a FIM cut.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 31, 2008)

Here are some sexy pics.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 31, 2008)

Here are detailed pics of my cloneing.

first I spray the clone dome down with hydrogen peroxide.

I stab the rapid rooters with the scissors coated in rootech, and keep rootech on the scissors while cutting.

I cut below where I wan't the final cut, immediately put it in water to finish the second cut, at a 45 degree angle, dip in root gel, and gently put it in the plug.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 31, 2008)

Finally got up the panda poly, pics of the growroom.

the last two are outside the growroom, flash on/off.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's the plants.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 31, 2008)

The little one close up is one of the Silver Mangos, looks like it might be a good cross, it's not stretching like the Somango, and has the squatty look of the pearl, the leaves look more like the somango than the pearl... I'm excited to see how it flowers, and what it tastes like.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll be setting up an area somewhere to flower the Super Skunk male, I'm just going to use a few CFLs, it'll be easiest, considering I'm not too worried about production just trying to harvest some pollen.


----------



## FatSalad (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice post. I like it. I have a question how do you run your six 6 hundreds? Are they tied into two curcuits or what. Are you running 220 or 120? Come on plug me in....


----------



## Short Term Memory Loss (Oct 31, 2008)

did i do it right?






if i did right, how does the FIM help me, compared to just topping? <---That's if you don't mind me asking and you taking the time to answer.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 31, 2008)

I run 120. Three 15 amp breakers. It's easier because I've moved from 4 different houses, and everything 120. If you have the option to run 220, I'd definately suggest it. I run two ballasts per 15 amp breaker, I could run on 2 but it would be pushing the max amperage.


----------



## FatSalad (Oct 31, 2008)

I think I will run my lights the way you do, like the 6 on a dice. Have you thought about employing light movers to cover more area? Lets say I can run 220 can I run all six 600 on one breaker?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 1, 2008)

FatSalad said:


> I think I will run my lights the way you do, like the 6 on a dice. Have you thought about employing light movers to cover more area? Lets say I can run 220 can I run all six 600 on one breaker?


 Why would you want to run 6 lights on one Breaker? Oh I know, so that if one goes out they all will, and you haven't had a fire at your house in years? You are asking someone that recommends sticking your hand in your pocket so you can work on lives circuits instead of turning off the power about circuits?. (He is right about that by the way) It would be possible to do, it would be more expensive to do, it would require wire that costs a lot nowdays. It would cost less to install a subpanel and run 110 from there to the lights. 220 recepatacles, etc. would not be the way to go in the US. VV


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 1, 2008)

For 6 lights I'd run two 220 lines, with 20 amp recepticles, that would be plenty, one line isn't enough.


VV-Are you suggesting that I recommend working on live wires?

No, I don't, the whole only use on hand, is incase you happen to have a live feed, turn off the power before working.

And running 220 lines will save you money in the long run.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 1, 2008)

Short Term Memory Loss said:


> if i did right, how does the FIM help me, compared to just topping? <---That's if you don't mind me asking and you taking the time to answer.



A little bit higher of a cut next time, leave the very bottom to the fan leaves intact, and just cut the tip in half of the growing top cluster, the pic with the scissors in line shows where the best cut is made.

I haven't done extensive research on the subject, but from what I've been told, their are hormones packed in the new growth on the top of the plant, with topping, you cut them off, and they are lost. With a properly placed FIM cut, they are saved and transfer to other parts of the plant.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 1, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> For 6 lights I'd run two 220 lines, with 20 amp recepticles, that would be plenty, one line isn't enough.
> 
> 
> VV-Are you suggesting that I recommend working on live wires?
> ...


I am glad you cleared that up. I believe the difference in costs for the receptacles and wire will be more than any saving on electric you would get in the US. The advantage of Using 220 fixtures is the quality of the fixture imo. For practical purposes I will probably make a 'Control Panel' similar to the one Al B posted. Run long cords to the light, all of the ballast together. I'm still working on it. VV


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 1, 2008)

Actually, the shorter the wire from the ballast to the light the better, the wire that comes with the ballast is the max length it can be. It's 15 feet for my digital ballasts. Anything longer will have too much resistance and cut down on efficiency. Of course the initial cost of running 220 is higher, heavier gauge wire with the current price of copper is expensive, plus the recepticals are more expensive. If you plan on growing there for a couple years or more it's will eventually give you your return in energy savings. Plus running 220 is more efficient, safer, and will be trouble free. 

Of course you'll have to decide on running 220 before you purchase your ballasts... If you're doing a lot of lights, like 8 or more, 220 is definately worth looking into.


----------



## Short Term Memory Loss (Nov 1, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> A little bit higher of a cut next time......


thank you for response! Yeah, i looked it up and read about hormones. I guess the the two side shoots grow straight up as opposed to v formation from topping? I read that sometimes you can get 8 cola's. this will be something that i will want to practice. again, thank you for response.


----------



## bryant228 (Nov 1, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Here are detailed pics of my cloneing.
> 
> first I spray the clone dome down with hydrogen peroxide.
> 
> ...


So what do you use to put your clones in? Is that just a clump of peat?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 1, 2008)

No, they're called Rapid Rooters, they're starter plugs.

In the first pic, it's the big slab of brown. It says, "98 rootstarters, Rapid Rooter" on the label. They are partially cut into cubes, it's 20 bucks for the 98, or you can buy the plugs (they're a bit larger) and cost 15 bucks for 50. (More expensive)


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 1, 2008)

Reading the post from VV made me think of the switchplates I made for a serious grow I had, it might be of good use on this forum.

They're relatively inexpensive and easy to make;

*You can run two hoods and two lights from one ballast on a 12/12 cycle, with a simple flip of a switch. BUT it has to be done manually.* This isn't possible for a lot of people, flipping a switch on time every 12 hours means you can't leave the growroom for very long.

Think anyone would be interested??


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2008)

ns grow room you got there .. like the way your using the poly wrap as room dividers,creative , taking advantage of every inch. gd pro setup. 
i bought jiffy plugs , they seem to be alright . i hope i do as well as you do on cloning. i bought everything possible to make it happen, now as long as i dont fck it up,lol.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, I don't really know why, but I had problems at first, after a while I had no trouble at all and got near 100% on hundreds of cuttings.

I think the biggest part would really be, and I forgot to mention earlier 

*HAVE VERY SHARP SCISSORS*
You can get debris off and sharpen your scissors by cutting aluminum foil.

*BE CONFIDENT IN YOUR CUT*
Don't cut like you're in kindergarden, cut with authority, quick and firm 45 degrees, right under a node, cut the leaves off the nodes.

*BE EFFICIENT*
Be ready, have everything laid out and in arms reach, I managed to take clones and pictures at the same time, because everything was right in front of me.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2008)

i'll find out how well or how bad i did, two g13 HP clones done bit the dust,lol. the rest seem to be standing well, all the B.moonshine look as if thier gonna thrive well, we'll see, thanx for takin time out to explain., .. on google video , you would not believe the teachings of growing, cloning , ..theres one video on how to clone a plant thats 4 weex into flowering,lol.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, I wonder what kind of results they get from a 4 week flowering plant... Probably not too good.

It's best to cut a fresh growing shoot, in full veg condition, they are in the mode where they are ready to grow and produce roots. In flowering the hormones are all set for flowering, and it will have to revert to vegative growth in order to root. It takes a long time for it to actually root, and then it's going to struggle and be all funky looking as it goes back to vegative growth, lots of stress, I'd only do it as a last resort... Like it's the only plant left and you have to clone it to save the strain.

All my clones are looking good, only one fell over, no biggie, it was one that I was about to toss in the compost anyway, little tiny girl. It might pop back up, but I'm doubtful.

I usually find if they slump over, they aren't going to root.

A few more tips;

-Don't overwater the medium, moist, not wet.

-If you're using a clone dome, I blow into it twice a day, lift the lid a little, and blow in. (Free co2)

-Mist them with water once a day. The leaves take in water and transfer it to the rooting tip.

-they don't need much light to root. I get the best results with just one 40W flourescent cool blue 4ft tube. Right above the top of the dome. 24 hours.

I'm probably forgetting some shit that I do, it's just second nature to me, like flipping a light switch. But I think I covered it all.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 2, 2008)

Huh, got home today and the little girl righted herself, looks like all the clones are growing strong. Everything else it looking great too, be taking a bunch of clones in the next few weeks.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

how long does it take for clones to root? and is there any way you can tell on the outward appearance if they are rooting?also wat do you think about growing in those grow plastic grow bags , or do you think its an invitation for mold and bacteria?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 2, 2008)

I've used the grow bags once, didn't like them, no mold or bacteria, but they'd be good for an outdoor crop or something.

If they look healthy and are growing and standing nice and tall, they are absorbing water. If they aren't doing anything, they are producing the hormones and are about to root, if they slump over, they aren't getting any water, and are likely to die.

My best advice is to not really do much to them, they will root on their own, overwatering and misting too much can hurt them, I get the best results by letting them be.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, a week, and roots pop from the plug.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

thanx,i'll jus wait and see, to me this is quite a milestone i have been wanting to cross and be successful at..


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 2, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Reading the post from VV made me think of the switchplates I made for a serious grow I had, it might be of good use on this forum.
> 
> They're relatively inexpensive and easy to make;
> 
> ...


Is this what you are waiting for?? I have viewed that circuit, some one posted it. Uses two dipole switches, one normally open, one normally closed, ballast runs constant?
When I planned the electric for my room, I really didn't know how the room would end up, so I just ran four circuits for each side of the room, there are sixteen receptacles on each wall. Experience has shown that having timers etc on a table behind your plants is not a good idea. Now that I have the room pretty much arranged the way it will stay for at least a few months there is a logical spot to build a control panel and my 200 amp service panel is in the work shop, 40 space box, using less than 20 right now. The cords that come on the cool tubes are long enough for me to place my lights were I need them. I always overbuild electric, 20 amp switches and receptacles, 12 wire, pigtail drops and work boxes, I had to pass inspection. I could deal with the 220 for lights if I were going to run 8 high powered lights I would just to make sure no one plugged them into the wrong outlets. I have discussed this with electricians, almost all restaurant equipment is 220, they don't agree that you will save money, it depends on how you are charged for power and the way they do it in the US, the savings doesn't justify the cost unless there is a quality difference. I looked at one ballast kit that will operate on 5 different voltages, it was about $190, much heavier than the 110 I have. VV


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Nov 3, 2008)

Home > HID SMART 6 > 





HID SMART 6 (COIL)




 
HID SMART 6
 
















*List Price: *$795.00 
*Our Price: **$795.00 *

*Availability:* Usually Ships in 24 to 48 Hours 
_Product Code: HS6 _


----------



## RaHa23 (Nov 3, 2008)

raiderman said:


> are you fukin kidding me," this is theee man "the real man of canabis"
> i just ordered 2pacs of mr.nices g13 hashplant sensi seeds, this is mr. nice himsef.this gonna be great.sorry for the outburst.


Enjoy the Mr. Nice!
It is one of my favorite strains. 
Watch your humidity in the final weeks cos' it gets so hard you could get hurt by one!!!!! 
One word of advice with Mr. Nice. at day 45 about 75% of your hairs will be orange. You have 2+ weeks to go from there.


----------



## RaHa23 (Nov 3, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Home > HID SMART 6 >
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I build these things myself, including the light startup sequence delay.
My advice to you guys that know AC and DC electronics is to get a GRAINGER catalog. They sell EVERYTHING and then some. 
I use a regular timer that has a 12VDC power inverter plugged into it (so I can trigger AC relays without wasting more power). It actuates my main relay that is setup to a cascade type relay bank. Works like this: 

Relay #1 Bank #1 triggers Low Voltage DC Delay Timer Relays (Relays #2-7 Bank #2) which all have random trigger times from 30 secs. to 5minutes... 
These in turn trigger Relay Bank #3, which are hooked into special high current relays with a flip-flop logic (one relay on -the other matched relay goes off). These relays handle 30 [email protected] 120VAC and are actuated by 12VDC. 
No sense in spending money on things you can build yourself. 
I get my blowers from HVAC repair shops, for $20/$30 each.
I make my own carbon filters (with premium activated carbon from PetCo)
I make my own power boxes and timer setups.
I make my own CO2 systems, as you can set solenoid valves and regulators from Grainger as well.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you for the info---how much would it cost to build it yourself??


----------



## RaHa23 (Nov 3, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Here's a couple more, bud closeups.


You DA MAN!
I had to read your posts since you kicked me some good advice!

I will post my pics and electronic control system schematics for ya someday as soon as I have the time!


----------



## RaHa23 (Nov 3, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> -----ON TOPIC-----
> 
> My seedling mix;
> 50% perlite
> ...


I like to use a clear SOLO cup so I can see when it is getting root bound.
I know roots do not like light but I find that 2x40W Flouros do not seem to harm them.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 3, 2008)

Forget who it was, I'll rep them again, said "Plant the seeds in the clear cup, and put a opaque cup over it, 2 cup, that way you'll get a "clear-view" of the roots"


Damn, you should make a thread about how to make that 800 dollar ballast flip... I couldn't figure out how to run all my switches through a timed relay, just used some two pole switches...


----------



## w99illie (Nov 3, 2008)

dropped by to say hello and see how your grow was going...been out of town for a month working ...


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Nov 3, 2008)

Whats shakin brother---hows the room ?----give us some cool pics when you get a chance.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 5, 2008)

wen you flower and into 2nd week of flower, do you remove any side long branches? if room is not a problem is it best jus to let it grow?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, I remove anything that I think won't be very productive. Stalking to the top.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 5, 2008)

went to give the girls a small haircut.. yea some were trying to make it to the top, and removed some under brush that doesnt appear to do any good for the plant.thanx alot , most of the plants i do are kush type plants and do well from top to bottom, but i noticed a couple of g13 hp were stalking to the top like you said from the bottom.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, the inner and lower branches/buds that don't get much light will just take away from the other buds. Trimming off useless buds for yield will transfer the energy to other parts of the plant.


----------



## manofmando (Nov 8, 2008)

First off, thanks for all the great info. It's nice having a vet in your corner.

I got two ladies, initially took some clones and then proceeded to torture and kill them  Newbie mistake.

Can I harvest, leave some trunk and jump right back into veg for another round?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

I've only successfully reverted a plant from flowering to veg once, but I've only tried twice... It is possible, but takes time, and is high stress.

What you'll want to do is leave a few of the lower brances in tact, cutting the colas off, but leaving some of the little inner branch buds. Keep them under 24 hours of light. Do a thourough flush, and revert back to veg nutes.

What will happen is little single fingered leaves will start to grow from the little buds, and eventually it will revive and be fine... It takes a while.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll upload some pics tonight, after work, I've been busy preparing the bloom room, all the lights are hung, and the ventillation is hooked up.

The first set of clones are still 100% alive with no losses, but no roots popping out yet. 

I'll be taking another tray tonight, and everything is starting to show sex. I have a female of everything, 9Mile, Blueberry, Silver Mango, and Super Skunk... I've been buying more supplies every week, and am just about fully stocked up. It's getting close, get excited.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 8, 2008)

Jorge recommends low light for a week or two, almost at the fringe of a table, let it rest a little? VV


----------



## Earl (Nov 8, 2008)

It is faster to start from seed 
than to try and re-veg.

I have tried re-vegging and it usually messes the buds all up with elongated stalky calyx'

I am trying to re-geg a timewarp right now 
and it has just been sitting there for over a month, 
no growth at all.

My re-veg WW stalked out 
and never made good buds

The WW i cut and then left in 12/12 was excellant.

Take a cutting and then get some light closer to those lower buds,
while you do a long RO only flush.

I agree about low light also,
I like to use CFLs for the finish, and RO flush,
while keeping the room at 65ºf


----------



## w99illie (Nov 8, 2008)

afternoon mr marks...i see you are doing well here...glad to see its going good bro


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, I veg with 40W flouros so, low light is inevitable...

I noticed the same thing with the second one I tried to re veg as Earl, it didn't do anything for over a month, and then died... I wasn't feeding it at all after the flush and first light feeding, it wasn't drinking at all... 

What's up Willie...

More pics tonight...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 8, 2008)

hers some pics from my Blue moonshine.8 days of flowering and responding well to the light change. a good branching variety.hoping to get a lot blues out of the buds, usually yields pretty high,took 25 clones in all of these.been 8 days , hope i get a good rooting success rate.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

Cool man, when I checked my clones today, 5 were busting with roots, and a bunch have visable roots coming from the stem and into the plug but not out the other side yet. I'm about to do an update.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, the bloom room has completely evolved from a nasty basement into a sterile flowering enviroment. Here are the latest pics.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

*How about a before and after comparison*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

Here are the latest pics of the plants, the single shots are of each strain, you can certainly tell the phenotypes of each one, the 9Mile certainly looks sativa dominant.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

*How about a comparison*

_*October 2*_









*Today*


----------



## sb101 (Nov 8, 2008)

wow that is quite a transformation looks way professional. how much longer do you think you're going to keep them vegging?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 8, 2008)

you aint bullshitten there, you plan on super croppin,lol.Does one vortex fan cool all 6 lights?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

Those are all mothers, they are just creating clones. The first set of clones are ready, and I'm about to go take another tray, so I should start the blooming in less than a month, I'm only going to veg them for a little while, but it's going to take some time to get 60 or so clones together from those mothers, the first set that has just rooted are going to have to be where some clones come from probably.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

raiderman said:


> you aint bullshitten there, you plan on super croppin,lol.Does one vortex fan cool all 6 lights?


 
Yeah, I forget the rating it's either 850 CFM or 950 CFM... 10" inlet CAN fan.

but with all the static resistance, it's not getting nearly that high of a flow rate, if you walk past one of the inlets on the hood, it'll suck your shirt, or hair right in.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 8, 2008)

thanx, how long do you leave the dome on your propogation tray on the clones?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

24/7 I just took it off for the picture


----------



## raiderman (Nov 8, 2008)

yea ns settup bro, its gonna be dank as shit in tha house,lol.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks, I'm hoping the smell doesn't get too outta control, the filter is probably 2 years old, it's been rinsed twice.

Ona is only 35 bucks a gallon, I can get the 5 gal buckets for a little over 100... If it's an issue. But I don't think it'll be a problem, it's sealed well, and all the air will be scrubbed through the carbon filter.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 9, 2008)

when clones are rooted , when do i change to put them under a 250 MH to veg?i got 4 rooted in 8 days ... i have a conversion lamp and have both bulbs. is the mh better to veg than the hps?thanx .


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 9, 2008)

The MH puts out the blue spectrum that is suitable for veg.

You can put them under it right away, 250W doesn't have the high lumen output of other HIDs so you won't have to keep it as far above as, say, a 400W... You could probably clone with the MH, as long as you keep the light far enough away.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 9, 2008)

Slight update...

I took another tray of clones last night, and started putting together a mothering chamber... Shouldn't be long before I start blooming, probably 2-3 weeks and I'll have all the clones I need.


----------



## bryant228 (Nov 9, 2008)

Jesus, you we're shittin us when you said you were experianced. Thanks again for the detailed journals. I've been taken notes this entire time.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 9, 2008)

No problem 

I think the only thing I'm leaving out is my feeding regiment. But that varies depending on what nutes you choose to use. I'm trying to display my technique over moreso than what I feed them.

For veg I've been using a mixup of nutes...

AN Sensizym
AN Carboload
AN Barricade
AN Tarantula
AN Pirahna
Iguana Grow (ran out)
Earth Juice Grow (ran out)
FF Grow Big (currently using)
Mother Earth Grow
AN Humic
AN Fulvic
AN B52

I'm planning on using a few different nutes other than just AN on my bloom for comparisons. I don't have as much startup as I wished, so nutrient costs are an issue. I do have a full gallon each of the AN SensiBloom 2part I plan on using, and I'm going to try out the Fox Farm lineup as well.

Not too keen on Technaflora, Dutch Master, GH, or Botanicare, but I was thinking about giving Botanicare a try over the Fox Farm, I have a friend that gets great results with the Botanicare line.


----------



## plantsinpants (Nov 12, 2008)

YOUR MY HERO DUDE,,,,,,,, nice Fcken grow


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 12, 2008)

goddamn!! youve got one hell of a secret sauce going there. and my pops thinks i use alot of different shit in my recipie! it looks like its working well so far. how do you feel about davids grow? i know lots of people say its complete garbage, but its workin for me pretty good and the price cant be beat!

finally got my clones to take, thanks for the help. new pics in the journal, went with a bigger pot like you suggested too!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 12, 2008)

Never heard of David's Grow... It's not available at my shop.

It doesn't really matter what you feed them as long as they're getting the appropriate NPK levels they'll turn out just fine.


Over the years I've tried many different recipes, i settled on AN giving me the best results, but i'm going to cheap out on a few and compared either Fox Farm or Botanicare to the Advanced line. 



plantsinpants said:


> YOUR MY HERO DUDE,,,,,,,, nice Fcken grow


Thanks


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 12, 2008)

davids grow is a Brew-N-Grow generic house brand. b-n-g is thier physical locations name and they have a website altgarden.com. they have several additives like silica, fulvic, and micro-beasties too.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Nov 12, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Thanks, I'm hoping the smell doesn't get too outta control, the filter is probably 2 years old, it's been rinsed twice.
> 
> Ona is only 35 bucks a gallon, I can get the 5 gal buckets for a little over 100... If it's an issue. But I don't think it'll be a problem, it's sealed well, and all the air will be scrubbed through the carbon filter.


 Whats up brother? Checking in on you and I had to toss you some info after reading this post-----I want you to try something-I use-to use the ONA in every form possible (liquid/gel/solid block---ona bucket scrubbers made from 5 gal/with fan)--anyway I was at the grocery store picking up some dailies and came across-----"ULTRA DOWNY LIQUED FABRIC SOFTNER WITH FEBREZE"--It was 5 bucks----I tossed about a cup into my bucket scrubber and threw in 2 gallons of water then hit the fan and within secs all that could be smelled in the room was beautiful clean rain smell---the shit works alot better than ONA!!! and it lasts for weeks. You should try it-like me once you do I think you will be impressed.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, I was looking a ona for 40 bucks a gallon... I assume that the downy febreeze will work if necessary.

Smell isn't that big of a deal. Except I'm having the family over for Christmas, which is going to be right before or around harvest time. My immediate family knows what I do, but I don't want my aunts uncles etc. to know whats up. 

My room is fairly airtight, so I plan on keeping the exhaust off and using some type of air freshener outside the room to control any suspicious odor while there is company around.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## brookstown (Nov 12, 2008)

how long do you have to veg under the flouro to get it ready to flower?


----------



## FatSalad (Nov 12, 2008)

What do you use to fasten the poly to the wall/ceilings?
What did you use on the floor?
Do you supplement with CO2?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 12, 2008)

-I'm only planning on vegging for two weeks, three maybe, as soon as everything starts to shoot up. I'm vegging them with the HPS after they take root from being repotted. They're in clone stage now. So I should have everything all together by December.


-I attached the poly using a staple gun, walls are hung, not attached to the the cinder block. There is a slight gap between the poly and the wall, which is full of insecticides, and neem oil.


-the floor is flat white paint.


-I normally would supplement co2, but my room size is very large, money is very tight, and I'm only planning on using this garden two, maybe three times, I'm buying a house next year, then I'll worry about making everything perfect.

Is kinda funny to say that this is just a temporary garden I threw up on a whim, I was planning on buying a house this summer, but with the market gone to shit, I was fucked, so I rented out this place til next summer.

I don't have internet here, I have to use someone else's computer to upload pics, otherwise, I do everything on a blackberry. Takes forever to type all this compared to if I was on an actual computer, but what the hell, it's better than nothing.


----------



## sb101 (Nov 12, 2008)

haha damn then that is quite a nice temporary grow you have then going. i hate thinking of typing on a blackberry vs a nice keyboard, but i know when i had one & used it a lot i did get pretty fast...then it broke. internet is key 

yea the housing market is bad right now, but i'm looking to get in in the next couple of years so i kind of hope prices stay low hah, it's such a buyers market it's a good time to pick up a cheap house if you have the cash! that's just a pipe dream though, more than a few years away, i bet


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2008)

i had gotten a 95% rooting rate in 8-10 days on 20 i took .say appreciate the info.


----------



## FatSalad (Nov 12, 2008)

What do you use to fasten the poly to the wall/ceilings?
What did you use on the floor?
Do you supplement with CO2?


----------



## krippo (Nov 13, 2008)

great joural mr marks. just read from start to now and consider me subscribed.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice production grow bra! kiss-ass

Only one question at this point... Why the soil? With the gaggle of nutes you are using I would think a simple hydro 2-part in a couple ebb/flow tables would suit your need nicely. Just curious as you obviously have loads of experience as advertised. 

At any rate.. consider me subscribed. I will pull up a chair and wait for the sexy little biyches to show off


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 13, 2008)

-Congrats Raiderman

-Thanks for the interest and kind words krippo 

-Doogleef-

Being a temporary grow, the easiest setup is to have a bunch of buckets, setting up resevoirs and tables is a bit extensive for just a couple months. With soil, I just fill the buckets, and voila that's it.

I am doing 9 DWC, or bubble buckets, in the 5 gal with net pot lids.

I wouldn't do an ebb/flow ever, if anything I'd setup a drip table, or connect the DWC buckets to a common resevoir and have a drip feed with the bubbler and a overflow return.

Tables here are 100 bucks a pop, and the readymade resevoirs are the same price, so building my own table would be the route I'd go, and being a temporary grow, no dice this round.

If you're wondering "build your own table, how?"

-Build a frame with 2x4s, fill it in with plywood, and get a pond liner to cover the inside, custom fit to the required space and constraints.

So, I've been on the move for the past 5 years, new house every year, so packing up and moving out has always been an issue...

I helped an associate design his growroom, and we built our own drip tables, he runs 12 lights, 2 banks 6 each. His room is 30ft x 15ft, with a aisle down the middle of two long drip return tables, each measuring 6ftx 24ft. He has one resevoir for each of the two tables, 100 gal each, with chillers.

I'd snap pictures if he'd let me, but he's extremely paranoid, for good reason, his basement is a variable greenhouse 9 months of the year.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 13, 2008)

i must ask, being a user of flood tables, why do you say never? you say it like you have a good reason and id love to hear it. is it salt buildup from the bottomfeeding?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, there are a few reasons, it is a simple system that works, and I've seen good results... But...

The airation to the roots isn't quite as good as a bubbleponic application, or a drip system, and the bottom feeding never flushes out the roots, salts just get pushed up into the pot, and drain back down. Also, the water being exposed to direct light is no good. Don't get me wrong, you _can_ have great results with a flood and drain setup, but I've seen two grower have a lot better results when they switched to a simple drip system.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 13, 2008)

Which gives me an idea...

I'm going to put a pump and drip on one or two of the bubble buckets to see if there's a dramatic difference between just bubbles, or bubble and drip... I have a few pumps lying around.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 13, 2008)

all that makes perfect sense and i kinda even have proof in my room right now. have you seen my update with the pics of my single site drip sys? its gotten friggin huge pretty quick if you ask me. i also upped the pot size too.

ive actually been thinking DWC lately since i keep my plant numbers so low. all my equipment is from when i didnt care about how many i had.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, I peeped your journal yesterday...

I saw my friend and many others get outstanding results with bubbleponics, at first I disreguarded it as a good system, because it seemed way to simple. But the results speak for themselves. So I'm gonna give it a try against my soil buckets.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 13, 2008)

my biggest concern wit DWC is power outages. anything more than an hour and your screwed right? drowned roots?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, pretty much. You can drain the bucket and water manually, but that's if you're around when it happens, and if you're able to water all of them. (Lots of work)


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 13, 2008)

i guess thats better than watchin your girls drown. air pumps dont draw much power, i wonder what it would take to get an hours worth of backup? maybe even break that hour up into little bits so you can survive big outages.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 13, 2008)

I seriously doubt that I'm going to run into that problem. If I, or anyone, had to worry about days of power outage, then I'd get a generator. I'll load of some photos tomorrow, clones are looking great. 100% success on the first small batch, and some shouldn't have rooted.


----------



## rhollin1 (Nov 15, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I feeding, Iguana Grow, Humic, Fulvic, B52, Carbo Load, Barricade, Sweet Leaf, Pirahna, Tarantula.


What do you mean by this line in post #179? Are you saying that after you transplanted into 3 gallon buckets you sprayed with a mixture of those nutes?


----------



## rhollin1 (Nov 15, 2008)

..........


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 15, 2008)

No, that's not a foliar formula, that's what they are being fed.


----------



## afrosam (Nov 15, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Which gives me an idea...
> 
> I'm going to put a pump and drip on one or two of the bubble buckets to see if there's a dramatic difference between just bubbles, or bubble and drip... I have a few pumps lying around.


 does it make a difference the drip ? ive only ever done it, with so both results would be intresting


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't know, that's why I'm going to test it out 

I've been busy, I'll load up some recent pictures tonight, if not tomorrow. The second tray of clones should be rooted in a day or two. They'll be much better than the first set. Cutting another tray tonight, if I have time, I'll load pictures when I'm done.


----------



## afrosam (Nov 15, 2008)

ive got a few freinds that use a mix between nft/drip/dwc its what im using at the min cant give a commparrason as the ones i put in were stunted like i said any info or stats on how it goes ill be intrested as im sure other's will keep up the gud work, can tell u know wht ur doing like i said all the best with the grow


----------



## rhollin1 (Nov 15, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> No, that's not a foliar formula, that's what they are being fed.


I see. Are you mixing all of those nutes together and feeds all at once?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 16, 2008)

-Thanks AfroSamurai (sweet anime) I hope to see if there's any differance.

-Rhollin1-
Well, to explain better...

The Iguana Bloom is the base nutrient, it contains the N-P-K, compariable to Fox Farm- Grow Big, or Earth Juice - Grow, or any other single part organic fertilizer... You _can_ just use this as a complete regiment, all the other ingredients are beneficials.

Mother Earth (Grow/Bloom) - another base nutrient.

AN Humic/Fulvic Acid - Soil buffers, benefical for nutrient uptake.

AN Barricade - it's Potassium Silicate, which aids in nutrient uptake, and cellular growth.

AN Carboload- basic carbs (sugars) that feed the beneficials in the soil, it doesn't really directly get absorbed by the plant.

AN Sensizym - typical enzyme that breaks down organic matter in the soil so the plant can eat it.

AN Tarantula - benefical bacteria, stimulates root growth, eats carboload.

AN Piranha - benefical fungus, stimulates root growth, eats carboload.

AN B52, or Organic B - B vitamins, stimulates growth etc.

AN Sweet Leaf - Molasses mixture.

You don't have to use all of these products to have great results, mainly with organics you are more focused on soil composition. The soil is as alive as the plant, and it is what feeds the plant, not just the NPK that you put into the soil.

This is why with organic soil grown ganja, you'll end up with better tasting weed... IMO


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 16, 2008)

Plants update;

Not long before I have all the clones I need!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 16, 2008)

Speaking of clones;


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 16, 2008)

Little comparison of the sativa dominant 9Mile, and a leaf from the indica heavy Silver Mango;


----------



## yoyoyojoe (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome journal man I ma really enjoying it. I am growing DJ short Blueberry right now. Any suggestions you might have on that would be awesome. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/131171-dj-short-blueberry-seed-first.html

Would love any suggestions you might have for the DJ's.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 17, 2008)

checkin in...looks great. got updates over my way too.


----------



## manofmando (Nov 17, 2008)

Questions for the Guru of Ganja or the Wizard of Weed .. alright, I know .. enough.

The top of my widow cola is starting to turn redish in color, but the rest of the plant is staying white as snow. From what I've read, the redish color means it is maturing .. but will the top of the cola mature before the rest of the plant. Do I harvest the top only and leave the rest to grow?

And, the fan leaves of my plants are starting to curl and turn a little brown at the tips. Do you think it's heat stress. The plants are about 6 inches away from a home-made light that consists of (3) 70W HPS and (2) 175W MH lamps .. 560W total. I put my hand under the light and feel no extensive heat .. I've read that if the lamp heat is comfortable to the skin on your hand, then it's okay for your tress .. is it true?


----------



## Quickset (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey MrHowardMarks,

I'm just a fledgling grower to whom this info is eye/brain candy! 

+rep for sharing this wonderful journal with us !!! It reads like an unfolding novel ! 

Thanks,
QS


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 17, 2008)

^Thanks, I originally didn't intend for if to get this long... I haven't even started blooming 





manofmando said:


> Questions for the Guru of Ganja or the Wizard of Weed .. alright, I know .. enough.
> 
> The top of my widow cola is starting to turn redish in color, but the rest of the plant is staying white as snow. From what I've read, the redish color means it is maturing .. but will the top of the cola mature before the rest of the plant. Do I harvest the top only and leave the rest to grow?
> 
> And, the fan leaves of my plants are starting to curl and turn a little brown at the tips. Do you think it's heat stress. The plants are about 6 inches away from a home-made light that consists of (3) 70W HPS and (2) 175W MH lamps .. 560W total. I put my hand under the light and feel no extensive heat .. I've read that if the lamp heat is comfortable to the skin on your hand, then it's okay for your tress .. is it true?


Yeah, it seems that the plants are getting too much light near the end of the flowering cycle. The bottom branches are much further away than the cola, pics 1 and 2, pic 3 looks pretty normal. 

You should taper off the nutes and get ready for the final flush. I ran into this problem once when the tops were right on the light, and the rest of the plant was a foot away. I bent the cola over, and supported it with string tied up to the chain holding the hood. If you don't slow down on the nutes and give them less light in the last few weeks, they will continue to try to grow, and new calyxes will form.

It's not a heat problem if the back of your hand isn't hot, could be overfertilized, since it started at the top. Have you been feeding heavily? Have you flushed at all during flower? If not, it's bprobably nutrient buildup, and excess light, feed them half strength, and flush a week before harvest.


----------



## manofmando (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep, I've been feeding them heavy. I will cut back from 5 teaspoons to 3. And no, I have not flushed all yet. I was planning on waiting until 2 weeks before harvest. But since I'm using organic nutes, can I cut the final flush time to a week. And for good measure, I'll raise the light further away .. that never hurts anything but the yield.

You're telling me to get ready to harvest soon, but the site I got the seeds from said the flower time is 8/10 weeks. I still have a month to go. Am I missing something, do they look ready?


----------



## Quickset (Nov 18, 2008)

Chair up.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 18, 2008)

manofmando said:


> Yep, I've been feeding them heavy. I will cut back from 5 teaspoons to 3. And no, I have not flushed all yet. I was planning on waiting until 2 weeks before harvest. But since I'm using organic nutes, can I cut the final flush time to a week. And for good measure, I'll raise the light further away .. that never hurts anything but the yield.
> 
> You're telling me to get ready to harvest soon, but the site I got the seeds from said the flower time is 8/10 weeks. I still have a month to go. Am I missing something, do they look ready?


_No, they don't look ready..._

What I recommend is your next watering, give them plain pHed water... If you use a Humic/Fulvic, or Enzyme, go ahead and use it too... But lay off the nutrients on a feeding a week, with a nice flush of plain water. 

With organics, the matter builds up in the soil, the plant doesn't eat it all at once, with an occasional plain feeding, they will eat more of the remaining organic matter, there's plenty of it in there.

If you're using a PPM meter, it can't account for the total dissolved organic matter, if you're peaking at 1200, it's more like 1600...

I think they are being fed too much because of the waxy surface on the leaves, they are very dark green. Also the erradic growth at the tops.

It you bend the tops down, and allow the light to penetrate the bottom of the plant better, you'll use more of the light and get a better result. They look good so far, they will start to fill out in the next couple weeks.

With constant heavy feeding, the results will be compromised, there is an overabundance of nutrients in the soil, and the plant will suffer.

My 2 cents say to bend the tops over, and allow the whole plant to get light, I've supercropped bends into the bottoms of colas a bunch of times.

At the base of the main cola, slowly bend until you feel a slight crunch, not too much, a light pinch and bend, you don't have to be extremely gentle, but don't be superman. Bend it at a 90 degree angle and it'll still fatten up and grow for the light. If it gets too heavy, hold it up with string.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Nov 18, 2008)

absolutly an amazing journal you got me hooked! i will definatly be keeping up with this. I am a new grower and i would apreciate all the help that you can give thanks


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the interest  

I apologize to anyone who wants links to more information and stuff. I can't load more than one page at a time, and therefore am only speaking from personal experience, or prior research... That being said, I'm not sure of anything, but can give you a decent "guestimate" on what's up.

I learned from trial and error, and trying new things, at a small scale, for example, I'm running 9 DWC buckets, along with the soil. I also had the benefit of helping fellow growers establish their gardens, and learned from their trouble shooting. 

Keep it simple it my motto, and if you follow my journal, you'll see how I practice what I preach.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice brother--hows things moving along? So are you getting ready to flip the lights? Did you run into any problems with the build or did everything goes as planned? Hopefully things are going great for you...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 19, 2008)

What's up Doc! 

Nope. No problems, I have 60 definate females cloning, and am setting up a small area to flower some super skunk males for pollination. Taking more clones tomorrow, and a trip to buy a few more bales of moss.

Got a recomendation for amending my mix?

60% Premier Spagnum Peat Moss
40% Perlite
Um... Two 20# bags of earthworm castings per bale.

Someone recommended Dolomite Lime as a pH balancer, but at what ratio? Anyone wanna link me? Or help a dude out?

I tried using the Rockwool chips in the mix... Didn't like the idea, plus it doesn't look good when it's dumped in the garden, had to bury that crap deep. Plus i'm pretty sure it's non recyclable... And insulation is itchy, you shouldn't grow in stuff that makes you itchy right?...

I'm soooo tired and baked, today was a personal holiday we all have once a year...


----------



## doogleef (Nov 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Nov 19, 2008)

cant wait to see what all your plants are going to look like when they flower i bet it is going to be amazing! Well i just started my own grow journal today it is something i am very new at and as i said earlier any advice would be good. we are hoping to have some seed germinated n in soil in the next two to three days. but plan to update it daily if not more lol. but please any one feel free to give me any advice you want ere is the link to my journal-https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/132306-9-bagseed-grow-journal.html


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Nov 19, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> What's up Doc!
> 
> Nope. No problems, I have 60 definate females cloning, and am setting up a small area to flower some super skunk males for pollination. Taking more clones tomorrow, and a trip to buy a few more bales of moss.
> 
> ...


 Ya- the Dolomite lime will work. Since your using just sphagnum Peat it will take a fair amount of DL---Easy way to get the perfect ratio------mix up all your medium(SPAG/PERLITE/WORMTURDS) then take a gallon of the mix and add 6.5ph'd R/O till wet and let sit 10 mins-next add a quart of the 6.5ph R/O and collect run-off(I know you love it when I say----RUN-OFF.) note your pH run-off---will be 3.5 to 5.5. Next take another gallon of your mix and add 2 tablespoons of DL and dry-mix well--then repeat the soak and check run-off. If your real lucky your soil run-off will read 6.5- If it is under you can add a little more DL--If it is over 7 use a little less---Now Once you have your gallon perfect you can just multiply that amount of DL by the number of gallons of medium and your pH will be perfect. I shoot for a 6.8 soil pH, then do all my feeds @ 6.3(This allows maximum nutrient uptake and availability as the soil will buffer the nutrients through the 6.3 to 6.8ph range in about 6 to 8 hours from time of feed). Hope all this babble helps and makes since.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 19, 2008)

ever tried mixing coco-coir in it? I am experimenting with re-using it right now, the last two tables I transplanted are all in the same coir as my last crop. One of the last videos GK did the guy reuses his, I use had been using it in the flowerbeds around the house and decided to try it. I'm using ro water so I am not worried about salt build up. VV


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 19, 2008)

Wormturds... 

So basically~1 tablespoon per gallon...

What I normally do is give the mix a good rinse of plain pHed water, like a gallon per gallon, and rinse it really well, then I do a pre-nutrient treatment with all the grow shit in it, Mother Earth Grow really lowers the pH, so it might be a problem... But I pH the water, rinse it through, test the runoff, and it stays at the same range, 6.3.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Nov 19, 2008)

Sounds great to me--can't wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## yoyoyojoe (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Mr. Howard, 
Love your grow. Had a question about the blueberry. I noticed that about 3 weeks into veg the taller plants are drooping down. I will attach a pic so you can see it. The leaves look totally healthy and they are dark but I feel like the down droop is begining to happen on a few of the plants. I will connect a pic. I am growing the DJ short blueberry and I know you have to so I am just checking in with you.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 20, 2008)

It looks like it's being overfed, and overwatered to me, leaves curling under... 





VictorVIcious said:


> ever tried mixing coco-coir in it? I am experimenting with re-using it right now, the last two tables I transplanted are all in the same coir as my last crop. One of the last videos GK did the guy reuses his, I use had been using it in the flowerbeds around the house and decided to try it. I'm using ro water so I am not worried about salt build up. VV




Yes... I have!

And no, I don't like the stuff. I tried it but itself, before I knew that you had to do some funny shit for it to work... Can't think of what, more MgCal, or pH or something...

I also used it in a mix another grower told me about, it's like 25% Moss 25%Coco 25%perlite 25% rockwool chips, didn't like it either, it worked pretty well, but had disposal issues.


I reuse my soil for 4 harvests, you can buy final phase from AN, I'm sure there are other products from the big companies. The one you use during flush.

What these products do is break up the existing nutrients in the soil, so you can rinse it out. When using these products on your plants for flushing, I recommend using the suggested amount, watering enough to saturate the soil... Wait an hour, and flush thouroughly with plain pHed water... *And check your runoff*  Doctor 



Oh and VV... RO doesn't have anything to do with nutrient buildup in the soil...?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 20, 2008)

using my tap water would. VV


----------



## yoyoyojoe (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Mr Howard, 
Before I was watering with one cup every 2 days with 1/2 of the suggested nutrient dose. My plan was then to wait till sunday cause I watered them yesterday (Wednsday). When I water them next I was going to use regular water PH'd to 6. I will do that one more time next Wednesday. After that I was planing on only using 1/4 of the reccomended nutrient dosage. Also I am going to switch off from nutrient water to regular PH'd water from now on. Do you think I should get a PPM reader. I have a soil PH reader and it is reading at about 6.8 right now. What do you think? I only ask cause I know you have grown blueberry before.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 20, 2008)

At this stage it's not strain specific, hell, pretty much all strains act the same.

Have you just been watering every 3 days and not checking the moisture level? 

Do you let the pots get light before you water them?

Also, I definately recomend watering more than 1 cup, water until it starts to drain out the bottom, then wait until it feels light before you water again.

Is your soil pretreated with nutrients? Miracle Grow soil, or Scotts potting mix has fertilizer in it.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 20, 2008)

say MHM is keeping the lights at 10-12 inches from the plants under a 600 watt hps ok as long as the temp. is 75. between the lights,or is that to close and cause stretching,?


----------



## yoyoyojoe (Nov 20, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> At this stage it's not strain specific, hell, pretty much all strains act the same.
> 
> Have you just been watering every 3 days and not checking the moisture level?
> 
> ...


I have been watering every 2 days, and I have not been testing moisture level. How long do you suggest I wait and test moisture level?

I water the pots around 7 PM every Night. The lights go on around 4:30 PM. Sometimes I water them in the morning at about 7 AM and the lights are on till 10:30. What would be the ideal time to water them based on my light schedule also do you think my pots are big enough to do I 4 week veg and a 8 week flower?

I have 3.5 liter pots. How much do you think I should water it. There is little to no run off with using 1 cup. How many cups should I use?

I am using fox farm Fox farm Ocean Forest soil.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 21, 2008)

I definately recommend a different watering strategy 

There's your problem...

Ocean Forest already has some nutes in it, but half strength nutes won't hurt it...

Water a liter per pot, that should get you some runoff, but wait until it dries out before you water. You might want to start right now with a good flush of plain water, just to be safe, water 2 liters per pot to rinse out whatever is in there, you can use up to a gallon, but a half should do.

The pots will be really light when they need water, and when they do, give them 1-2 liters to thouroughly saturate the soil, then wait til they need water again.

You can purchase a cheap moisture probe, like 6 bucks, probably hard to find at home depot since it's not garden season... Walmart and lowes have them too, it's just a metal probe with a moisture indicator on top.

You definately need to wait until they need water instead of feeding them everyday. 







raiderman said:


> say MHM is keeping the lights at 10-12 inches from the plants under a 600 watt hps ok as long as the temp. is 75. between the lights,or is that to close and cause stretching,?




Yeah, perfectly fine, just raise them a bit towards the end of flower.


----------



## hugetom80s (Nov 21, 2008)

Man, I started reading this... and kept reading... and reading...

39 pages - that's crazy. I'll keep reading 'cause there's a lot to learn in here but that's a LOT to read.


Just to comment on these last few posts: overwatering, overfeeding, and generally over-pampering is what kills most plants. You've got to remember these aren't domesticated pets that need us to fill their food and water dish every day. They're plants and they survive just fine in the wild without us.

It's almost like they need a certain amount of struggle to thrive.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, I knew it would get big, but I didn't think there'd be 400 posts before flowering started 

It'll be fun to go back and look at my progress, I've never kept a grow diary...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 21, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, I knew it would get big, but I didn't think there'd be 400 posts before flowering started
> 
> It'll be fun to go back and look at my progress, I've never kept a grow diary...


Why are you suprised, I told you this would happen, and it is addictive. By the way, Ohio legislature is holding hearing on MEDMJ, I posted the radio strip about it in NewsYouCanUse. VV


----------



## sexagenario (Nov 21, 2008)

MHM an honor to larn tricks from a Master!!!!!

Thanxxxx! Ill keep a close eye on this thread!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks for the interest.



VictorVIcious said:


> Why are you suprised, I told you this would happen, and it is addictive. By the way, Ohio legislature is holding hearing on MEDMJ, I posted the radio strip about it in NewsYouCanUse. VV


Sweet, hope the whole country smarts up and it's relegalized... Medical is kinda a bitch out in my opinion, i want recreational use acceptable also, although I'm sure I could get it perscribed.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 22, 2008)

I think the same. My reason for campaigning for the medical is simple, its what we knew we could do, suveys showed 58% support going into the campaign, legaliztion/ decrim 38%. Get the patients off the battlefield, dont tell that 90 year old going thru chemo you want her to be comotose or in pain, the only leagl choices. DOn't tell the aids patient it causes cancer, etc. VV


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, smoking any carbon based material causes cancer... But eating it is totally healthy. That's my biggest concern with medicinal. A doctor could get his license taken away for suggesting a patient to smoke a plant. Alternative medicine the same. And dispensaries sell mostly cured raw cannabis, to be smoked... Smoking isn't healthy no matter what way you look at it, but I smoke everyday, so what do I care


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 22, 2008)

Well... i don't agree that smoking marijuana causes cancer quite the opposite. CHeck out the research done by Donald Tashkin, paid for by the NHI. He published hios result in 2006.
Doens't really matter because you can vap or ingest like you mentioned. VV


----------



## bigdaddyblazin (Nov 22, 2008)

mt howard marx hows the grow going ... i have a question would you ever order seeds to a location where you are going to be growing at?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 22, 2008)

Not just marijuana, but anything that is carbon based, when burned, releases chloro-flouro-carbons, when inhaled it's known to cause cancer. Just the same as burning gas, or sitting at a campfire, any smoke is bad.

I agree that marijuana has great benefits, it releases built up tar in the lungs from smoking... So who knows.

I believe cannabis is the most useable plant known to man, and to make it illegal is outright stupid, unjustifiable, and an abomination of civilization and mankind.

It's just a plant, you can't make a naturally occuring thing illegal... Shit, can you make tornadoes or hurricanes illegal? Why not make poison ivy, oak and sumac illegal? It's a huge conspiracy we'll never fully understand.

I think it started with the logging industry for their paper products, and the cotton industry for textiles... How else could inferior products succeed in the industrial age?


----------



## homegrwn (Nov 23, 2008)

Mr. Marks,

I just wanted to check out your knowledge on the subject we both love... I didnt know from our conversations in the wick thing that you were such a wonder with plants.. I am deeply sorry for anything said that would piss you off or for my bitchyness. You obviously have tons more experience than my shitty three plant grows.... Hope that we can move forward and holy hell nice journal.. got some great info that ill use to get better at my trade and subscribed for sure... Again good karma and lots of harvest..

Homegrwn


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 23, 2008)

Well....I geuss if you flamed himin public you should apologize in public, shows what your made of + rep for it. VV


----------



## manofmando (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a link to the Washington Post stating that recent research found that marijuana doesn't not cause cancer as previous believe: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/05/25/AR2006052501729_pf.html.

But I sure you can find 2 articles saying that it does cause cancer for every one you find telling you it doesn't.

And congrats on the 40 pager. I keep up with the posts every day or two and find myself sad and wanting more posts.

My Question: You obviously grow copious amount of ganja .. how do you store it? Freezer, mason jars .. or do you just smoke it all in 2oz spliffs?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 23, 2008)

BigDaddy- No I wouldn't suggest sending seeds to your grow house, I have never ordered seeds from the internet. Matbe someone else can field that question better.

Homegrown- It takes a real man to actually admit a mistake... +rep, I wasn't trying to piss you off in your thread, just trying to suggest that there are better ways, and yes a wick system works (I used one outdoors several years ago) but there are better ways and better yields... As a grower you have to stay open minded to new ideas and try them out if there are good reports of them doing well. 

Having a larger grow allows me to test out new things in greater numbers, so I guess I've tried a bunch of stuff. I've always used advanced nutrients, so this time around I'm trying something a little more affordable, and a different fertilizer company alltogether.

I've set my mind on using the Fox Farm products, and for the Advanced line, I'm going to shorten up the nutrient list.(So Fox Farm has a fighting chance) jk

I'll post up on what my actual nutrient list is, and costs per regiment after I do the research... Have to go the the store, and write everything down.

But as for now I'm thinking... (Next post)


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 23, 2008)

Advanced Nutrients;
*Barricade
*Carboload
*BudBlood
*2part SensiBloom
*BigBud
*Overdrive
*Sensizym
*B52

Fox Farm;
Not sure what the regiments are...

Grow Big
Big Bloom (or?) Tiger Bloom
Open Sesame
Beastie Buds
Cha Ching

I also use Superthrive, and pH ppm meters.

Anyone know where I can get feeding charts for fox farm?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 23, 2008)

manofmando said:


> And congrats on the 40 pager. I keep up with the posts every day or two and find myself sad and wanting more posts.
> 
> My Question: You obviously grow copious amount of ganja .. how do you store it? Freezer, mason jars .. or do you just smoke it all in 2oz spliffs?



Hahaha, I do smoke a ton of joints 

But not 2 gram ones, they always have .7 grams, I'll make a "How to roll a joint like me" section... I was thinking about doing it 

But, to answer your question. I store what's for distribution in one gallon Ziplock freezer bags... I also use them for the sweat and cure. I put a little more than a qp in a bag, and zip it up and unzip it to let the moisture sweat out, then I set it all out and let it airate, and repeat until it's cured... About three weeks from harvest.

For my personal storage, and my friends, I use the large mouth one quart mason jars. They hold an ounce each. I use 12 oz wide mouth mason jelly jars for travel jars, they are the size of a pop can.

Nothing I smoke is ever in a plastic bag, mason jars all the way, and it's totally acceptable to go to Walmart and buy 6 dozen mason jars. When you're canning shit, other than weed, usually you're doing it in bulk...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 23, 2008)

how often do you use the Superthrive? i only use it with my clones(having way better luck with them btw), and when i flush between veg and flower.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 23, 2008)

Im glad I am finally able to start to catch up with your grow.... I think about it often... hope all is well... be more in touch soon...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 23, 2008)

Right on dragon, been awhile, about to check your journal...

I use one drop per gallon of Superthrive... For everything.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 23, 2008)

I have found that giving them a good two week break on the superthrive in the middle of a long veg period to be very productive, especially on those slow growing indica's..... yeah... just need to get my internet back up.... ..... then I could post a whole slew of pictures


----------



## tbknova (Nov 23, 2008)

i am looking at your pictures and i see the floor is painted white. I read in the mj bible by jorge cervantes not to paint the floor white as it reflects light onto the undersides of the leaves. Have you noticed if this is an issue?


----------



## jonnyk (Nov 23, 2008)

subscribed !


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 23, 2008)

the white floor is a mute point. won't do any Damage. Naturally all kinds of different light is reflected at the bottom of the leaves, think about it.


----------



## monkeyflappy (Nov 24, 2008)

Just read all 41 pages! Great thread!


----------



## yoyoyojoe (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Mr. Howard, 
Just took some clones and they are looking a bit droopy. It has not even been 24 hours yet though. The Temp is at 82 F and the humidity goes between 90-99%. 

I have them in a clone dome with a heat blanket running on low. The water collects around the some and I wipe it off 1 or 2 times a day. 

After one night they seem to be perking up a little. But I am Concerned about the droop and wonder if this is normal. Any suggestions?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 24, 2008)

Painting the floor whit does reflect light onto the undersides of the leaves, but it also bounces it back off the walls and ceilings, and eventually onto something that absorbs it, like the top of the leaves again persay? Either way, the more reflective the room, the better, and a dark brown floor definately absorbs a lot of light.

As for the drooping clones, I usually don't see good results when they droop in the first few days, it means they aren't taking up water... or something... Quickness is key when cutting trays of clones, and a sharp blade and a sure cut.

I made up the "how to roll a joint like me"


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 24, 2008)

Necessary materials;







Then grind the herb, and I put a fold into one end of the paper to make a boat.







then fill the boat, and roll it up







scrape a little herb out to add a filter to the end, and finish the roll.







push the filter all the way in







Voila!







this picture shows the filter better, the rice paper is so thin you can notice the dark green showing through.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 24, 2008)

well done! is that a "space case" grinder?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 24, 2008)

Sure is, it works the best out of all the ones I've tried.


I just finished transplanting some clones, I'll load pics tomorrow of the progress... It won't be long before flowering starts.

On a side note, it was taking a long time for my clones to root, and I realized it was only 67 degrees in the closet where they were. So, after 12 days with no roots popping, and they all still looked healthy, I put a clear 100W incadescent in there not on the plants but for heat... Sure enough the temps rose up to around 77-80, and roots all popped out today, 24 hrs after adding some heat. 


So clones are on the way. I'll be taking another tray in the morning, the mothers are getting huge, one of the silver mangoes is EXTREMELY bushy, I haven't been able to cut any clones from her yet because she's so stocky. Mango is a really stretchy strain, so I'm excited about the results of the Silver Pearl x Somango cross.


----------



## manofmando (Nov 25, 2008)

MHM, can you please explain to me your sweat and cure process. I'm on the cusp of my first harvest and want to make the best of this batch. I've read that the sugars are still processing in the plant days or weeks after it's been cut and hung to dry. And all this affects flavor.

So, can you describe to me the steps you take to make the sticky-icky, from cut to bowl pack.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 25, 2008)

It's fairly simple to explain.

The sugars in the weed have to change through the process of fermentation. This can take up to a month. 

First, from harvest, immediately remove all the large fan leaves, and hang to dry upside down, with plenty of fans/air movement. This will take a week before they are crispy.

The buds will be crispy on the outside, and the stems will be bendy. Time to trim off the little leaves and collect for hash.

After they are trimmed, I jar them up in airtight containers for 12 hours.

Then they are all moist again, so I sit them out to dry for an hour or two, then jar them up.

Another 12 hours and they are wet again, so sit them out.

If they are still really wet, repeat this process until they stay pretty dry after 12 hours in a jar.

Then they will have lost most of their moisture, and you will need to keep them in the jars, and let them breathe, (stay in the jar open for a hour once a day)

From harvest, with a week hanging, a week to sweat out most of the moisture, and a week of breathing the jars, you'll have some acceptable smoke... But after 4 weeks in a jar all of the sugars will have converted and it will be completely cured.

I smoke it at the three week mark anyway, while I wait for the rest to cure.


----------



## monkeyflappy (Nov 25, 2008)

What is a stealthy way to sneak in all the supplies/equipment, (especially the dirt required for 54 plants) so that the neighbors don't see?

Great thread, btw


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 26, 2008)

monkeyflappy said:


> What is a stealthy way to sneak in all the supplies/equipment, (especially the dirt required for 54 plants) so that the neighbors don't see?
> 
> Great thread, btw


Park in the garage and hit the button to close the door, open trunk remove dirt?? 
Buy it at the grocery store and carry it in with the groceries. 
Leave two bags on the front porch with a couple of pots, 'Had a sale so I'm getting ready for spring'. If you have something to hide, don't act like it. VV


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 26, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Park in the garage and hit the button to close the door, open trunk remove dirt??
> Buy it at the grocery store and carry it in with the groceries.
> Leave two bags on the front porch with a couple of pots, 'Had a sale so I'm getting ready for spring'. If you have something to hide, don't act like it. VV




Dammit VV you took post #420  jk

I agree, but in the case you don't have a garage...

It's best to bring everything in from the car right after it gets dark, around supper time.

I agree, don't act like you're hiding something, act casual, don't hurry and hide...

If it's something really noticeable, like a bigass hydro table, try to make sure nobody is around before you unload it, but again, most peoplke wouldn't know what the hell a hydro table is, much less what it looks like.

Laundry bags work well for smaller items. And boxes for larger ones.

For example, I moved my 6 hoods in a big TV box.

As long as you act normal, and don't look like a goon, (long hair, tie dye, general appearance) you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## max420thc (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.discountadvancednutrients.com/ the least expensive place i have found for advanced nutes...on the inside of the case..MOST ALL ballasts can be changed from from 110 volt to 220 volt just by switching a wire...right at the transformer' normaly marked ..if one wanted to double the voltage to a outlet..because 220 draws half the amps that 110 does..this means you could double the amount of appliances off of one circuit...all you have to do is add a 220 volt breaker at the box.....YOU MUST BE VERY CAREFULL IF YOU RUN THESE TO REGULAR 110 VOLT OUTLETS....IF YOU PLUG A APPLIANCE INTO THE OUTLET THAT IS 110 It WILL SMOKE IT STRAIGHT AWAY....it is recomended to change to 220 volt outlets...if you use the 110.outlet's .PAINT WARNING'S ON THE OUTLET'S..and you can use them..and the outlets are alot cheaper ...just something's i wanted to comment on after reading 43 pages...goos shit mr marks


----------



## 0ptipl3x (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello marks, i have a little problem. i am trying to germinate my seeds sense monday night, i put the seeds in a wet paper towel,inside this little box and cover the box with 2 of my t-shirts. The seeds have yet to split open to reveal any kind of root. 

What should i do?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 26, 2008)

Stick with it, it takes longer than 2 days, up to a week for germination 

Yeah, it's a good idea to * NEVER* hook up 220 volt to a 110 outlet, they aren't that expensive, change out the outlet to 220 if that's your plan, and you need to use 12 gauge 220 cable, it's pricey with the cost of copper and other metals soaring.


----------



## monkeyflappy (Nov 27, 2008)

One more question... After harvest, how do you dispose of the by-products, such as the dirt, the stalks, the buckets, etc...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 28, 2008)

The dirt gets re-used for three harvests... Then;

It goes into the compost heap with the stalks, and all the other yard waste (leaves, branches, porch plants)

The buckets are infinately re-usable, just wash them out, then disinfect.


If you don't have a lot of property to have a compost heap, find a place to dump your dirt, or, (I don't recommend because of landfill issues) finding a dumpster outside an apartment complex and make a few trips, only a couple bags at a time. If you use rockwool, this is probably your best bet, and another reason I don't like rockwool.


----------



## 0ptipl3x (Nov 28, 2008)

lol that dog in the picture looks high as hell, damn dude good job. Also my seeds finally split, i think what made them split was that i used tap water instead of bottled water, so after the root came out i put them in jiffy peat pots (moss based tiny pots) so yeah, thank you for advice.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 28, 2008)

After roots pop out of the jiffy pucks, put them in a larger container, personally, I would've put them directly into soil after sprouting, but I don't see any reason a jiffy puck won't work fine.

Don't feed them any nutes until they are on the third node, when leaves actually look like serated marijuana leaves.


----------



## hugetom80s (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's my advice on being sneaky: Watch other people.

What do they do, what do they carry, what do they throw away? Think about it... what are people carrying a lot of this time of year?

Presents.

Find yourself some big boxes, cover them with wrapping paper, and use them to transport the goodies. Get some cheap crappy paper from the dollar store or someplace so you can wrap and re-wrap so people don't see you carrying the same "presents" back and forth several times.

Works just as well for getting rid of stuff, too.


And while it's not the most responsible thing to do environmentally, if you have to put a lot of stuff into the trash I'd suggest loading up and putting one bag in a dumpster in several different apartment complexes. For one thing that helps make sure the tenants there don't find their bins overflowing when they need them. For another thing, if you're tossing several bags into one and someone spots you they're more likely to complain.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 28, 2008)

Or make a trip once a week, to a dumpster you know is cool to use. Just one or two bags.

I'd rather you dump the soil somewhere other than a landfill though, if you have enough storage space, let it build up until it's enough to create a flower box, or till it into a small garden... I have also burned stalks and leaves, living in the country is great, it can smell like burning weed for miles and nobody can smell it, because nobody is around. If they were, they'd probably ask to hit your campfire. 


Sorry no update in a week or so, I've been hella busy... I mostly post here while at work, and haven't had the time to go to the place where I upload pictures. I'll definately load some up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## monkeyflappy (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the good ideas guys! Looking forward to the update!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 29, 2008)

c'mon man, like a week with no pics and im starting to shake and scratch....jonzin...

if you have a minute, could you compare what ive been thinking was a NYC Diesel bagseed with some other NYC D. im begining to think i have a NYC D x mysteryweed bagseed. way fatter blades on my leaves than others who started with somas NYC D.

thanks in advance.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry I've been hella busy with work, that's where I am now, Thanksgiving is a bitch when you work in the transportation industry...

Yeah, NYC is really sativa looking, at least when I grew it is was. It may be a different phenotype showing itself, but doubtful since it's bagseed.

Just cause it's bagseed doesn't mean it can't be incredible weed though.

I snapped some pics, I'll head over to a computer to upload them tomorrow, probably won't have time tonight.

---Everything's doing great, I have 16 clones under the big lights, a bunch more should be rooting today or tomorrow, and I took another tray last night. I cloned the Blueberry and the 9Mile first, since they were the largest, The silver mangoes are just now ready to have cutting taken, that's what I plan on for tonight.

I killed off 3 males so far, a few more are getting chopped as soon as I'm absolutely positive they're dudes.

The bushiest of the Super Skunks is most likely a girl, there are calyxes on her instead of balls, but pistols haven't shot out yet, so, I'm not positive, but fairly certain it's a lady.

Was having problems getting the clones to root faster than 2 weeks, realized it was only 65 degrees, and added a 100W incadescent for heat, worked out great, it's steadily 78 degrees, and the clones are much happier.

Taking longer than expected, but flowering is not far off, The first set of clones are taking off in their new home under the 600, need to get moving before they get too large.

-- I've been supercropping every node of the 9Mile, trying to shorten out the stretch it's displaying, VERY sativa dominant strain, probably a pure sativa by the growth pattern and the look of the leaves. Super stretchy.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 29, 2008)

sounds like everything is going well except for the taking longer than expected thing. but isnt that usually the case? i knew the chances of having a pure NYC D was slim to shit, but i was full of wishful thinking. ill be happy with whatever i get as long as its not a NYC x Kansas Hemp cross. lol


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 29, 2008)

Hahaha, yeah, as long as the bag was good, the bagseed will be decent...

And of course everything always takes longer than expected, I wish I had started with clones, then I'd be almost ready to harvest by now, instead, I have a bunch of bushey mothers and trays of clones just now rooting.  Oh well.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 29, 2008)

the bag was top notch, the seed cracked in just over 12 hrs, growing great so far, and its stanky than a mutha even in veg(which is different cause my NL doesnt smell unless handled). ill even be happy if its a male, then im gonna pimp him out.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Mr.Howard, I finally made it over here to check your journal out bro. Things are lookin sweet. Sounds like your having some great success. My weed grow got put on hold till new years, but I started a mushroom grow this week, should be fun! I'll make sure I follow along for the rest of this!


----------



## MOONSTAR8595 (Nov 29, 2008)

One quick question if you have the time - What would be your preferred method of growing plants of different heights (one at 2-3 foot, one at around 5 feet or a bit taller) at the same time under the same light ? My growing partner and I have been throwing around ideas (SCROG over taller plants, raise buckets of shorter plants, shorter plants in middle and taller on edges of garden, etc). I respect your opinion greatly and would appreciate your input on this matter...Thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey thundercat

Yeah, I'm about to leave work, gotta stop by the hydro store and pick up some nutes and some more root plugs on the way home.

My TDS meter is on the fritz so I'm gonna look into buying a new one...

Wish I could upload pics from my blackberry, but no dice.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Nov 30, 2008)

damn sounds like your doing good keep it up!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry I've been so busy lately, I've got 150 clones rooting, so I'll be all set for a while, almost there... Everything in the orange buckets are getting flowered the white buckets are mothers... the big plants in the orange buckets are 2 weeks old, the little ones just got planted. I built my bubble buckets, didn't take any pics yet, I'll do that in a couple days... Cheap build, cost about 10 bucks.


Here are some pics of the garden.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 2, 2008)

you can see how drastically I cut back the mother Silver Mangoes... the 5th pic.

There is a before and after cutting a hundred clones comparison between the first couple pics and the rest.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn Bro .. Nice going .. Subie Love


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 2, 2008)

nice pics man! im in the process of putting a bunch up meself, check in 30 or 40 min.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2008)

Lookin very sweet man!


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 2, 2008)

nice garden my friend very nice!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 2, 2008)

seriously pro nothing much else to say other than im impressed and keep up the awesome work


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words,  I should definately be flowering in two weeks, I have a shitload of clones, and I'm going to take another tray so I'll have enough for a second round. All the plants there aren't going to be flowered, all the ones in white pots will stay mothers.

I need to stock up on some soil, the bubble buckets should be running in the next day or two.


----------



## Gutterman (Dec 3, 2008)

Very nice man! they are looking mighty nice.
I finally got my pictures finished of the plants I posted on your thread, which I apologize for. I am a Newbie here I made an album so here they are I think if this works.


----------



## piatch (Dec 3, 2008)

Awsome thread. Subscribed!


----------



## max420thc (Dec 3, 2008)

what i need me is some of those magic beans that jack has...they say you can plant them and the next day they have grown so big they touch the sky...i hate waiting..


----------



## rhollin1 (Dec 3, 2008)

mrhowardmarks

1) how are you getting the stems of your mothers so thick?
2) when the mothers are grown from seeds are you cloning them different than a regular clone? Those stems are massive.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

Umm, I'm not sure you're getting it, I cut a whole bunch of clones from the mothers, so the branches and main stem are so large because of cutting it back, like bonsai.

The third pic is of the Silver Mango, just showing how much I trim them back when taking cuttings, the pics of the 9 white pots under one light are the same plants, after cutting are the first couple pics, and before cutting are the last few...


BTW nice looking buds gutterman, those are covered in pistols, could they have gone longer/ did you harvest early?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

And no, my method for taking clones applies to all plants...

Also, silica aides in cellular structure, that might have something to do with it, but doubtful.


----------



## manofmando (Dec 3, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> BTW nice looking buds gutterman, those are covered in pistols, could they have gone longer/ did you harvest early?


You told Gutterman you thought he harvested early because the buds are covered with pistols. What exactly are you looking for? and what should they look like? I'm 2 weeks out and I'm wondering if I should prolong it a little while longer.


----------



## Gutterman (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi guys. The skunky one was around 2 weeks from finish maybe 3. it was still 75% white hairs, it was showing alot of Nanners. I didn't want it to seed the rest of the girls so it was pulled then. The orange looking Mango one though was just chalk full of Orange pistols as was the skunky one but red hairs on it. The orange one was 8 weeks flowering and was 95% orange hairs and the Resin glands were getting hazy so I pulled it. I'm really upset I lost the orange strain as it wasn't showing any herm traits and the buds were Dense exceptionally strong buzz and the mango/orange tatse was a nice change. those buds were under a 1000 watt HPS 150,000 Lumens high output bulb. 24 inches above plants the whole time during flowering. they were vegged under crappy two 70 watt hps. ick they didn't branch much to say the least.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 4, 2008)

I assume the one on the right was the fruity mango orange, it looks like it turned out better than the one on the left... That sucks man, banannas are a bitch. I'm sure it was still great smoke though 

ManofMando- particularly the bud on the left seems to have an absolute shitload of pistols, without much calyx build... Harvesting early, when the pistols are still mostly white, and calyxes haven't swollen, will create bud that looks like that. If it wasn't for the herming it would've been alot bigger in just 2-3 weeks. So, yeah, wait until it's finished unless you get a herm.

Still some good looking mango orange bud gutterman.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 4, 2008)

what did you grow your bud with in the pictures you showed at the begging of the thread?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 4, 2008)

Same regiment I always used, Advanced Nutrients, 5gal buckets, peat moss and perlite.

Some were 2 part, the darker of the pictures, some were organic Iguana Juice, the canopy pics, later added.

Should have the same results this time around... At least it's looking that way so far.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 4, 2008)

nice looking nug's.....i cant wait to see your results..the only time i used moss was back in the day when i had a photo tron.....it worked pretty good.that was a long time ago..im using dirt moo doo compost mixed to it at 25% and perlite mixed into that at 40 to 50%...it is growing some beautiful plants..i heard you mention one time about reusing dirt three times before you got rid of it? that would save a pile of work getting rid of it every time..not to mention money...ive always been told to get rid of your dirt after each grow?what do you think?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 4, 2008)

Sooo.. are you having fun yet? lol VV


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 4, 2008)

Great times  

I should be flowering in no time, I have enough clones, just have to veg them out a bit, and I'm all set... Buying a shitload of Permier Sphagnum Peat Moss after work, along with a few bigass bags of perlite... Lots of planting, but it's all worth the effort.

I also realized how much a pain in the back it's going to be to water all the plants in the middle of the garden, space is tight, I might have to hook up a pump and feed them by hose.




Reusing dirt---

*Yes, you can reuse your soil/soiless mix.

*Some growers I personally know do it infinately.

*You need to use a high quality cleaning/flushing agent to clear/break up the built up salts

*Final Phase, Clearex, and a bunch of other products work great

*Water well with the flushing chemical, let it sit for a few hours... Then rinse well (5x amount of container) with plain water

--The flushing agent breaks up the left over nutrients stuck to the soil etc. then rinse it all away. 

Now it's ready for reuse.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 4, 2008)

cool..you just saved me a pile of work and money......thanks..,,you could get a couple of large plastic trash cans...or 55 gallon barrels hook up a submersible pump..throw it into the bottom of the barrel and shoot your plants with it that way...or dip your bucket into the barrel..if you use a sprayer then you have to go through the expense of hooking up a pump with a PR valve and a bypass hose...not to hard.just alot more expensive..the parts can be found at graingers...a electric water pump almost anywhere...you could set up a hose irrigation ...but then you have to fight hoses all the time.....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, watering isn't going to be a problem, I'll just put a submersible pump in a trash can with a hose and a check valve on the end, works great, maybe even attach a wand made of CPVC for better reach...

I like to water with a typical watering can so I can do it slowly, and regulate how much I'm watering.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 4, 2008)

i use two gallon garden buckets.....your check valve must be similar to a pressure relief valve..then?i have to wait what seems like forever for my RO to pour out enough water to fill a couple of two gallon cans..i think if i were watering a huge amount of flowers ,,id have to put the RO hose into a large plastic trash can and come back a couple of hour;s latter...and my RO is supposed to produce 200 gal a day...PVC is one of the greatest inventions off all time..who ever invented it should get the nobel prize...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 4, 2008)

I stopped using RO once my plant numbers got as high as they are, I was running it constantly 24/7 and still coming up short, so I decided to say fuck it, plus I was wasting shitloads of water from the waste line... Not very environmently friendly.

As long as your city water is decent it works great, you can contact the EPA and get a read out of all the contents.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 4, 2008)

our water comes out at 450 to 500 PPM...its garbage...i dont trust the government to tell me what is in it..it could be anything..and that is terrible high PPM..i like to start out with a light dose of nutes to get em used to it at least or around 700 PPM or 800 PPM if you are already at 500 i cant drop but a little nute;s in the bucket...do you know what your PPM is coming out of the faucet?and have you noticed much difference in the results from using tap water to using RO..?i would imagine where a person lives would have alot to do with it and the quality of water they start out with..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, it's entirely dependant on what's coming outta the tap, and where you live.

My tap water reads 110 ppm, and has a pH of 7.1... Good water.

I actually noticed a little bit better results using my tap water, probably because of the minerals in it.

I'm with you on not trusting the government, you know hitler tainted the water supply, and also fluoride it known to cause sleepyness and depression if ingested... So why is it in the water? For our teeth??? I don't think so. Plus chlorine, and whatever else they want to add to it...

Either way, 500 ppm is no good at all for tap water. It's horrible, well water might be better


----------



## max420thc (Dec 4, 2008)

the RO will have to do..i dont need to use as much water as you do..if i did id have to get a large capacity RO ...floride is a poison actualy...im not a huge fan of the government...i give it the respect it is due as it can take away my freedom..a government large enough to give you everything you want is also powerfull enough to take away everything you have....a government cannot give the people anything they first do not take away from the people..the bright side of the government going bankrupt..is us libertarians will finnaly get the small government we want..or will we get total government control under a iron fist..probably under the iron fist....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know if you've been following the news lately, but the government is pretty much running big buisness, the bailout gave them more control over the people than most give credit. The government isn't getting any smaller, democrats want big government and stricter regulations, republicans want free trade and less involvement, libertarians, like me, want the government to fuck off.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 4, 2008)

wow this thing gets more and more interesting each time i read it


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 4, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i never got this mch weed off any other its the BB cross with kush .its for the conisie. smoker ony . most pp. i know coudnt smoke it . said it made em trip. i never cood get pass 2 hits .i been smookin 32 yrs.DP strains are consistent, short and very stoky



what strain are you acctually talking about thats that good and no one can smoke it what is it and that blue moonshine jus cae out at the begining of the year i thought


----------



## max420thc (Dec 4, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I don't know if you've been following the news lately, but the government is pretty much running big buisness, the bailout gave them more control over the people than most give credit. The government isn't getting any smaller, democrats want big government and stricter regulations, republicans want free trade and less involvement, libertarians, like me, want the government to fuck off.


when you have government buying up private companys with tax payers money..that is socialism...they will not be able to afford to borrow much longer..this ponzi scheme is going to fall flat on its face...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 4, 2008)

That's what he's talking about, he bought some beans... 
We were talking about my DJ Short blueberry, aparently DJ works for Dutch Passion and has been breeding for them for awhile, so, Dutch Passion's blueberry is a DJ Short variety. And Blue Moonshine is a variety of that mixed with some kush...

Also, i think it was bonghits4all who was saying that DJ lost his blueberry father, so it might be an endangered strain... At least the non-feminized version.

(Thanks bdrsouthside I can't wait to go back and read it all after I've finished. This is the most extensive documentation of my grow I've ever done... Hell, I've never really got past buying a calender and writing on the dates before this...  )


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 4, 2008)

hahaha thats cool, man i have jsut started my first frow and so far it is going good, but with out doing something like this i woulnd't have the first clue it it all been tremendous help to me


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 4, 2008)

I just read 48 pages of 1 of the best journals ive ever read its really nice and informitave. Good job i will def be keeping up with this 1 great job


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking really great brother--thing are rolling------Would love to get a clone or beans of that blue moonshine----Very nice strain...keep up the great work-talk to you soon.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 4, 2008)

What's up doc? 

Thanks all...

From reading that I've done on my own, it's difficult to choose between methods, and techniques... Most sources give you a ton of options, like hydro or soil, what size containers, what method of hydro, what lights, what nutes, etc etc etc...

I like the grow journal idea because it shows just _one _growers _one_ way of growing.

I'll try to put my methods out there as clear as possible, and by the end I'll have a seed to harvest thourough journal, with tips on all of the different things that might come up. After it's all said and done I plan on compiling everything into a shorter cleaner version (ie this post) 

Burn one for me, cause I'm fucking ripped


----------



## rhollin1 (Dec 4, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> but the government is pretty much running big buisness


 LOL...the government isn't running big business....just the opposite... big business is running government. It's been that way for at least 50 years.


----------



## slackjack (Dec 4, 2008)

many more than fifty years, mi amigo

awesome thread


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Dec 4, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> What's up doc?
> 
> Thanks all...
> 
> ...


As they say-------"grow with watcha know!!!"


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 5, 2008)

rhollin1 said:


> LOL...the government isn't running big business....just the opposite... big business is running government. It's been that way for at least 50 years.




Essentially the government is a buisness itself, there's a president, vice president, and a board of directors whom represent each region of the company... It's set up that way.

So, corporate ties do tend to sway the interests of this company. Therefore, the interests that are good for the people, and sometimes the planet aren't the biggest concern.

You can sway it either way, but big buisness doesn't run the country, they just have enough money to buy whatever they want. What I don't understand is when the tables are flipped, and the government is essentially buying company stock with taxpayer dollars, who gets the return? I know I'm not getting anything back, and I sure as hell hope it goes to fund something that is necessary instead of some bigass government building.

--- But, lets not turn this into a political thread. I believe we could do much better without any government, or laws, or taxes... I want true freedom.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Anarchism!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 5, 2008)

Anarchy got such a bad name, it's like utopia if you think of it, no taxes, no one telling you what you can or can't do... Dialect materialism is where it's at, trading furs for grain, salt for sugar... I wish I lived a few hundred years ago. 



-I'm picking up the rest of my perlite after work, so far the damage is 8 bales of Sphagnum moss (28 cubic feet), 6 bags of perlite (24 cubic feet) and a 40 pound bag of garden lime. 
Costs-

_Moss_ = 10.50 per bale (84 dollars)
_Perlite_ = 17.50 per bale (105 dollars)
_Lime_ = 5 bucks per 40 pounds

*Total damage* = 190 dollars


The price of worm turds (1-0-0) went up to 20 bucks for 30 pounds, so I'm not using any worm poop. Instead I'll supply a little more nitrogen via nutrients.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

I completely agree about anarchy, people hear the term and just like many other things such as our favorite plant, propaganda has them thinking its somthing evil. 

Materials get so expensive, I've been getting stuff for both my grows over the last couple weeks. My weed, and my mushroom grows, and I've prolly spent over 300 just on supplies, I already had the seeds, and my light.( I did get some cfls and fixtures and made a nice little veg light once I need my HPS to flower) But the rest was just standard supplies.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm guessing I have well over a thousand invested in non-reusable supplies so far, ie dirt, nutes, mylar, paint... Not to mention all of the containers, I already had the 4 thousand dollar lights, so that was a big save... It costs a lot to run a garden inside, that's why it costs so much to buy stuff that was grown indoors... I just remembered a post I wanted to make...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 5, 2008)

Right now is a great time to go and buy timers... Christmas time.

Think of all the people setting up their christmas displays and using automated timers for them, I was at Lowes and saw some new timers made for the outdoors that had multiple on off setting within the same time period, pretty complicated, and they were made for harsh outdoor winter weather... Good time to get some timers.


-On a side, the Lowes by me carries Premier Sphagnum moss, Home Depot doesn't, it's a shitload cheaper than Pro Mix, which is also made by Premier. Anyway, they were running really low on stock near the end of summer, into fall. I went up there yesterday and they were fully stocked, probably 100 bales of the shit. I wonder if anyone is actually tilling peat moss into their garden beds this time of year? The ground is frozen...

I assume it's for all the people like me who need lots of the shit for growing inside, either way, they have plenty, more than they do any other time of the year, and seedling stages for actual farm horticulture doesn't start for a couple months...


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 5, 2008)

dude i am so so glad i read this today! i was planning on starting my plants on 12/12 today and have to go buy a timer! glad i read this!!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 5, 2008)

No doubt, I was at lowes yesterday and saw a shitload of timers... Figured it was a good time to get some sweet timers on sale, the 15 dollar outdoor timers I saw were on sale for 8 bucks.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 5, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I'm guessing I have well over a thousand invested in non-reusable supplies so far, ie dirt, nutes, mylar, paint... Not to mention all of the containers, I already had the 4 thousand dollar lights, so that was a big save... It costs a lot to run a garden inside, that's why it costs so much to buy stuff that was grown indoors...


 
have you ever figured a "cost-per-gram" for your non-reusables? i havent on my current rig, but when i was running something larger it was $2.63/gram nutes, medium, power, ect...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 5, 2008)

Actually I have been keeping as many receipts as possible... Probably lost a bunch of them considering they were cash purchases and I can't claim any of it on my taxes. 

I could figure it out probably by the end of harvest, that would be nice to know... Thanks man, wouldn't have ever though of how much a gram actually costs to grow in my garden, hopefully it ends up being cheaper than 2 bucks, that would be pretty high gap from what I would sell it for.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 5, 2008)

when i figured 2 and some change, it was my first(and only so far) big attempt. i had a lazy, inattentive partner who fucked more up than did good. i would show up after being out of town for a week to find that the pumps have been clogged for what could only be days. so many things went wrong with that grow. i figured 3-5 lbs harvest and ended up with barely 1 1/2. i got my equipment investment back and an education and thats it. i would think a buck a gram would be a good benchmark.


----------



## rhollin1 (Dec 5, 2008)

That would mean that roughly 15% of your "revenue" is expenses on the ounce (oz at $400 per) and almost 30% on the lb. (lb at $4.2k per)


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey MrHowardMarks,
Since it looks like you know your shit pretty well so I thought I would hit you up with a question. I'm starting a grow down in my basement (actually my second with my first being in my closet) and separating the room into 2 sections; one for flowering, one for vegetative. I bought a 18 pot ebb & grow system with a 55 gallon reservoir and plan on putting the 18 pots on a 6.5' X 3' table under a 1,000 watt MH bulb (I actually got the grow system at a garage sale and it came with the Metal Halide). It also came with a track and motor to move the light over the plants. I will also have a 3' by 3' area for the clones and mothers roughly with the mothers in 5 gallon buckets and the clones in a 2' X 4' ebb and flow tray. I also have a 600 watt HPS light from my first grow.

My first question is whether I should put the 1000w MH in the flowering room, 600w HPS over the clones and mothers, and some growlux over rooting clones or if I should put both the 1000w and the 600w in the flowering room hooked up to the motor and just use growlux for the mothers and the clones?

My second question is whether 1000w MH, 600w HPS, & some growlux will be a big enough bump in the electrical bill to arouse suspicion?

Thanks,

Oh, and my picture is of the Jack the Ripper strain that turned out not half bad considering it was my first time... lol


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 5, 2008)

rhollin1 said:


> That would mean that roughly 15% of your "revenue" is expenses on the ounce (oz at $400 per) and almost 30% on the lb. (lb at $4.2k per)


i couldnt charge $400 and sleep at night first of all, thats crazy. $325 tops. second, ask anyone running a business if getting almost 1000% return on your money is acceptable. i think its damn acceptable.


MrMarks-- im glad i could actually give you an idea. although i know i could have done much better, it was still nice to know how little my cost was compared to market value.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 6, 2008)

Nacho420 said:


> Hey MrHowardMarks,
> I bought a 18 pot ebb & grow system with a 55 gallon reservoir and plan on putting the 18 pots on a 6.5' X 3' table under a 1,000 watt MH bulb. It also came with a track and motor to move the light over the plants. I will also have a 3' by 3' area for the clones and mothers roughly with the mothers in 5 gallon buckets and the clones in a 2' X 4' ebb and flow tray. I also have a 600 watt HPS light from my first grow.
> 
> My first question is whether I should put the 1000w MH in the flowering room, 600w HPS over the clones and mothers, and some growlux over rooting clones or if I should put both the 1000w and the 600w in the flowering room hooked up to the motor and just use growlux for the mothers and the clones?
> ...



First of all, no worries about your electric bill, that's hardly any power being used...

The Metal Halide should be used for veg, over the mother plants, and some fluorescents for clones.

The HPS should be used for flowering... The spectrum of a MH is blueish for veg, HPS is red for bloom.

The 18 pots will work perfectly in what you're describing, two 3 x 3 squares with 9 pots each... What I'm doing on a smaller scale.

The light mover is great, to set it up, find the center point to hang the track, and you'll want the light to move 3 feet back and forth over each 3 x 3 area, stopping over the direct center of each 3 x 3.


The clones don't need that much water, so an ebb flow table might be overkill, clone domes cost like 5 bucks at a garden store, and you could use jiffy pucks, rapid rooters, or rockwool in them.

Having a 1000W MH for veg, you'll be able to fully veg out your plants and put them directly into the flowering room, but using the bubble buckets will prevent this, so you might want to think about either getting more of those buckets for faster turnaround, or use a different method, and add another 600W HPS to the bloom room...

But most of all, I recommend doing a little reading on how to grow well, and the basics, it's always good to get a little refresher on the basic horticulture info that's around. Since you had confusion on MH or HPS for flowering, I assume you haven't done extensive research. Hope this helped a bit.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 6, 2008)

im going to ask you about something ive been thinking about..if i were to clone in a DWC cloner..after the roots were established...i know i could veg them right there on the spot..and they would take off fast..all id really have to do is add nutes to the water..and watch em shoot up ...now..after veging them in the cloner for a few weeks..could you take them..put them direct into dirt..and directly into flower? or does the root system need time to become accustomed to the dirt before you put it into flower?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 6, 2008)

Dammit, I just typed out a reply and it didn't work. 

Yes, what you're talking about will work fine, you can veg them in there for a while, and put them into soil when you're ready... But they might fight for light if you leave them too long.

You can pretty much always put a hydro plant into soil, but not vice versa.

I don't like hydro cloners because it's a pain to plant the clones, with root plugs there is a base that will keep the clone upright, with the hydro cloners you get great roots, but there's no support when planting and it can be a bitch keeping them upright. After a few days the roots support them, but planting can still be a pain.



I adopted some yellowing rootbound hydro mothers, repotted them into soil and they bounced back great in a few weeks. So, hydro can be put into soil, these were over a year old when I got them.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 6, 2008)

i was thinking of space issues..and handling issues and of course speed....ive had a few plants starting out that wanted to fall over..this is how i solve that till it has roots to stand under itself...the little neoprene circle's that go into cloners..i put them at the base of the plant..and that stand em right up..then take em off after they have some feet under em..and some silica in them


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 6, 2008)

That should work... Another thing I didn't particularly like about the hydro cloners is there is a lot of crap to disinfect, all the neoprene plugs, and the plastic bin has a lot of hard to get to places, a good spraydown with 99% alcohol and HO does the job, but the neoprene plugs wear out from the cleaner, and they cost as much as root plugs... So I figured screw it, and just go with the plugs.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, 500 posts already...


----------



## dodey420 (Dec 6, 2008)

i was reading your thread i also use the spagnum peat moss from lowes with perlite.. although this time around i added bonemeal,bloodmeal,high phos bat guano,rock phosphate, kelp meal and dolomite lime.. first time doing this love the results leaves got bigger than my hand with this mix.. i also have been growing for a while 4 years with many crops.. u ever use a similar mix??

current grow is ppp and papaya only under 3000W 29 plants...


----------



## dodey420 (Dec 6, 2008)

by the way i was in the same boat as you i moved couldnt grow for almost a year... started from seed again ( what a bitch) and took clones took me a while but finally up and running...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, sucks starting from seed, I'd have pulled down a harvest by now if I started from clone 

I have used the bone, blood, etc, but it was my first grow outdoors. I used them because I didn't have any money really, and wanted the best results. So I dug out a bed and tilled in all the guano and bone/blood meal... I also used wood ash, gravel, sand, and some potting soil and peat moss.


I don't see any reason to add the bone/blood/guano to my current mix because I use high grade fertillizer. I do however use the lime in order to get the proper soil pH range.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 6, 2008)

just thought i would throw it in that i finally got that light timer today and it was a simple five bucks


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 6, 2008)

Well everything is coming along, lots of work, but I'm almost there... 

Here's some updated pics, lots of planting has been going on... Lots of dirt under the nails, toes too...


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Dec 6, 2008)

looking large and in charge. keep up the green work.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 7, 2008)

Yep almost there, the last tray of clones should be ready in a few days, then it's on


----------



## max420thc (Dec 7, 2008)

looking good brother...


----------



## Earl (Dec 7, 2008)

Didja get a discount on those orange buckets ?
.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 7, 2008)

Not really a huge discount, they were, and are still on sale at Home Depot. 2.50 a piece.


----------



## dodey420 (Dec 7, 2008)

looks like you veg under hps.. i do aswel always have i actually like it better than mh..


----------



## Earl (Dec 8, 2008)

That is a hell of a good deal on the buckets.
.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 8, 2008)

Super Skunk 3 days in clone,,,Hope they make it!!!!!!!They had just shown sex and i snapped the top off so i started cutting


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 8, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> First of all, no worries about your electric bill, that's hardly any power being used...
> 
> The Metal Halide should be used for veg, over the mother plants, and some fluorescents for clones.
> 
> ...


I'm attempting to do the proper research, hence my being in this forum .

As far as the kind of light you use for flowering I know that you would use a HPS for flowering and a MH for vegetative. The problem I've run into is I have a 1,000w MH which isn't the right spectrum for flowering, but it is big enough for the space I need to light and a 600w HPS which is the right light, but not enough. 

Would it be worth the money to ditch the 1,000w MH and get a 600w HPS so I would have 2 600w lights? And don't you think it would be a little overkill having a 1,000 MH for a 3' x 3' area?

I actually have a clone dome that I'm going to use with rapid rooters to take from the mother plants. Would the clones be able to go straight from the clone dome to the flowering room after getting their roots?

Thanks a lot, your advice is much appreciated.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 8, 2008)

heres a couple pics of one of your signature seed strains. Mr.Nice G13 HP.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nacho420 said:


> I'm attempting to do the proper research, hence my being in this forum .
> 
> As far as the kind of light you use for flowering I know that you would use a HPS for flowering and a MH for vegetative. The problem I've run into is I have a 1,000w MH which isn't the right spectrum for flowering, but it is big enough for the space I need to light and a 600w HPS which is the right light, but not enough.
> 
> ...


No they will be put in soil and back into veg,to be cloned again.Building my summer grow!!!!!!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

Actually Nacho, if you kept you 1k MH, and used it to veg your plants out a bit before you put them into flower you'll get much bigger yields, plus you'll be able to clone from the lower branches before the transition to flower.

-Another benefit is the perpetual flowering, you will be able to constantly put plants into the bloom room as you harvest them.

-After your first harvest invest in another 600W HPS, the mover you have will be good enough for now, it makes the 1 600W cover the area of 2.

-Must growers that don't have a high output veg light and large veg room wish they had one, me included, I have a 125W ballasted CFL, and some fluorescents... I wish I have a t5 or a MH, then vegging in my flower room wouldn't be an issue, it cuts 2-3 weeks off my next cycle.

I'm happy to help you with any questions you might have, or I can direct you to a good resource.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 9, 2008)

man, i've learned so much from reading this journal...i've grown outside for a few years but my first indoor grow...thanks for taking the time to answer ? with paragraphs not just a couple words...i'm upgrading to a larger room this week and now it'll be even better


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm glad to help people grow better weed...

I was busy as hell today, setting up my permenant veg area, and finishing off the ventillation. Doesn't look like heat is going to be a problem, so I'm going to think about running a co2 generator.

I'll upload pics as soon as I can...

My veg area is on the bottom of a shelving unit I built. It's two shelves, 4 x 8 ft, basically a big ass box I'm gowing in, the top is 4.5 feet up, the bottom shelf is 6 inches off the ground.

I originally built it to conceal the room, having boxes on it, but it works out for the perfect veg area, as I was building it I was thinking it might be suitable, but clearance is only 4 ft, so I'll have to keep my mothers trimmed low.

Everythings coming along great, the clones I planted a few days ago are taking off, I'm guessing 2 weeks until flowering... I still have to fill up some space.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Dec 12, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I'm glad to help people grow better weed...
> 
> I was busy as hell today, setting up my permenant veg area, and finishing off the ventillation. Doesn't look like heat is going to be a problem, so I'm going to think about running a co2 generator.
> 
> ...


 check this bad boy out----------------
*HydroGEN Water Cooled CO2 Generator*





The HydroGEN is the world's first and only water cooled CO2 generator. Water cooling is capable of removing 86% of the heat produced by burning propane and has loads of other options and features not available in any other CO2 generator on the market, including a completely adjustable flame (can produce anywhere between 15 and 45 cubic feet of CO2 per hr), an adjustable water flow valve, no pilot light (flame is activated by water flow), a tipover cut off, an overheat shut down sensor, and the list goes on. The unit can easily be used in a closed-loop system with a small chiller and reservoir, or you can connect directly to your home water supply and drain to storage for reuse in your garden. The unit is compact in size and can be either hung or wall-mounted anywhere in your garden. 
***Coming soon the "MiniGEN" water-cooled CO2 generator, designed for smaller enclosures***


----------



## doogleef (Dec 12, 2008)

That is FN awesome! I want one! What a cool idea.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, if you're having heat problems, it's definately the way to go... I think they're a lot more expensive, and unless you have floor drains you'll have to set up a recirculating resevoir, or a drain to waste somehow... 

"Wanna cool down a generator" is what the designers thought... "Let's add water"

They must be car guys, I'm supprised there isn't a built in pump and radiator.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 12, 2008)

Mr marks my clones are still firm,going on 6 days and no roots visible though.Leaves still look good too.Maybe its this cold spell????????I can still see the hairs on them too.I hope i didnt waste all that time for nothing.The Mother is back in full veg so i can take more if i fucked up!!!!!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Dec 13, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, if you're having heat problems, it's definately the way to go... I think they're a lot more expensive, and unless you have floor drains you'll have to set up a recirculating resevoir, or a drain to waste somehow...
> 
> "Wanna cool down a generator" is what the designers thought... "Let's add water"
> 
> They must be car guys, I'm supprised there isn't a built in pump and radiator.


 The nice thing is brother------They cost less----are built well----put out more co2 than 99.9% other units----can use a small aquarium pump and 7 gallon bucket. Can be run by almost all controllers.--can be run in the flowering room or outside in another room---the best part is they are under 400.00 retail.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 13, 2008)

Not bad... I was figuring they were around 500. Do you have one doc?


-Hydrotech, as long as they still look good, everything is gravy... It usually takes 10 days to root for me.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok so a 7gl bucket, an aquarium pump, and 400, and you can have a nice ass co2 generator. I assume you have to use propane too, does it take a bottle for like a camping stove, or a big tank? You said that it can be used outside the room, does that mean that you can hook tubing to it to channel the co2?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 13, 2008)

Also do you have a link to the actual company, cus the "minigen", would prolly be plenty for my tent.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 13, 2008)

Most generators take a 20 pound tank, like for a propane grill, you can also use the bigger ones that are found in RVs and campers. Also there is most likely a natural gas version, it has different burner tips that allow use of natural gas...

For a tent, I'd recommend a tank system, it's a small enough area, and a generator might be overkill.

Also, generators are designed for greenhouses, and large areas, and aren't supposed to be used indoors.

Another thing- - - if you're using a generator indoors, get a carbon monoxide detector for your living area, you don't want to wake up dead... You'll want to vent the growroom air outside for this reason.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 13, 2008)

question for you sir! so my brothers plants are at like week seven of flowering and we were wondering when to cut off nutes and flush and feew with just regular ph'd water?


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 13, 2008)

Looking good brother looking good are those pics of your veg room or your flower


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 13, 2008)

Brsouthside- it depends on the strain, some indicas are done at 45-50 days, and sativas 70 days.

When they are looking close to finished,(they've plumped up, and there isn't much new pistol growth) start the flushing process. It isn't as important with organics, or if your feeding is light... But it will give it a better cure and less harsh of a burn.

On the other hand, if it was grown ideally, a flush in my personal opinion isn't very necessary. I've had some outstanding weed that was fed up til the day of harvest, it was fed lightly, and was given the perfect conditions, and cured well. You'd never know it wasn't flushed properly.

That was with the entire Advanced Nutrients 2+ regiment with all of the beneficials, connisseur, all the hornby additives...

---GroDro---
The room pictured is my flowering room, they are just vegging in there for the time being, space is an issue.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 13, 2008)

Things are doing great, I'll upload some pics tomorrow or monday, I think I'm going to be ready to switch to 12/12 by the end of the week... I might wanna veg the youngsters out another week... I need a bigger veg area 

I also need to get that damn 125W daylight CFL bulb...



I got everything for week one and two, havent bought the beastie budz or chaching yet, going to need probably two more liters of tiger bloom.

I bought the 5gal of Big Bloom, hope it's enough, by my calculations, it's enough to make 640 gallons... 

I also got the Open Sesame... Big suprise when I opened it up and it looks almost identical to Advanced Nutrients Bud Blood, which costs a shitload more, but by the doseage is more concentrated... So maybe it isn't that much more.

Shit looks like some kind of crystalized red meth or something... I bet if you had it in a baggie and some cops found it you'd definately be in lock-up while they figured out what the fuck it was and if you were going the use it for drugs, terrorism, who the fuck knows... Keep that shit in a labeled package.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks i appreciate the help+rep


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 13, 2008)

No problem man...


----------



## doogleef (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice new avatar, MHM.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 13, 2008)

yea the avatar kicks ass bro!


----------



## georgelopez (Dec 14, 2008)

I was trying to get 5 p's per 4X8 tray with 2 1,000w hps

I appreciate the help. My friend has the same strain as I do (bubba kush) He told me to do 12 plants per tray and veg for 2 months. I can veg in a seperate room so i will get harvest every 60 days.

He said he can get about 3+ pounds. 

Should I try this??

I was thinking of getting twice the trays i have (4) to ( and putting the same amount of light (8 1,000w hps) with twice the trays.

Would this be stupid??

THANKX!!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank's I like my new avatar too 

- George Lopez -
Getting 5 pounds from two 1000s is possible, but you'd have to have the perfect conditions and a real production strain... I don't think you can do it, I'd shoot for three pounds, but you'll most likely end up with two... Sorry to burst your bubble...

A good estimate is a half gram per watt, so a pound per light is average, getting a gram per watt is really good, and that would put you at 2 pounds 3 ounces per 1000W...

Sure if you can afford eight 1000W lights, go for it, but if you're not extrenely experienced, I'd start with two lights, and hone in on the technique.

But yeah, your buddy gets three pounds from 2 1000Ws, that's about average, don't hope for 5.


----------



## kg2105 (Dec 14, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Thank's I like my new avatar too
> 
> - George Lopez -
> Getting 5 pounds from two 1000s is possible, but you'd have to have the perfect conditions and a real production strain... I don't think you can do it, I'd shoot for three pounds, but you'll most likely end up with two... Sorry to burst your bubble...
> ...


Loving the thread u inspired me to make my first post hah been checking it daily keep up the good work bud.. i have a questino just out of curiosity what would be the perfect conditions to be able to get 5 pounds per 2 lights? temp? co2 ? special nutes?

also if it isn't to much work what nutes do you use when u put your plants into bud ? thanks if u posted about this i couldn't find it in the thread .

thanks


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 14, 2008)

To get five pounds from two 1000W lights, everything must be in perfect order. Everything.

Five pounds is 2240 grams, that's 1.12 grams per watt... That's perfection.

In order to do this, you must know exactly what you're doing and the garden has to be perfect, no stunting or problems.

I'd use the entire Advanced Nutrients 2+ formula, for the best feeding.

I'd also use a serious production strain, big bud, chronic... The like.

Co2 would be a must have at the best temp for it 83-85 degrees.

And I'd definately do hydro, for the slight yield increase.


I'm currently using Advanced Nutrients 2part, with Barricade, Carbo load, big bud, sweet leaf and overdrive, which is an abbreviated list from the 2+ formula.

I'm also using the entire Fox Farm line.

Big Bloom, Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, and the soluables; Open Sesame, Beastie Budz, and ChaChing.

I also use barricade and carboload with the regiment, along with Superthrive.

Barricade is potassium silicate, or silica, there are comparable products from other companies.

Carboload is exactly that, carbs... Which are sugars.


----------



## kg2105 (Dec 14, 2008)

wow thanks for the detailed response + rep if i even have any hah


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 14, 2008)

got pollen. i took part in dirty weed-lovin.  i feel so used *sniff* ... just someone to hold the pollen sacs without so much as a goodnite kiss...


thanks for all your help, now its waitin time!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

No problem man, way to pimp that shit


----------



## hardworker (Dec 15, 2008)

competence proven ! STONER DOWG !!!!!! HOPE HE DOESNT EAT PLANTS ! SUBSCRIBED............


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

She only eats the leaves I give her, she loves harvest time, I give her a fair share of leaves worthy of becoming hash. 


I'm about to go over to a buddies and upload some pics... I'll post back in an hour or two.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

yay! fresh pics from mr.howiemarks. *goes to get personal lubricant*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

that's gross slickwillie, but I hope you got the KY out, cause here's the pics... I'm going to switch to 12/12 within the week so the bloom time is on...

Here's that cabinet, storage thing I built...








Here's my filter sitting amongst the water heater and furnace...








Here's the bloom room...






the rest are linked in the attachments


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

lookin great! you mentioned earlier that you dont have heat issues, looks like you ballasts are in your room. still no heat issues?

also, when pollinated the pistils turn right? how long does it take for them to turn after pollinated? i can use this as a sign i did it right, correct?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

Nope, no heat issues at all, the ballasts hardly create any heat, they're Future-Bright digital ballasts. Actually it's a little cold, it's only 72 degrees near the hoods, 70 near the floor... Humidity is 50% consistant.


-Slickwillie-
They'll wither quicker than expected, in a few weeks the pollinated calyxes will be way more plump than the newer growth, wait until proper harvest time for the seed to mature.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 15, 2008)

lookin sweet bro cant wait to see those full of bud!!!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

Neither can I... It's been a lot of work to get to this point, I believe it was Oct 2nd when the first sprout broke soil, so a month and a half later I'm ready for bloom with a little more than fifty plants, clones from a group of seed mothers.


-Out of them all, the 9Mile seems to be the fastest growing, and strongest of them all.

The Super Skunk is the fastest to root, taking 8-9 days, while the Silver Mangoes have been kinda slow going, rooting and all, but I remember the mango being that way, and stretching like hell in flower, so who knows if the Silver Pearl's characteristics were passed on...

I'll be cutting a shitload of clones tomorrow, and moving all of the mothers out of the bloom room, and into the veg cabinet. Getting ready for the second round, so it can be perpetual. I hope I have enough room to keep 12 mothers and 50 or so youngsters nice and comfortable for two months, well the youngsters only a month and a half... I'll feed them barely anything to keep them small and manageable.

I'll keep up on the progress, it's about to get pretty exciting, blooming is when the magic happens.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Dec 15, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Most generators take a 20 pound tank, like for a propane grill, you can also use the bigger ones that are found in RVs and campers. Also there is most likely a natural gas version, it has different burner tips that allow use of natural gas...
> 
> For a tent, I'd recommend a tank system, it's a small enough area, and a generator might be overkill.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank's Doc, I posted about Carbon Monoxide earlier, i forget if it was in your thread or here, good information. 

-Definately a good idea to shell out a few bucks if you're running a generator in your grow room.

-Also if you're running a generator, vent the growroom air outside, not into the rest of your house, dangerous levels of CO could result.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Dec 15, 2008)

Trying to keep our fellow growers informed and safe. Happy Holidays to you brother. Please look after my threads while I'm gone, be back in a couple of weeks. Take care.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

Sure thing man, have fun on vacation.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the generator. Part of why I was thinking about it, was kinda for an investment in my future. Something I will be able to use for years to come in a more permanent situations. It would be being used in an empty basement, do you think that would still be a problem?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 16, 2008)

No... Generators are not a problem to use at all.

Actually in the long run they cost less to operate than a tank system, especially if you are running the natural gas, or have propane in your house and run it from the home gas.

Problem is, majority of affordable newer homes, especially those built in the late 70s through the 80s and into the 90s were run on electric and don't have gas run to them. Because of the 80s gas crisis. Most new homes are also run on electricity due to the recent price of gas, and electric being more affordable.


Then main difference between a tank system and generator is with a generator their is heat, fire, and combusted carbon, all dangerous... However a tank system does have a very slight chance of the tank exploding, very slight... 

As long as you're venting the growroom adequately to the exterior of the living space, have a CO detector, and make sure there isn't anything flammable around the generator, it's safe enough.

Also while we're talking about safety, glass lenses and air cooled hoods are also a safety issue... Heat and the possibility of a bulb exploding are the issues.


Personally, in 7 years of using HID bulbs, I've never had a bulb explode, I've always used lenses and hoods.

I'm talking about the cheapo Batwing, or the Rice patty hat, anything that leaves the bulb fully exposed.

If water hits the bulb while it's burning, or while it's still hot it will explode.

Also, it;s recommended not to touch the bulb during installation, use a paper towel to screw it in. On the other hand, I have super caloused fingers, and don't bother with the paper towel, I touch the bulb, after like 3 years I haven't noticed a single problem... But I still suggest using a glove or paper towel, I don't know how clean your hands are, maybe you think you can rub your greasy dorito cheese covered fingers all over your bulb... Don't.

I'm a pretty clean person, maybe a bit OCD, well definately a bit OCD, I thought it was called perfectionist until there was a cure for everything invented.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 16, 2008)

LMFAO @ greasy dorito covered fingers...

sadly people need to know these things, i had a buddy with a cooled hood and the glass was so damn dirty it was practically translucent.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 16, 2008)

The best solution for cleaning glass is water and a couple drops of dish soap.

If you've been spraying neem oil, you need something that will break down the oil.

Just Bounty paper towels and a little soapy water, wet the towel and scub everything down... Then wipe it dry with a second paper towel.

Don't use too much soap... Like three drops per gallon.


Windex leaves a film on glass, it's supposed to keep dust from sticking to it, but it's a residue that you can see a week after you've cleaned using windex.

I was a window cleaner for a few years, the professionals you see hanging of scaffolding cleaning high rise buildings use soap and water, and a squeege. Just mop the soapy water on, and scrape it off with a squeege.

Plus I clean shit for a living, literally.


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 16, 2008)

So lets see...
You have been a window cleaner, dry waller, marijuana expert, and now a teacher.

Sounds like a jack of all trades, lol


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 16, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Plus I clean shit for a living, literally.


WOW! a turd polisher...mama must be proud!

jk...respectkiss-ass


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 16, 2008)

wow u are a jack of all trades aren't you


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, I suppose so...

I thought it was just being called a man 

No, my father, and his father and so on have always been craftsmen, it's a family thing sorta.

Except for in my family men die young, my father was the oldest of my bloodline at 52 years old, his father (my grandpa) lived to 37, my great grandfather live to 45... Gotta pass along the traits of a hardworking individual, cause daddy won't be around to help forever.


-I always wanted to be an architect, studied through high school, and got accepted into the most prestigious architecture school in the country like 6 years running... Went there a few years talked with a bunch of people in the field and realized that wasn't what I wanted to do, I wanted to be in the construction aspect as well as the design... And every architect I talked with said they work for a massive firm, have zero input on the design, and sit behind a computer all day, and their family life sucks because they have to work lots of overtime to meet deadlines... Fuck that.


I found that there are still places near me where I can go and build my house without all the government involvement, no building codes, basically no laws. It's witin an hour from the city, so as soon as I have enough money, that's my plan.

I have the knowledge to build a house from the ground up, and plan to do so, the pioneers of this country built structures that are still standing today, while most modern homes won't stand 50 years...

I'm building with solid timber and stone, like the pioneers did.

And yes, I guess you could say I'm a handyman, maintence worker, a custodian, a janitor (if you wanna be a dick about it) 

I got this job for the health benefits package, excellent benefits working for the county. To get my teeth taken care of, and get my check ups... All that is done, got my wisdom teeth pulled, fillings put in, so I'm looking for employment, I might go back to my old job, a bicycle technician... It's a fun job.

-Wanna hear more of my life story 

Sorry, I'm fucking bored.

----The plant's a shooting off like crazy, I'll be switching the lights over in a few days...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 16, 2008)

im with ya on the building your own shit in unincorperated areas(what your talking about right?), and the jack of all thing. i do everything but electric in a house(me and sparky dont get along!).


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, I don't fuck with service entrances, or the panel, but I can run electricity as long as it's not hooked up... I'm afraid of the service entrance, that's how you can die.

Also, I don't know much about HVAC, I can do the ductwork, but the actual AC condensors and furnace installation I've never done, so I don't know. I have a buddy who does HVAC for a living, he tells me it's not that hard, so I guess I could easily figure it out.

I learned how to do electric from my buddy who's a master electrician, I'll call him to hook up the panel, or do service entries.

But yeah, I'm moving to the country, cutting my own timberframes, quarrieing my on stone, and building a house off the land, except windows and doors... And some insullation materials... Timberframe design.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 17, 2008)

quarrying your own stone!?! you just earned official bad motherfucker status in my book! you were already close but that sews it up. yeah, i left out hvac, i dont really know about that either. but when i build i want either geotherman heat or one of those funaces you can burn ANYTHING in. im gettin scared these days, we rely too heavily on things pumped through pipes and power lines, truly fragile delivery systems if you really look at them. the outages on the east coast are prime example.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 17, 2008)

Basically my design will run on geothermal heat, the main living area will essentially be a basement, stone foundation 24 inch thickness, submerged 8 feet underground.

On to of the foundation wall will sit the timberframe roof, with a ceiling clearence on the back of 10 feet, the front 15 feet. Simple lean-to roof from timbers.

I'll drill for a well, and electric is at the street...

There is tons of stone along blast sections of the highway, and in creekbeds, that's where the stone will come from, and the property that I'm hopefully going to find will have some nice mature trees, I'm going to scout out some property with some nice hardwoods... There's a lot of ash, oak, and walnut around here. Hopefully I can find some propert with some mature black walnuts, then I could sell some of them, they go for a shitload of money...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 17, 2008)

Of course I'll replant the logged areas with new oak, or walnut trees...


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 17, 2008)

Very sweet mr.howard! Thats exactly how I would like to live. I grew up out in the woods, in a home that my father had built. I loved living out there. So much more peacful, and free. I like the design ideas you've shared. Sounds cool.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 17, 2008)

yea bro sounds sweet as hell, i grew up on a ranch workin cattle and doing the whole cowboy way of life so i know what oyu mean much more peaceful and calm out in mother nature!


----------



## heftamga (Dec 17, 2008)

*a very nice journal* *+rep *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks man 

Tonight I'm going to get the bubble buckets up and running, I have @lenty of clones that are rooted... 

I think I'm only going to give them a couple days of veg before I put them into flower...

Reason being, the clones I planted 3 weeks ago are monsters, and the ones that went in a week or so ago are growing pretty fast, plus I'm getting really ansy.

A lot of work has gone into this grow so far, and a decent amount of cash. It's about time for it to start paying off.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

its about to get exciting!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, finally, in two weeks they'll be pics of buds forming


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

the perpetual-ness of my perpetual grow is just now starting to run smoothly, im really happy about how things are going. im about to put 2 incredibly bushy chicas into flower, got one almost halfway done, and 2 currently healthy clones rooting. things are rolling aver my way too!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, I guess my grow is perpetual, seeing as I'm taking clones for the next round...

I figure all perpetual really means is having a veg room, and keeping mothers.

I don't start stuff flowering at different times, all at once, I don't want to have to mix up different feeding regiments for plants at different stages. I think harvesting every 50 days is perpetual enough, every 2 weeks is just waaaay to much hassle...


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 18, 2008)

yea every fifty days seems best cause it seems you would have enough for smokin till the nexst round was done n repeat n stay stoned sounds good to me!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

mine is every five weeks now, and i think it will work perfect for my needs. i only keep 5 ladies, no more. so i harvest 2, then one, then 2...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

*Well, here's a bit more than 5 ladies to look at...*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

showoff...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

Awww, my bad, actually it's a real update, I just planted more clones, I have 2 full lights of Super skunk, and two lights of blueberry, and two lights of 9mile... so I'm ready to bloom, pretty much.

I also have those bubble buckets going... they're on the left of the first two pics.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

its cool, makes me miss my big rig, gotta be careful these days. my five get me by and thats better than nothing. how you likin those bubblers so far? ive been considering trying one myself.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, the first 6 hours are great 

They haven't fallen over... 

No, I just started them up before dinner.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

do you have any clones same age/strain in both soil and dwc? for a side by side?


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Dec 18, 2008)

God damn bro, I'm envious!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep, side by side soil vs hydro, and foxfarm vs advanced... 

Sorry about what just happened in your thread smokedatku$h, you can make a new one...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

are you using both nutes in both systems for the uber-test? if i was only kinda interested before, im sold now.

hey, smokedakush. what hapened, some A-hole get your thread closed?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

Nope, this guy Genfranco, came in spouting out bullshit, and saying I was wrong... Apparently it's happened before from him... So it turned into a stupid back and forth of me trying to open his eyes and him telling me I'm stupid... Oh well, some will never learn. I totally owned him in the nicest way I could, I consistantly offered advice on how he could increase his yield... A long story short, he was recommending Miracle Grow, and Miracle Grow soil, he's on his first indoor grow w/ one 400W and a few CFLs, his buds are as big as a bic lighter, and he thinks he knows everything, but his facts are all mixed up...


Just another reason you have to be careful about getting advice from people, some things that they will tell you might not be the best solution. That's why you have to rely on your own judgement, and choose what's right and what's wrong... And test different methods. 

I am fortunate enough to have enough space to try new things and tweak existing methods, I always have been, and always will do so. 

I was taught from a young age, anything anyone can do, you can do better... You just have to learn how it's done... Also "if you want the job done right... Do it yourself"

I'm satisfied with my current yields and flavor, but I know there are probably better ways of doing what I do, the biggest of which is an upgrade to 1000W lights. I really, really, want to start using thousands.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, and yeah, I'm testing both...

I have a few bubble buckets, I'll give 3 fox farm, the other 3 advanced...

And my soil is the same, majority fox farm, and some w/ advanced...

So I'll have a comparison of Fox Farm vs Advanced in soil and hydro, and the basic soil vs hydro...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 19, 2008)

some people get way too excited here. arent we soposed to be potheads? yeah, in all my advise-giving and whatnot i always add an "IMO" or "thats just how i do it" as an asshole deflector. one also needs to realize that if this is your first grow, maybe one should take more advise than give.

did you see that shortlived thread "dont harvest a pound every three weeks?" some tool on a tirade about how anyone who wants to grow that much herb is an evil drug-dealer who doesnt contribute to society at all. he had no valid points yet called for "the deep thinkers of RIU" and when he got no support for his beliefs he decided that there weren any "deep thinkers". the fucking asshole stalked me to my journal and tried talking shit there. he got neg repped to kingdom come by those who read my journal!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

Yup, it's the internet, you'll have that... Stupid trolls.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 19, 2008)

hey, question for ya...if u waited about a week b4 harvest and hit them with some gro nutes and switched to 24 light for 3 days or so...and then went back to 12/12 and flowered for say...2 wks...would the switch make them gro about an 1/8 in and stretch the buds then when u re-flower form new stuff inbetween the old ones...seems to me tho this idea may need tweeking, u would get a gr8 2 way high kinda psycadelic i think...ripe glands and "green" glands....u also increase your yeild to a degree.........


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

Nope, won't work, they'll most likely hermie, that's Soma's breeding method...

If it did work, the majority of the bud will have converted its THC into CBN.

Keep thinking outta the box.


You can however cut off all of the colas, and leave some of the smaller buds, re-veg them and bloom a plant twice, but it takes almost a month to re-veg.

It's called a double harvest, I tried it once, it was a waste of time.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks man!...i'm new to the indoor but have had some incredible grows outdoors....so now im in my first gro and now that have all the bugs in my room worked out i can enjoy my gro and think...in my od gros we take and bury the low branches after scraping them and root gel and let them root at the point buried this seems to not only grow a "new" plant but also give extra to the origonal plant since they are still connected...can this b applied for the indoor gro? in a way you r cloning it but never actually remove it from the plant....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, I guess you could do that... But with indoors there's not much time.

The biggest differance from indoors to out is speed... The buds form and are finished waaaay faster than with outdoors... Plus there aren't any variables like clouds and rain.

Yields aren't nearly as large due to the fact you're replicating the sun, not growing under it.


I think the best possible way to grow would have to be a greenhouse... Somewhere in the south.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 19, 2008)

i just cut off the top colas, lowered my lights, and grew the lower buds for an extra 10 days. i was kinda pleased with the results.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 19, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, I guess you could do that... But with indoors there's not much time.
> 
> The biggest differance from indoors to out is speed... The buds form and are finished waaaay faster than with outdoors... Plus there aren't any variables like clouds and rain.
> 
> ...


i gotchya....yeah u cant grow 10ft tall trees in the average gro room....lol...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Nope, won't work, they'll most likely hermie, that's Soma's breeding method...
> 
> If it did work, the majority of the bud will have converted its THC into CBN.
> 
> ...


*I agree MHM, if get to fucking with the lights during flower they will hermie on you in a heartbeat. *


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2008)

Have you heard of any problems with hermies on a double harvest. I was thinking about growing some mothers, and flowering them after I take clones. Then trimming them back afterharvest,and giveing them another 2 month veg in a scrog then reflower them after I take more clones.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

It _can_ be done... But in the time you spent re-vegging, you could have a 3 ft tall healthy new plant from clone...

I wouldn't suggest trying it, I did it just fucking around once, wasn't worth it.


It goes like this...

After you put them back on 24 hours of light after cutting off the majority of buds, the buds wither and single blade leaves emerge from the top of the bud... It takes a while before they regroup and make healthy growth, a lot of training and trimming...


Trust me, it's not worth the effort, if you want to try it for fun, that's about all you'll get.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 19, 2008)

i know one thing for sure , this is the last time i go with feminized seeds . my BM hermied on me and had to do inventories daily, day 50 of flowering now i think i'm in the clear,lol. . got a few seed pods , not many,orange bud same shit,..... .. you were very right on sensi seeds MHM. even though the germ. rate sucked evry plant was remarkable. anyway wat do you know about the femination of seeds and the problem with it? would you think sensi might have it down on feminized strains without any hermes.?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

Nobody has it down on feminized seeds and hermie rates... The thing it, there is no male genes passed down, because there's no male, the stressed plant creates pollen that carries the hermie trait, think hermie pollen... It's about a 50/50 shot the hermie trait gets passed along.

If there is any stress in that plants life, it may herm...

On the other hand, responsible breeders should choose their hermie donors upon their resistance to herm, meaning, it should be hard as hell to get it to herm, like torturous...

Then the likelyhood of the fem offspring to herm is a little bit less than that of a random herm plant.

My personal fem cross came from a light leak, and a few male banannas at the endo of flowering... In a room where the plants were at different stages of flowering...

Hopefully I'll end up with no herms, but it'll be a pain in the ass paying attention, for this reason, I'm not flowering very many of the Silver Mango (my fem cross)


----------



## raiderman (Dec 19, 2008)

the reason i say such is i heard that the chemical that supposed to convert all the seeds to feminized ,some times doesnt completely change them causing a percentage of the male seeds to herme instead of turning them fem.. i have never had a herme ever till i used fem. seeds. maybe in the las days see a few flowers but nuthin to worry about. anyway , good luk on that mango. let me know how good the mango is and wat kind of yield ,,, the Mr. nice G13 HP is a amazing plant. the biggest yielder so far and the most low key odor., had a couple small lower, dense buds fini. and dried it in 3 days , and much more potent than the orange bud,,sensi seeds are the best.., Thanx. MHM.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah the hash plant I grew wasn't smelly at all, that is, until you broke off some of the trichs and smelled the oil... Whewwwooooeeee like gasoline or turpentine...

The G strains I've grown are some of the densest strains I know of, aside of Hash Plant, I can only imagine how much a 1 gram looking bud weighs... Probably 3...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

I just wanted to go off topic for a sec on how much I hate the new papers they are using for Camel Lights... They fucking go out everytime I type a post... Stupid fire proof bullshit... 

I've dropped countless cigs on myself asleep, on the floor, on top of my blankets... Etc. This is before the fire proof bullshit, so, what the fuck, they weren't dangerous before.

I used to burn the shit outta between my index and middle finger, that would be a reminder that it's not nap time, now I just wake up with a half burnt cig in my hand.


----------



## bryant228 (Dec 19, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I just wanted to go off topic for a sec on how much I hate the new papers they are using for Camel Lights... They fucking go out everytime I type a post... Stupid fire proof bullshit...
> 
> I've dropped countless cigs on myself asleep, on the floor, on top of my blankets... Etc. This is before the fire proof bullshit, so, what the fuck, they weren't dangerous before.
> 
> I used to burn the shit outta between my index and middle finger, that would be a reminder that it's not nap time, now I just wake up with a half burnt cig in my hand.


I thought I was the only one that hated them. I mean, can you really make a cig fireproof? It really doesn't make sence. But, with all the forest fires out in CA, I guess I can see why they would want to try and do something about. If everyone wouldn't be dicks and throw their cigs out the window, we'd be fine.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 19, 2008)

Wanted to hit this...!

Got alot of reading to do before i start asking the stupid 
questions... Hehehehehe!!!

Db.~tlb!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

It's all good man... If you click on the albums link in my sig, you can just look at all the pics... The newest are first, so the last page is the seedling and empty basement...

No need to read all the shit eh? Just look at the picture progress...


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Dec 19, 2008)

Everything looks great and tasty. The room looks really good...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks bro 

It's looking like I'll be ready to switch the lights to 12/12 on Monday, I just have to cut a few trays of clones, and move the mothers to their new homes...

Btw, sale on 32 gallon trashcans... 5 bucks at walmart...

Another thing I should mention, buying cheap plastics for resevoirs isn't that good of an idea, but I do it.

Main reason, plastic isn't as solid as most think, it's actually like a sponge. The ceap plastic has pores in it that can absorb the water/nutrient mix. What happens is the shit stays in the plastic, and grows mold, algae, whatever...

Rubbermaid BRUTE trashcans are the only ones that don't absorb anything, but they are really expensive.


To get around this problem, I give my trashcan resevoirs a spritz of H2O2 once a week, and disinfect with 97% rubbing alcohol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 20, 2008)

I never thought of that before. Regular plastic trashcans are probably made from PET, the same stuff as pop bottles. If you go for food-industry grade plastic made from Polypropylene, I bet you won't have this problem. Of course, you'll pay dearly for that stuff. But it would be cool to have a nalgene setup!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 20, 2008)

No it's cheaper than pop bottle plastic, it's industrial plastic... I'm not sure of the name.

And the brute cans aren't made of polypropelene, it some other type of plastic...

I guess I could research it more, but I know that commercial facilities are only allowed to use Brute cans in their food areas. And hospitals are only allowed to use brute cans... Next time you're outside walmart or somewhere like that, look at the trashcans, guarenteed their brute.


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 20, 2008)

This tread is the shit
Keep it up MrHowardMarks, you're badass...


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 20, 2008)

I've got a question...

This is the first time I'm taking clones and I was wondering how large the root system will get one month after taking the cuttings. I am starting the clones in rapid rooters until they get their root system and then moving them into 5" net pots in an ebb and flow system under a 400w MH. I'm thinking the roots will grow out of that 5" area way before it's time to move them into the flowering room (and into 2 gallon pots), in which case their growth would be stunted from not having the space. Would that 5" net pot hold the roots for that long or do I need to find another way to give them more space?

Thanks


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 20, 2008)

Instead of using net pots use a solid walled container, and the roots won't grow through... Like the square ones made for hydro tables, I think they're 6" square... Holes on the corners and bottom. Then you can transplant then into larger containers... 

But yeah, the roots will bust out of a net pot in about 2 weeks... I didn't think net pots were for ebb flow, but I've never grown ebb flow, just drip and now bubble buckets.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 20, 2008)

Back to the topic... 

I checked on the roots for the bubble buckets, and they are loving it, they're already to the edge of the net... 

The water level comes up to an inch from the bottom of the net pot, which is filled with hydroton expanded clay.

I've made bubble systems before, but I made them ghetto style out of rubbermaid bins, and regular pots with extra holes... And only one at a time. But on them I also had a drip feeding setup on them...

I basically had a single site drip table, with an airstone in the resevoir. 

The bubble bucket just deletes the drip...

_
I'm giving my last feeding of veg tomorrow, then a quick flush after that... Then the bloom._

*That means light switch happens on Christmas*

I was thinking monday earlier, but when I looked at them today, there are still a few of the clones I planted on thursday that haven't started the growth spurt... I'll give them a few more days to grow.


----------



## hardworker (Dec 21, 2008)

MRHOWARDMARKS......... what is mr. nice all about ? ive been reading up on it .


----------



## hardworker (Dec 21, 2008)

oh and i have some pics to better explain the buckets


----------



## hardworker (Dec 21, 2008)

in only one week of putting these clones in the table, the roots have already popped out of the bottom of the bucket. here are some more pics of my areo table that requires net buckets.........


----------



## Mr Minger (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:-
_"MRHOWARDMARKS......... what is mr. nice all about ? ive been reading up on it ."_

Not the same bloke as far as I can work out... Great journal though!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 21, 2008)

Not sure what the question is on the tables but they look like they're doing well...

Those are the square pots I was talking about Nacho420, They won't have roots busting out the sides, only the bottom, and only a little bit...

Mr. Nice is the biography of Howard Marks, Mr. Nice was Howard's alias as one of the biggest marijuana smugglers and distrubutor the world has known... That's what it's about. He served time for his crimes, so he can tell all the details, no double jeopardy.


----------



## hardworker (Dec 21, 2008)

i was browsing and found seeds called mr nice ! it said it was named after howard marks, just curious if you have ever grown any of these. just thinking that because of your screen name  soory but my pics didnt load the last time so here are the pics of my areo table.


----------



## hardworker (Dec 21, 2008)

and no question on the tables, just figured they could be used in reference on explaining the difference in the pots and the usage of them, so nacho420 can see the usage of each pot and the difference in the types of tables.


----------



## hardworker (Dec 21, 2008)

ok i have a question.... after further inspection of my plants on the aero tablei just noticed that the lower limbs fo the fans have split in the center. not all the way to the stalk but close, i would say and inch from the fran to and inch from the stalk. .. what could this be and should i be worried ?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, Mr Nice G13 is a strain, really dense and fairly easy to grow... Decent production.


About the spliting branches; are you using silica? Or potassium silicate?

It creates stronger cell walls, better structure and is a nutrient catalyst. It will definately make the branches much stronger...

Barricade is Advanced Nutrients version, but there are others from other companies.

Be aware silicate is like pH up, so you'll have to compensate with pH down. It raises my pH to over 8... With the proper dose.

But no worries, they will still get what they need... You could just lop them off, and promotw more growth to the top of the plant... Your choice.

If they're about to break off entirely, I'd remove them.


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 21, 2008)

Gotcha, that makes a lot more sense. And then when it's time to move the clones to the 2 gallon buckets and into flowering I would just take the whole plant out and put it in the bigger container.

Thanks


----------



## sootron (Dec 21, 2008)

damn, I fell alseep at 49 pages lol
great thread, great grow, I will continue reading thanks!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 21, 2008)

Sometimes you just need to take a hash nap 






Nacho420 said:


> Gotcha, that makes a lot more sense. And then when it's time to move the clones to the 2 gallon buckets and into flowering I would just take the whole plant out and put it in the bigger container.
> 
> Thanks



Bingo... No problem, thank hardworker for the pics.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 21, 2008)

Man, that was just some proof of all the readers I have on this thread that are quite silent...  I'm blushing...


No, really... Thanks for jumping in when needed, and post any questions you might have, about my garden or yours... I'm happy to share.

I'll remind everyone, there are many ways of growing, this is how I do it, and it works for me... I have a small garden, compared to most I've seen, I'd rather have 6 1000Wers, but this is what I've got, and I make do with what I have... Money's tight. I've been saving receipts, for buisness purposes. Expenses, equipment, nutrients, materials, It's all accounted for, and at the end of the journal, it will all be covered. Every chain, S hook, extension cord, surge protector, bucket, hood, ballast, bulb, seeds, soil, nutrient, mylar, scissors, root plug, clone dome, etc etc etc...

I hope to prove it's a decent buisness plan, because legalization isn't far away, well, not too, too far away, and the possibility of submitting a documentation of seed to harvest with money invested might gain interest  At least it'll prove competence! 


I don't quote anyone really, and won't "reffer" you to any links, sorry, you're a big boy/girl, and google is right here.http://www.google.com 

That's for the interest, I hope for a heaping harvest in two months... Enjoy.


----------



## hardworker (Dec 21, 2008)

ok cool, yes im on the AN. and like you said money is a little tight. so ive been leaving some of the extras out of my scedule . i was thinking maybe it was from over growth or just growing a little to fast, but your right.... i just started flowering so since they are on the bottom it doesnt matter...... so i lopped em.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 22, 2008)

Good idea.


Well, I gave the ladies their last drink of veg this morning, they were pretty thirsty. The clones I planted a few days ago are rapidly growing in their new home, and I'm definately flipping the switch on christmas.

I've been trimming off lower growth, promoting healthy growth to the top.



If you've grown from clone, you'll notice there's a cluster of branches where the top of the clone was, when new growth begins from clone, it's slow at first, and branches for tight, I always trim them off as soon as possible, when the top is shooting out healthier fans...

I have some monsters that were from the first batch of clones, they're probably a month old and at least 3 feet tall... Gonna take two lights for 8 of them... I suppose.

I haven't really decided if I'm going to keep them or not, they're mostly 9Mile, which is a super fast grower, from what I've seen so far, I do believe it's a hybrid, because the growth isn't completely sativa, but the leaves show a definate sativa dominance...

Keep tuned in, in a week there should be some pistols to look at.


----------



## sootron (Dec 22, 2008)

can you explain what you trim off on the clone for better growth?

It looks like things will get very interesting pretty soon..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 22, 2008)

sootron said:


> can you explain what you trim off on the clone for better growth?
> 
> It looks like things will get very interesting pretty soon..


mind if i take a crack at this one MHM?

it depends on the size and shape you want to grow. a good rule IMO is to remove any new growth that will end up being well shaded near the bottom of the plant. removing the new growth down low will promote growth up top where you will get the most from you light. i also pluck any new flower growth about 2 wks into flowering in these lower areas.

i hope i got this right MHM. sootron, best of luck.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 23, 2008)

if i could do this and legalization move in , that would be the American Dream,lol..Though i'm working on making it the American Dream now,lol.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 23, 2008)

sootron said:


> can you explain what you trim off on the clone for better growth?
> 
> It looks like things will get very interesting pretty soon..


.... jump in here. I am sure MHM has intentions on showing how he super crops. You can view some pictures that are a preview of the coming attraction right now by visiting the DirtBag's Journal.https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/143031-pornfolio.html Just don't start the chair. lol VV


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, that's a good explaination... The bottom of the plant from clone will have a cluster of branches at the bottom, I trim all of them off... Before they become branches...

My lights are off right now, but I'll load up pics later of what I'm up to in the week before bloom.

_Dirtbag's journal is a definate goto... Excellent medicinal garden_




--------------
So, I was doing a little research... Well, reading the ladels... The new bottle of Sweet Leaf from AN has a lot more detail on the ingredients.

I knew it was mainly a molasses mixture, but there were other things that I didn't know about. There is grape and apple juice... Dirtbag uses applejuice... Makes sense... There is also sandlewood extract. A perfume??? I guess so...

That brought me to looking at the Connisseur bottle, and sure enough there was ethyl alcohol extracts... THAT's why it smells like cologne, because there's cologne in it.

Pretty fucking wierd huh?

I think I'm going to try out a mixture with some of the essential oils in it to see if there really is a difference, and needless to say, I'm going to be adding the apple and grape juice in the mix along with the sandlewood oil...

*I'll upload some pics later on of what happens before the light switch as far as supercropping, and trimming/stalking for yield...*

I have some other things to do, but I'll get on top of it asap... If I don't get to it tonight, I'll make it a christmas post... The lights are flipping soon!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh... And nice S13 sootron... Is that drift prep? SR20?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

careful....Advanced will put a hit out on you if you figure out the secret sauce!


you can come hide at my place if you bring the recipie!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

I doubt it, they tell you the percentages right on the bottle... Pretty easy to replicate if you ask me...

A gallon of sweet leaf is 100 bucks... I figure I could make at least 10 gallons for that price... And that would dilute into... (Lots of math) ... 320ish gallons...

Looks like I'm going to make a copy, I already have the real shit to compare my replica to... It's on.

I'll get something really close.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

you can still share the secret sauce right? ill tell you where Jimmy Hoffa's buried.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Once I figure out a good recipe I'll let everyone know.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

dont worry us RIUers will protect you from the hit squad!


----------



## manofmando (Dec 23, 2008)

MHM, what do you feel about growing in 2-liter soda bottles? They have depth and you can stacking them side by side to get more under your light.
Your and everyone elses advice is always appreciated.
Happy Holidays, I know I'm having some great ones with my first batch.


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 23, 2008)

I got my new hydroponics system at a garage sale and it came with 3 huge containers of florabloom, floramicro, and floragro and a small container of Sweet. My previous, and first, grow I used Rockwool Formula One (A and B) along with GreenFuse Root, growth, and bloom stimulaters. I was just wondering if there are any nutrients I should use along side the flora serious and how much to use of them during the different stages.

I have a 18 pot ebb and grow system for flowering and was planing on doing one harvest a month but I was just realized I only have one 55 gallon res for all the pots so I can't give time specific nutrients based on how far they are into flowering. Would it be better to do only one harvest every 2 months and have a specific nutrient solution or would it be OK for the different size plants to share the 55 gallon res?

I just put my 17 seeds into the starter tray after germinating them, half in rapid rooters and half in rockwool to see which starts them faster. Keeping my fingers crossed 

Thanks again


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL @ someone selling thier hydro setup in thier garage sale LMFAO


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, it was a crazy garage sale for sure, but all the stuff was legit. The guy was growing tomatoes, at least right before I bought it but who knows what was in there a couple of grows back...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Make sure to clean and disinfect the equipment... and I'd look at buying some of the soluables, Foxfarm's soluables, or Advanced, Humbolt make some, basically all the same, boosters for the flowering stage... like Beastie Budz, Big Bud, Overdrive chaching...

I definately recommend growing in a bigger container than a two-liter bottle, you could pull it off in a hydro setup, but that's not enough rooting room in my opinion, to have a decent harvest...


stay tuned for those pictures...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

So... I got a Bluelab Truncheon TDS EC meter today... freaking sweet...

I was all baked and took some pics of the led display under water, pretty trippy, enjoy.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, those bigass bushes aren't bushy no more, here's some fine examples of stalking... I only leave the last three nodes on the end...
*Before*













*After*







*I know this seems fucking ridiculous, but trust me, wait a week... and they'll need some more trimming...*


Here's a decent shot of the canopy left behind after the underbrush massacre...






and the top of a blueberry.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Some random room shots




















One of the SilverMango mothers... bushy bushy girl









the veg cabinet...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

That's all for now...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

great update! tell me, when i cut off my underbrush i just take the new growth and try to leave the fan leaves if i can. should i be taking these off?


----------



## MOONSTAR8595 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice pics. Coming along quite nicely


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 23, 2008)

What exactly does a Bluelab Truncheon TDS EC meter do?


----------



## sootron (Dec 23, 2008)

wow, thanks for the pictures and explanations people 
that'll definitely help for my next grow ..hopefully coming soon.
I guess you do this gradually to not stress the plant and use the cut off branches as clones? I still have a long way of learning heh

Yup, it was a track prepared s13. I took it to roadrace events and drift events, just switched up alignments and tires between two events. built motor with a 30r, it was a blast. The car is sold now as I left the states couple months ago, i hope it is still kickin ass on the track! 

one time at a parking lot drift event when I had a supra, I took a bowl hit mid-drift with my friend's help lol, I should've video taped that


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

hitting a bowl while mid-drift... Not that's a lot trickier than waving to the croud 


And yeah I strip the stalks, fans too, to create an even canopy... I topped those plants too... 

You can see how much is gone, but the coverage at the tops will fill in and be an even canopy within a week...

The Bluelab Truncheon is a TDS/EC meter... It measures the TDS (total dissolved solids) and EC (electro conductivity) of the water. Which is basically how much shit is in your water, with organics literally shit... but really it's similar to every other TDS meter on the market. It has a wierd display, it has LEDs in increments of 100, and the lights flash in between two a certain number of times to judge the exact ppm down to one point... If you tested it over and over, but it gets within 25 on the first test, and with the LED display, it's easy as shit to read. Cost 140 bucks.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 24, 2008)

every thing looking real nice..i have a blue lab also...excellent piece of equipment..and has a five year warranty..dependable as a old chevy...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 24, 2008)

That's why I got it, reports say the truncheon is the most durable TDS meter on the market.

Al B. Fuct recommended I get it as my next probe because he likes his so much.

I had a Bluelab Trimeter, but the control unit (box) fell into the resevoir one too many times... And it's expensive to replace.

I still use my Eutech pH pro meter, it's lasted 8 years with only 1 probe replacement.

The eutech ppm meter I had only lasted 2 years.


Also, some topical knowledge... Don't keep you ballasts near the resevoir or where you do you water testing.

Digital ballast's signals interfere with the probe, giving erradic readings... If the readings jump around, and the ballasts are nearby, that's the reason... Might be considered common knowledge, but I figure some of you didn't know it...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 24, 2008)

My room, new page...


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 24, 2008)

$140, is that available at any hydro store? Thats not too bad of a price, would I still need a ph meter if I got that?

So MHM, have you had any experiance with re-vegging? I have been debating on how I was gonna decide on mother plants, and I've been bouncing around a couple Ideas. One thing I read suggested growing the plants out completely so you can see all respects of the growth of the plants, then picking the ones I want, and revegging them. What do you think of this?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 24, 2008)

Actually 140 bucks is the most expensive TDS meter they had... The Hanna combo meter is 80 bucks and it does temp and pH as well.

The Eutech is 80 bucks, and I think the milwaukee is like 60...

You will have to get a seperate pH meter, and sadly to say the Bluelab truncheon pH isn't that great... I'll stand by the eutech on pH, mine's on its eighth year running.

_Always keep your probes clean_ once a week, and I always calibrate once a month, just to make sure everything is in line.

Outta the box the truncheon is precalibrated, and it supposedly never needs recalibration, but I'll check it every now and then to make sure everything is in check.


As far as you question on re-vegging thundercat, I can't recommend flowering a plant and re-vegging it out for a mother. That is way too much stress, and the likelyhood of it coming back isn't that great. On top of that it'll take at least a month to revitalize and be healthy.

The alternative is to take some clones now, and either flower the clones, and save the seed mother (what I'm doing) or flower the mother and keep the clones alive for mothers.

This will definately save you a lot of hassle, and time. 

*Clone the moms...*


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 24, 2008)

Thats what I had been planning on doing. (taking clones, sexing, and flowering them, and saving the female seedmothers) I was just considering differant things I had read. I won't actually be starting for another week or 2. I will prolly try to germinate at newyears like I was talking about in my thread. I have to talk to my landlord, I was gonna have him do some work in my bathroom( its mostly cosmetic) but I'm gonna tell him not to worry about it, we have lived with it for 3 months, we can live with it for another 9. I really want to get my grow going. I still need to get a few things, I used part of my supplies for my weed grow on my mushroom grow, lol. But I suppose the mushrooms will help pay for the weed!! 

Sorry to ramble, you mentioned the hanna combo meter that does ph as well as tds and ec. Is that a decent meter? Let me put it this way. In my last grows, I didn't so much as check my tap water ph, or even think about it. Things went pretty well, but I want them to get way better. So I figured making sure ph, and ppm were good would be wise. I previsouly used very light amounts of nutes, never had burn or serious deficiancies(slight p def, had light purple on some stems). But this time, I want to beef these girls up!!

My tap water ph is high, I'm looking into a distiller, or RO system. I was planning on adding lime to my soil, and silica with my nutes, so I think I am going to be going through a ton of ph down. I figured having a more accurate meter should make this process much simpler.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 24, 2008)

Post #666 

*All heil the dark lord*




The Hanna meter will do what you need it for, it's a hella lot better than no meter.

And what I originally thought when sexing my plants that I would have to flower them to determine sex, but, after I cut the first tray of clones, and they were a month old, the mothers showed sex, so I was able to sex before flowering.

This whole ordeal took a lot longer than expected... Filling a room from a few seeds is a ton of work, and a fairly large investment of time and money.

You can purchase RO water, if you want to, because the cheapest RO I've found was 150, and it's slow, a decent one is 300 bucks... But, if your tap water is alright, under 250 ppm, then I wouldn't worry to much about it. The minerals in tap water are removed by the RO so you'll have to add micro, and some MgCal... If you plan on using RO water...


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 24, 2008)

Didn't have a completed plan yet, lol. Thats why we're talkin MHM. I'll have to get the meter, and I can check my tap water for ppm, let that make the decision. I'm not gonna be filling a room like yours, just a tent but I want to be able to get 3 harvests in 8 months. One of those will be 2 plants I scrog, and will veg longer then the rest. The others will be 10 plant clone harvests which I was going to put into 12/12 once they had roots. I suppose at some point I will take some final clones of the mothers, and flower the mothers. I'll keep the new clones small, and they can move with me.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, 20,000 views... All before flowering begins... 

_Thundercat-_
Sounds like a plan... I'd suggest vegging the clones for a week before putting them into flower, to get past the young retarded growth...


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 24, 2008)

So what would you suggest? One smaller grow of 9 plants every month or a larger grow of 18 plants every 2 months considering both sets of 9 plants (9 taken from the veg stage and 9 nearing harvest) would have to share the same res, and in turn the same nutrients. 

The seedlings are going well, four have sprouted up already and I only just moved them into the plugs (1/2 rockwool, 1/2 rapid rooters) Monday night. I soaked the plugs in 5.5 pH water with 1/4 strength rooting solution and have them on a heat mat and under a couple of growlux bulbs. So far it's looking like the rapid rooters are doing the best with 3 out of the 4 sprouted plants in them.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 24, 2008)

18 plants definately in the way you're describing, haveing 9 and 9 run on the same resevoir won't work, they'll need different feeding regiments...

Plus the shortest flowering cycle is 45 days, not a month, longer sativas take more than 60 days.


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 24, 2008)

Well it would be 2 months in the flowering stage because there would be 2 sets of 9 with one being harvested each month, but yeah, I see what your saying. 

Thanks again


----------



## sootron (Dec 24, 2008)

It seems like tap water is the most convinient way if the measurings worked out alright...at least for small personal grows.
have ever done a test with distilled water?

I can't wait till I see yur babies fire up soon


----------



## sootron (Dec 24, 2008)

oh yeah,
have a nice xmas!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas. 


I think there's something funky about using distilled water... Not too sure, but I think it messes something up, maybe I'm wrong *IDK*

But yeah, tap water is fine, just airate it so all the chlorine evaporates and you're good.

But I'd say RO is more for small personal grows, due to the amount of waste water, and time necessary to create enough clean water...


*the lights are off for 24 hours today*_

The bloom has begun._


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 25, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> The bloom has begun.


That's what I like to hear !!


----------



## bryant228 (Dec 25, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Merry Christmas.
> 
> 
> I think there's something funky about using distilled water... Not too sure, but I think it messes something up, maybe I'm wrong *IDK*
> ...


_

So why do you turn your lights off for 24 hours? Never heard of that before. Grow is looking great. I check your journal every day._


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 25, 2008)

I believe it's an optional technique to jumpstart the plants into the flowering stage. It gives them 24 hours of dark and then starts them into 12 - 12 to have them start on the big buds sooner.... I think


----------



## sootron (Dec 25, 2008)

so i guess ro with neccesary stuff added would be the way for a smaller grow..
could you be specific what ro water is missing and what to do?
sorry if it has been mentioned earlier


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah Nacho, they're ing 24 hours of darkness... Actually 30 hours, because the extra 6 I wanted to cut off are earlier in the day... I was running 18/6...



-RO water doesn't have anything in it other than H2O... No minerals nothing...

Adding micro will get the proper minerals back in the water, and MgCal will add the needed calcium and magnesium.

I'd start the regiment by bumping the RO water up 100 ppm with the micro, then add the proper amounts of all the other ingredients. With advanced it's at a rate of 3 mL per gallon.


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 26, 2008)

MHM, is that a picture from Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas? I have a similar picture on my wall, not the same though.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 26, 2008)

No, it's not from Fear and Loathing, it's a recent drawing by the same artist.

_Frank Steadman_

He has tons of artwork... One of my favorite artists, he was a good friend of Hunter Thompson, did all of his illustrations...

It was either a Steadman pic or the logo for Thompson for Sheriff, the two thumbed fist holding a peyote button. I picked the artwork.


----------



## Short Term Memory Loss (Dec 26, 2008)

hello again, mr howard,
pardon my butting in. i have been lurking and i will start tomorrow re-reading your thread. I obtained a great christmas/birthday gift today in the mail. 

would love your opinion and thoughts on the strains/how hard to grow. to me the most important is keeping the blueberry alive. luv them blueberry's!

well of course
5 fem dutch passion Blueberry seeds
then
5 fem super greenhouse Super Silver Haze
for free i was given
G13 labs
1 fem purple lady
1 fem gigabud
1 fem diesel
5 power skunk

Have a nice end of the year. 

peace,


----------



## HOHO (Dec 26, 2008)

may i ask you how much u average per plant in five gallon buckets as apposed to the three gallon u used to use?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 26, 2008)

The Blueberry and Skunk will be your easiest to grow and highest yield, because they're hard to fuck up.

The Super Silver Haze is sorta tricky. It takes a long time to finish 60+, and has a rather slow growth rate. You don't want to overfeed them, they don't eat much. I had the best results peaking at 1000 ppm, with a once a week flush.

Also, I had trouble cloning the SS haze. It took a lot longer than all the other strains to root, over 2 weeks, and I didn't have nearly a 100% success... Needless to say it's difficult to grow, and it's not a high yielding plant at all...

But.

SS Haze is probably the most unique tasting weed I've ever had, it's absolutely like nothing else in the world. It's like flowers and candy and a nice spring breeze. It doesn't even smell like weed when it's burned, more like an exotic incense... If you've never smoked or smelled it, you're in for a definate treat... It smells just like it smokes, and even in veg, you can get a sense for the haze smell... Incredible.

I'd like to grow some outdoors once I get the space available, I absolutely love it, but as far as growing it over and over, it's too hard for my size, and won't yield nearly as much as the skunk strains.

Also, SS Haze has a different high than any other weed I've smoked, it's like a happy floating narcosis, I enjoy smoking it in joints, on hikes, it's kinda an energetic stone. Happy.

Don't know about the gigabud, purple... And there are a bunch of Diesel strains, but originally it was skunk...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 26, 2008)

When I upgraded to 5 gallon buckets I started getting a pound per 600W... Before that I was getting around 12-14 ounces per 600W...

I don't know the per plant statistics, but the overall growth rate increased, they looked healthier and packed on weight faster. 

Doing a SOG, I don't really depend on per plant weights, but if I had to guess, I'd say a quater to half ounce per plant...? You can only fit so many buds in a given area, I try to create an even canopy, so, the bigger the buds the better... And i noticed they got bigger on the original upgrade, and I'm sure I'm doing much better now than I did then.

I only grew in the 3 gal pots and 3 gal grow bags for a year, year and a half, then I grew in beds made from 2x4s and pond liner, along with some 4 gallon wastebaskets (the white one's I'm using for mothers) then 5 gal buckets... 
I also messed around with hydro through the years, and other containers, 15 gallon rubbermaid totes, 30 gallon keg ice buckets... Different mediums... Etc. I've always tried new things at a small scale to see if I like it. For example, I'm doing some bubble buckets now...

I'm having my best results with the 5 gals, that's what I recommend using.


----------



## Short Term Memory Loss (Dec 27, 2008)

CooL,

I am not sure if i have smoked silver haze. from 2001-2006 i was in birmingham, al. i had very good connection for ca. smoke. different strains twice a month, but high retail cost, that is where i stumbled onto blueberry. i have never paid attention to the names of weed until now. When i smoke the silver i will be able to tell if i have ever smoked it.
I am looking forward to tasting it. Sure is hard to shop for seeds when you have limited funds. 

Now when you say "1000ppm" I do not have any meters yet. I am using ff grow big. after first ten days....1/2 tsp a week to start?

with the bagseed i did on my first grow which i believe the two plants i had were a haze (hash plant) strain and a white widow strain. I tested to see how much fert i could use. I was able during flowering stage to use 2 teaspoons per gl of tiger bloom a week. They did not burn until i tried to go 3 tsp. in the fifth week of flowering. then it was just the tips, i flushed and they were fine. the hash plant took to 3 tsp better than the white widow.i gotta update my grow journal but out of battery's.

medical reg. here in mi. starts april 4th as soon as i can afford more equipment i plan to also grow plants with just organics. i guess it would be smart to offer the patient a choice. fertz or organics.

I plan on specializing in terminally ill and wheelchair bound patients. I know blueberry..silverhaze are good, any other reccomondations you could offer 
would be cool. 

Just to reaffirm what i think is correct. 

All cannabis plants when harvested have this charactureristic? (sic)
harvest early head buzz.
harvest mid head and body buzz.
harvest late couch lock body buzz.

is this correct?

one more question.
We have two bb seeds same genetics.
We basicly are close to the same system.
right amount of fetrz.
relative constant 1300ppm co2 in room
but i have 400 watt and you have 600 watt.

would the thc content be the same in both plants only yield being different?



thanks for the mind massage...spending way to much time home alone watching the grass grow. Damn...finally, I have my dream job. I LOVE AMERICA!

peace,


----------



## Short Term Memory Loss (Dec 27, 2008)

oh, i forgot, thought i would jump in on the HST comments.

this was my ps comment at the end of my 1am blog on nov 4th regarding the upcoming election.

"ps, Hunter, you shanked your two-iron into the woods. You went to get your ball and never came back. You missed it buddy! Wish you were here."



I sure would have loved to have read his writing on this last election. if anyone deserved to see the political establishment up ended by a mixed race candidate. Hunter would have had us laughing in the cheap seats, but goddammit it was never meant to be......fffffffuck!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm kinda busy right now, I'll get back on that first post in a bit...


But yeah, I was watching Gonzo last night, and I got a little teary eyed that he didn't get to see the end of the Bush regime. I think that the Bush administration was the main reason Hunter shot himself, his America was ending and the current police state we're in now was too much for the guy.

If only he stuck around to see the finale.

I miss him.


I'm actually suprised he didn't shoot himself in 2004 after the election results.

He was a true american hero.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 27, 2008)

To answer you question, THC content doesn't only depend on the conditions of the environment, the strain itself has some play in the percentages.

Also, yield is dependant on the available lumens, nutrients, conditions... THC% and yield go hand and hand, essentially... The healthiest plant will yield the most, and have the highest THC content.

The strain does have a lot to do with trichrome production, which in turn is THC%. For example Big Bud is a very high yielding plant, but, the resin production is low, and the smell/taste is pretty bland... Low THC% high yield.


As far as all cannabis being the same dependant on harvest time... No way. 

The strain has the characteristics within it, some are uppy and really good for depression, some are narcotic, good for pain.

I'd say the Afghani strains are more suitable for pain, while the haze and sativa strains are the uppy anti-depressants. Skunk is just all around good... My favorite varieties are all skunk related.

I'll always give the thumbs up to Sensi Seedbank's Silver Pearl... It's the easiest plant to grow, finishes fast as hell, and has a high THC level, and almost a sour diesel flavor... 

For your wheelchair bound patients, I'd give em a mix of haze sativa... For their pain, a afghani hybrid.

Afghani strains grow tall and dense...

Indicas short and squat...

Sativas long and leggy.

The exotic fruity flavors come from sativas... And their hybrid offspring.


I think I covered it all...


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 27, 2008)

wow i learn so much on this thread you guys are really educational thanks alot!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 27, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> He was a true american hero.


agreed.....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 27, 2008)

If you haven't seen the documentary, "Gonzo" it just came out on DVD this week... Good movie lots of footage.

Also, if you haven't seen "Where the Buffalo Roam" it's a comedy about Hunter... Bill Murray portrays Hunter. It's around the campain trail... McGovern 72. Well, not really... Just the same era.

Good movie.

Most people don't even know the Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas is a story about Hunter, they just think it's a crazy drug movie with Johnny Depp...


----------



## HOHO (Dec 27, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> When I upgraded to 5 gallon buckets I started getting a pound per 600W... Before that I was getting around 12-14 ounces per 600W...
> 
> I don't know the per plant statistics, but the overall growth rate increased, they looked healthier and packed on weight faster.
> 
> ...


i think your being humble if you have the nine that you wanted then you would be more like an ounce and three quarters


----------



## Short Term Memory Loss (Dec 27, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> wow i learn so much on this thread you guys are really educational thanks alot!


learning is budemental.



thanks Mr. Howard. Will digest info. going to put seeds to paper towel tomorrow. 

don't know how old you are. But, Would i be correct in thinking that the columbian redbud of 1977-78 or 1978-79 harvest would have been a mostly sativa strain. to this day that has been the best cannabis i have smoked. i found a company that carries columbian red but thay always say out of stock. doh!

going to Michigan statehouse jan. 5th to have my say about rules. I have been waiting 33 years for this public hearing. I AM LEGAL! Those who have shamed me, drug tested me, and wanted to incarcerate me. Boy are they going to get an earful. The one aspect in my life where i am a true hippy, Cannabis can change and heal the world for the better...<--- yeah I know i am a dreamer..but, i am not the only one!

As a hero once said "Buy the ticket...Take the ride!"

somebody roll a joint* i am off to the Lansing statehouse..going to be a fun ride. 

I am off to ask Mr. State offical this...Are you kind?


future prediction.. Michigan will lead the way in medical marrijuana production and distribution. That is only if the state makes correct regulation. In Michigan as people all we know how to do is exploit an idea. Look how we exploited the car. If the officals will get out of our way. I think Michigan will lead. That will be the gist of my speech. Not so many deaf ears this time around. Mr. State offical, really i mean it.....Are you kind?


peace, and thanks, i am back to reading about yer blueberry production


(*no actual joints were smoked on the way to Lansing.....or were they?)


----------



## Token (Dec 27, 2008)

very nice set up!!!

peace and good luck with your grow.


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 27, 2008)

I really want to read Fear and Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72 but haven't had the time yet. 

Hunter S. Thompson was / is badass, and a superb author


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 27, 2008)

Gonzo was a great movie, as was where the buffalo roam. I enjoy watching fear and loathing on shrooms, its always a crazy trip.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 27, 2008)

thats wat i want per light is a pound.lol.right on bro.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 28, 2008)

A pound per 600W is pretty average if you know what you're doing. I want to get more, but the strains I'm growing aren't production strains.

I heard .7 grams per watt is average for a knowledgable grower, and 1 gram per watt is very good, any more than 1 gram per watt is impressive...



I just re-read a post of mine... The quarter to half ounce a plant seemed kinda worded wrong, that was the increase from growing in 3gal pots -vs- 5gal pots, not the total plant yield. Thought I should clarify... 


Short Term Memory Loss, if you haven't ran into Victor Vicious, he's up in Michigan also, and very into the medicinal campaign, I imagine you've talked, but if not look for him... And no, I'm not as old as you must think, I wasn't alive when the 78 redbud was around, but my father told me all about it... 



_I'm 26 years old... Been growing since 16._ My fater died when I was 19...

I have been told, by many people, that I'm genius... Kinda a downer when you're young and "gifted." A lot was expected from me, my test scores were very high, I was invited to join mensa, and had to go through bullshit honors and college classes in high school... 

Let's just say I understand more about how things work than most people, I'm a handyman, jack of *all* trades... Why shouldn't everyone be.


My father also said the thai sticks were awesome, and the "jamaican" was the best weed of the time... Acapulco Gold and Maui Wowie... They just called the Wowie "Hawaiian" around here. He described it like a haze, after he passed, I grew some haze, let my mom have a smell (she doesn't smoke anymore) and she said "that smells just like the hawaiian we used to get back in the day."

She also told me how leafy and larfy the buds were, and how the buds I grow look nothing like marijuana, they're beautiful.

You've gotta realize, growing technique, and bud quality is through the roof compared to shit from the 60s, yeah, all the same genetics are still around, but fertilizers, and techniques have dramatically improved in the last 15 years...


----------



## raiderman (Dec 28, 2008)

really, wow, i thought of you older around my age,lol.. i remember the old columbian redbud in the 70s , columbian gold, old san fran. thai weed is the most potent i ever smoked bak then.but you sure know your shit for a younger person, congrad. . ..hell i'm listening ..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 28, 2008)

I've never had a problem remembering important information that could be used in the future... However, I am really good at ignoring stupid shit...

I learn by trail and error, mostly.

I definately suggest trying you hand at random projects and ideas, it's the only way to really learn and invent.

I never try to be arrogant, or know-it-all-ish... You can always learn something new, or a better way of doing something.

I'll say again what my father taught me, "If you want it done right, do it yourself."

Also,"You can do anything better than some chinese kid in a factory."

Seriously, don't be afraid to learn something new, you might enjoy it.


*I'll have some updated pics tomorrow...*


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 29, 2008)

Those are some wise words. I'm kind of going down that same path although I'm still 17 . I doubt many people think the top ranked person in my high school's senior class that's applying to fucking columbia and brown universities would be researching how to grow the chronic, but hey, you gotta do what you love I suppose.

The seeds I put into rooters last week are coming along quite nicely. Most have poked up and I've been seeing better results with the rapid rooters. How long should I keep the plants in the humidity dome with growlux before they are ready to be transplanted? And how soon before they could be put under a 400w MH without damaging them from the strength from the light? Also some of the plants have been stretching hardcore in the humidity dome. One of them is already 3 inches tall with only a week under a growlux, but I'm not sure if that's typical


----------



## sootron (Dec 28, 2008)

wow, i'm sorry for such a loss at an early age. i bet you went through a lot.
how are the babies doing?
been very busy through the holidays, I wannna see how far they have grown


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, I matured rather quick, I promised to take care of everything with the family... Totally different path, well different than the road I was on, I had just finished my first year at the #1 architecture school in the country... Harvard and Yale were 2nd and 3rd...

It's alright though, his father, my grandfather died when he was 11, he's the oldest of 4... so, he had to do it at a much younger age than me... No big deal, I smoked since I was like 13, his stash... I smoked with a friend first, then found out my dad's "pipe tobacco" was weed, and started swipeing buds from em... He grew his own, so there were tons, but he'd still get on my ass about it, somehow he knew, he probably always knew... the rule was, not necessarilly grounded, but a firm reprimand, and a "wait until you're 18"... Something Nacho might not wanna hear, cause it's bullshit IMO, children are becoming more mature at earlier ages, due to media and public interests... disinformation and current affairs. Shit 12 year olds dress like hookers, and talk about giving blowjobs and taking it in the ass because it's not really sex...

Alright end rant...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 29, 2008)

Nacho420 said:


> Those are some wise words. I'm kind of going down that same path although I'm still 17 . I doubt many people think the top ranked person in my high school's senior class that's applying to fucking columbia and brown universities would be researching how to grow the chronic, but hey, you gotta do what you love I suppose.
> 
> The seeds I put into rooters last week are coming along quite nicely. Most have poked up and I've been seeing better results with the rapid rooters. How long should I keep the plants in the humidity dome with growlux before they are ready to be transplanted? And how soon before they could be put under a 400w MH without damaging them from the strength from the light? Also some of the plants have been stretching hardcore in the humidity dome. One of them is already 3 inches tall with only a week under a growlux, but I'm not sure if that's typical


 
The main shoot will keep stretching a considerable amount, if the helmet is still intact and on the shoot but splitting open, you can help it along if you have a steady hand, and it splits easily...

Don't pinch the stalk, you have to grab either side of the seed and help it open... after that, let it go, the green crap will open on its own, If the casing stays on the crap leave it, give it a day, and the seed casing, its like a clear wrapping will be dry and you can help it off... it's like a condom on the first little leave, there's a name for em but I'm stoned...

*You don't have to do this... if you think you might not have a steady hand, and you'll hurt it, don't attempt it...*

_I have hands like a surgeon._


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 29, 2008)

The light's don't come on till the evening, everything's looking fucking incredible... no real flowering yet, but the stretch was a stocky short one due to the massive supercropping and stalking...

I'll load up some pics later tonight.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 29, 2008)

damn sorry to hear about your loss MHM, I lossed my mom last april, i was 19. So i cant wait for pics from you byt i got a question, one of my plants the leaves are really dark gray green and a little dry i watered yesterday cause i saw it n started to freakout and nothing has changed any ideas on what i should do?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 29, 2008)

Usually dark waxey leaves mean overfeeding... but the grey part... that sounds like mold to me... is it fuzzy? What's the humidity level? and did they need watering, or did you do it because you noticed something... that's the biggest and most common mistake...


----------



## bryant228 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nacho420 said:


> I believe it's an optional technique to jumpstart the plants into the flowering stage. It gives them 24 hours of dark and then starts them into 12 - 12 to have them start on the big buds sooner.... I think


 Hmmmmm, makes good sence to me. Thanks


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 29, 2008)

Would that school have been Virginia Tech by any chance?

I'm working on getting my more permanent room in order for this next crop and need to figure out something as far as venting goes. I have one smaller vent that brings in fresh air from the outside and a larger vent that takes air through a charcoal filter (although I haven't set it up yet) and then blows it outside in a spot that makes the warm air look like a washing machine exhaust line. I can't really explain the layout of the room so I'll have to draw it out when I have time to take the measurements and upload a picture of it.


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm also about to get a MH light for my vegetative growth, probably 400w. What is the difference between a Hortilux Blue MH daylight and a regular MH, besides the larger price tag?

Yet another question... My dad just got his medical marijuana growing license that allows him to legally grow 3 plants in flowering and 3 plants in vegetative. If we grew more than that number of plants would it be risky considering he filled out all the paperwork and Big Brother knows where we live?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 29, 2008)

I think to grow more, you just need patients. You could get your card, and be his patient, and then grow more I think. Maybe have your mom and brother get their cards.


----------



## holmes (Dec 29, 2008)

hi mr.m
i dont remember if i asked you this already, but what is your experience with scorpion juice, and how did you apply it.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 29, 2008)

i thought the beastie bloomz and the ching chang 0-50-10 was very affective , i have one g13 that is a goliath bud, may dry out at 3 to 4 ounces and still finishing. with good aver. weight, 0ne and a haf ounces to 2 ave. ea. on the rest.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 30, 2008)

Been lurking the journal, some very nice porn action...!

So what is new on yur end sir...??


Db.~tlb!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 30, 2008)

Nacho420 said:


> Would that school have been Virginia Tech by any chance?
> 
> I'm working on getting my more permanent room in order for this next crop and need to figure out something as far as venting goes. I have one smaller vent that brings in fresh air from the outside and a larger vent that takes air through a charcoal filter (although I haven't set it up yet) and then blows it outside in a spot that makes the warm air look like a washing machine exhaust line. I can't really explain the layout of the room so I'll have to draw it out when I have time to take the measurements and upload a picture of it.



Nope, not virginia, they weren't even ranked, at least not top ten.

Ventillation is usually a "breeze." At least to me, just test it out and make sure it's alright before you put the plants in there... I find that as long as you have enough exhaust, the intake will work, ambient intakes work alright, but a simple hole works better.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 30, 2008)

Nacho420 said:


> I'm also about to get a MH light for my vegetative growth, probably 400w. What is the difference between a Hortilux Blue MH daylight and a regular MH, besides the larger price tag?
> 
> Yet another question... My dad just got his medical marijuana growing license that allows him to legally grow 3 plants in flowering and 3 plants in vegetative. If we grew more than that number of plants would it be risky considering he filled out all the paperwork and Big Brother knows where we live?


The cheap bulbs you can get at Home Depot, like the Phillips, aren't argricultural bulbs, they put of a different spectrum, yes, they'll work... But not nearly as well. I'd spend the extra money on the right bulb.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 30, 2008)

holmes said:


> hi mr.m
> i dont remember if i asked you this already, but what is your experience with scorpion juice, and how did you apply it.


If you have the money, I definately would use it... It's expensive.

I've used it for a lot of my grows, and noticed a considerable difference in the resin quantity. My buddies grows confirmed it too, when times are tough, 200+ a gallon is expensive for a beneficial... And it doesn't add any weight... Just resin.

It's applied as a foliar and in the roots, what I use it for mostly, high humidity is a problem with foliar feeding in my garden...

You use a shit-ton of it, i think 2 tablespoons per gallon, 30ml... You apply it once every other week...

It's called a "systematic viral inhibitor." Basically it's a defense mechanism you're plants can immediately use, and there defense system is resin production... Basically it's steroids for the defensive resin glands.

If you want frostier buds... Use scorpion juice.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 30, 2008)

DIRTBAG said:


> Been lurking the journal, some very nice porn action...!
> 
> So what is new on yur end sir...??
> 
> ...




Lurk all you want... 

I rolled a joint we can all share------> 

Man been a busy couple days... Hectic, insanity...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 30, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> The cheap bulbs you can get at Home Depot, like the Phillips, aren't argricultural bulbs, they put of a different spectrum, yes, they'll work... But not nearly as well. I'd spend the extra money on the right bulb.


ill second this....i started with one of those phillips bulbs but when i switched to the solarmax there was notable difference.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 30, 2008)

So, I was running around like a madman on monday... I went down to the growroom, and one of my lights was out...

I did some troubleshooting, and found it was the fuse in the ballast... On the digital ones, it's on the ballast under where you plug in the power cord, inside a little plastic cover.

The blown fuse was a 10A-250V 5x20mm fuse, which apparently is quite rare... Wtf?

So, I went fucking everywhere looking for a fuse, three different Radio-Shacks, WalMart, Lowe's, HomeDepot, Best Buy, HH Greg, Auto Zone, and none of them had a 10A-250V 5x20mm fuse... My lights come on at 4, so all the electrical supply specialty stores were closed.

Yesterday, I went to the electric supply warehouse, I was sure they'd have the correct fuse... They didn't.

But.

They had a 10A-_125V_ 5x20mm fuse, and the guy there said that there's no difference between the 250v or 125v, the amperage is what matters... I agreed, but asked why on the fuse plate it said "use only 250v fuse"

He said what's it from, so I told him the truth, "it's from a 600W digital HPS ballast, for outdoor lighting."

He shrugged and said "yeah it should work fine"

So...

I head to another Radio Shack to see if they have the correct fuses, and they don't, but I ask the nerdy asian guy working there if there was any difference between the 125v and 250v, and he said the same thing, "nope, it should work."

So I go home and test it out...

As soon as the plug hits the surge protector "*POP*" the sound of a electronic ballast blowing up, sounds the same as a car amplifier...

So, I'm down a ballast... I'm gonna head over to a buddie's tonight, I think he may have an extra magnetic ballast lying around that he'll loan me...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 30, 2008)

Also....


My biggest super skunk that happend to be a male is in the middle of flowering, a few clusters of pollen sacs have opened up, so I'm stocked on super skunk sperm...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

I replaced all my bulbs, they were due, and since I had the ballast malfunction...

I'm running 3 SolarMAX bulbs, and 3 SunMaster bulbs... Well only 2 currently...

I moved all the smaller plants, clone to flower, under the one light, so they'll still get adequate lighting.

The bigger ones are filling out and making a really nice canopy.

I'll do my best to do weekly picture uploads of progress, but I have a full time job, and a full time garden... So sometimes things get a little crazy. I have some pics up in a day or two...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

that sucks about the ballast...id be tempted to go kick the guy that first said it was okay in the junk. at least your not out of business, just short on lumens.

are you gonna make some super skunk crosses now? i cant wait to see how my NLxNYC D comes out. i have at least 50 seed maturing as we speak!


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 31, 2008)

that suks man..i hate when people give bad advise just to sell something...yeah, u should always use the right fuses...sometimes u can use a larger fuse than rec...but dropping down tends to fry things...did u let them know they screwed ur shit up?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, I had four people tell me it should work... After I told them, "I don't want this 80 cent fuse to blow up my 250 dollar ballast..."

That's the original plan, to backcross all my strains to super skunk... I picked the largest, fastest growing male to be the stud... So, yeah, I'll have my fair share of skunk genetics, my present strain, silver mango, is skunk related on both its parents... Wanted to backcross it, I also wanted to breed with the blueberry.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

ive heard several different stories....how do you store your pollen?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

twistedentities said:


> Actually, with fuses it's the exact opposite...
> 
> You can go lower, not higher.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

Pollen can be stored up to 4 months in the fridge in a airtight container... In the dark.

I just keep it in a glass jar...


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 31, 2008)

shit, i was told the opposite...what u say makes more sense...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

tell me, which of those bulbs do you like more? i had Ed Rosenthal himself recomend the solarmax to me at last years show. i was at the booth checking them out and he looked over my shoulder and said, "thats the one id go with." i said, "but look at the price tag". he replied, "pennywise is pound stupid." and walked away.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2008)

if you are venting out with the vortex fan in your basement , do you think enough air may be pulling in from other smaller areas your not aware of ?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds like Ed was working for said company  no, I don't notice any difference between the two, they both cost 125 bucks each, and have the same lumen output, I can't see any differences with the outcome.

The sunmaster looks like it's a higher quality bulb...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

raiderman said:


> if you are venting out with the vortex fan in your basement , do you think enough air may be pulling in from other smaller areas your not aware of ?



I'm aware of my ventillation setup, and yes, there is some ambient intake.

I have 1000CFM being sucked out and a 500CFM blowing in fresh air... That leaves 500 CFM of ambient intake.

What happens in my case since the walls are made of panda poly is they want to be sucked in.

I have rebar on the bottom in the corner to hold the poly down, since I can't staple it to the wall (cinderblock)

The entry way is just the corner, and I have weights on the bottom of the plastic walls that aren't stapled down.

I've used 2x4s in the past to hold down the plastic.

The basement is a rather large area, the room is in the back surrounded by walls on 3 sides... The ambient intake is working just fine, when I turn off the intake fan, the walls suck in pretty hard...

Essentially I'm growing in a tent, I didn't realize that until just now... In fact I've pretty much always made a tent now that I think about it, just covering up the walls with panda poly and poly shield...


----------



## holmes (Dec 31, 2008)

yo mr.m
thanks for the info on scorpion juice, whats your experience with sensizyme, Im currently using hygrozyme and im not yet convinced it does what it says it does. 

sorry to hear about the ballast, i would recommend upgrading your fuse box, but if i remember right your looking to buy a house soon, so its not worth it.

happy new year


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2008)

just thought i'd say, i'm sure you are aware of your vent,lol..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

I've heard different things.

Some say that they are both essentially the same thing, and some say hygrozyme is better some say sensizym is better...

This is the first grow I haven't used it... So I guess I'll find out if it's really worth it...


It supposedly important if you're running organics, because it breaks down otherwise non-soluable nutrients and allows the plant to eat it, aside of decomposing roots.

Basically it really speeds up the decomposition process.

Hygrozyme differs because it says it doesn't use any bacteria in its product, and there isn't bacteria in it... Sensizym however does, beneficial or not I don't know...

Sometimes a bottle of Sensizym will smell absolutely awful, apparently it's okay... But i still return it for one that doesn't stink...

After you've used it, and the bottle has been opened several times, some airborne bacteria or whatever will eventually get in there, and it will start to smell like death.

Gotta love the smell of organics.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Sounds like Ed was working for said company  no, I don't notice any difference between the two, they both cost 125 bucks each, and have the same lumen output, I can't see any differences with the outcome.
> 
> The sunmaster looks like it's a higher quality bulb...


arent all those guys working for somebody? lol i was ready for an upgrade so i figured id try it and i saw a difference over the Phillips within days. and i got mine for 90 bucks


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, the 400Ws are cheaper... But you'll find a huge difference between the industrial lights and the horticulture lights...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh shit...

I was meaning to mention what my buddy got himself for christmas...

It's called the "Eyeclops" it's supposed to be a toy. You can get it at Toys R Us... 

It's a supermagnification device, up to 400x... The 100x and 200x work best... 

There is a LCD screen on the back just like a digital camera, and you can take pictures/video just the same.

Awesome for up close magnification of your buds.

There's even a plug so you can put it on you TV...

Best toy ever... I'm going to start a thread about it.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 31, 2008)

mr marks, just wanna say happy new year to ya.....


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey man Happy New Year MHM!! I also have an idea on your ballast. I'm not real good with electrical, but I think the problem wasn't with the new fuse at all necessarily. I imagine the reason the fuse blew in the first place was due to a malfunction in the ballast its self. Then when you added the new fuse, perhaps it allowed that malfuntion to blow the ballast? Just a thought.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

i checked out that eyeclops...i cant believe its only 20 bucks! it looks like the shit!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 31, 2008)

I have seen those "toys" lol! On line... There really nice..!

Like a damn electron microscope, but your moniter is the view lens, and a must see..>!


Db.~tlb!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Dec 31, 2008)

I gotta have one------nice!!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

maybe we can get a discount on a case of 'em.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

For real... They are badass... I was just playing with it, I wish I could upload some pics from it. I found that he had a few spider mites in his veg room, (he's blind as a bat) and I also found some banannas on his Northern Light's cross...

I shot some video chasing a spider mite around the bottom of a leaf... They are ugly motherfuckers, like little humpbacked ticks, little egg laying bastards... 

Anyway, a douse of Azatrol and there's a mite genocide happening in there tonight...

I'm spraying my room with einstein oil tomorrow just to be on the safe side.



-Oh and yeah Thundercat I was thinking the same thing, otherwise why would it have blown the first time... And I also found out it'll only cost 50 bucks to get it rebuilt.




In the mean time my buddy had an extra 600W digital lying around, one I originally sold him, so he let me have it for the time being, he didn't have the cord set for it anyway, and he runs 1000W lights._ Friends are nice to have._

So...

I'm back to 6 lights...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

business as usual, huh. good to hear downtime was minimal.

happy new year


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

It's great when you know other growers... Because most, myself included, have a closet or a bunch of boxes that is basically half a hydro store... Usually there's enough unused equipment to start up a decent small scale grow.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 1, 2009)

mrhowardmarks said:


> it's great when you know other growers... Because most, myself included, have a closet or a bunch of boxes that is basically half a hydro store... Usually there's enough unused equipment to start up a decent small scale grow.


that is allways good...!
That is also what the tlb' does to
over grow the world..!

When we find a med' patient with no money, they get set up... Big time..!

They wont no more....for med's...!!!
And it just brings anothier to the table..!

Db.~tlb!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 1, 2009)

I always am the first to give away crap I don't use... On the list of goodies; CAP PPM2A fuzzy logic co2 controller, 6 3ftx3ft hydro tables w/ resevoirs, and pumps, a chiller... 3 600W magnetic ballasts, 1 1000W magnetic ballast. (Which I was rather upset to find out after I upgraded to digital ballasts that there was no energy savings...) 8 EZ cloners, 2 4fixture t5 satelights... Hanna combo meter... That's enough... At least what I can remember.

Used equipment works just as good as new, help out you friends, and clear out your closet of excess crap.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 1, 2009)

dirtbag - where can i find out more about this 3 little birds? was it you that posted that wonderfull tidbit about molasses they put out? it was great reading/


----------



## raiderman (Jan 1, 2009)

can the 3ft tables be used for flood tables for soil containers.


----------



## multisonic (Jan 1, 2009)

Tips said:


> I have the day off and I know I'm WAY behind on this one but it made me laugh because this exact thing happened to me. My heart hurt all day afterwards and I wouldn't wish the experience on anybody.


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 1, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> The cheap bulbs you can get at Home Depot, like the Phillips, aren't argricultural bulbs, they put of a different spectrum, yes, they'll work... But not nearly as well. I'd spend the extra money on the right bulb.


Both the bulbs are on a online growing store that I was looking at...

Cheaper one...
http://organic-hydroponicsupplies.thebigtomato.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=tbt&StoreType=BtoC&Count1=401073634&Count2=318214058&CategoryID=24&Target=products.asp

Blue MH....
http://organic-hydroponicsupplies.thebigtomato.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=tbt&StoreType=BtoC&Count1=401073634&Count2=318214058&CategoryID=24&Target=products.asp

I'm not sure what the difference is but you are probably right about going with the blue mh

Those links didn't work quite right, but you get the idea...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep, you gotta be careful, electricity jumping across the heart can kill you...

Raiderman, I think you're asking if you can use the hydro tables for soil... You could, but they are too shallow in my opinion, and drainage would be a big problem... At 100 bucks each, I'd buy 40 5 gallon buckets for the same price...

Don't know what you're talking about "3 little birds".


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 1, 2009)

slikwill13 said:


> dirtbag - where can i find out more about this 3 little birds? Was it you that posted that wonderfull tidbit about molasses they put out? It was great reading/


sorry for the high jack...!

At a lose on the topic of three 
little birds...!

I did run a post about the use of
apple juice during the bloom portion,
in loo of molasses...!


Db.~


----------



## sb101 (Jan 2, 2009)

damn. gone for 3 weeks and i just had a lot of catching up to do! so MHM, what do you think, can you tell whether the advanced nutrients or fox farm are working better?

I ask because i'm still not getting a great yield, just had my second harvest and trying to get a nute regiment, started with some MG i had lying around, then picked up some big bloom and dolomite lime, then the botanicare pureblend pro grown and bloom. also got some perlite for my second grow but still been using Lowe's regular soil with nutes that was messin me up. I'm like 3 days from finishing harvest and want get my pH/soil/nutrients right for this grow, so i'm thinking i'll get foxfarm soil and pH up/down and a few different nutrients, but i'm on a tight budget and gotta figure out what I necessarily need vs something i can hold off on. 

Happy 2009 ... 18 days!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 2, 2009)

I really, really don't like the soil they have at Lowe's or Home Depot, you look around and you can't find any potting soil that doesn't have fertilizer in it already.

If you look by the mulch, you should be able to find Premier Sphagnum Peat Moss at Lowe's, Home Depot might have Pro-Mix, which is a bit more expensive, but it's the same crap with perlite added. So, if you can get perlite from a garden supply store, *not MG perlite* because we're getting away from the soil with nutes.

Another thing is the potting soil you can buy isn't as airy as you want, soil turns to mud, and that's bad... Pro-mix, and peat moss/perlite is technically "soil-less" growing, because there isn't soil in it... Unless you use earthworm castings...

Fox Farm's Big Bloom is not very strong at all, it's moreover beneficial guanos, Tiger Bloom is the concentrated fertilizer that really packs on weight.

Also, the soluables, Open Sesame, Beastie Budz, and ChaChing are really made for boosting the yield and resin...

You can follow whatever major nutrient chart you want, I'm finding out more and more that products are basically the same thing... That is the main ingredients, the NPK, it all is derived from the same shit...

Advanced Nutrients are all derived from "pharmacudical grade" origins, other products are from "test grade" materials.

They're more concentrated, and possibly easier for the plant to uptake, but who really knows...

On an upside, the FoxFarm is working out fairly well... I'm not following the chart really... Just using the TDS to tell me what's going on. I add the different parts at the strengths I want... Close to what the chart recommends.

I'm adding the soluables by measuring the ppm, I'm upping it by 250 points with the soluables... I'll up it to 300 ppm when they start to pack it on. They are currently getting 600 ppm of Tiger Bloom/Big Bloom, and 250 of Open Sesame, along with Sweet Leaf, Carbo Load, and Barricade.

The AN side is being fed 600ppm of 2part bloom, and Mother Earth Bloom, and 250 ppm of Open Sesame, along with the SweetLeaf, Carboload, Barricade...

So far, not any differences, however a 9Mile shot up at least 5 inches from this time yesterday... I'm trying to control the bitches, but the sativa's a hard bitch to tame... They're going to be massive, I've taken some pictures, but I might not be able to post them until Sunday...


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2009)

yea i use the tiger bloom for the first 25 days of flowering , it really advances starting flowers well and starts good uniform growth,then come the big boys 5-50-10. i dont follow a chart either . i nute every other watering.havent burnt one up yet,lol..........How tall do you allow the plants to get before you start flowering wen your super cropping?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 2, 2009)

have you ever tried humbolts bushmaster for controlling height? i use it and love it. its hard to get dialed in but i have it so it stops vertical growth almost 100%. i get no stretch, the only vertical growth i get is from the buds getting taller.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been meaning to give that bushmaster a try, i hear you only need a teensy bit...

My current garden isn't very uniform in height, I really need to load some pics for an update, basically, two lights have 3 foot tall plants, two lights have 2 foot plants, and two lights are a foot... They had different amounts of veg time, from different batches of clones, the mothers had to mature for sexing, that held me up a bit, but any way, one light has 4 monsters under it creating a great canopy... Pictures are worth 1000 words... I'll get them up as soon as I can.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2009)

thanx bud, we can count on you to get us on board.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah, strong shit. thats why it has such a bad rep, lots of people killed thier shit with it. i dont remember what the bottle says offhand but i barely use a 1/4 the recomended dose. ive only used 1/8 the bottle and prolly mixed close to 70 gallons of the shit. best part, it was a free sample bottle. it could last me forever.


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 2, 2009)

If I get a TDS meter, what PPM approx. would I shoot for if I am using AN. I thinking about getting a TDS meter and only have a shitty pH meter right now.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 2, 2009)

Depends... First read your water as a baseline, if you're using tap water, air it out, then it should read between 100-250 ppm, the lower the better.

You'll subtract this number from the final reading to get your nutrient level.

For smaller plants, you don't want to feed more than 800, 600 is good for small girls...

Once they're thriving in weeks 3 and 4 you'll want to be running you peak feeding, 1200 peak is good low feeding, in hydro you can feed more, or if you know what you're doing you can boost them up on the steroids a bit more...

You'll want to do some runoff readings, to make sure there isn't nutrient build-up in the soil. Just collect the water that comes out the bottom of the pot and test it, it should be the same ppm as what you put in, if it jumps up more than 150 ppm, you'll want to lighten up the feeding, and possibly flush.

Overwatering and overfeeding are the main problems with growing...


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 3, 2009)

So would I try and do equal parts floramicro, florabloom, and floragro? And by week 3 or 4 you mean into the 3rd or 4th week into the flowering cycle and not the vegetative cycle?

Also I just bought some Sugar Daddy and was wondering what you think of it.

Thanks again


----------



## Short Term Memory Loss (Jan 4, 2009)

MY mother had just left my house. One minute later knock at the door. Thinking it was her, i open door. staring at two police officers. 
Big stand off at door. i am arguing with them. no you can not come in. The next door neighbor was beating his wife. They were at the wrong address. Officer entered even though i said no. he smelled the one bud drying in oven.


My plants/equipment are now at police headquarters.

They were pricks at the beginning, but when i stated medical use...they were less belligerent.

purposely got into argument with lead patrolman over medical law. "Sir" I said may i read you the law, I have it here on my computer. 
"Go Ahead!" I don't care.

My computer was on, so i started acting like i was searching for the law. But i was using wipe program to wipe 2 folders. 

warned them about the hazardous material in bulbs. boy, they handled the lights with kid gloves. When i get them back they should be in perfect shape.


supervisor who came later was cool. complemented on the quality and cleanliness on my rooms.

the did not take my seeds i just purchased. they were in plain site on shelf near attic opening which they did check. could not have missed. but they did. I asked them if they would leave a bud. since i am broke but still need meds. they said they could'nt. but after they left. they left about 1/2 oz of dried leaves. enough to keep jones at bay for a few days.



i am gathering my medical records and will claim affirmative defense, which went into effect dec. 4th. All this is doing is putting me behind schedule


What i learned.
You can have a bird in the bush, but not a bud in the oven.

peace,


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

as soon as you open the door and blueboys are there you step out and lock the door! you dont have a peephole? i look out the window, if its cops i will go into the garage and exit through the overhead door after i close the entry to the house.

looks like you did just about everything as best you could.

best of luck


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 4, 2009)

Man that sucks, you should go beat your neighbors ass, that's a good reason for domestic violence...

You should've asked why they were there, before you let them in... Too late now.

That really blows.



Oh and Nacho peak week 3-5 of flower... Not veg.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 4, 2009)

Stopped by the hydro shop and picked up the beastie bloomz, while I was there I was looking through the new products from Humbolt nutes, bought a liter of the Honey Bee ES, (extra strong) organic... Supposed to be similar to carbo load, so I'm giving it a shot, I'm pretty much certain I got ripped off on an expensive bottle of molasses and raw cane sugar. It was 22 bucks a liter, Carbo load is 18 bucks, but it's organic and the application rate is the same, 5mL (one teaspoon) per gallon.

*End of week one*
-the plants are looking great, no buds forming yet, but the stretching has stopped, and they are starting to form the stacked nodes. 

I've cut back from 6 to 3 bubble buckets because I ran out of room, and they were the smallest and easiest decision.

Therefore, one Super Skunk is running the FowFarm nutes in the bubble bucket and two are on Advanced, one super skunk one mango...

The superskunks are looking like cabbage thick squatty and short, the 9Miles are stretchy and thin... The blueberries are a bushlike mix... And the silver mangoes look like the original mangoes.



I sjould have pics up tonight, if not definately tomorrow.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

do you use the same hydro store for all your stuff? i usually bounce between two different shops myself, but they both pretty much know me. i dont feel like this is terrible though some people think its a big nono. ive actually gotten quite a few great freebies from the one guys shop($50 bottle of bushmaster!).


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 4, 2009)

There are 4 stores in the area, 2 are pretty shady and have been busted a few times, I mainly go to just the one, but I have to go to the other for some things...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

busted? like how?


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2009)

wen someone comes to my door , by ritual i spray febreeze , look out the window, then decide if i want to answer it or not,if cops ,fuk no.if thier on to me they'll already have awarrant. they wont knok.if only 2 cops, probably nothin,but i still aint answering,lol...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 4, 2009)

If the cops are knocking on your door, most likely they aren't there for your garden.

If they were coming for that, there wouldn't be any knocking just a loud bang as they bust down the door...



The stores were busted like this...

The owner of one store was busted with 20# of beaster, and a 12 light grow in his basement... The store only closed for a few days, and he was out and back in buisness, that's just really shady to me, possibly a deal was made with the cops to catch his customers...

Another place always has a cop across the street, most likely taking license plate numbers, and doing checks... That's why my license never has my correct address... And no mail ever is sent to my grow house.

Plus, there is a record of that store turning over it's books and credit card #s, Ids, and purchase information. I never buy anything with credit, only cash.

Hell, I never post from there, and whoever wanted to bust me would never find it... That's why I feel safe posting on here. My room is secure, and only I know where it is.


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 4, 2009)

im the same way cash only my best friends call me cash lol


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah, out the next day and workin the shop to boot! sounds like somthin aint right. and i sure wouldnt go to a shop with the law always watchin either! and are there really people who pay with thier cards at shops?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 4, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> yeah, out the next day and workin the shop to boot! sounds like somthin aint right. and i sure wouldnt go to a shop with the law always watchin either! and are there really people who pay with thier cards at shops?


The place I go to has a huge operation for home brewing and winemaking supplies as well as indoor gardening. It's supermarket sized. Standing in line at the checkout I like to scope out who's buying what. Hipsters buying high-quality yeast and malt and suits scoring a replacement bulb and some voodoo juice, lol. I've seen plenty of credit card transactions there from all kinds of people.

Credit card slips don't specify what you bought. Anyway, it's what you do with the stuff, not whether you own it.

But the place Mr. Marks is talking about, still in operation after being busted, I would stay far, far away from that.

I guess you never buy online?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

never, dont have to. i can get anything i need short of seeds within an hour drive at any of 5 different shops.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2009)

i have used cc on a couple of things, other than that i stay lower than a snakes asshole to the ground , only one mover..


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 4, 2009)

The police don't give 2 shits about us small time medical growers---They want large producers---If they're watching the stores it's for big purchases were lots of equipment are going out the door. With legalised meds they know a lot of the small growers are legal in the state for up to a certain limit---They would be pissed for having wasted the time and money for one of our small medical grows----Keep it small----personal-----medical and no-worries....


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 4, 2009)

man you grow some very very very very nice buds


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 4, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I've been meaning to give that bushmaster a try, i hear you only need a teensy bit...
> 
> My current garden isn't very uniform in height, I really need to load some pics for an update, basically, two lights have 3 foot tall plants, two lights have 2 foot plants, and two lights are a foot... They had different amounts of veg time, from different batches of clones, the mothers had to mature for sexing, that held me up a bit, but any way, one light has 4 monsters under it creating a great canopy... Pictures are worth 1000 words... I'll get them up as soon as I can.


 Your going to have to break out the eyedropper for the BUSHMASTER----hehehehehe------AKA"liquid HELL".


----------



## Short Term Memory Loss (Jan 4, 2009)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> The police don't give 2 shits about us small time medical growers---They want large producers---If they're watching the stores it's for big purchases were lots of equipment are going out the door. With legalised meds they know a lot of the small growers are legal in the state for up to a certain limit---They would be pissed for having wasted the time and money for one of our small medical grows----Keep it small----personal-----medical and no-worries....



i agree! once i said medical, all but one of the cops demeanor changed. they sat him down to do the paper work and i am guessing that is way items were missed. 
i never let them in, the cop said they had a domestic with a women in distress. he came in on his own. If it were not 4 affirmative defense. I would be fighting this on constitutional ground. The search warrant was a thing of fiction. he shouldnt be a cop, but a novelist.

i am not worried the law is on my side. just bummed about not being in full production for april 4th. 

The youngest cop.. i think i talked him into checking out how to become a care giver.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 4, 2009)

Short Term Memory Loss said:


> i agree! once i said medical, all but one of the cops demeanor changed. they sat him down to do the paper work and i am guessing that is way items were missed.
> i never let them in, the cop said they had a domestic with a women in distress. he came in on his own. If it were not 4 affirmative defense. I would be fighting this on constitutional ground. The search warrant was a thing of fiction. he shouldnt be a cop, but a novelist.
> 
> i am not worried the law is on my side. just bummed about not being in full production for april 4th.
> ...


 police are people too----shit some of them smoke/smoked/are going to smoke Medical Marijuana---it's sooooooooooo much safer than pills or boooooze and they know it.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2009)

legalization may be closer than we think, this town down south i thought would never open a head shop and they opened these at once, next door to the super store there full blowed out hydroponics store,lol.badass.the only one here.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 4, 2009)

raiderman said:


> legalization may be closer than we think, this town down south i thought would never open a head shop and they opened these at once, next door to the super store there full blowed out hydroponics store,lol.badass.the only one here.


 Your right---its on the horizon----hope I'm alive to see the day you can drive past a thousand acre farm of beautiful MJ----can you imagine the smell of a monstrous outdoor crop in full bloom----just sticky and sweet------yumyumyum...


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2009)

never thought about anything that dynamic,lol.i'm with ya bro.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 4, 2009)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Your going to have to break out the eyedropper for the BUSHMASTER----hehehehehe------AKA"liquid HELL".


i use 1/2 ml per gallon...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 4, 2009)

That would be a sweet smell, and a beautiful sight. I still think if they legalize, the tobacco companies should cut down half their tobacco fields, and just plant pot. They can use the same rolling machines, and everything, just start producing packs of joints, instead of cigarettes.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 4, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> That would be a sweet smell, and a beautiful sight. I still think if they legalize, the tobacco companies should cut down half their tobacco fields, and just plant pot. They can use the same rolling machines, and everything, just start producing packs of joints, instead of cigarettes.


Wouldn't you rather smoke hand-grown, small-batch organic dank? The tobacco companies are the last people who should benefit from legalization. They fill their cigs with all kinds of nasty crap.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

Not to mention the big tobacco growers spray their crops with radioactive pesticides... And marijuana absorbs radiation... So if you wanna buy radioactive cigs with tons of chemical preservatives and additives... 


I'll be the old guy with the 100 acre crop of sensimilla grown from clone... It comes down to basic horticulture knowledge, and a lot of commercial farmers cop out for the chemicals and pesticides that are harmful to humans and the environment... 


You really should be thinking of all the greenhouses that will pop up on the landscape


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh, and something came to mind ShortTerm...

Since they were at the wrong house to begin with, I'm pretty sure any lawyer can get that one dismissed...

You shouldn't have any worries, even a public defender should be able to clear it up.



For example;

A friend of mine had a decent size grow going in an apartment above a bar.

The city officials went into the apartment unannounced because they were appraising the value of the building, because they were buying back the land and demolishing it.

So, they were given the key and walked right into a grow room, everything was seized, but my friend got a really good lawyer, and he never got charged with anything, never had to go to court, nothing...

It was all swept under the rug.

But he didn't get his shit back... 


When they stumble upon something by accident, you can most likely get out of it...



I was pulled for "improper display of tags" 

It smelled like weed, even though I had ate my last joint, and was fairly certain I didn't have anything on me, i gave my consent to search, and she found a roach... 

I got a lawyer, and the "improper display" wasn't improper, because it states in the DMV that you_ can_ put your front plate inside the passenger windshield... *Dismissed.*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

I hate cops that you know they we the nerdy kid who got picked on in high school, so he went and got a gun, and now he's taking back what was taken from him... Fucking assholes 

Some of them are alright, but most are just pricks about weed.

I've had plenty of good police encounters, where I was polite and talked my way out of trouble, but when they smell the weed, most turn into dickheads... At least where I live.


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 5, 2009)

Have you ever tried Sugar Daddy? I was told by the guy at the grow store that it was essentially the same thing as Sweet, only cheaper. I decided to try it out with Floragro micro and bloom. Anything else you think I should add?


----------



## 1ht1der (Jan 5, 2009)

Mr. Marks, cpl quick questions.. i If this bothers u to ask on your journal i apologize, it is a gr8 read, and very informative. 

need to know: 1st grow, soil, one WW & one carmelicious, 12/12 started dec 20, fox farm nutes but only 1/2 of whats recomended from thier chart and only every other (molasses every water started day 10), 1 250w hps and t5 4 bulbs 3000K 54w each. and ph between 6-7 (use strips so best i can tell i try to get 6.5)

the WW was topped in veg, the carmelicious wasn't. HOLY WTF OMG stretching by both but esp carmel (dbld in height) in 1st week of flwr, normal?

so Im 16 days into flower today, and the WW really isnt making any buds as of yet.. this normal? 

the carmelicious looks to have frozen in bud production as of ast few days.

pics of everthing here, 

any help so very much appreciated, and plz if not Mr Marks limit responses, not trying to interfere w/ his journal


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah Nacho, all the sugar products are pretty much the same...

They are all pretty much composed of carbohydrates, derived from Molasses, Raw Cane Sugar, and other sources, Sweet Leaf from AN contains Cranberry extract and Grape extract, along with sandlewood extract, they are all similar and carbs increase weight and boost yield, along with flavor enhancement...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

1ht1der- hell yeah stretching is normal... and they should start packing on calyxes in the next week... It sounds/looks like you might be doing something wrong, they should be thriving. Make sure not to overwater... it might take a while in between waterings if the aren't growing... just wait.


I have a picture update... break out some condoms and put them on you fingers, cause you don't want to get any of what I got on you...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

*SPERM!*
*




*

And a little friend I found hanging out by all the ball sacs....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

Let's do a little last week this week...

December 23...







Today....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

And an update of the bloom room...

December 23...








Today...









I did move them around, so don't think that they grew 4 feet in a couple weeks, everything is flipped, the plants that were furthest away are now up close... it worked out better that way, why... I don't know.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

The super skunks...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's those larger plants that have been completely stalked to the growing tops...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

Some other random shot of the room...






















The Blueberries...


----------



## kaydub (Jan 5, 2009)

Sweet! You can grow you some pot, boy I tell you what!


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry if this was mentioned before, but why do you grow them so tall with a long stem with just growth on top? Is this a technique? Lollypopping?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, I guess, I call it SOG... I just trim out all the crap on the bottom that will end up being larfy. I try to create an even canopy...

Usually I bloom them smaller, like the superskunks...


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful man----looks very healthy in there.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2009)

texas tea,lol. theres omly one word to describe yours, PROFESSIONAL than any thing else like iseen, espec. super cropping so many,,, i'm watchin.


----------



## kaydub (Jan 5, 2009)

I have to remind myself those are 5 gallon buckets, not 6"pots. You get BIG leaves on short, dense plants. How you do that?


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 5, 2009)

Holy shit man, that's impressive 

My hat goes off to you!


----------



## Token (Jan 5, 2009)

looks like you had two rooms, or was I mistaken.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2009)

this wat encourage me to do 2pacs wite russian in 5 gal. buckets i jus started,want the most for my grow. hey MHM i jus measured the 3 ft by ft closet and i can fit 9 3.5 gal. buckets in there,lol. doing two pacs of big buddah blue cheese seeds in there.Ever growed it before?thanx bro.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

Nope never grown big buddah, or blue cheese... I've grown reclining buddah, it's similar to Hash Plant... And Cheese is just a special phenotype of a skunk...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

kaydub said:


> I have to remind myself those are 5 gallon buckets, not 6"pots. You get BIG leaves on short, dense plants. How you do that?


I just give them what they want...

I measured some of the fans, the biggest ones, on all the different strains have a center blade over 12" long, the blueberry is 12" long and 4" wide... I don't think it's gonna let any light through.


It probably has a lot to do with my trimming grooming techniques, I remove anything that will be underbrush, and allow what I want to grow to grow...

Nutrients, light, temperature... Everthing's in check.

Oh, BTW, I'm _not_ supplementing co2, I can imagine how much bigger they'd be if I were, but for my room, I'd go through about a 20# tank every 5 days. And a generator isn't gonna happen in there... I'm not around enough to feel safe about not causing a fire...



Thanks for all the Kudos everyone... As you can see flower sets are forming, only a week more to see some early buds...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

Token said:


> looks like you had two rooms, or was I mistaken.


Yeah, the shots with the shoplights are of my veg/mother cabinet... They are overgrowing it pretty fast, my scissors are really busy in there.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

My feeding last night consisted of the following...

Per 25 gallon resevoir...

60 mL- (4tbls) CarboLoad
25 mL- (5teas) Barricade
200mL- (13tbls)Sweetleaf
60 mL- (4tbls) Honey Bee ES
90 mL- (6tbls) Fulvic
60 mL- (4tbls) Humic
300mL- (20tbls)BigBloom

This brought me up to 500 ppm... Then...

*I added Tiger Bloom to raise the ppm to 700...*



After that I added 5 tablespoons of Open Sesame, which was the amount it took to raise my ppm to *900*

I adjusted the pH to 6.2 and watered approx 1/2 gallon per plant... I water with a pump and hose in my trashcan resevoir, not a watering can


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

To further describe my watering... I made a prett simple pump to hose system.

*-From Home Depot-*

-5/8" black tubing 3x10 foot lengths

-one 5/8" tee fitting

-three 5/8" barb connectors

-ring clamps


*From Petsmart*

-one dog wash hose with a quick faucet connection on one end, and a shower head on the other.



--- The dog was thing is also made of 5/8" tubing, you just want the rubber quick connect and the shower head.



You'll also need a heavy duty pump.




It works like this... 




Pump output gets the quickconnect end, with the tee right after it.

This will allow the water two places to go, I'll explain later...

From one end of the tee attach the 5/8 black tubing, the full length using the barb connectors to get the full 30 feet, and on the far end the shower head.


Basically we just madt the doggie shower thing have a 30 foot tube instead of a 4 foot one so far... And attached a tee in the line.





So,



That tee...



When you want to stop the flow out of the shower head, you just pinch the line...

The open ended tee lets the water out from the pump, otherwise the quick connect would blow off the plug, and the pressure would build up in the line... 


The tee guarentees no pressure buildup. That's all it's for.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 6, 2009)

do you use filtered water or not? i dont know if you have mentioned.and do you water till drains?i guess all that perilite would drain evena haf gal. in 5 gal. bucket,huh.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, BTW, I'm _not_ supplementing co2, I can imagine how much bigger they'd be if I were, but for my room, I'd go through about a 20# tank every 5 days. And a generator isn't gonna happen in there... I'm not around enough to feel safe about not causing a fire...

I have to get you some pics of my HYDROGEN set-up---The unit is ultra safe and has an oxygen depletion sensor. I mounted a carbon monoxide tester next to the unit no matter what you do you can't get it to go off---The unit is very--very safe and is cool to the touch---with your green-thumb and knowledge you could get some of the massive gains that people talk about with the use of co2---I don't want to eat up your thread with all my babble but I use to run tanks in the summer and a small blue ox in the winter----NEVER AGAIN BROTHER!!!.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah raider, 1/2gal is enough for a bit of drainage, there's a lot of perlite, and the moss doesn't hold much...


-Hey doc, all is welcome, I do recommend supplementing co2, but for my current condition, cash is limited, and the room is temporary... Plus I'm exhausting 1000CFM from the room... Soooooo.... CO2 would be really expensive...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 6, 2009)

hahaha buy some seeds!
but on a serious note i have a question for you, why do u choose to trim your plants?
id like to see the difference between one u trimmed and one u let grow natural, yeilds, cola size, taste even maybe? i dunno would be kinda "scientific" in the sense of findin the differences


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 6, 2009)

It's all about penetration!!!---just ask the ladies


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 6, 2009)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> It's all about penetration!!!---just ask the ladies


good answer


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

Fuck yeah...._and_ *size matters*


All the underbrush growth takes away energy that would otherwise go to the cola.

The light doesn't penetrate the inner and lower growth so photosynthesis doesn't occur as much, therfore larfy small buds are a result.

I find it's best to trim off anything that isn't going to receive full light... Which happens to be lower branches and innergrowth...

When managing large plants it seems dramatic... Long bare branches with giant colas.

Smaller plants don't require much trimming, just the lower branches are removed, and some of the side shoots off the lower branches that will remain.



BTW...

Buds are definately forming on the majority of the plants, from yesterday, there is a pretty drastic difference... They obviously enjoyed the elixer I fed them...


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

They pretty much look the same as yesterday; 











Except little buds are forming at all the nodes, and stretching has ceased.


----------



## kaydub (Jan 6, 2009)

Damn dude, you don't have much stretch to cease. Those are some happy ladies. The superskunk looks awesome.

You came out of the gate projecting a lot of confidence, and you lived up to it. I've learned a lot from this journal, +rep for sure.

If you had unlimited clones would you have gone with more plants per lamp, lollipop style, or do you fell you get better yield with fewer, bigger plants filling the canopy?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

Good question...

I average the same yield either way...

But.

Growing larger plants takes more time in veg, and more effort in trimming for the canopy.


Since I started from seed, I took clones as fast as I could, which gave me different batches at different times.


So, my flowering room filled up within a few weeks, and the first batch was bigger than the second, and the second bigger than the third.




-On my next round they will all be the same size, they will all predominantly be the same strain, and they will all be flowered about the same size as the Super Skunks pictured above. (Two-Three weeks veg)


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 6, 2009)

ahhhh good to know, i now see why u do what u do(growing wise), partially atleast and it makes sense
i cant wait to start my indoor so i can experiment for myself


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'd rather they all be the same managable size, but the room filled up as clones were ready...

Three sets, so there are 3 different sizes, small, medium and large.









You can see the differences in height...


Otherwise, I'd keep them all the size of the SuperSkunks, and have 9 buckets per light...


Currently, I have 45 plants in the bloom room, so I'm only 9 plants shy of my normal grow... So plant count shouldn't really matter... The maybe extra ounce I would've gotten wasn't worth waiting another 2 weeks for bloom...


The next grow will be a whole bunch more uniform... Starting from seed is a total pain in the ass, that is, if you plan on keeping them as mothers and flowering the clones.


*I never expected to have so much information to give on growing from seed, mothering, cloneing etc...* Nor did I think it would take this long to establish a garden... From 15 seeds to a garden full of females...


_*What a long strange trip it's been...*_


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 7, 2009)

and its just gettin good...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd say its getting pretty damn good. That room looks real nice bro! I'm still sitting on my seeds, tryin to feel out my landlord. The mushrooms are going great though, thats been fun!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I only grew in one house where I wasn't sure if the landlord would really fuck with me...

For the first month he had people there everyday painting the outside of the house and putting on a new roof... All shit that had been put off and should've been done before I moved in... Or, he didn't have the money to do it untill I started paying rent... Either way, it was a real pain in the ass...

He had me open all the windows (mid summer) so they could paint around the frames etc. I voiced my opinion on how I should get a month free, for having to put up with all the bullshit, plus the a/c was shitty, barely cooled one room... So I had to get 3 window units...

I seperated the upstairs from the main level with a deadbolted door, if the landlord came in, I was subletting it to a "friend" I didn't have a key to get up there it was his room...

I ran water lines and drains up to a slop sink and had a subpanel with 2 20amp breakers...

A decent room, it was an old 2 story... attic like ceilings, about 25 feet by 15 feet... I grew in one straight line down the middle of the room.

So, the landlord never did come in the house, so it wasn't a big deal anyway.




And yes, it is getting exciting...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

I am planning on using my basement. The only thing I can think of that he would ever need to go down there for is if the hot water tanks fucked up. Its ours, and the upstairs appartments water heaters. I've designed everything to come down easily, but its would still be a bitch esspecially if something happened when we wheren't home, and they went down there to fix it without asking.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

I seriously doubt anything will happen to the water heater... The only time I ever had a problem with one is when we got a new house, and the electric was turned on before the water... The water heater wasn't turned off, and it was an electric one...

Since there wasn't any water in the tank, the heating elements melted...

It was a quick and easy fix, about 30 bucks for two heating elements and the socket to install them.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

I was already to start this week, then sunday he called and asked if we were home. Said he thought he left a can of wd40 in the basment, and wanted to get it. We weren't home, and told him that , and that we knew for a fact that there was no wd40 down there. It was just wierd thats all. I'm gonna talk to him the end of this week, and if all goes well, I might be able to germ this weekend. I still need to pick up a couple things, but this is a pay week, so should be all good.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, that is odd...

Usually a landlord will give 24 hours notice before stopping by, I'm pretty sure it's a state law in our state...


Plus, he could've asked if you'd leave it outside for him, there's no reason for him to butt into your privacy...


Most landlords don't give a fuck as long as they are getting their check every month. The add in to the cost on the fact they _expect_ you to fuck it up somewhat, and things will need fixing.

So, if something goes awry, fix it yourself, or negelect it if possible...

If you nicely ask him to quit bothering you and you'd appreciate your privacy, I'd imagine he'll comply...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats sort of what I was gonna say later this week. I was gonna have him fix the tiles in the bathroom like I said before, but it turns out they would have to fix the whole wall behind it too, and I don't want to deal with that kind of hassle right now. So I told him not to worry about it, it will be fine till we move. He said he was gonna talk to the plumber too, and get back to me. So I'm gonna finalize all that, and just tell him that I think everything will be ok, and I'll make sure to have you the rent. I don't know how to tell him we want privcy without it seeming rude, or fishy.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

I assume by "we" you mean you and your girl...

You could put all the blame on her... 

Say she wanted to have her privacy, having the landlord around doing work all the time takes away from the "home" feeling and she isn't comfortable with the fact he could come in any time...

That might work...


I just kept to myself, and he left me alone... Not once did I call to have anything fixed.


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 7, 2009)

man you r setup and plants fucking rock man


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## noltnercr03 (Jan 7, 2009)

Beastly Yields wow!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

I like the idea of using here. I don't usually have to bother my landlord for anything, thats why i really want to put an end to this bathroom thing. That came up when we first moved in.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh an MHM, what do you think of Milwaukee tds/PH test equipment, I was looking at some earlier? I've also looked at that hanna combo meter you suggested, thats what I think I'm gonna go with.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

The *Hanna* is the cheapest combo meter you can get... It works, but you have to calibrate it fairly often...


*Milwaukee* is midgrade, I've heard that the probes don't last very long, and need fairly frequent replacement. They also have more precise equipment, but any company who sells both excellent and decent stuff can't be trusted IMO.

*Eutech* is the most affordable top of the line, my pH pro2 has lasted 8 years +...


*BlueLab* is the most expensive and most accurate meter... I had the tri-meter dropped the box into the resevoir one too many times and it was busted, 300 dollar meter.

I currently use the BlueLab TDS truncheon, It's awesome, only 140 bucks... It's like a lightsaber for reading the ppm/ec... It's large, large enough to stir up the resevoir really well, it has an auto on/off, as soon as you put it in the water it give you a reading, if there is adjustment it recalibrates...

Only thing I'm not too fond of is it reqds in increments of 100 ppm, and flashes inbetween two numbers if its inbetween...

Say the ppm is 850, the lights would flash from 800 to 900 back and forth... If its 825, there'd be 2 flashes on 800 and one on 900...

Fairly easy to read, a whole lot easier than looking at a tiny LCD calculator screen.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

Well I'll have to see how my money is looking, thats one reason I was looking at the hanna, but maybe I'll step it up to a better one for the longevity.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

Any meter is better than none, and at 80 bucks having both pH and ppm, the hanna combo is the most affordable...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 7, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Any meter is better than none, and at 80 bucks having both pH and ppm, the hanna combo is the most affordable...



I paid a good bit more than that for my combo. 125 or so. But it works very well. I calibrate every couple of weeks. My probe is a year old. How would I know if it needed replacing?

The truncheon is cool tho


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 7, 2009)

MHM, my plant is pretty much done. im gonna chop in a few more days. but the branch i pollenated doesnt look quite finished. i popped out a bean and it still looks a bit green. i have been flushing for 3 days, this flush wont hurt the seeds will it? and should i leave the lower half of the plant to ripen more? thanks man.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

The Hanna combo *pen* is 80 bucks at my store, the box unit, with the seperate probes costs more...

The probe's electrode usually lasts 2-5 years... Depending on care and maintence. You'll know it's fucked up when it happens, either it won't give a reading at all and display an error message of some sort, or the reading will jump around all crazy like... 



-Slickwillie-
When did you pollinate?

At the first sign of flowering or later on...?


You can cut everything off but the pollinated branch if you wish to flower it longer...

Flushing won't hurt them.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 7, 2009)

cool, thanks. i think it was about 5 wks ago. the male was a seedling and the female was a clone and they both got going about the same week. i seperated them and collected pollen, jizzed up a lower branch, and chilled. i popped another one out after my post and they look like a few more days will be okay. im gonna pollenate a branch on each of my new flower girls too so im stocked up.

now in order for my to call my new shit stabilized i need to back cross several times right? i know this is a bit out of my league but its fun!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep, you can cross the offspring with either the male or female again... Like mother-fucking, or father-fucking... Kinda gross but that's what inbreeding and backcrossing is... Or at least my understanding.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 8, 2009)

i thought you had to pick a male and female from the seed stock(pick the pheno you want of course), breed them, then start over. i also was under the impression there was a number of times you must do this for a strain to be considered "stable".

if i cross back with one of the original parents(mother for this convo) wont i be lowering the amount of genes being contributed from the father to 25% from 50%?

plus the father is long gone, i still have plenty of pollen though.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, exactly, but you can go either way, if you want it to be more like the father, you cross back with the father...

I think 2 backcrosses is considered stablized... I'm not too sure...

I, too, am new to the breeding game.


----------



## Token (Jan 8, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, exactly, but you can go either way, if you want it to be more like the father, you cross back with the father...
> 
> I think 2 backcrosses is considered stablized... I'm not too sure...
> 
> I, too, am new to the breeding game.



Back-crossing is used to get more traits from that side of the family like you said. So if the father has big buds and the mother has resin and you cross those and you get a plant that has small nugs with resin you would cross back with the father, if you got big buds with no resin you cross back with mom, and if you got small buds with no resin you would start over. I think it may helps stabilize the strain but they should be stable when you cross them. Most people get a few different fathers and a few different mothers cross them and then see which two peered up the best, then cross the two best from different parents but same strain and cross those to make the final strain. It takes forever and sometimes you end up mt handed but sometime you get a gift from the gods or yourself depending on how you see it.

peace and good luck


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I thought...

Forget the proper name for genetic charts, but that's my basic understanding...

The ideal cross would be something that carries the best traits from both plants, but sometimes genes are dominant over others which lowers the chances that you'll get the traits you desire.

There's a 1/4 chance you'll see a recessive trait, and that might be hidden by another trait... Like a haze flavor might be recessive, and you're crossing it with skunk... On average 25% of the offspring will carry the haze taste, but it might be overpowered by the skunk...

It's a tricky process, I have the concept, but really have no idea what I'm doing, I'mm growing feminized seeds right not that I wanted to cross with super skunk... So, that's what I'm doing, as far as what I'm expecting, I have no idea, and hope to get something good.

Both of the strains I'm crossing have skunk lineage, so, I'm predicting a whole bunch of skunk variations.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

Alright let's put the breeding discussion to rest.. I have some pics of itsy bitsy buds to look at...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

Buds are forming, and everything's looking great... here... see for yourself...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the last week this week thing I had going... how about a # days ago today???


Super Skunk 3 days ago






Super Skunk today


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

How are those stalked plants doing???

Here they are...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

I just realized the stalks in my pics look bigger than some of the bud pictures I've seen... and BTW today is day 14... right on schedule...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

Time to go smoke a bowl...


----------



## Short Term Memory Loss (Jan 8, 2009)

pursing lips to see if they will reach. doh..........


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 12, 2009)

Slight update...

Two days ago all of the plants recieved a feeding of the FoxFarm chart, at a rate of *1100 PPM* 

Mix: _Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, Grow Big, Beastie Bloomz... With the addition of Honey Bee ES, Carbo load, Barricade, AN B-52 and Molasses._

I plan on supplementing Advanced Nutrients 2 part one feeding every other week, I gave them a feeding of the 2 part in week 1, and will do so on the next feeding... 

I don't use any chart, although they work great. I'm using different products from different companies so, I just use my meter... And add the levels I want. My supplements bring the baseline ppm up 200 points, and I add the base nutrient to the level I want, this past feeding it was 600. Then I add the soluables to boost up the feeding another 200. Depending on feeding strengths you can change either the feeding amounts, or add water if you over shoot the ppm.

It's tricky, but once you understand what you're putting in the soil, you'll know, what's food and what's not.


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 12, 2009)

looking great bro cant wate to see them full of nugs


----------



## japon26 (Jan 12, 2009)

this is a great thread,, very informative thnks for ur x per t's lol


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 12, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Slight update...
> 
> Two days ago all of the plants recieved a feeding of the FoxFarm chart, at a rate of *1100 PPM*
> 
> ...


 Did you start to show even a slight burn with the 1100 ppms or did they take to it?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope, no burn... They're lovin' it.

I'm going to give a light feeding tomorrow, sorta like a flush... And then my feeding after that will be my peak, week 4 at 1250 ppm...




Man, I'm having some trouble with the bubble buckets, it's a good thing I shortened the experiment to just three buckets... I'm running outta room in the bloom space as they grow larger, and I thibnk I might just get rid of the bubblebuckets...

They're growing rather slow, and I checked them last week and it was all slimed out... Not sure what from, but a complete nasty slime...

I deduced it to the yeast in the sweetleaf combined with airation and sugar... Because it smelled like a brewery...

The plants didn't seem to not like it either, but I did rinse it all off... They seemed to like it, I guess, but the hydro buckets are the runts of the growroom by far... I guess proof that I'm much better at soil than hydro... Because they aren't dying, and I'm sure some of you out there would be happy with them... I think I'm gonna kill them off to make room for the rest of the monsters.

Haven't decided yet.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 13, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Haven't decided yet.


A common problem around here . . . .


Smelling like a brewery, huh. Yeast is like a fat boy in a donut shop; it eats til it explodes. Is that like putting a co2 generator in your medium? What else is the yeast supposed to do for the plant? get it drunk?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 13, 2009)

The hell if I know man, I didn't read any of the charts on hydro, and figured sweet leaf would be okay to use... Until I got the slime ball.

There is still residual amount in there, it's starting to slime up a bit, but I didn't add any sugars... Fuck... I think I put carbo load in there... Dammit. That's why the little amount left is growing back...

I don't notice any negative effects from the yeast, it's all over the roots... I didn't use sweet leaf in the Fox Farm bucket. And yeast isn't a problem, no slime, but it's not growing nearly as well as the advanced buckets with the slime.

But all three are probably the worst plants in the garden... They are dwarfed by the clones that were planted at the same time...

I guess I'm going to stick with dirt for now 

Maybe try out a drip setup next time, I had success with a drip table before...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 13, 2009)

Thinking... Without the addition of all the air from the pump, I'd imagine the amount of co2 being put off from the yeast would suffocate the roots... Oxygen is good for roots, co2 bad...

I did put some h2o2 in the buckets the last time I cleaned them out, I guess I'm just going to run Advanced 2part and big bud in there, without any sugars or anything... Or I'm just gonna say fuck it, and make room for the larger plants, with seems like a better plan... Oh, well, that's what happens when you experiment sometimes...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 13, 2009)

I was reading back, and I don't think I mentioned that I pollinated each of my strains with the biggest fastest growing super skunk male I had...

So, I'll have a seeded;

Blueberry
9Mile
Silver Mango
Super Skunk

Hopefully I didn't pollinate the whole garden... 

Or the bitches might get jealous of the pregnant plants and start to masturbate... That would be bad.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 13, 2009)

That's great you didn't have any problems--I have in the past experienced nute burn when I get close to 1200ppm feeds in soil. As far as the bubble buckets-----Did you use the sweet leaf/carbload for the piranha or voodoo juice? other wise no need for sugar/carbs in hydro. If you're thinking of saving them just clean the buckets and rinse the roots, then mix fresh non-organic nutrients at a reduced ppm and reintroduce h202---1.7ml/L of 35%-----then give them 3 to 5 days-if they don't return to vigorous growth then toss them as you said.----Another thing you could try that might sound crazy but works is take the plants-----netpots/roots/hydroton and all and put them in another bucket with soil(transplant)---cover the top hydroton with soil as well. Give them a good dose of B1 and see what happens.. I've done clones in hydroton net pots then into soil with zero problems. Whatever you choose----hope it works out brother...


----------



## FatSalad (Jan 13, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Oh shit...
> 
> I was meaning to mention what my buddy got himself for christmas...
> 
> ...


 

I Just got mine in the mail. You gotta push it really close to get a good picture but this thing is tits. Amazon has them for 20 bucks. yes 20 bucks 25 with shipping . Enjoy. I only took a couple of pics. it was nite nite time for the girls.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 13, 2009)

i must have an eyeclops....


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 13, 2009)

Is it a EyeClops BioniCam by any chance? It's listed for $26 so I wasn't sure if it was the one you were talking about. Regardless this thing is badass to say the least.

Kids have all the fun...


----------



## Tem421 (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah the person that started the journal named it, so that might be a touchy subject. I've definitely heard worse names before, and in context 9mile isn't a bad name at all.

sometimes I feel like dealers just completely make up names on the spot, sometimes I even want to call them out on it. It's like they want to see how many dumb names they can make up for some generic strain.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, on the eyeclops if you unscrew the "eye" part it'll move the lens further out so you don't have to cram the bud up in there so much... 

Thanks for posting the pics so others can see... +rep for that... 







Masterofgenetics said:


> I wanna know what idiot named a strain 9mile...lol... I hate rap but check out this song and my journal.....
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0F6UU9qru4
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



That idiot would be me 

*I wanna know what kind of dumbass goes into someone's journal, calls them an idiot and plugs not only their own journal, but posts a like to youtube as well...* Dickface 



I do believe if you hatch a seed from landrace it's your right to name it... Or am I wrong?

And seeing as the strain was originally grown in *Nine Mile, Jamaica* outside the home of Bob Marley... I thought it was appropriate...

I don't like rap either, but at least I'm intelligent enough to know the Eminem's movie is called 8Mile... Not 9Mile...

I think it's my duty to check out your journal... And maybe flame you back a bit...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, throw it down. Its all good. VV


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Go look at his precious journal now... 

Seems like a lot of people have problems with him, and nobody has interest in his journal... A whole bunch of over the medicinal counter made up strains, that he's crossing with "Smashberry" whatever that is...

Jeeze, shit happens...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 14, 2009)

jeeezus....whats the matter with you MHM? naming a strain you traveled halfway around the world to get after the local where you got it!?! gawd, couldnt you have named it "kryptocronikizzle" or something great like that? i bet the cool guys like the _master_ over here would love that!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't really even name it... It's just called whaer it's from...

I imagine he confused it with the Eminem movie 8Mile, and statered spouting off... I deserved an apology, but I flamed him instead


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 14, 2009)

i dig it. hell, i want some... its probably some of the least inbred genetics availible. weed is like farm cats anymore...inbred as fuck. thats why i was dissapointed when i read they couldnt germ any of those 2200 yr old seeds. THAT would have been some pure genes!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 14, 2009)

i visited him too, put a link to my jernal there too. what can i say, im petty sometimes.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Hehehe, yeah...

Borderline childish sometimes.



I believe it'd have to be a P1 strain, there aren't really different strains in Jamaica so much, and the shit it came from was like a fruity haze... That's what the buds are starting to smell like... Super thin leaves forming around the buds too.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2009)

OK so heres a newb question. 

Is the P1, or F1 the number of times its been backcrossed?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

A P1 strain is a pure landrace, F1 is it's offspring... If you breed a P1 with an F1, you get a F1, if you breed a F1 with a F1 you get F2... Breed a F2 with a F1, you get F3... Breed two F2s you get F4... Breed F1 and F3, you get F4... At least that's my understanding... When you get past F2, it's really a who knows game.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

That being said, Super Skunk is a F1, if 9Mile is considered a P1, it's offspring will be F1... If 9Mile is a F1, the offspring are F2... *Again... I think*


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2009)

Cool, I wasn't sure how it all worked at all.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Pfft hahahah 


I delete nothing...... Deal with it loser.

You came in my journal, and called me an idiot... Fuck Jesus, I don't turn the other cheak.

The readers of my journal know better than to think I'm a poser...


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 14, 2009)

man why do people have to come on other peoples shit and be haters dont worry hes just jealous lol he doesent have a green thumb like us lol


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 14, 2009)

you mean youve been faking it the whole time! SHARLATAN!!!


plus he either cant type, spell, speak correctly, or a combo of the three. role playing....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe I should educate you a little... Skunk #1 is originally a mexican/columbian brickweed from the 70s...

My *9Mile* is a Jamaican landrace... Meaning it's a native plant to Jamaica... Meaning it's considered a P1 strain...


Damn, calling youself "Master of Genetics" and don't know shit eh?

Afghanistan has it's own landraces too... Afghani, Kush... Bet you didn't know Kush is from the Kush Mountains in Afghanistan...


Thailand has the fruity haze strains...


Maybe you're the one spouting bullshit, "master of genetics"


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 14, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> oh yeah mr.progay Im really just a small kid still in grade school..I had to skip school just to make this thread



*Now that, I do believe...


Speaking of... I believe underage posters get banned...*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

:: dancing around like a fairy. ::

"Oh, I'm the master of genetics... I can buy seeds..."


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 14, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> :: dancing around like a fairy. ::
> 
> "Oh, I'm the master of genetics... I can buy seeds..."


wasted hit laughing my ass off...but worth the wasted hit for sure!


----------



## multisonic (Jan 14, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> wasted hit laughing my ass off...but worth the wasted hit for sure!


It's probably because I'm lame, but when I read that the first time I didn't find it half as funny as when it was quoted and someone else found it funny. Now I'm about to roll off of my couch with laughter.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank god... What a troll...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 14, 2009)

you have to do a mental picture of masterbaterofgenetics doing the fairy dance with a high-pitched girly voice...priceless


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

-Haha, yeah... That's an odd leaf in front of a pretty lady...


Oh, master, if you weren't lying about still being in grade school, then I'm old enough to be your father...


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 14, 2009)

The plants are looking fantastic brother-----keep up the incredible work-------Thanks for helping so many on RIU--------Keep it green!!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey doc... 

I'm planning an update upload of pics tonight...

It'll be a few hours.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 14, 2009)

now i know your about to go jerk off! no doubt in this mind.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Today 08:57 AM - permalink
Masterofgenetics 

Hey whats man I think you are staff here..I maybe wrong But I have a guy named mr.howardmarks that is being very rude and abusive on my thread and I asked him to stop and he hasn't.And I asked him to delete his post and he hasn't..I kinda got into it with him and from the start told him I was sorry for a comment I had made and he has flipped out he has add the pages if not more of spam to my page..

What can I do to block him or to delete his threads?





Ummm, I never read an apology... anyone???

*How about them apples...

Delete my threads???*

Not once have I ever ran to the mods... what a bitch.


At least it's over now...




Just adds a bit of character to the journal... let's the readers in on a bit of the 'reality' of the internet.


----------



## multisonic (Jan 14, 2009)

::In a zombie/nerd voice::


The interwebs are totally real.


----------



## Titan4jah (Jan 14, 2009)

haha I love how this mr. marks thinks he did something special, not only have all those things been posted before, but in way better quality........
I havent grown for 2o years... but when i have, im guna act like i know things that other people dont... and post shit on the net about growing so people know how cool i am, as well as feed people the info they need to grow so they dont have to click on the other 1 million links right next to mine.


Its cool that you contribute to the site, but all your positive vibez are gone with the negitivity you spread. and you my friend howard sound almost anti hippy. If your ganja is so great how can you be such a angry prick to people?
I think you need to get more biblical my freand....ever herd InI? bless up n turn the cheek, if your so masterful at our craft you shouldent need to use words to make youself feel like your what you say you are, and honestly noone cares..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Titan4jah said:


> you my friend howard sound almost anti hippy.
> 
> 
> I think you need to get more biblical my freand....ever herd InI? bless up n turn the cheek, if your so masterful at our craft you shouldent need to use words to make youself feel like your what you say you are, and honestly noone cares..


 

*DIE HIPPIE DIE!!!* How's that for anti-hippie

Hippies ruin _everything_


Religion is the opiate of the masses, who tells you to bow down and surrender, god... Without god evolution can occur, survival of the fittest... and I'm sure your hippie ass will be one of the first to die.



I'm not doing this for you or anyone else... this is for me... a documentation start to finish of how I do what I do. You know how hard it is for a disorganised person to organize a journal???


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

"...ohhh, I'm just gonna sit around and sponge off the rest of society... maybe form a commune and sponge of each other until we all get sick and split up..."


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 14, 2009)

Crazy how you let the way other people live their lives affect the way you live yours.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

It doesn't change the way I live my life at all man, I live free, _or die..._ 




And a dude with an avatar of Les Claypool and Buckethead just told me "ever herd InI? bless up n turn the cheek"

Noooo, I've only spent a total of 4 months in Jamaica... And you might be shocked at how violent their religion is...


----------



## Titan4jah (Jan 14, 2009)

so you have to wright down what you know....to remember it....or tooo what? or you dont know what you do....so you wright it down to read it and figure it out......
im sorry your a skeptic but rastafari stands alone, and peaple like you are what give ganja growers a bad name.



edit: and you really are confused. ratsafari is a livity not a religion. the true man of jah knows this to be true, and what you have seen in jamaca is NOT what makes up rastafari, what you saw were gettos made by politics, abd as blind as you are you mixed this with rastafari. and just because i like bucketheads music dosent mean i follow his ideals guy.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

"Rastafari isn't religion..." you sure about that.... 

It's part of rastafarian faith that you shouldn't use condoms, even though there are rampant aids outbreaks in Etheopia and Jamaica... because sex isn't right without procreation... the same as how they'll murder gays... or "batty boys"

And I'm keeping a detailed journal with pictures so I can look back a week ago and see the difference... and keep track of what I've done... Fuck man, I've pretty much written a book.

*Blah, blah, blah... White boy in wheel chair pretending to be a rasta... God... at the top of the page it say "MrHowardMarks' Experienced Grower Journal"*

*How about you quit fucking around...*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

*Sooooooooooooo............. Maybe we can get back to my journal....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Just looks like a shitty basement huh...








Until you look behind the plastic....


----------



## justatoker (Jan 14, 2009)

"*White boy in wheel chair pretending to be a rasta"*


da fuck? lol


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 14, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> *Blah, blah, blah... White boy in wheel chair pretending to be a rasta... God... at the top of the page it say "MrHowardMarks' Experienced Grower Journal"*
> 
> *How about you quit fucking around...*



what is a grower journal?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

A little last week this week...



January 8th





Today (14th)








January 8th






Today (14th)


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 14, 2009)

oh a grow journal ok... from the updates I was wondering if you just blabbed in here or what


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

SuperSkunks

January 8th





Today (14th)


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

So that's almost the end of week 3... 19 days in...


----------



## doogleef (Jan 14, 2009)

Titan4jah said:


> so you have to wright down what you know....to remember it....or tooo what? or you dont know what you do....so you wright it down to read it and figure it out......
> im sorry your a skeptic but rastafari stands alone, and peaple like you are what give ganja growers a bad name.
> 
> 
> ...


Go away, Troll. 


Ladies look great, MHM!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

To get rid of all the Kanye West that ruined my journal... and all those lingering fucking hippies.... Crank up the speakers and click on these...

*Strapping Young Lad; "Love?"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeG-6bpeUkA

Heaviest shit on the planet.


*SLAYER*;
"Raining Blood"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUDWLp1yIWw

"Jesus Saves"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqbeo5A6ujE&feature=related


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

*Mudvayne; *_"Determined"_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm5NZnPcSrA&feature=related
_"Not Falling"_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og3qsy4pCaw&feature=related

*NIN;* _"Into the void" (Quite possibly the best song ever)_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqgggIMK7Ic&feature=PlayList&p=AFA45A377A27D84F&index=11

_"Reptile"_ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuSgkgyvc3s


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 14, 2009)

i never realised until now that this run around were at the same day of flower. shit is looking good. i wonder who will be done first?


----------



## justatoker (Jan 14, 2009)

Heres a few good 1's >


SMF > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKXWAE8YYxY

Vicinity of Obscenity > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQoAUI84amI


*Banana banana banana terracotta banana terracotta terracotta pie!*
_*Banana banana banana terracotta banana terracotta terracotta pie!*_








*^^**S.O.A.D.**^^*




HAHA IM baked.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry I had too.....
the best song of all time..the hardest metal

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI


----------



## justatoker (Jan 14, 2009)

Rofl ^^^^^





*&#9495;&#9515;&#9473;&#9473;&#12288;&#9475;&#12288;&#9473;&#9473;&#9507;&#9499;&#12288;&#12288;&#9507;&#9515; *
*&#12288;&#9475;&#12288;&#9473;&#9473;&#9473;&#9473;&#9473;&#12288;&#9475;&#12288;&#9487;&#9523;&#9515;&#9507;&#9523;&#9491;&#12288;*
*&#12288;&#9495;&#9473;&#9473;&#9523;&#9473;&#9523;&#9473;&#9473;&#9499;&#12288;&#9475;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#9475; *
*&#9473;&#9473;&#9473;&#9473;&#9475;&#12288;&#9475;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#9495;&#9473;&#9523;&#9523;&#9473;&#9499;*


*F U haha*


----------



## Titan4jah (Jan 14, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> "Rastafari isn't religion..." you sure about that....
> 
> It's part of rastafarian faith that you shouldn't use condoms, even though there are rampant aids outbreaks in Etheopia and Jamaica... because sex isn't right without procreation... the same as how they'll murder gays... or "batty boys"
> 
> ...


 





SO your grouping the bad with the good to prove no point whats so ever, allot of people say they are rastafari but dont live the livity, just like allot of people say they are christian but beat gays and spread hate. and how can you pretend to believe in something? And the faith you talk about that allot of rastafari follow is that of H.I.M not condoms in such. the thing with that is that its not natural. but since you know everything i dont know why you spoke on something and sounded so informed i had to enlighten you. also there are 10000000 million groups gangs exec that call them selfs "rasta" so learn the difference next time.





*blah blah blah..experienced grower that still grows weak plants. My boy whos been growing for 30 plus years spit his coffee when he saw your plants just now, ya he laughed that hard.....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Pepperoni, green peppers, mushrooms, olives, chives...  More into heavier music...

I used to really get down to Rage... And Slayer... Nine Inch Nails more for chillaxing.


I don't listen to gay shit like Stained like "master"...

If you're reading this, you need to turn that angst and depression into hate... _Release the hate..._ Don't take crap from anybody.

But...

*Don't give crap to anyone*

_If someone pisses on your shoe, you have every right to strangle him with your shoelaces... And shit on his face._


----------



## Titan4jah (Jan 14, 2009)

see you are the type of person that gives ganja a bad name...*you!*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Blah, blah, blah... Religion is for the weak...

You must be retarded to believe that someone has the answers to unanswerable questions... 

One day, you will die. That's the only certainty you'll get...


----------



## Titan4jah (Jan 14, 2009)

i truly am sorry for you.

and he is the reason there are questions.

you must be really retarded to have so much experience but still grow weak plants.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

You'll die too buddy...

Hard to judge what they'll finish like considering it's week three... But these looked about the same around this time...


Some finished product.
















A little reminder of what's to come...


----------



## Titan4jah (Jan 14, 2009)

ive seen these, there not bad. you pushed your yeild. but one good crop aint nothing. and since everyone i know has the same or better then that. im really not impressed. you should be growing some *kill* the way you talk. that looks like some regs around here.

ne way you know everything so im guna sit back in watch to see how much a newbie like me can learn from the great mister marks here.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

They are right on schedule, actually a bit ahead, looking at pictures from the past...

They're loving it.


I just fed a simplified mixture of Advanced Nutrients 2part, Barricade, CarboLoad, SweetLeaf, and BigBud at a rate of *600 ppm and 2 gallons per pot* this is my mid flower flush I guess you'd call it... They'll be thirsty in two days probably...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

"One good garden..." Sure, buddy... I've had countless gardens that all looked similar to that one... Sorry my camera's a piece of junk... But you can't deny that's a good looking garden...

Consistantly...


How about staying on the subject... Prick.


----------



## Titan4jah (Jan 14, 2009)

whats the subject....and whats with the name calling, seems youv lost your cool. and i did say it looked good. and it dosent matter if you have had countless grows, i havent, and my weed is just as good. i think id rather smoke sage brush then ne of your weed guy, even if it was a super strain like space qween.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Nope no "super" genetics, just good old horticulture know-how... The pictures were of Sensi Star...

Mind you, all of the pics look yellowish in color due to the red spectrum of the HPS bulbs... If it were normal lighting conditions they'd look nice and green.

I think everyone know this but hey, you never know.

It'd a good thing you don't want any of this, because there are plenty of people that would pay to just smell a bag of this... Besides it's all spoken for... No soup for you.


----------



## Titan4jah (Jan 14, 2009)

i knew it your a "dealer" one of dems huh.....nice. explains alot.


----------



## kaydub (Jan 14, 2009)

I recently learned that you can adjust the white balance to get natural looking pics under HPS. Depends on you camera - on my Canon you hit the function button, arrow down to AWB, and then arrow over to Custom. Hold something white in front of you camera and press the set button. Obviously the preocedure will differ depending on your camera.

Plants look fucking awesome in any case.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 14, 2009)

Titan4jah said:


> i knew it your a "dealer" one of dems huh.....nice. explains alot.


Dude, go back to your thread where somebody (masterbater) may give a shit about your opinion. 

I repeat. Go away troll.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey nice cuts there my friend...I am still laughing over these pics of your mad cloning skills, playa Idk but thats just my opinion


lol.. owned


doogleef said:


> Dude, go back to your thread where somebody (masterbater) may give a shit about your opinion.
> 
> I repeat. Go away troll.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm an admitted newb. So what I made a mistake? Didn't hurt anything. Go away troll


----------



## Titan4jah (Jan 14, 2009)

hahaha..hahs...ha........ha........troll? what does that mean....might wanna stop watching lord of the rings guy.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 14, 2009)

Trolls are douche-nozzles that lurk around in other people's threads and say shit just to start conflict. I think that describes you pretty well.






Anyway, MHM does not really need me to defend his thread you were just irritating. Peace.


----------



## Tem421 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wait a second....I'm really confused.............doesn't everyone smoke weed here? We're all on the same team here eses'. But seriously this isn't your thread. No need for people to argue in internet forums over who holds a more extensive knowledge of growing dank, delicious, fuzzy nugatacity.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Kaydub, but I doubt my old Sony Mavica that saves to 3.5 floppy discs has that option, I'll check it. (Your name is Kaydub, like Keller Williams' radio station...?)



Titan-
Nope, I'm no dealer, just a caregiver for those who need more hate to spread around._ Without hate, there's no love..._




It's not rocket science... *It's just a plant*. It grows just like all the others, if you care for it properly.

I'd apppreciate it if you'd quit fucking with my journal, nobody here wants to hear your empirical bullshit...

"Don't judge lest ye be judged." Where's your journal... Oh right there...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Just checked out Titan's journal... Obvious hater...

Who tries to speak patois... 

I've seen you post four different times in different threads that you got hit by a bus riding your CBR and you're paralyzed from the waist down... Don't get so down and out man, you should be living like there's no tomorrow, I've been dead, several times, and brought back... Do you think I give a shit about anything I'm not enjoying?

And right there on page one of your journal is the love connection between you and master... Nice closet, where do you put your clothes?

Quit hating assface.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 14, 2009)

holy moly! when i dont like whats on TV i change the channel, i dont sit and tell the TV how stupid i think it is...because it will change nothing.

get a new hobby titan.

MHM...keep up the good work holmes.


oh and for the record - before we grew we all got our weed from dealers, so dont be so quick to condemn the very people who introduced you to herb.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Actually, I got mine from my father... Then a dealer.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 15, 2009)

well me too, but most werent as lucky as us in that respect. i just hate it when people who grow thier own condemn dealers and growers who grow for distribution. sure, growing your own is far superior to buying dope. but most growers started out getting thier dope from dealers, who in turn got it from growers. and how about those who cannot grow for whatever reason, they dont get to smoke? pisses me off, high and mighty bastards.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

In case any newcomers were wondering what's up with the long branches with nothing on them...









[/QUOTE]



The reason behind this is purely light penetration, and ratio of growth...

The fewer budsites, the more energy is promoted to the top... And anything more than 18 inches from the bulb isn't worth it.


Basically a uniform canopy of buds will get you the best harvest... Plus, nobody likes smoking larfy little buds, and they're a bitch to trim, so I remove them before they have a chance...

This process is called stalking, it'll create massive colas, because all of the small buds aren't taking any energy away from the cola, and all growth occurs at the tops.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

I rearranged some plants last night after killing off the hydro buckets... They were growing fine and all, but I'd be lucky to have gotten a half ounce off them when they were finished, so I made more room for the bigger plants.

I spread out my blueberries to get more light to them... And reorganized the 9Miles and Blueberries that are stalked... So now there are 6 9Miles under one 600, and 5 blueberries under the other...

I have 7 blueberries under another light

7 Super skunks under the forth...

And a mixture under the other two lights...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh, and the Advanced bubble buckets were way outperforming the FoxFarm... Even though the AN was slimed up, and the FoxFarm wasn't... But it's hard to tell if any of that is viable evidence... They all sucked pretty hard.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey are you saying foxfarm makes a dwc Bucket or you just mean that a Dwc bucket with foxfarm in it got slime. I used Dwc buckets on my last grow with foxfarm and was very unhappy with the results. I would have my roots die every resvoir change, they would come back though. But my brother told me it was because I needed to use a water chiller, Ever since then I've kinda frowned on dwc, I like my setup Im using now its just easy.


----------



## Token (Jan 15, 2009)

Whats the wattage of those lights? If they are 600w+ you didn't need to clean up the plants so much, I know you say you have had many gardens, but I've done this to get the best WPG.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Nope I made homemade buckets... 5gal, airstones and net pots w/ hydroton.

They were working like they were supposed to, the FoxFarm stayed slime free...

The Advanced buckets got slimed with yeast... But outperformed the FoxFarm...  I guess...

I chopped them down because they were the runts by far...


I don't think not having a chiller or anything was my problem, they didn't have any time at all really for veg, just a week... When roots popped outta the bottom of the net pots I switched the lights over...


Root growth was healthy, but plant growth was terrible, they did start to flower fairly well, but were to small to care about.

Besides, it only cost me like 15 bucks to make 9 of them... Good thing I only flowered 3, otherwise I'd be out a full light of plants...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Those are all 600Wers...

I did leave some underbrush before... But averaged the same yield... 

It's more of a time consuming pain in the ass to trim small buds... That don't add up to much... So I trim them off and give a couple grams to the tops.

They get so crowded in there there's nothing but colas showing by the end.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 15, 2009)

well I'm still not sure about that concept myself, I usually do trim the bottoms for new cuts. But when I stake them up< I get bigger cola's because instead of all the power trying to support the cola's is gone and it works but when I do this I get real small stems which I think holds back from the nute uptake.. Idk? and then I've tried to make them super bushy and end up with thousands of buds but all are small. This run I plan on flowering at about three weeks into veg. So I have just a big cola at the top.. Im still kinda unsure though. I like the 4 way split and lolli popped style the best with topping just twice to make four domn.. cola's


----------



## Token (Jan 15, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Those are all 600Wers...
> 
> I did leave some underbrush before... But averaged the same yield...
> 
> ...


I hear ya, I use 400 watters and put 30 plants in one gallon pots and clean them up like yours well maybe a little less, I get about an average of 3/4-oz per plant. I use to let them grow about 1'-1'6" then flower 9 in a 3*3 and get almost 2oz per plant, but I was using 2 gallon pots. I just dont understand why you would use 5 gallons and clean them up so much with 600 watters?

hydro is really fun I have one now that should yield me a qp + under a 400!

Peace and happy growing.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah... Kinda on both those posts...


I find that the best you can do is determined by the light... The bushier the plant, the smaller the buds... And having like 100 buds that weigh a pound vs 20 buds that weigh a pound saves a lot of time in trimming...


I average a pound per light, sometimes more, sometimes less... 


Having an even canopy will get you the best results regardless, being able to use the full power of the light and all...


And as far as the 5gal pots, the more root area the better, more surface area for nutrient uptake...




And master- do you use potassium silicate, or silica?

It raises the pH, so, adjustment is necessary, and you have to add it first, before any of the nutes...


It improves nutrient uptake acting as a catalyst, and also creates stronger cellular structure... IE... Thicker stronger stems...


But, even with that, in the last two weeks or so of flower, I still have to tie up my buds... I think it works better than staking.


I use mason line tied to the chain that suspends the hoods, looped around the colas and pulling them up towards the light...

Looks like a "puppet master" for buds after I'm through.


----------



## UserFriendly (Jan 15, 2009)

*** sigh ***


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 15, 2009)

F*ck I Just used Protech for the first time this morning well I added 40 ml of problend flower, and 20 ml of tigerbloom, 20 ml of magi-cal, then 20 ml protech which is silica and It foamed up my in my measureing cup.. I know that did'nt look right.. what do you mean use first. I am using a res tank, I recycle all my nutes and use them for about a three day period. But I plan on doing a flush every week on sunday to flush out them salt build up.. Im confused How do I use it first. and why does it turn into gooey shit?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah... That gooey shit happens as a reaction to the other shit in the water...

You have to add the silica first to avoid the goop-up.

I don't quite understand your "recycling" but when you mix up the nute to plain water add the protech first...

It's like adding acid to water... Vs water to acid... There's a right and wrong way...

It might say it on the bottle.


-What's the *sigh* for UserFriendly???

Not looking good enough for 20 days?

It's like watching the grass grow... Wait... It is watching the grass grow.


----------



## UserFriendly (Jan 15, 2009)

You got all those lights and no trees.

Sensi's Super Skunk supposedly has massive yield potential, like 3+ lbs/tree........ indo. I know Skunks like to branch out so much and i think that is where the weight is. Just hurts to see all that veg get trimmed off.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 15, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> You'll die too buddy...
> 
> Hard to judge what they'll finish like considering it's week three... But these looked about the same around this time...
> 
> ...


 Looks tasty as hell-----nice candy!!!-----great color/density/size. I can tell they got alot of love


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 15, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> Aight I got you. I use a cup to measure my nutes in but I will add the protech first from now on. I mean recycle by, My whole system is meant for drip lines after it water's the plants whats left over collects into a res tray with air stones then I reuse it. For three days then it goes into my train wreck pot. I water three times a day right now because of the coco is so airy and doesn't hold any water. The bottom will stay wet but not the top, So once I fell I got a good root ball I will cut down on the water until heavy into flower.. Idk if that makes sense? does to me but Im a little off


Why did you post those pics?-----I'm going to send MerryMaids and some bleach to ya. Not trying to be rude or negative but man---that's one filthy room---You're setting yourself up for failure.


----------



## UserFriendly (Jan 15, 2009)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Why did you post those pics?-----I'm going to send MerryMaids and some bleach to ya. Not trying to be rude or negative but man---that's one filthy room---You're setting yourself up for failure.


Yeah, everyone knows plants don't like dirt.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 15, 2009)

I wasn't trying to be negative at all----Pathogens/virus/mold spores/bacteria and other nasty stuff you don't want in your garden can multiply very fast and cause major problems--I'm sure the time you've put into your garden is valuable and I would hate to see you or anyone loose a crop. 10% bleach solution takes care of 99.99% of these problems with a regular schedule and a little elbow grease.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 15, 2009)

well I painted the room before hand It was a old shed that hasn't been used in probably 35+ years. I just moved out here to fix up the house so we can sell it I was only going to be here until about april. then Im moving And The last couple days I've done alot work in there. And this weekend I'm going to scrub the tray off that holds the bags


DR. VonDankenstine said:


> I wasn't trying to be negative at all----Pathogens/virus/mold spores/bacteria and other nasty stuff you don't want in your garden can multiply very fast and cause major problems--I'm sure the time you've put into your garden is valuable and I would hate to see you or anyone loose a crop. 10% bleach solution takes care of 99.99% of these problems with a regular schedule and a little elbow grease.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

I think he was being sarcastic towards doc... But yeah, try and keep everything clean and tidy... All the dust getting kicked up has to land somewhere... I get the recycling, I forgot you were growing in coco coir...

Ever try AN Monkey Juice? I hear great things about it...



UserFriendly- those are the Blueberries and 9Miles that grew fricking huge... It's one way to tame a huge plant, and yes there are many...


I think if I were to ever bloom large plants like these again, I'd do it vertical instead of with the hoods... But cooling would be an issue, and I don't like having to fuck with massive plants...


The super skunks didn't get nearly as much stalking, and yes they are stocky as fuck, they could be mistaken for cabbage...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 15, 2009)

he was jokin....plants dont like dirt...soil hahaha funny
cause u said his room was "filthy" aka dirty....

and marks your gettin ripped on so hopefully your end product justifies your other pictures
personally i think they look fine just a little bare....but thats the idea i guess


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Ha, beat you to the punch 


I'm going outta town for the weekend, I'll be on here and there... But not all day. That's only while I'm at work.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 15, 2009)

i kno ya little bastard  haha
you say skunk is your favourite strain, and well any skunk parented strain??
so whats your favourite marks


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Favorite strain... it's had to tell...

How about 4... 
Silver Pearl, 
Super Silver Haze, 
Somango, 
Super Skunk...



I guess I like strains starting in "ess"

*Sour Diesel
*Sensi Star


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 15, 2009)

A few things about the lollipop method: Some growers that have never seen this method at first look at the pics and laugh or say WTF due to the fact of the stripped down stems in the first weeks of flowering but as MHM said in a prev post--light penetration in an indoor garden can only reach so far down and with lots of vegetative matter blocking the light--small loose buds would develop on the bottom part of the stems. One of the things that makes this method work so well is the fact that the root-mass has developed to a size that can feed the entire plant before it's striped down, Then not only is the energy of the plant directed to the top main colas but the root-mass is developed to a size that can promote larger/faster cola growth with more density and size once its been lolipoped. And on a side note trimming is soooooo much easier to deal with and takes a lot less time.


----------



## UserFriendly (Jan 15, 2009)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> I wasn't trying to be negative at all----Pathogens/virus/mold spores/bacteria and other nasty stuff you don't want in your garden can multiply very fast and cause major problems--I'm sure the time you've put into your garden is valuable and I would hate to see you or anyone loose a crop. 10% bleach solution takes care of 99.99% of these problems with a regular schedule and a little elbow grease.


Just teasin' ya bro. 



HookedOnChronic said:


> he was jokin....plants dont like dirt...soil hahaha funny
> cause u said his room was "filthy" aka dirty....
> 
> and marks your gettin ripped on so hopefully your end product justifies your other pictures
> personally i think they look fine just a little bare....but thats the idea i guess


Who's rippin' on Mister's grow? Lemme at 'em. I'll K- their ass into the negatory! 



MrHowardMarks said:


> I think he was being sarcastic towards doc... But yeah, try and keep everything clean and tidy... All the dust getting kicked up has to land somewhere... I get the recycling, I forgot you were growing in coco coir...
> 
> Ever try AN Monkey Juice? I hear great things about it...
> 
> ...


Shit man... if only I could afford to grow trees..... uh... I would...? Uh huh.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 15, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> Ive done lollipopping before. And it was ok but here is my friends pics. these are the same strains that im growing. they were off the same moms. He has a little better set-up then mine though. He uses two 4x4 and 600hps and 600Mh on a light mover they were staked up. And these are some of the biggest cola's that I've ever seen in my life, These strains consist of amensia haze 1 and 2, sour thia, sour mist, and chocolate trip. I think these plants were somewhere around day 90, But not 100% sure on that


 The buds look nice but in general the plants are being over-feed--a lot of nute burn as seen in pics(look at the margins of the leafs and tips) a few other minor plant problems as well but other than that nice work---he could get better results with going with another HPS instead of mixing in the MH. I don't see alot of branching so even he could have benefited from loli-poping in that set-up.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

I also see a whole lot of wasted space... Unless he's a med grower, or already harvested earlier strains... He could put a lot more plants in there.

Also, the pics I posted were of a 45-50 day strain... Not a 90 day.

And thanks doc for filling in on the explaination


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 15, 2009)

no different flowering times.. the table on the right is used to flush those pictures are at the end of that run.. they were filled at one time. believe he knows what he is doing.. but im going to delete that post for his personal safety


MrHowardMarks said:


> I also see a whole lot of wasted space... Unless he's a med grower, or already harvested earlier strains... He could put a lot more plants in there.
> 
> Also, the pics I posted were of a 45-50 day strain... Not a 90 day.
> 
> And thanks doc for filling in on the explaination


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 15, 2009)

Man everyone is in the loop but me----How the hell do you delete a post?---I thought the mods had control over that???????? shit---i'm alwas the last to know!!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 15, 2009)

i figured it out when he started talking about it. for a short period after you post you can go back and edit it, one of the edit options is to plain old delete the post. its only a couple hour window so....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it's more of a post # thing, not a timeframe...

But yeah, when you hit edit post, there is an option to delete it, right by the "reason for editing" there is a "reason for deletion" and a "delete post" button...



I never delete my posts... It makes shit confusing...




I could ask a question like, "Do you love to smoke weed?"


-you answer "of course."

Then I go back and edit it to, "do you love to suck cock?"

And now your reply, "of course" is to a different question entirely...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 16, 2009)

Until I saw the pictures here, I always imagined that lollipopping was just getting rid of all side branches to have a single cola. This is WAY different than that. If you look at my current plants, they have never been topped in anyway although I've removed plenty of bottom branches for cloning. They are hairier than a Romanian lady shotputters ass. I'm using a big sidelight to make sure the lower half gets plenty of light.


----------



## newtown (Jan 16, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 16, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I think it's more of a post # thing, not a timeframe...
> 
> But yeah, when you hit edit post, there is an option to delete it, right by the "reason for editing" there is a "reason for deletion" and a "delete post" button...
> 
> ...


 Now thats somw funny shit



shnkrmn said:


> Until I saw the pictures here, I always imagined that lollipopping was just getting rid of all side branches to have a single cola. This is WAY different than that. If you look at my current plants, they have never been topped in anyway although I've removed plenty of bottom branches for cloning. They are hairier than a Romanian lady shotputters ass. I'm using a big sidelight to make sure the lower half gets plenty of light.


 and thats some hairy shit!!!


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a question about topping even though it's been explained like a million times already 

So would you grow the plants not touching them until they are about 1' - 2' or so and then put them into flower and start cutting off the lower branches as they come in or wait until the plant gets bigger to start chopping branches off? I guess I get what you are doing and why just wondering on the timing of cutting off the branches. And I can attest to the hundreds of tiny buds being a pain in the ass to trim, was up until 4 in the morning on a school night no less trimming. But man, what a night!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 16, 2009)

Actually i never relly did any topping... I supercropped the tops, in order to let the side branches catch up... then trimmed up the underbrush, and small buds all the way to the tops...

yeah, I can trim a pound in an hour 

It does take some serious practice.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 16, 2009)

damn, and i thought i was good at a 1/4 pound an hour!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 16, 2009)

You both have me beat by along shot!!!-----


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 17, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Actually i never relly did any topping... I supercropped the tops, in order to let the side branches catch up... then trimmed up the underbrush, and small buds all the way to the tops...
> 
> yeah, I can trim a pound in an hour
> 
> It does take some serious practice.


Im sorry, what is suppercropping again? If you have some time, could you stop by my thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/151523-my-attic-grow-room-construction.html
Would love to get some input from you. Great job on the journal by the way. Ive been taking notes. Must have missed the supercropping explaination though.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 17, 2009)

i think a contest is in order...whos supplying the fresh herb?

dibbs on the scissor hash!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, trimming a pound of nothing but colas doesn't take nearly as long as trimming up little side buds...

And...

A lot of it is done at harvest... I trim off all the leaves that I can see the stem too... 

I found this also has a lot to do with keeping your buds dense and retaining the flavour... Because the water and sugars don't have anywhere to go hide...


Oh, and supercropping is when you pinch the main shoot until you hear a crunch... It'll make the nodes form closer on that particular shoot, and allow the lower branches catch up... 

If you do it to all of them, you will form bigger colas, (lollypops) because instead of being a side branch, or smaller lower bud, it goes into the cola...


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 17, 2009)

So you pinch all the side branches other than the cola so all the nutrients go to the cola? I think I might try that with only a couple plants this harvest to avert fucking everything up... lol 

Or do you pinch the main stalk near where the cola would be so all the buds grow close to that point?... I'm confused


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not sure what's going on with these plants but I figured you all could help. The first three pictures are of 2 plants that are growing very strangely, but only those 2. All of the other plants look similar to the last picture.


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice grow, wish I could find bud like that in stl, damn.


----------



## Tem421 (Jan 19, 2009)

Iron Lion Zion said:


> Nice grow, wish I could find bud like that in stl, damn.


 
I'm sure you can man. I live in the greater chicago land area and there are tons of great bud out here. St. Louis is right down the way. Plus your right next to Eastern IL University right? Look around


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, you could look around... Or you could look around for an area in your house to grow. 


*Nacho----*


I really only supercrop the main shoot, where I want the main cola to start...

I do it pre-flowering to get the growth even among the branches, then trim up underbrush. This is repeated after week one and two... And maintained throughout flowering.

For example, last night I knocked a few stretching colas over with a pinch between nodes, then a 90 degree bend... They'll be fine and try to right themselves.

I could take some pics of plant knuckles from supercropping to give an idea of what happened preflower and where that is now...



Basically, where I first pinch preflower is where I want the "lollypop" to start, the nodes will form closer above the pinch, and during the stretch period it's important, i've tried other ways of cutting back the stretch like foliar B vitamin, topping, FIM etc. But supercropping seems to work the best for training the plants in my case.





-----On Topic-----

Been gone for 4 days, they're starting to look like nugs now, only a week or two before they start to bulk up.


The blueberries aren't very comfortable at nights, they're already starting to tinge a bit of purple on the fans... It's been getting down to 56-58 F degrees at night, outdoor temps are -10 F at night, everything else seems alright.


I also noticed a slight burn on the tips of the Blueberries... 


Whereas the Super Skunks look like they could use some more food...

The 9Miles and larger Blueberries are loving the nutrient level...



I'm going to feed them different levels tonight... Which will be a peak feeding, after the light (800 PPM) feeding/flush they got 4 days ago.



In the mix, we have a special recipe...
AN Barricade
AN Humic/Fulvic
AN 2part
AN Mother Earth
AN Sweet Leaf
AN CarboLoad
FF Big Bloom
FF Tiger Bloom
FF Beastie Bloomz
HB Honey Bee ES
HygroZyme



The Blueberries get 900 PPM

Large plants 1200 PPM

Super Skunks 1400 PPM...


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice brother--can't wait to see the pics. You still have to give yourself a pat on the back-even with a little burn on one strain your doing a great job. Your growing multiple strains at the same time with different nutrient tolerances and rates of growth. Great job!!!


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 19, 2009)

Keep up the good work


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 19, 2009)

I wimped out and only fed the Super Skunks 1200 with the larger plants... They seem to be growing just fine, so I'll let them be for now.

I've heard of people feeding the crap outta super skunk and getting good results, I'll try that out next time around.

The largest blueberries are really turning purple on the fans... Nice iredescent colors, I imagine the buds will also change in time... It's still way early, trichrome production is just starting to really kick in, and the smell is pretty strong when you bump into a plant... Carbon filter is still working great so no worries.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh we gotta see the colors daddy....! "pleeeeeease"

i think we needs a porn chant, "who's with me"

ooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

All togethier now oooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


that was pretty good, ok a bit louder now....


Db.~tlb!


Bring on the nauty


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 20, 2009)

So I just got a Hanna Combo meter and was wondering what a good ppm to keep my reservoir at for plants in early vegetative stage? Right now it's at about 330 after I measure the water when I got home. I was thinking about raising it to 400-450 ppm next time I change the water, is that good?

Thanks


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 20, 2009)

cant wait to see pics!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 20, 2009)

Sure Nacho, bump em up a bit if they're matured enough to handle it... Are you subtracting the base ppm? As in what the ppm of the water is before you start adding nutes...?

I'll post up some pics in a minute...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 20, 2009)

Alright... Lets do our favorite last week this week...


Jan 14






Today





_and a white balance adjustment... gives us this_





Jan 14






Today


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 20, 2009)

kaydub said:


> I recently learned that you can adjust the white balance to get natural looking pics under HPS. Depends on you camera - on my Canon you hit the function button, arrow down to AWB, and then arrow over to Custom. Hold something white in front of you camera and press the set button. Obviously the preocedure will differ depending on your camera.
> 
> Plants look fucking awesome in any case.


 
Thanks... once again... I think everyone can thank you.

Funny thing... under the whit balance, the setting that works best is "indoor"... and when it's set on "indoor" a little upside-down light bulb with rays is on the screen...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 20, 2009)

Some more pics...

Jan 14






Today


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 20, 2009)

The veg chamber... 80 Super Skunk cuttings rooting.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 20, 2009)

I still don't understand why you cut so much back? it looks like you had plenty of light to reach those lower branches but either way nice grow..looking good..Im going into flower by the end of this weekend so check it out in about 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 20, 2009)

One of the two blueberries that's turning purple, it's hard to capture under the HPS light...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 20, 2009)

And lastly, a 10 fingered leaf that I saw earlier today...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 20, 2009)

How about a brief run-through of the history... Up until the day I switched to flowering.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 20, 2009)

-October 12th-







-November 9th-







-December 7th-








-December 18th-







-December 24th-


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I did subtract the base ppm, it was around 85 and I took it off the reading. Slowly build them up to like 600 ppm feedings as they are entering flowering? And then boost them around week 3 or 4 to 1200 ppm? I'm excited about the new toy, lol


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry I don't want to over post.. but do you have holes in those buckets? I'm not sure if I see two buckets stacked on top of each other.I was just wondering... Every time I water, if I use a gallon of water, I will get 3/4 of a that gallon that flushes right out.. How do you collect the water?.. 

If you had holes drilled in the bottom of the buckets. and use coco or grow rocks. And make a simple drip system. By using a gutter that the buckets sit on top of. 

Even using a three gallon bucket on top of a 5 gallon bucket

The drip system is so much more forgiving then DWC.. And a lot less hassle.. And less water that = less nutes..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 20, 2009)

No worries, questions are appreciated.




I think you're talking about the bubble buckets... Those are net pot tops made for 5 gallon buckets...

I drilled a hole at the fill line just below the bottom of the net pot lid, this was also the access hole for the air line to the air stones.

I also drilled a 5/8" hole 1/4" from the bottom of the bucket, and used a rubber stopper to plug it, used for a drain... I didn't collect the runoff, just to a floor drain.

If I needed to collect runoff, I'd install fittings to hoses instead of rubber stoppers, and possibly a recycling resevoir to drip...

In the movie Pineapple Express, at the end, the giant fake growroom has a really sweet drip setup... Except the open resevoir is an invitation for massive algae problems...




------------
In case you were talking about my soil...



For my soil plants;
I do have holes drilled into the bottoms and along the sides... 1/4" holes, about 20 on the bottom, and 5 up along four lines on the sides...

They're just one bucket...




And Nacho, depending on how they react to the nutrient level feed them accordingly.

If they're mature, you can get them up to 800 in veg... And do the bell curve in flower, like
800-900-1000-1100-1000-900-800


----------



## smokaholic (Jan 20, 2009)

took a while..but i read this whole long ass thread. Interested in the pinching supercropping technique. Honored to be reading a grow journal by someone who has alot of experience.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 21, 2009)

Have a question for you----You posted that you used VOODOO JUICE---are you using the new and improved formula? And if you are does it smell like dead worms?--We opened a whole batch of the new stuff at the hydro shop and it smelled foul--The old formula smelled semi-clean. Just trying to fig out if: 1. Its just the smell of the new formula 2.Bad batch
thanks...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 21, 2009)

I haven't used voodoo this round... But as far as bad smells... The guy who runs my hydro shop, and the "questions" guy at Advanced (number on the bottle) say that with organics there is the possibility of some decay and rot... And it's okay.

My shop will still exchange it for one that's not stinky.


Ever smelled Sensizym that's gone sour? 


Speaking of which, I stopped by the store yesterday and bought;

4L Sensizym
1L SensiCal Bloom
1L Carboload
Cha Ching


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 21, 2009)

Some nice shots there....!

The only time i've seen that many orange buckets is when im at the store...!
But at the store,

theys aint as purty as yurs daddy oh!


Real phucking nice up in here...

For slurpy!


Db.~tlb!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 21, 2009)

Hahaha, yeah, I wish they were white... But those cost extra...

Reflectivity wise, I wonder if there's any difference between the white and orange, since they're orange, they're reflecting mostly yellow and red and absorbing all the blue... Whereas the white would reflect the full spectrum... So maybe I'm losing a bit of blue? Or maybe I'm reflecting the red/yellow spectrum blooming plants love...?


Confusing, but I doubt there's any differences between the two...


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 21, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I haven't used voodoo this round... But as far as bad smells... The guy who runs my hydro shop, and the "questions" guy at Advanced (number on the bottle) say that with organics there is the possibility of some decay and rot... And it's okay.
> 
> My shop will still exchange it for one that's not stinky.
> 
> ...


I had a bad bottle of BUDBLAST once---Even if you just opened the lid--Your whole room would smell of the most pewtred baby shit/diarrhea/vomit. I lost all sense of smell for three months after that episode.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 21, 2009)

That's odd... The budblast I had reeked of ammonia.

That was probably three years ago, I imagine it's reformulated. On that note, I don't think I could use a foliar spray that smells like, and is possibly consisted of, shit.

I didn't see much if any difference when I used the complete AN foliar spray formula vs without using any foliar feeding.

Personally, after buds start forming, I don't spray anything on them.


I repositioned the fans up to the ceiling since the plants are getting rather large... And I had to raise the lights again, the 9Miles are growing similar to Lemon G, so it's definately going to be a 60+ day strain... But it looks promising for yield and flavor, it's starting to really produce trichromes that have a citrus/afghani scent... It's a bit early to tell exactly, but I think it's gonna be a keeper.

Also, the superskunks might not need more nutes, they are growing great, the slight yellowing might be due to a Calcium deficiency, so I'm supplementing SensiCal for the rest of the bloom.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 21, 2009)

lol.. I know what bubble buckets are with net pots... I have a bunch of them that have retired from the game.. I call them DWC, or hippie buckets.. I had alot of bad run in's with using them. I had alot of heat issues with them, Where I live it gets really hot durning the summer. And I was told by a couple of experts that I needed a water chiller and and I controller res tank and a sub pump..,So I said f*ck it, Thats when I deciced to go to drip, even though I still I hand water 3 times a day..

But I love soil and compost, I've had some of the best tasting and best burning buds from outdoor organic compost. 

I am really more of a outdoor grower, Since I work outdoors.. where I live we have a very good, and long growing season we don't get the freeze's until late december. But we have horrible outdoor soil. so every thing has to be grown in barrels or buckets.. When I grow outside I can easily have a plant that is fully mature in a 5 gallon bucket that is 4 to 6 feet tall.. This summer I will be using 55 gallon barrels instead buckets.. when my run is finished. I plan to reveg like T-dub mom is. And throw those revegged plant into 55 gallon barrels . I hope to pull off some brown dirt warrior or fadedtoblack's kinda sh*t


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 21, 2009)

Great porn.What a killer grow room.You guys spend as much on this as i doing boating and fishing .Great set-up mr. marks.Clean mean growin machine.
My wife is already mad at you, vv and dirtbag.Ya got me addicted to growin,besides,,, fishin.Now I have to admit. I get a little over board at time.have like 5000+ salmon trollin spoons,like 50 fishin rods hmm,4 boats and now instead of makeing new lures i'm building grow rooms and rewireing the f'ing basement .Oh ya started a monster .This be some fun shit and will smell way better than fishin.Wife wont think i been dally'in a 5 dollar whore from the smell of my fishing bids,she'll think I got hooked up with a skunk,Hmm now wait a minute,skunk,sheep,montana,smell,hmmm..


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 21, 2009)

f*cking greatness........


Kruzty said:


> Great porn.What a killer grow room.You guys spend as much on this as i doing boating and fishing .Great set-up mr. marks.Clean mean growin machine.
> My wife is already mad at you, vv and dirtbag.Ya got me addicted to growin,besides,,, fishin.Now I have to admit. I get a little over board at time.have like 5000+ salmon trollin spoons,like 50 fishin rods hmm,4 boats and now instead of makeing new lures i'm building grow rooms and rewireing the f'ing basement .Oh ya started a monster .This be some fun shit and will smell way better than fishin.Wife wont think i been dally'in a 5 dollar whore from the smell of my fishing bids,she'll think I got hooked up with a skunk,Hmm now wait a minute,skunk,sheep,montana,smell,hmmm..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 22, 2009)

Happy to share and recruit another grower into the alliance. 



Master-
Yeah, outdoor growing is sooooo much easier... I can't wait to move out to the middle of nowhere. My first couple grows were outdoors, I was growing 15-20 foot trees in a season...


My sister and brother-in-law live on a mountainside in Vermont, there isn't any soil where they are, just a thin layer of topsoil on stone... They have to grow in bins.

Luckily for them my brother does landscaping work, and has access to 100 gallon tubs... They are about the same heigt as a 55 gallon drum, a little shorter, and a lot wider.


If you can dig into the ground where you are (no stone) it'd be much easier to dig out holes and put in your soil mix... That's what I always did... Dig like 4 feet down, and refill with the good stuff.


Along the outdoor conversation...

A good easy way to water outdoor plants is to take an innertube for a tractor tire, and make it into a bladder that you can fill with water and put around the base of the plant. Put a bunch of little holes in the innertube that will let the water out slowly and soak into the ground.

They sell them for like 20 bucks each, an innertube is only 4 bucks, and it's a lot bigger than the ones you can buy.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 22, 2009)

of course a field of tractor inner tubes is discreet as hell too!

How do you fill them with water?


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 22, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> of course a field of tractor inner tubes is discreet as hell too!
> 
> How do you fill them with water?


 most ppl bury the tube also...you fill it first then the rain water keeps them filled hopefully...i do this with buried buckets around my outdoor plants...bury the bucket and put a screeen on the top and fill them up...as the ground dries it absorbes the water quicker...as long as your not in a drought it works gr8 for grows you dont wanna leave a trail too...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, you cut a hole to fill it...

You can also bury trashcans, and attach soaker lines to them, as long as the garbage cans are at a higher elevation, gravity will pull the water into the hose.

It is extra awesome if there is a pond/lake/stream nearby... Then you can get a gas sump pump, and pum the water to your location...

Advanced Nutrients makes a time release fertillizer for outdoor growing, it's 3 parts, spring, summer, fall...


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 22, 2009)

i definitly agree with outdoor growing and its ease..i grow in an old pigfarm thats been closed for 20 yrs..they bulldozed the topsoil into these giant mounds...it makes the plants grow like they were alive in the jurassic period...some of the largest leaves ive ever seen...i bury the buckets in the mounds half way down slope and they've never let me down...i also do some tree top grows and have similiar setups in the trees...this is my first indoor grow and im amazed at how important so many things are...i use to take all of u indoor guys for granted and always thought u were assholes becuz of the prices u got for your smoke, but really, for the time u put into it, it's cheap...so, i have a new found respect for all of you and look forward to showin off my first indoor harvest soon


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 22, 2009)

Really? Tree top growing?

I thought extensively on ways it could be done... When I first started growing outside... (All the paranoia) None I came up with were easy to say the least...

It's a lot easier to have a clear head about an indoor garden vs having smelly monsters somewhere outside...


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah I've grown in a tree house, hehe... This is my trick to watering outdoors, A good ol John Deere gator,some 5 gallon buckets and this.....


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 23, 2009)

we always had a little setup near a lake---At harvest time we would toss all the guts and extra fish remains in a hole we dug---We would then fill it with soil and top it off with earthworm castings and bat guano. The following spring we would plant--The only problem we had was finding the spot we dug. We hauled a lot of lake water but they liked it. I wouldn't mind trying a few again---maybe this spring.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 23, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Really? Tree top growing?
> 
> I thought extensively on ways it could be done... When I first started growing outside... (All the paranoia) None I came up with were easy to say the least...
> 
> It's a lot easier to have a clear head about an indoor garden vs having smelly monsters somewhere outside...


i'll be sure to mssge u when i strt it this year...now that i found this site ill do a journal for it...dude, u have a blast following it...ive had 40 plants up in the trees...i grow in a lrge white pine forest...but yeah, its not easy...but its worth it if its set up right...dont have to worry about deer or too much about bugs...had birds build nests in them though...lol..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 23, 2009)

treetop growing has always intrigued me. i would love to here more about it when you start your thread. ive never done anything outside and have been toying with the idea of doing some autoflowers this season.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 23, 2009)

Yep, you wouldn't have to worry about late season light obstructions either... That gets a lot of growers in northern areas.

As the sun gets lower on the horizon towards fall, sometimes trees get in the way of the sunlight.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 23, 2009)

we get lots of fall rippers too, id like to beat them to the punch. rippers is how my homie got 1 1/2 yrs. they stole more of his pot than they could fit in the car, so they put 30lbs of wet herb on the ROOF OF THE CAR! they got stopped, popped, and talked. i look at rippers the same as snitches...they dont deserve the same air we do.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 23, 2009)

the sun issue for where i live is borderline, yeah, tree tops if you can do it right...well, picture this..8 ft and the same size buds top to bottom...the biggest thing to overcome is watering in a dry season....the way i grow, each tree gets two plants with a shared drip system...i use 5 gal buckets that have a fish tank layer of sand in it called argenite or somthing like that..it acts as a filter because the buckets tend to get algaefide...it also helps the ph due to very low ph rain...since u guys have taught me so much about nutes and supercropping, i now can really get wicked on the grows...i actually had a couple peeps walk through a couple of ground plants and they took some buds and left a note saying thanks and put 50 buks in it...lol


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 23, 2009)

50 bucks huh? maybe there is some hope for the species.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 23, 2009)

I showed my first grow to who I thought was a friend... He came back 2 days later and ripped as much as he could carry...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 23, 2009)

hurtin, a couple buddies knew about my first grow but they didnt jack it but never again, to much to keep on my mind with someone else knowing where my grow is


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 23, 2009)

if i remember right there were requests on a report after i used Gravity....i'll never not use it agian...2 days and amazing growth...i only gave it 1/3 of what they recommend...the hairs are twice as fat and the colas are noticably larger! next water im gonna up the dose a little...cant wait to use this stuff outdoors!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 23, 2009)

Careful upping the dose, it takes about a week to see signs of over fertilizing...

I've been meaning to try it out, but the hydro shops near me don't carry it... I've heard good and bad things about it. The bad are mostly about what's in it, lots of heavy metals that are absorbed into the plant... Which might be the cause of poor burning, and black solid ash.

I'll be awaiting a report on how it smokes...


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 23, 2009)

Have you seen those upside down pots that are made for trees? See the only problem with it is that the leaves on the trees block out the light, thus you having small buds..http://www.pandora.com/


twistedentities said:


> i'll be sure to mssge u when i strt it this year...now that i found this site ill do a journal for it...dude, u have a blast following it...ive had 40 plants up in the trees...i grow in a lrge white pine forest...but yeah, its not easy...but its worth it if its set up right...dont have to worry about deer or too much about bugs...had birds build nests in them though...lol..


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 23, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> Have you seen those upside down pots that are made for trees? See the only problem with it is that the leaves on the trees block out the light, thus you having small buds..http://www.pandora.com/


 ive used them b4, i grow in white pines and other pine trees..also, i literally grow the plant in the top...no light restrictions..the white pines are full enough for camo but let plenty of light in...the upside down pots stick out like a sore thumb...i dont recommend them unless u know ppl dont venture where ur growin


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 23, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I'll be awaiting a report on how it smokes...


mine smokes just as good as it did before i used gravity. same taste and burn, just bigger and firmer buds.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 24, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> mine smokes just as good as it did before i used gravity. same taste and burn, just bigger and firmer buds.


 Thats funny you posted that----Mine had the same taste and burn--Mine were very-very dense but didn't seem to weight more-weird--Buds smelled and tasty Delicious. The best way for me to describe the buds would be very dense and leathery?.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 24, 2009)

Leathery huh??

Anyway, before reading the last few posts I went and picked up a bottle of Gravity... I guess I should have no worries then...

On the label it states to go to a website to find out the metal contents of the product... I don't have it in front of me, has anyone gone to the site?

I also picked up a liter of Ona Fresh Linen, and made myself an evaporation bucket out of spare crap I had lying around... I used a 5gal bucket, a 6" net pot bucket lid, with a 6" inline duct fan blowing air into the netpot, and out a series of holes near the water surface...

Works like a charm, the whole basement smells cleaner than before, and the "fresh linen" smells much, much better than the OG ona.

Funny thing, at the store I opened up the tub of ona gel to take a quick whiff, and I got that shit on my nose... I could smell nothing but Ona all fucking night... Dumb stoner move.

Purchases; 8oz Gravity, 1L Ona liquid, 1 Gal GH pH down. Price- 80 bucks.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 24, 2009)

When the ONA runs out---Get you a bottle of Downy liquid fabric softener with fabrezze. It will run you under 6 dollars and works better than ONA in my personal opinion--One bottle will last you 8 weeks. ONA works great when it is first opened or when you add more fresh ona to it but the smell and control fades in a day or so(you'll see what I mean in a couple days). The Downy never fades and can handle large spaces--The fabreeze in it neutralizes the MJ odors as well. Smells more natural and clean than ona. You will never go back to ONA if you try it...
As far as the gravity dose @ 1ml/gallon for three consecutive watering's-If you feed during those watering's drop your ppms down to 350 and add 1 TBS molasses/ 15 gallons/or 2 Tbs sucanat/15 gallons. With the strains your growing in soil start at the end of week 5. The above dosage will give you great results with zero burn.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Drop ppms to 350???

On the gravity bottle is says to raise your lights, and drop the feeding down by half...

I watered them with Gravity last night... It's week 5.

I did use 1 mL of Gravity per gallon, but I fed at a lowered rate of 750ppm.

In the mix I used...


Per 25 Gal resevoir.[/i][/b]

12 mL Barricade
90 mL Carboload
90 mL Humic, Fulvic
140 mL SensiCal bloom
750 mL Sensizym
90 mL part A+B
460 mL SweetLeaf
100 mL Mother Earth
50 mL Tiger Bloom
300 mL BigBloom
25 drops Superthrive
45 mL HoneyBee ES
25 mL Gravity
50 mL Cha Ching

I know it sounds like a lot of shit... I wanted to add on VooDoo and Scorpion, Pirahna and Tarantula but I figured I'll wait until next round.

This is the first time I've been using the Fox Farm soluables instead of the AN related products, and I must say, I can't see much difference...


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 25, 2009)

Watch very close for burn and be ready to flush if need be. I started using the Gravity a year ago and experienced burn all the way down to 450. I still wanted to get the maximum benefits but without stressing/burning/ or harming the plants. That is were I came up with the: 1ml/gal @ 350 for 3 consecutive watering's. I raise my lights 4" with each dose(retain maximum light penetration without the side-effect of light burn associated with the Gravity)---12" totle raise by end of dosing. The sweet-leaf will take the place of the molasses. I build up my levels of barricade 2 weeks before the first dose. The silicone helps protect the plants cells from the stress caused by the gravity and also against excessive nitrogen assimilation which can cause burn as well. The best time to use scorpion juice is at the begining of week 2 in flowering and only once. Since your at week 5 all your beneficials and fungi's should be well established and with feeding the sweet-leaf you shouldn't have to re-inoculate after week 3 unless you have to spray neem or add H2O2 for some problem. I have had a lot better results with dosing the VOODOO JUICE/PIRHANA/ and TARANCHALA separate on different feeds over the first 2 weeks of flowering than by going with the AN feed charts. I have also bloomed the PIRAHNA AND TARANCHLA with sweet-leaf and organic nute(iguana-bloom----FOX FARM--big-bloom) @ 1gram/gallon of piranha or taranchula. I use an air-stone and bubble the night before a feed. You can do the same for VOODOO JUICE @ 30ml/gal. Sorry for babbling on-and-on. Just want to give you some ideas that have worked well for me with the products you are using.


----------



## shefsmoke (Jan 25, 2009)

lol mrhowardmarks. just recently caught up on reading your thread. Thats all I have around me is Worms Way its about an hour an a half drive to St Louis for me. cuz where i live there isnt shit around here.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 25, 2009)

MHM - yeah like the doc said, be ready to flush. that mix sounds kinda hot to me. i run it like he says except im hydro so i just feed gravity for three days and change the rez.

2 questions - i heard its not necessary/good to use fulvic past wk 3 of flower and superthrive isnt great for flowering either.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, hey Doc...

I know the fungi and bacteria needs to be established early on, I was just regretting not having the money to use it when I started...

Yeah, I hope I didn't burn the shit outta them... That's odd you need to lower the ppm that much, I wonder why, and have no idea...

This is the most important stage of growth and I want to make sure they have everything they need. I'll be paying close attention for signs of nute burn... But the way they've been eating, I doubt it'll be an issue.

You're scaring me a bit doc, I hope I didn't burn the shit outta them.





BTW, I'll post up some pics tomorrow.


They're starting to chunk up nicely, and you'll be able to see the cola formations. The purpleing blueberries are getting dense and frosty already, and there's still 3 weeks left, everything going to turn out like I expected...

The Super Skunks are really starting to pack it on as well. It's growing similar to the Sensi Stars I grew, the bud formations are almost identical, but the aroma is way different.

Speaking of aroma, the growroom is smelling dank as fuck, the rest of the basement is fine, with the carbon filter, and the ona going...

Yeah Doc, I noticed the Ona loses a bit of scent day by day... I'm only using it this week though, I just got a new roof put on the house, and there are some guys coming to do some plaster repair... So I have to step up the odor control a few notches...


Fucking insurance claim from a wind storm back in September, took until this week to get the work done. There's a decent amount of plaster work to be done to the ceilings, I'd do it myself, but the insurance covered it, and it's a ton of work I'd rather let someone else do...

So the basement is gonna be on lockdown, and reeking of Ona.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Superthrive is just hormones, I don't see any good evidence of not using it, I've never had a problem with it at a drop per gallon dose.

And I've never heard of not using Humic/Fulvic past week 3, I use it throughout the whole cycle, it aides in nutrient uptake...

So, does anyone know what is in Gravity? It says it's just B vitamins and Kelp, but I know better just by looking at it, it looks like oil. And why does it have such a drastic effect on your feeding levels?

It didn't change the PPMs...?


I really hope I didn't fuck myself... It said raise lights and cut the feeding in half... 
I figured dropping it down a bit would be good enough since I fed it at a low strength... I'll have to wait a few days to see what happens...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 25, 2009)

dont wait for signifigant burn to flush, this stuff likes to hang on by its nails. if you start to see any burn give em a flush of biblical proportions. first time i used the stuff i waited a day after i saw burn to flush, flushed for 4 days w/phed water, and still had burning thru harvest.

good luck, i got my fingers crossed.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmmmmm...

I would never have thought it would be that serious...

Hopefully they can handle it...



It also says on the bottle to not use it if your plants are stressed, or not growing well. I'm guessing that might have something to do with excess burn... And I've been using Sensizym, so that might help a bit...


There really isn't that much food in the total feeding of the plants... As in NPK food.

There's probably just 400ppm or so of actual base nutrient, the rest is just supplements and beneficials...



So...



If you were only using a 2 part or organic base, and the soluable nutes... The ppm would've been around 400-500... So I'm hoping that they won't burn, I don't have that much actual food in there compared to the supplements.

And the CalMag supplement might help out a bit along those lines.


I don't think they'll be burned now that I think of it.


If I were to feed at 350ppm it would be pretty much just a flush watering... 


I'll tell you all one thing, if it burns them, I'm not going to use it ever again... There's no way I'll change my program that drastically just for harder denser buds. 


WTF is Gravity?

Nuclear waste?!?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 25, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> -Thanks AfroSamurai (sweet anime) I hope to see if there's any differance.
> 
> -Rhollin1-
> Well, to explain better...
> ...


Would worm castings accomplish much of the same? More or less bringing the soil to life, bringing beneficial micro-organizisms and making available the minor nutrients needed by the plants?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, and pardon the intrusion. This is back from post three hundred and something. I've been reading through your thread.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

No problem man... _It's definately a long thread..._ You've got three-four weeks left until I harvest, so there's still plenty of time.


Basically worm castings are a really good substitution for a growing medium mixture in place of ordinary topsoil. 

It has a NPK ratio of 1-0-0 so yeah, there's a wee bit of nitrogen in it... But not enough to be a main source of food.

There are tons of different medium mixtures. And tons of different ingredients that can be used in a mix... I know a few good ones.

A really cheap basic one is just peat moss and perlite and pulverized lime... For pH. That's what I'm using right now... It's a 50/50 ratio of perlite and peat, and 30 mL (2 tablespoons) of pulverized lime per 5 gallons... Or, a bucket full... Easy measuring cup.


Another really good mix, that can't be easily disposed of because of rockwool bits is this...
*
1 bale of Promix
4 cu ft (bale) of perlite
2 coco coir cubes
4 cu ft (bale) rockwool bits
40 lbs worm castings
*
It's a bit expensive, but the soil is pH balanced, and super airy... The only thing is it's hard to dispose of, it doesn't look much like soil, looks like a bunch of rabbit shit kinda...


--- To get back to your question.   ---

No, worm castings alone won't create a bioculture in the soil... You'll need to innoculate them yourself.

Pirahna is a fungal spore, Tarantula is a bacterial culture, both feed on basic carbohydrates, like AN's carboload or basic supermarket items like; molasses, sucanat, raw cane sugar...

The rhizosphere is what's important, it's the fuzzy part of the root, where everything is absorbed... Having a good subculture in the soil will create a better ability to intake nutrients, and stimulate substantial root growth.

* At least...



That's what I've been told...*


Who know's if any of it's true except scientists, and they could be lying. 

But I did notice a huge benefit from using the fungus and bacteria, especially with a completely organic lineup... 




The bacteria and fungus further breakdown the nutrients so they are more easily absorbed...





Along with ENZYMES it's a win, win, and your plant's are gonna eat like Kobaiyashi (the hot dog guy)

Enzymes break down nutrients that are too large to be absorbed by the plant, and they also eat at dead roots, and other shit (literally) in the soil. Definately a must have for peak feeding ability.


Alright...




Class dismissed.



It's been awhile since class was in session...


Now, who want's to get the teacher high for extra credit? 


_ All statements haven't been researched, and are from memory, this whole journal is unresearched babble, all learned from experience_


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Dr. Hornby is a badass, all of his products are well worth the costs, and many companies are working an replications of his products...

In my own opinion, buying a replica is a waste of money, even if it works the same as Hornby's products... Because he's doing the painstaking research to create products like Voodoo and Scorpion juice... Yes, they're expensive, but use them exactly following the feeding chart and you'll understand why it's worth the money.


I've been getting tired of people saying how expensive it is, people who've never used the whole line, and have no idea.

For example, my buddy just kieffed his trim leaf on a silkscreen and measured the weights;

For 1 ounce trim leaf, he averaged 8 grams of kief...

THAT... Is impressive.

His trim looks better than any weed I've ever had from anyone who doesn't use the complete AN lineup.

I am noticing a very similar growth pattern with my plants without Hornby's products, but I have a really good gut feeling the resin production won't be nearly up to par with the Hornby beneficials...

And I assure you, I'll be making the investment in the complete line after this harvest.


I made a pretty slow switchover to AN throughout this grow, money was tight, so I tried to keep it as simple as possible, and invested about 150 a week into improvements...*


Everything can always be improved upon...


Don't settle for less...*


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey sorry to post on your journal.. If you like the guest house, check out my van I posted pics in wackymacks thread.. him and I have kinda have a inside joke together but check out my overly wooded conversion van I did this in high school.. I still have it... I will never sell it.. To many backseat memories...lol you'll like it.. I was going to stain it but never finished

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/149601-real-how-auto-strains-11.html


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Right on I'll give it a look, sucks about the clusterfuck in your room... Was too much spray paint to the brain the culprit?


I've gotten myself accidently high on paint plenty of times, I fucking hate it.


*Why in hell would kids huff paint for fun, it sucks ass!*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

I wanted to add that I'm not too worried about burn from the nutes/Gravity...


My friend peaks at 2000 and doesn't burn his plants... Don't know how, but he does, he's the one who uses the expensive rockwool bit mix...

My total feeding was pretty much 200 ppm of AN 2part, 100 ppm of Tiger Bloom, and about 50 ppm Big Bloom... Plus 100 ppm SensiCal... And everything else...

My tap water reads 250-300ish, and my feeding was 950-1000, so my nutrient mix was around 700 ppm... 400 of which were base nutes.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn MoG, you were ripping on that guy and had no idea what you were talking about... Tisk tisk...


I further explained autoflowering strains and Cannabis Ruderalis in the thread you linked, where your van is...


----------



## DrGreen007 (Jan 25, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Damn MoG, you were ripping on that guy and had no idea what you were talking about... Tisk tisk...
> 
> 
> I further explained autoflowering strains and Cannabis Ruderalis in the thread you linked, where your van is...


 http://www.skunk101.co.uk/news.php
check out the new communitie lads 
look forward to seeing you ther


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

No thanks spam. 


I don't like all the strange spelling you queen's english people use.

Learn english chap.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 25, 2009)

So where the pics at? lol


----------



## DrGreen007 (Jan 25, 2009)

SMOKEDATKU$H said:


> So where the pics at? lol


 mate what yu on about spam Better site than this piece ov crap


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Like a few days ago and several pages back... The lights are about to come on, and I'll load up pics tomorrow.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

If you just wanna see the pics, the album's linked in my sig.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

All the plants enjoyed the watering last night.

None of the tips were pointing down, they were all worshipping the light...

_You'll get to see tomorrow._


The new simpson's is about to come on in a bit, and I have shit to do...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

DrGreen007 said:


> mate what yu on about spam Better site than this piece ov crap



I remember you spamming my thread about a month ago... This time you're getting a ban.

Chap.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 25, 2009)

Glad to hear-Hope they stay beautiful and healthy. At least you have the information to keep an eye out for things. I like the AN line as well with the exception of sensizym that we already talked about earlier in your thread. As you know you can build up your ppm's over time in the feeds---The 2000 that your friend pushes doesn't surprise me to be honest. I'm sure with the proper gradual training plants could handle in the 2000 to 3000 range with no problems. As far as the bell curve-my max is 1200ppms but you have to remember--theirs nutrient ppms in the soil as well. I don't flush in flower until the end so that would also be a factor. I have worm castings along with Indonesian bat guano--.5-12-.2 in my soil mix. Since you like the AN line and you like to push the ppms--get a bottle of their NIRVANA--It will help the plants use more nutrients and builds their hunger for more.( Sea-Kelp--amino's--in the correct ratio's). Let me know how the Gravity works out for you---I didn't want to scare you--just keep you informed.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Doc...

Yeah, I knew that Gravity was supposedly some high powered stuff. People have said only use 1/4 dose... Raise lights... Cut back feeding...


But I'm the type of person that pushes everything to be the best, if it can be done I try...

So, when I was making up the mix, I thought... I know people who peak at 1800-2000 or higher, so If I was doing a half feeding from their level, I'd feed at 1000... 

*I also normally peak at 1200.*



Usually I can notice a burn within 24 hours just by looking at the fans...

24 hours after feeding, if they are standing up towards the lights, they definately have enough nutes, it they're standing up and the tips are bent over, you have a definate burn happening...

I try to just barely get some burnt tips on the fans, to know they have as much as they can handle... Although I don't recommend this practice unless you've been growing awhile and want to adjuct your peak feeding.

Don't push a plant that isn't drinking like crazy, or has some stress in it... It will hate you for it.


You can definately follow the "less is more" and have great results... But once you get the techniques down, I recommend constantly messing around with new ideas.


Remember this grow I'm messing around... I tried out some homemade bubble buckets, and failed... And I'm trying out Fox Farm products instead of ANs beneficials... Lots of money was saved, but it'll take until harvest to find out if it was worth it...


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 26, 2009)

hey man! i gotta say the G if used properly is the sht! i been using it for only 5 days and it has definitly done its job...im only using 1/3 the rec dose and molasses...plants frkn love it! it post a pic but its your thread, ur welcome to drop in on mine


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 26, 2009)

Alrighty alrighty.....


Time for some pictures at day 30!

Today;





Jan 21;









Today;





Jan 21;


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 26, 2009)

Blueberries;
















9Miles;


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 26, 2009)

this is bullshit!! your buds look bigger than mine! i think were right at the same day of flowering too. im gonna go check my calender and if we are on the same day me and the girls need to have a pep talk.

for real though, looking nice. very nice.

now im gonna check that calender.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 26, 2009)

Some spanky dank there my friend...!

Damn.. I just bumped my nose on the moniter trying to smell your stash...!!!


We gotta get some macro' shots,

get closer... They dont bite................... Or do they ...???


Db.~tlb!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll snap a few pics with the magnification turned up and paste them up tomorrow...

Willie- I started flowering December 26... I'm one month in today.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah... This is the part where you know you've made it or not... Right around the 30-35 day mark the shorter indica dominate strains are really pushing to plump up and finish... Longer sativas are just now finished stretching and start to fill in...

Those 9Mile buds are gonna be as big as my arm once they're finished...


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 26, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah... This is the part where you know you've made it or not... Right around the 30-35 day mark the shorter indica dominate strains are really pushing to plump up and finish... Longer sativas are just now finished stretching and start to fill in...
> 
> Those 9Mile buds are gonna be as big as my arm once they're finished...


 
 JUST LOVE THOSE CLUBS...!
STANK TIME SHOULD BE IN PLAY THERE..!
IT SURE IS HERE. GOTS A COUPLE 
GETTING READY TO POP!

YUMMY TIME IS'A CUMMING.!

DB.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 26, 2009)

Those are some juicy fuckin buds man. I would say good luck, but you don't seem to need it.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, I just finished snapping a few pics with the sherlock holmes magnifying glass in front of the carmera lens...

I took some right as the lights were coming on... Checked on the routine maintence and I'm headed out tonight... Chasing the chance to get my dick wet. 

I'll post them up tomorrow. Peace out.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh man....!

So your going to _crop block_ us tonight...???


Good luck..., dont forget to wrap your jimmy. Lets keep the breeding in the grow rooms...!!!


Db.~tlb!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 26, 2009)

They look great!!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO @ crop block!


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 26, 2009)

DIRTBAG said:


> Oh man....!
> 
> So your going to _crop block_ us tonight...???
> 
> ...


hahahah +rep for the laugh.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 26, 2009)

hey mr. I use to take pics with my blackjack1, nice phone, shitty camera 1.3 megapixel...damn good pics with the sherlock glass.. Im going to try it with my new camera with the macro... when, all is said and done with legal issues, selling the land and house, hopefully by the end of summer I can buy a D50 camera.. I plan on that being my brithday present to myself


MrHowardMarks said:


> Well, I just finished snapping a few pics with the sherlock holmes magnifying glass in front of the carmera lens...
> 
> I took some right as the lights were coming on... Checked on the routine maintence and I'm headed out tonight... Chasing the chance to get my dick wet.
> 
> I'll post them up tomorrow. Peace out.


----------



## kaydub (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn, dude, those things look nice! I can't wait to see them fatten up over the next couple of weeks.

The skunks looked awesome earlier, but now the blueberries look DAF.

I've got all the free clones I want, so I've taken the "cram as many in as possible" approach, but I think I will try quality over quantity next time - 9 under a 600 is working really well for you.

Your nute regimen is a bit complicated - so many different products, but it seems to be paying off. I think I will try the AN line next time.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah... Had a good night... I'm kinda sore, whatta workout...




I want to apologize for not staying true to the Fox Farm line... I originally wanted to try out using just the basics, but as flowering progressed I felt I was missing some ingredients that were vital to having a better harvest.


If I were to use just the Fox Farm lineup, I'd definately supplement some carbohydrates, and enzyme, and silica... (AN's; Carboload, Sensizyme, Barricade) or other companies... Botanicare Silica Blast, Carbomax, Hygrozyme...


I've also added some Humic and Fulvic acids to aide in uptake, CalMag to fill in the possible deficiencies, Sweet Leaf for aroma, and a 2 part synthetic to act like steroids compared to the organics...



I'm pretty sure I mentioned it earlier in my journal, but the best taste and highest yiel I got from any garden was a 50/50 mix of Iguana Juice and 2part... My hypothesis is the organics provide the long term feeding that stays in the soil, and when the synthetics are added they are eaten up right away.


Organics have to be broken down a bit before they can be absorbed by the plant, whereas synthetics are readily and easily absorbed.

Which is another reason when growing with organics you'll want enzymes, fungal and bacterial colonies, that will break down all the poop and make it available to the plant.


I'm kinda busy today, we got over a foot of snow overnight, and I have tons of shit to catch up on around the house... I'll get those pics up later on today.


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 27, 2009)

can't wait to see day 60.

i love things which are well ordered. lines of buckets. well-spaced lighting. even canopy.

makes me wonder if i shouldn't have tried to splurge on more 600's and less (none) 1000's. i tend to read only every other page due to my attention span... so i may have missed it, but, what is the dimension (footprint) of the flower chamber (im sure ur not using the whole 17 by 15 foot space)? and what is the clone/veg setup light and space wise?

the loli-popping does look a bit severe... but on my previous grows i did no-lollipopping and this time i will deffinitely do a bit. i'll prolly go real light on some and a bit heavier on others just to see how it works out.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 27, 2009)

hey check it out bro... ran across this from some Mexican's that work for me

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/155336-just-wanna-show-off-some.html


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 27, 2009)

The total footprint is 12'x8', with 2 feet between the edges of each hood, like 6 on a dice... I wish I was running 1000s on this pattern!

The veg box is 4'x8', 4 feet tall, with three 2tube 48" fluorescents. And a handful of 32 watt CFLs...

I have a ballasted 125W CFL hood, but it won't fit in this box.


If I had to recommend a light for veg, it'd definately be a t5 type, with both veg and bloom bulbs... The 2 fixture ones aren't worth the price... 4 fixtures are the easiest to deal with, but the 8 fixture ones are cheapest by comparison.






-------------------------------



*HOLY SHIT!!!*



I spent the night out last night, just checked a few things right as the lights came on... 


I just walked into the room and noticed a pretty huge difference, they're considerably more plump, and they'll need to be watered soon... Tomorrow definately... 
The next scheduled watering wasn't until Thursday, but they'll definately need to be fed tomorrow...


I'm going to cut back just a little bit on the feeding level, but still pump in a full dose of Sensizym, and Sweetleaf...


Whoooo Hooooo, we're in the home stretch...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah, your smokin me with your 600's and your fancy shcmanzy nutrients. im at day 35 and you look like you got almost a week on me. and i think im doin good too. just doin it with a 400, house nutes, and some additives.

one of the NLxNYC D beans i made popped today. cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## texas pipe line trash (Jan 27, 2009)

hello.... I am a newbie.. 8mile...lol

here's a link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHxdwWcWwHM

lol because I can....

who the F*ck would call a strain 8mile...hehe

love your grow.. when I can remember how I will give you rep again...

this af gooey gots me a little out there


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

9Mile...




As in.




Nine Mile, Jamaica.








Where they originated, where they were obtained, and where Bob Marley lived and is buried...






Eminem is a douche.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

Make any good sandwiches with that new meat slicer texas?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

Whats up MHM, so I've got a nute question for ya. I've been thinking about running the fax far line, but then I stubled across this http://www.htgsupply.com/viewnutrient.asp?nutrientID=23699160 what do you think of the technaflora nutes? I don't know what size bottle those are, but the price sure seems right. I used the sugerdaddy on my last grow.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

I haven't heard anything good about Technaflora, I bought a bottle of their pH down a few weeks ago because it was the cheapest for a liter... It was extremely diluted, and wasn't worth it... It lasted 3 weeks... So, I bought a gallon of GH pH down, which will last a few years... And was only 30 bucks... So, it was cheaper.

Not sure on the Technaflora, but have heard and seen great results with Fox Farm, Botanicare, and most definately Advanced Nutrients.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 28, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I haven't heard anything good about Technaflora, I bought a bottle of their pH down a few weeks ago because it was the cheapest for a liter... It was extremely diluted, and wasn't worth it... It lasted 3 weeks... So, I bought a gallon of GH pH down, which will last a few years... And was only 30 bucks... So, it was cheaper.
> 
> Not sure on the Technaflora, but have heard and seen great results with Fox Farm, Botanicare, and most definately Advanced Nutrients.


Good info on GH vs technaflora. I'm going to buy more supplies this weekend and new pH control is on my list.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks MHM, I'll just go with the fox farm I think then, everybody seems to have good results with it. I am gonna get a silica booster, so I might end up using barricade, I havn't found any others that sounded as good. So I'm gonna get grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom, plus a bit of lime in the soil, I'm gonna get a bottle of cal mag, cus I'm sure its good to have around if needed, and a bottle of barricade, would you recommend running anything else to round this out, or does that sounds like I have the bases pretty well covered?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, get the Open Sesame, Beastie Bloom, and ChaChing...

You don't need that much, the smallest size of each will be enough... The 3 pack is 60 bucks I'm pretty sure.

They're definately worth the extra cash...

Comparable products;

Open Sesame - AN Bud Blood
Beastie Bloom - AN Big Bud
Cha Ching - AN Overdrive


These will definately boost the quickness of flowering (open sesame) heighten the number of nodes (Beastie Bloom) and create more resin (Cha Ching)





----Along the lines of pH control...

It doesn't matter what brand you go with, but AN has the highest concentration by far of all the others...

GH is a good balance not too strong not too weak... And a whole lot cheaper.




AN pH up-down needs to be used carefully, adjust with drops not by pouring... And heed caution using it. If you get some on your skin, rinse it immediately for at least 5 minutes with soap... It takes a while to set in and start burning/itching... Same with the Barricade... If you still feel kind of a slimey residue, keep rinsing...


And for god sakes be careful not to get any in you eyes...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol, I'll be careful. I just ordered the grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom, in another couple weeks I'll try to get the open sesame, cha ching, and beastie, I had to wait to order the barricade to, not enough cash yet. But I ordered the liters of each of the others for the time being, and I ordered the liters of GH ph up and down. I got my grow bags, and my panda film too. So I think I'll be about ready to set up my tent once all this stuff gets here. My seedlings are looking great so far, so I can't wait to get them under my 1000w in another week or two. As always I appreciate the info man. TC


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

You'll need at least a gallon of Big Bloom, you use a shit-ton of it... 30mL (2tbls) per gallon, compared to the 10 mL (2 teas) of Tiger bloom...I'm not sure if the Big Bloom is really necessary if you're using Tiger Bloom... Haven't done the comparison tests...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

I've read that they work really well together, so hopefully. I'm gonna buy a gallon of it in a week or two when I order my barricade, and maybe the other additives too. I figured the quart would get me started ok. So I have a ph test kit, but not the ec/tds, I'm gonna get a meter, but until I can afford it, any recommendations on my feeding once I start. I know to start low, and build up, should I just mix to 1/4 of what it says on the bottle, use that for a week or two, then bump it up. Also what would you say, feed every other watering? Water when they seem dry? Thanks for the help man, I appreciate your feed back, you've got alot more experiance then myself.


----------



## sexagenario (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi MHM im running 5 gal residuars using tap water and fox farm nutes waters ph is 7.0 how many drops or ml per gallon should i use using GH ph downer.

THANXS in advanced since u are the master that saved my crop; and made it impressive.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

What's up sexagenario 

When you say the water's pH is 7.0, how do you know this? Is this with or without nutes? And what nutes are you using at what strength? 

Also the ppm of the tap water will be another variable...



Hmmmmm... I could run a test and answer both of your questions... Since I have those products... I guess I could get a close guesstimate.



But I really can't stress enough how important a meter is...


Smokedatkush just got a Hanna Combo upon recommendation... It does both tds/ec and pH... And it's cheap. (Like 60 bucks.)


Without a meter you're just guessing what you giving you plant... With one you'll know exacy how much of what you're feeding, and have it at the perfect pH...


This is why Fox Farm recommends feeding every other feeding, to compensate for what might be a toxic buildup.


If I had to add one product to the entire Fox Farm line, I'd definately add an enzyme (100 bucks). And quite possibly Gravity (25 bucks)... I'm impressed with the results so far...


There's 200 bucks, start saving, dank isn't cheap.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

Speaking of which...

I'm probably finished buying shit for this grow... So I'm going to add up the receipts, and make up my cost analysis.

I'll seperate reuseable products (ballasts, hoods, buckets) from used goods (nutes, electricity, dirt)

When all is said and done, I seriously doubt the market value of harvested product will be greater than the invested cost... Ballasts, lights and hoods aren't cheap...


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 28, 2009)

well i used just bigbloom in flower on my first real gro..turned out great.. I didn't know it was just a micro nute... I use the lucas blend nowadays. I will send a link from icmag when I can find it.. The dude is a botanist, he has a 100 page report why his blend is the perfect formula.. Its just tigerbloom and problend and a mag supp.. He also says its better to use it all the way through out the whole gro veg till flush..doesnt mean flush of course Its kinda of a new big thing on icmag and breedbay with great success


MrHowardMarks said:


> You'll need at least a gallon of Big Bloom, you use a shit-ton of it... 30mL (2tbls) per gallon, compared to the 10 mL (2 teas) of Tiger bloom...I'm not sure if the Big Bloom is really necessary if you're using Tiger Bloom... Haven't done the comparison tests...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

That's alright please don't...

I know about it.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry, not trying to be a dick... It's just a basic feed and it get's a lot of attention...

I'd say Tiger Bloom as a supplement to AN's 2 part and SensiCal is a bit better... 

Having a CalMag supplement allows you to feed more, because there are excess amounts of micro nutrients that aide in metabolism...


It doesn't take a degree to be a botonist, or an architect, or a philosopher, artist, millionare, billionaire...


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a question about odor control.... I had a buddy of mine set up the ducting in the room and there seems to be something wrong with the fan (it doesn't pull much if any air through but that's another story). That fan is pushing the air through some carbon filters but I don't know if it's enough and don't want to get into the final stretch with the area all around my house smelling like a colony of skunks just died. They look like a sheet with some charcoal pieces in them and there is only 2 sheets like that, I can upload some pictures tomorrow but what I have appears to be very different than the 100 pound carbon filter you took pictures of near the beginning of the thread. Better be safe than sorry though.

Thanks again


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 28, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Sorry, not trying to be a dick... It's just a basic feed and it get's a lot of attention...
> 
> I'd say Tiger Bloom as a supplement to AN's 2 part and SensiCal is a bit better...
> 
> ...


 Just years of testing and tasting


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep... Hey doc 



I think you're talking about the carbon filters you put in your return for your central air HVAC... Maybe not... IDK.



Since the Doc is in the room, I'll suggest making an evaporator system... It's pretty easy, there are threads about it...

Basically you need a bucket and a fan... The idea is to make a lot of air move across the surface of the water, to make it evaporate faster, and disperse into the air.

You can do this by drilling holes around half way up the bucket and drawing air through those hole via a fan...

Ona is a decent deodorant (Odor Neutralizing Agent) it's pretty damn expensive.


Doc here was telling me to use Downy fabric softener with Febreeze in it's place...


I imagine just plain watered down febreeze would work too...



Incense is a hippie weed smoker giveaway... Candles work well, but only over time.


Dogs are a good odor control device if you have the smelly type...

I imagine cats would neutralize the smell, god damn cats smell awful...


 (cats)

*
Yeah, just get like 10 cats and you're set, your house will smell like fish ammonia and piss in a week.*


There are tons of odor absorbing products... Don't worry... My room is just now starting to reek on the inside, but outside the controlled space it smells fresh and clean.

All the air from the grow cabinet is pulled into the bloom space, then through a carbon filter and into the HVAC ambiently through the return... My filter is getting pretty old too, I think I've had this one for more than 3 years.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes I love the Downey and I add plain water to it--Never looses it's power even with adding water.

I have a question for you on the AN line--I have had more than one person ask me and I don't have the answer:
When using the AN calculator it shows each week and the ppms you would be at with using the nutrients listed for that week and RO zero ppm water source. Now The question is since there are 7 days in a week and most people have to feed every 3 to 5 days, Are you suppose to feed those doses with every feeding or alternate between Plain water feedings?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 29, 2009)

They recommend feeding every watering, everyone I know does it this way, and has great results.

The main reason Fox Farm and other fertillizers recommend feeding every other watering is to get rid of built up nutes.

Using the Sensizym, and all the beneficials, and considering ANs so easily consumed by the plant, there won't be excess nutes... As long as you follow the chart.


The nutrient calculater works with plain tap water also... The ppms are spot on with the dosage levels, and with most people the pH levels out to be perfect 6.1-6.2...


AN's definately worth the extra cash if you have it... That's for certain.


----------



## DWR (Jan 29, 2009)

i'll hit u up when i need something clarify u seem to know your shit bro !

cheers !


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 29, 2009)

"Clearified" 


Good word, seriously, it should be put in the dictionary...


I think what you're looking for is 'clarified' as in clarify.


But sure, happy to help.


----------



## DWR (Jan 29, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> "Clearified"
> 
> 
> Good word, seriously, it should be put in the dictionary...
> ...



yup i know how to spell it.... thnx anyways


----------



## DWR (Jan 29, 2009)

rofl i got it wrong again i think rofl !


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 29, 2009)

Ahhh, it doesn't matter man, but yeah, you still have the wrong tense... 


It's all good. I liked "clearified" better. 



About to list what my feeding consisted of last night...


----------



## DWR (Jan 29, 2009)

clearified hahaaaaaaaa typing verbal ^^ or not.. wow man u got me muddle up..

pls stop now.. 

lol ^^


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 29, 2009)

Last night's feeding regiment;

Per 20 gallons;

10 mL barricade
90 mL Carboload
120 mL SensiCal
30 mL Gravity
60 mL AN 2part
50 mL Tiger Bloom
200 mL Big Bloom
500 mL Sensizym
400 mL Sweetleaf
50 mL Cha Ching

Final ppm was 950, minus 250 tap base= 700 total dissolved solid parts per million.


----------



## DWR (Jan 29, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Last night's feeding regiment;
> 
> Per 20 gallons;
> 
> ...


what week are u in ? week 3 ?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 29, 2009)

Week 5...

Bloom started Dec 26th.


----------



## DWR (Jan 29, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Week 5...
> 
> Bloom started Dec 26th.



cool.....  u know i never feed my plants anything like that...

u think i would get way more if i did the nutes part like most good growers do ?

or whats your opinion on nutes ? do they realy improve the yield ?

i mean by how much does it improve ... like 20% ? 5 % ???

cheers....


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 29, 2009)

are u noticing any difference in using the gravity?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 29, 2009)

DWR said:


> or whats your opinion on nutes ? do they realy improve the yield ?
> 
> i mean by how much does it improve ... like 20% ? 5 % ???
> 
> cheers....





twistedentities said:


> are u noticing any difference in using the gravity?


 
c'mon guys...he answers both these questions in the last couple pages.


----------



## DWR (Jan 29, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> c'mon guys...he answers both these questions in the last couple pages.



rly... i just joined in the fun and didnt feel like reading... and u know, to say that to me.. is funny cuz i allways repeat myself.. but oh well 

i guess u could of quoted it for us.....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 29, 2009)

It's all good...


I'm not sure what your comparing the 5%-20% increase to...


Compared to not using any nutrients at all... I'd say it's like 10,000% better yield...


Compared to using just a single base nutrient you're looking somewhere near double the harvest.



But what really counts is the quality and resin production you can get from using high grade nutrients...







And yes, the Gravity is working well, it might make a permanent home in my garden...


Next round I'm going to do a 50/50 with and without Gravity in conjunction with Advanced Nutrients. After that, I'll decide if it stays in the regiment.

For now, i'm satisfied with the results, and they definately took well to the addition of it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 29, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Next round I'm going to do a 50/50 with and without Gravity in conjunction with Advanced Nutrients. After that, I'll decide if it stays in the regiment


While you have enough bottles to qualify for a regiment, I think you mean regimen. Just to clearify, lol.

So I'm in week 6. I'm going to the hydro store this weekend. I'm ready to try a supplement. Since I'm in the Fox Farms line, would you recommend Cha-Ching? Or does that have to be part of the whole sequence of bloom supplements to be effective?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 29, 2009)

Hahaha... Yeah, you're right, I just looked up the difference... Lots of military wording, but REGIMEN- diet, REGIMENT- military unit, or group of force...

Funny though, when I was typing it, for some reason I thought there was a silent "T" in regimen...


Either way, you get the point, and yes, I do have enough bottles to where it could be called a regiment, and I'm the tyrannic leader in charge.



To answer your question, yes, I'd recommend ChaChing if you were to just use one of the soluables. Start using it a week earlier than normal, so start in week 4... They'll plump up more, and have a significant increase in resin.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 29, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> They recommend feeding every watering, everyone I know does it this way, and has great results.
> 
> The main reason Fox Farm and other fertillizers recommend feeding every other watering is to get rid of built up nutes.
> 
> ...


 That's good to know and thank you- My hydro guy said the same thing but this is the reply I received from the AN tec today(sent them the same question) I'm sure as we've discussed a few times, you can build up your ppms and feedings as well-Could be why your plants look so good--anyway he's what they sent me:


Thank you for your inquiry

When using the nutrient calculator is the posted information for every feed or to alternate feed then plain watering?

When growing in pots ideally they are dry every 2 or 3 days.

The amounts suggested to feed in the nutrient calculator are the amounts to feed per week.

Ex: if the calculator suggests 1000 ppm for the week you can

1-Give the plants 1000 ppm on the first day of feeding for that week and water for the rest of the week or

2-Give the plants 500 ppm on the first feeding of the week another 500 ppm the next time that the pots are dry and water on the third feeding of the week.


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 29, 2009)

Right now I'm using General Hydroponics Floraseries along with SugarDaddy and after hearing so many good things I want to give AN a try. What would you get to add to the mix during now and what does a complete AN regimen consist of? After going on an online grow store they had a LOT of products under the AN category, are all these in the regimen? 

And where is this AN feeding schedule you speak of?


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wait, never-mind I found it. Could the flora serious act as the base nutrients and just start adding some of the additives listed?

http://www.advancednutrientsonline.com/advancednutrients-feed-programs.php


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, essentially you could substitute the GH flora for the base, and add some supplements. But, the AN base nutes are much more redily available to the plant, and are much better... Not to say the flora would be piss in cornflakes, but using the AN base instead of the flora base in whatever your current p regimen is would probably get you a increase in overall quality.


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 29, 2009)

If you were to start using only a few of those AN to the flora series which would be the first couple you would add? They are pretty expensive and I probably only have enough money to add a couple at a time and still have quite a bit of the flora series left to finish off.

Thanks


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 29, 2009)

I got one for you... Buy a liter each of the SensiBloom 2part... It's really affordable I'd imagine.

That's 2 liters total.


The gallons are only 40 bucks each, so 80 total for 2 gallons, which will last a long time, considering the feeding amounts. (6-8 mL per gallon)


And do a little comparison study...


If I were to add just one thing, it'd be big bud...

Just a few things; Big Bud, Sensizym, Carboload, SensiCal


Extras _in order_ if money is available;

-Barricade (will last forever)
-B52
-Humic-Fulvic
-Voodoo
-Pirahna/Tarantula
-Scorpion
-Sweet Leaf





--------------------------

I forgot to reply to Doc...

I've had success doing it both ways... But as long as your plants are eating healthy you can feed every watering...

Again, a friend of mine who uses the entire AN line peaks at 2000+... Higher than the meter reads at peak, the feeding schedule is for a peak of 2200ppm.

He doesn't burn his plants at all somehow...

It's the miracle of the AN line with all the Dr. Hornby products...




And while we're on the topic of advanced nutrients, I heard a few of their top researchers left AN in Vancouver, and are working for Humbolt nutrients...

Not sure how true it is, but exciting none-the-less.


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 29, 2009)

Would that SensiBloom 2 part be lieu of the Flora series or in conjunction with it and the Big Bud? And possibly the Sensizym, Carboload, and SensiCal if I can scrape that much cash together.

Thanks again, 
Knowledge is power to make budz fatter... lol I'm high


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 29, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I got one for you... Buy a liter each of the SensiBloom 2part... It's really affordable I'd imagine.
> 
> That's 2 liters total.
> 
> ...


 Both great companies and good people. Sometimes change is good for both and freash ideas come out of it. I don't want to spam on RIU or get off topic but since you brought up the AN/HUMBOLT movement in your thread, I thought I'd prepare you first for some exciting new things and changes that are going to be coming from Dr. VonDankenstine. I like this site so I'm sure everyone will see some advertising in the near future. Back on topic--How are the plants?-looking forward to more pics. You can burn through the VOODOO juice really fast @ 300ml/10gal. I guess you can get the 10L container and haggle down your hydro guys to give you a price break in bulk


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 29, 2009)

AN purchased the company SUPER NATURAL as well as the change you mentioned.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

I JUST MET CHEECH&CHONG!!!

Literally 5 minutes ago.




They're flying out of the airport where I work...


----------



## slackjack (Jan 30, 2009)

DAMN! And all I've pulled off so far today was brewing coffee. You catch em for a puff?? What are they up to these days?? I envy you more and more Mr Marks!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

I didn't bother them... I would've offered to go out to my car and get stoned, but the policeman who works for the county, like me, was right there...


I really was amazed at how casual everything was, they were very friendly, and it made my day.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 30, 2009)

Very sweet man, it would have been great to burn them down!


----------



## doogleef (Jan 30, 2009)

Very cool. I am happy that Tommy finally got all that legal shit behind him. F'ing John Ashcroft was an asshat!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

No shit, it was more of a display of power than anything...

"Fuck it... Let's go arrest Tommy Chong, let 'em no we ain't fuckin' around no more!"



Apparently they're doing a show at Music Hall NYC tonight... That must've been where they were going...

BTW, Cheech had some super red-eyes going on... I saw him about a year ago flying through... And I met Chong back in '96...


Seeing them together was the best though! 


I've told pretty much everyone I know... I don't need pictures or autographs, it ruins the experience, genuinely shaking someone's hand leaves an impression...

I saw them again on the other side of security, they both waved from across the lobby... 


I think they new I was a stoner, but didn't want anyone to know... A stoner knows a stoner... And my hair is looking pretty stoner...

I have locks... Not dredlocks, just locks...

Chicks hit on me because of my hair all the time, most are afraid to say anything... I guess I put off a "not interested" vibe...?

I don't know, I hate my job, I do get to meet some cool people occasionally, nobody to blab about, this month Halle Berry, Coolio, Ben Stiller, the dudes from either Static X or Powerman5000, Gene Simmons, and a bunch of people I recoginized but don't know their name...


People watching is awesome...


God damn, I'm stoned as fuck, It'd been awesome to smoke the shit I got with Cheech & Chong... 


Smoking some Somango... 


The mother of my Silver Mango...





Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh




Mmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm





Cough, cough...







Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry, I've been on Cloud 9 all day...





Hey Nacho----- The Advanced would be in lieu... REPLACE... the Flora...
_
So, you could do a comparison study, since you have the Flora already..._









*PLEASE.... elaborate Doc....* You're involved with Humbolt??? If so, how about a job? I want to quit mine.

I heard about the Supernatural aquisition... Is that where that "blossom builder" came from...





I'm about to upload a bunch of pics... hope you guys saw this post....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

GET READY FOR A BUNCH OF PICS



I've been looking at other journals, and they all have pics of their nutrients... so here.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's that evaporator bucket I made from a bucket (of course) a 6" net pot, and a 6" inline fan... all spare shit.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's the aftermath of a supercropping...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

A look at the forest under the canopy...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

The veg box...


----------



## multisonic (Jan 30, 2009)

what that's it? (no offense) i expected more. or at least shots of bud (if you have em)


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Now it's time for the drooling.... 







____________________________________________

Thanks to my ability to read the future... SeymourXXX wants to set the mood for what's about to happen....


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q7FFjUpVLg

______________________________________________


And it's only the end of week 5.

----------
*Day 35*
----------


Overview, Lights on...







Lights off... Flash.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Be patient... this takes time...


DIRTBAG------ This one's for you.







check out the purpling of the calyxes...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Speaking of purple.... Check this out....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's the 9Miles... growing like wildfire....


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 30, 2009)

Gorgeous MHM, wish I could smell that smeel that, I bet you room smells great right now. Those buds look very nice an crystally.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

These SuperSkunks are really starting to fill in fast...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

The silver mangoes are staying true to the single shoot, no branch growth...






That's all for now folks...


----------



## seymourxxx (Jan 30, 2009)

Just read the whole grow. This pretty much sums up my thoughts:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q7FFjUpVLg

Keep up the good work MHM!


----------



## multisonic (Jan 30, 2009)

AWESOME! i spoke too soon! can you refresh me on the specs of your op? how many in flower under how much light. what's your projected yield?


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 30, 2009)

Alright,,,alright looks like I'm gonna need some lotion.Between you and the bag master My thingy is getting sore .Porn,,,more porn,,,,,,


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

6 x 600W 

8 ft x 12 ft

not sure how many exactly... normally 54, this time... like 43??

Guesstimate on yield; 5 pounds- 7pounds...


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 30, 2009)

Mark whats it cost to run that a month? just elec ??


----------



## multisonic (Jan 30, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> 6 x 600W
> 
> 8 ft x 12 ft
> 
> ...





drooooooooooool!!!!!! that's 20-30 grand round here. not bad if i do say so myself!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

seymourxxx said:


> Just read the whole grow. This pretty much sums up my thoughts:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q7FFjUpVLg
> 
> Keep up the good work MHM!


 
I'm putting this in the post before the pics start for the mood music... thanks...


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 30, 2009)

ooooooooo yeah,,,,that be fitting


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Monthly bill is 450, but that's the whole house and gas... the impact from before/ after is 200/450....


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice about 250 increase but as stated 20k should take care of all that.Now there ya go sendin me back to the fishin store,oh I mean garden store hehehehehe


----------



## multisonic (Jan 30, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Monthly bill is 450, but that's the whole house and gas... the impact from before/ after is 200/450....



i'm always worried my elec company will start to wonder when my 1000 sq ft house starts pulling 200/month (it's only at 100-120 now with 2 600 and 2 400s. but this house used to have elec heat and i tore it out and replaced it with NG furnace and a wood burning stove for the living room. so I bet it actually used to be more than that with the elec heat. AND where do you think all those 240v lines got rerouted to? that's right. the grow room. ha ha ha


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

That's a good plan.. I plan on switching to 1000Ws with 240v...

This is a temporary setup, it's coming down after harvest...


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 30, 2009)

Lord that has to take one hell of a venting system and carbon filter to cut down on the smell.I just bought that 6 inch combo fan and filter form htg suppy.Might be ok for my 7x7 room but not marks," skunks a runnin room".Man,i like I like.

More power,,,more power hehehe


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh... I looked up that code.. you weren't kidding... You must be bored outta your mind all day...

But I bet there's plenty of snow...





This is what it looks like here, weather wise... everything is iced over...


This is my car, well not _MY_ car... But this is how I drive around here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJhLfzfuISYhttp://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q7FFjUpVLg

It gets really good about 3-4 mins in...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Kruzty said:


> Lord that has to take one hell of a venting system and carbon filter to cut down on the smell.I just bought that 6 inch combo fan and filter form htg suppy.Might be ok for my 7x7 room but not marks," skunks a runnin room".Man,i like I like.
> 
> More power,,,more power hehehe


 

1000CFM fan... 100 pound biggass carbon filter....


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 30, 2009)

good god that would do it.lord that would pull the paint off my walls.
Oh and YEAH, we have plenty of snow.Dam snow plow put a 4 ft pile in my driveway today matter of fact.Cost me 30 bucks to get a plow guy over here cuz I can't shovel anymore.Yeah I'm a boater and snow is a bad,bad word with me,lol.Winter ya cant tell how big those girls are from all the coats they have to wear.In the summer is bikini's on the beach and ya can make sure the dont have anything hidden ya see.So yeah we got snow,and fat girls trying to be skinny,


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

God... fatties in tight clothes are everywhere around here... 

This one at work always has half her ass hanging out between her shirt and her pants... Damn that's a tounge twister.


----------



## multisonic (Jan 30, 2009)

Kruzty said:


> good god that would do it.lord that would pull the paint off my walls.
> Oh and YEAH, we have plenty of snow.Dam snow plow put a 4 ft pile in my driveway today matter of fact.Cost me 30 bucks to get a plow guy over here cuz I can't shovel anymore.Yeah I'm a boater and snow is a bad,bad word with me,lol.Winter ya cant tell how big those girls are from all the coats they have to wear.In the summer is bikini's on the beach and ya can make sure the dont have anything hidden ya see.So yeah we got snow,and fat girls trying to be skinny,




the same thing goin on here. my wakeboard is a livingroom decoration all winter long. i usually dont have the problems with snow. i mean it IS piled in front of my house about 3 feet deep right now but i have a 1 ton and a 3/4 ton diesel 4x4 and the girlfriend drives a 1500. we just don't get stuck. ha ha ha


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 30, 2009)

Last year we where comin in from fishin and there was a pack of hotties on the pier, I cruz over getting a look see and I'll be damed if I didn't put the boat right into the f'ing pier.be a hell of a long time till I live that one down.I call these " pier trout" and nothen over a buck 20 makes it aboard.Now granted our piers are a 1/4 mile long and rather hard to hit.It was I just had something in my eye ya see,,like titties,,,oh-yeeeeeah


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

God... A boating accident that involves collision with land... Or in your case a pier... 

I don't get stuck in snow... Subaru power!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 30, 2009)

5 to 7 pounds sounds about right. Just imagine your next grow---co2 can give you up to 35% gains. Every 3 pounds you get an extra pound.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Eventually I'll run co2 generators... But not until I have a full greenhouse where ventillation is an issue. I get good enough results without it, and since this is a temporary setup... I was one extra thing to worry about and spend money on.


Not sure if you noticed, there was a huge pic update, followed by a bunch of replies... But I was asking you Doc...


Are you somehow working for/with Humbolt Nutrients?

Please elaborate about what you were talking about earlier...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

For those arriving late... This just happened...

----------
*Day 35*
----------


Overview, Lights on...







Lights off... Flash.


----------



## multisonic (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm gonna throw this up in 2 places:

How to deal with tap water that's 9.6 PH and 700ppm? Suggestions welcome. I think it's having an ill effect on my cloning success.

Note: I do use PH down (obviously in large quantities) 

Thanks!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

A little closer look...


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 30, 2009)

hey dude how often do you foliar feed... just wondering because I never do... the only time I ever water the leaves is with neem oil.. I want shiny leaves! what do you suggest?.. I have TB, PB, protech, magikal, all the tri flex's from bio-care and bigbloom>>>
they all say you can use as a foliar spray whats your suggestion


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Personally I don't foliar feed...

I followed the AN foliar chart to a tee, and saw no substantial gain...

Another product that didn't stay long in my garden is Emerald Shaman... Didn't see any benefits really...


I do put a nice coat of Einstein Oil on everything in week 1...

Preventative maintence works, I never have a mite problem, even with 1000CFM circulation.




Another thing is some of the foliar feed stuff is derived from gross shit, literally sometimes.


Spraying poop on my buds is out of the question.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks that what I thought.. Thanks you gave the right answer i was looking for...

I also spray with neem at week one


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 30, 2009)

Mr. Marks you are my hero... lol
And with the description of your hair now all I can think of is the dealer from Pineapple Express, which in my mind seems about right


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 30, 2009)

The plants are looking healthy as ever!!!. Really nice bud-set!!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Doc 


Oh... It seems I missed a question from Multisonic...

Your pH is 9.6, and ppm at 700... From the tap...

It sounds like well water to me... 

There are a few solutions, one would be to get a filter, a simple media type would remove the solids at least... A reverse osmosis would probably need filter replacements fairly often...


You could buy your water in 5 gallon jugs...


Or, I know there are products for well water growing...

Advanced Nutrients has a Well Water Micro that is used in replacement of the regular micro...


So, I don't know too much about growing with well water...



Oh, and Nacho, not quite, I have thick ass curly hair that looks like dreds.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 31, 2009)

If you haven't seen it yet, check out this guys giant indoor sativas:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/145340-jungle-our-3-very-big.html

Your buds are spectacular! I wish my foliage looked like yours. I'll be updating later today.


----------



## Babs34 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Well damn...I was just scoping out your thread--gorgeous plants. This is one LONG ass thread, LOL. I need to go take a nap now. On a more serious note--question for you. I saw your picture of what looked like a thousand bucks plus of nutes alone, "so" I thought why not ask? I don't proclaim to be the novice grower, but I'm no "pro" either. So, here it is: 
Hoping you can answer this for me. This has never happened before. I found a plant that was predominately female and "suddenly" began producing seeds. I'm hoping it hasn't affected the other plants too heavily--or at all for that matter. Kind of sad, it was producing bud the fastest and I was hoping for it to be my first smoke. It was only on the top part of plant that had turned male. I don't know if I should experiment on this or not. The entire bottom portion is female flowering. I've clipped the top few inches that had already produced seed. Are these seeds completely worthless? Or is there a 50/50 chance of them being entirely female (and the other 50% predominately hermaphrodite)? Also, what are the chances the remainder of the plant not taken out of the garden (and only showing flowers) will remain completely female? <<<I'm not feeling hopeful that I should keep this one. What are your thoughts on this? 
*


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 31, 2009)

Quick question, my plants are about 5 or so weeks old grown from seed and when I was changing the water last night I unplugged the light to get the cord out of the way to move my res past and being an idiot and super high I left it unplugged. Long story short I left them with 14 hours of straight darkness before plugging it back in. Do you think they'll be effected heavily by that or will they bounce back right away?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 31, 2009)

*Nacho- *I suppose you are in veg and turned the light off? 

If this is the case, they'll be just fine... Continue the normal cycle. If you're flowering it's alright too... Just try not to do it again...

I do some stoner shit sometimes too, I just try to catch myself before it happens with OCD rituals... 



*Babs-* By seeds do you mean male flowers? Do they look white like a tiny flower with yellowish pollen in the middle?

If this is the case...

Since it's happening at the top of the plant, any new growth will be predominantly male flowers... It's common in many species of plant to carry both sexes at the top and bottom of the plant, like pines and conifers...
*
I'd kill the maff immediately.*_and all of it's he/she children too!!!_

Any seeds produced by a random hermaphrodite plant through self pollination will carry a predominantly stong tendency to maff... So the seeds are bunk.




If you actually are talking about "seeds" forming... There has to be a maff somewhere in there...



The only other possible solution is that you don't know what a calyx looks like...


So...


You can answer the question yourself, 

google images- http://www.google.com


"male cannabis flower"

"Female cannabis flower, or 'Calyx" -the rollitup logo...

"Cannabis Hermaphrodite" 

Then decide for yourself...




I'm fairly certain it's not a seed forming... You can't tell until they're ready to harvest.


----------



## Babs34 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Take my word.....I know what a calyx looks like. I'll refer to those sites later to see if there's useful information. What I was saying is that I've NEVER seen a plant like this. Whenever I had seen a male, I ALWAYS immediately chunked it. This one was showing ALL signs of being female, but then "suddenly" changed. Now, when I say suddenly, I'm exaggerating of course. Honestly, I've been pretty lazy with this lil garden. (long story) ---When you say "*I'm fairly certain it's not a seed forming... You can't tell until they're ready to harvest. " *Make no mistake, it formed seeds......up top. The plant itself was only 14" high and I had only put it on 12/12 for oh, about 2 weeks maybe? The lower portion of the plant is producing nothing but female flowers. The top few inches that I have cut off (which DID produce seed) were at one time VERY MUCH appearing to be female flowers. I just don't know what the "chances" are that it will continue to flower......probably highly unlikely. I'm thinking it will again revert to male and SEEDING. I guess my biggest question was, are those seeds really worthless? No chance of getting some decent female seeds from it?*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry man... But what your saying makes absolutely no sense at all...


Seeds take quite some time to form, they don't appear to be seeded until harvest...






You can ask someone else if you want, but there is absolutely no way you can tell seeds in 2 weeks... Seriously...


I pollinated every one of my strains with Super Skunk pollen, and if I hadn't marked the buckets that were pollinated I'd have absolutely no idea which ones are going to have seeds...





Look up hermaphrodite...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 31, 2009)

What I'm saying is the "seeds" you speak of are most likely unopened male flowers... I can dig up a pic of my Super Skunk male if you'd like...


If they open, the rest of your garden _will_ be seeded...

And those seeds _will_ be worthless.


----------



## Survolte (Jan 31, 2009)

wow nice room. it looks like the room I live in lol. Im going to start a micro grow, but I aspire to reach higher levels and build a kick ass room like that.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 31, 2009)

It's a decent amount of work, but once you figure everything out, everything runs pretty smoothly... On average I spend an hour or less a day, and about 4 hours on feeding/ watering days... 

Cloning, transplanting, trimming, they all take time...


Efficiency comes with practice, my grow went without a hitch because I had a plan I knew worked, and stuck to it, limiting the variables as much as possible.

I'd say within two years of growing you'll be doing fairly well if you keep at it...

After that you'll build on technique, and maximize potential... Resin and taste will be the major concern...






That's just it really...







*A LOT* of people were critical of my pruning techniques, most reasoned that there would still be a decent amount of buds...

I don't care, I'm trying to get the best part even better.



Larfy little lower buds suck ass, I really would rather not smoke them, if anything they might be good for hash.








Sorry, I'm in a snobbish mood kinda... I'm fucked up on some incredible Somango. 

But really...




All the lower buds take away from the cola by a percentage... An even canopy of buds will get you the biggest and most flavorful resinous buds you can get.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 31, 2009)

ima be snobbish right along with ya! i skinned my last crop like you do and trimming was a breeze and it was all primo "A" buds. forget fluff and popcorn, i want nothing smaller than a pinecone.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 31, 2009)

I think you were a little easy on the plants to be honest---I would have cut everything from 1/2 down. The only thing I leave below that point is stem and if there's branching longer than 1" off the main stem above that, It gets the cutters as well at week 3. I like to grow one ultra-dense cola in the 3/4 to 1-1/4 ounce dried weight range.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah... I do that too... That's what the Super Skunks are kinda like... One massive bud...


The larger plants are stalked to the top... There are a total of 11 branches/colas on one of them, 9 on two of them and 7 on the forth under one light... That's 36 colas total... Each will be about a half ounce dried... Pound per light happens no matter how many plants...

4 plants per light yields as much as 9...


----------



## multisonic (Jan 31, 2009)

i just passed my one year mark for growing and if i keep learning at the same rate that i have been i will be at the point where all that matters is refining taste and things of the like another year from now. Oh I remember the days of bagseed, soil, dixie cups and CFLs like it was yesterday. The thing is, the more you learn the more you feel like you can improve. My rooms are half of what I want them to be, and 500 times better than what I started off with. Weird.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 31, 2009)

True dat!


Did you see the response for your water problem...?


-Filter (tons of cartridge replacements)

-Well water Micro


*Best solution*
-Purchase water from a local supplier...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh and I bet you recently got a pH ppm pen Multisonic...

Once you get that baseline tap water under control you can expect a big quality increase... 

There are a lot of people who buy their water, I'm pretty sure it's cheap as hell, just a hassle to get...


But since you have a bigass truck you could get a giant water tank...


----------



## multisonic (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha I already have a 105 gal aux fuel tank (for when I am running dry and have to round trip it to the west for an elbow) And my water is city water not well but it acts like well water I guess. Yeah the RO filter has been a long time coming. I've had my PH and ppm testers for about 8 mos now. My water used to come out at about 200ppm and i could deal with that but this is getting outta hand.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 1, 2009)

multisonic said:


> Ha ha ha ha I already have a 105 gal aux fuel tank (for when I am running dry and have to round trip it to the west for an elbow) And my water is city water not well but it acts like well water I guess. Yeah the RO filter has been a long time coming. I've had my PH and ppm testers for about 8 mos now. My water used to come out at about 200ppm and i could deal with that but this is getting outta hand.


I was going to use tap water in my aero grow, but I live in a small town on the edge of lake superior so Im hoping it wont be too bad.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Feb 1, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> 1000CFM fan... 100 pound biggass carbon filter....


Hello m8! i have 1question! how often do you replace carbon!? every month,or what!? thanx man!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 1, 2009)

Tony- been running this one for three years...

I rinsed it out with water twice, once a year... It's still wroking just fine, but It'll probably need replaced soon.

I blow into it, that's why there isn't a prefilter on the outside... I do have some quilting batting on the inside to catch dust particles...




Multisonic- You might want to get some calibration solution for you meters and check them if you haven't already... And keep your probes clean, I wash mine once a week.


Usually you don't have city water that is that bad, but who knows, you live way out there...


----------



## multisonic (Feb 1, 2009)

i cant believe ur up this early. i just got off work an hour ago. fuckin lame. well time to do my taxes. ha ha ha


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 1, 2009)

I was about to say the same thing... What are you doning up this early...

Well, the sun is just now about to rise...



And I'm at work... On a sunday... On Super Bowl sunday... 

You must work the late shift huh...


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 1, 2009)

*OK, I guess this is a situation where you just have to be there and actually see it for yourself. Take my word, I'm not BS'ing....there are ACTUAL seeds. I've collected them already in hopes that I could at least utilize that particular plant for future growths. I've seen some posts throughout RIU that refer to them as being female seeds. Like I said, I always threw away the males....never encountered a hermaphrodite. It may not make sense, but this is the reality. 7 plants---all kept on the exact same lighting---only ONE turned out this way. No reason to lie here...I've only had it flowering for approximately a couple of weeks. I thought it weird as hell myself....which is why I'm asking whoever I can to enlighten me a bit more regarding the seeds possible use.....AND whether or not I should just completely rid of the plant altogether, plus the seeds. I'd take more time to google it if I "had" the time, but the reality is I just don't really have enough of that "time" to get to the facts I'm seeking. My life consists of "googling" all sorts of topics...many of which are just not for entertainment purposes--thus my directly questioning here to seek a direct answer. Apparently, this is just a random occurrence no one I have asked has encountered. That being said, I will go with my gut feeling and just rid of the remainder plant that is still flowering and hope it has not tainted the others......AND keep the seeds and HOPE they can be of some use because I'm determined to find that strain I grew not too long ago. When I recently moved , I foolishly didn't take the time to properly label some of my seeds.*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know what to tell you man... It takes at least 5 weeks to produce a mature seed through pollination...

My guess is it's a hermie...

*A clear close up pic would help.


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 1, 2009)

*OK, well...I will say this. I did not "officially" begin flowering until a couple of weeks ago. Once I see that first pistil, I go back to vegging for a couple of weeks, sometimes more. I gradually cut back the lights to a 12/12 schedule once they are at the right height. I may have played around a little too much with that lighting. Like I said, I was getting a little lazy with this "this" time around. All of the others are doing just fine....looking like they will stay their course and bud. If there were not so much drama entailed getting a picture and uploading, I'd show you. Hmm, I'm thinking I'll keep the seeds for awhile--just incase. It doesn't seem that I'll be getting anymore seeds in the very near future, so wth...all about trial and error.*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 1, 2009)

Alright man...


If you mess around with the lights too much, they'll turn into hermaphrodites...

Veg at either 24 hours or an 18on/6off cycle, then switch to 12/12... Nothing else works better...

I'm pretty sure you've got a hermie on your hands, a lot of people don't recognize a hermie when they see their first one...


I'm sticking with my gut on this one.


Sorry bro,_ any of you hundreds of readers agree?_


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 1, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Alright man...
> 
> 
> If you mess around with the lights too much, they'll turn into hermaphrodites...
> ...


 Maybe so, maybe so...never actually had one before because the males were always immediately taken out. I'm just amazed that the bottom half is definitely all females---with the acception of one bud--obviously hermie. Anyway, let's just HOPE the rest stay on track.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 1, 2009)

Increased stress of any kind will make a genetically unstable plant want to herm...

Overwatering, overfeeding, overpruning, messing with the lights...

Feminized seeds aren't as resilliant to stress as their normal counterparts.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 1, 2009)

Your lighting scheme is causing the problem. Plants will show sex WITHOUT 12/12 light. Preflowers appear at 4-6 weeks from seed under 18/6 lighting. Tossing them to flower, then back to veg for 2 weeks, then back to flower; it surprises me you have not had more hermies to be honest. You must have had really solid genetics in the past to have not seen one yet. Hermies are weird looking and will caise more issues than they are worth.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 1, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Sorry bro,_ any of you hundreds of readers agree?_


100% agreed


----------



## Nacho420 (Feb 1, 2009)

I had that same problem with my last grow. 2 Jack plants and a BC God Bud were what I entered flowering with and 2 of them turned hermies.

To be honest I wouldn't keep the seeds because I got some seeds from the plants that only could have gotten pollenated from the hermies and they haven't turned out too well. Very weird growth like branching out into two major stems and slow growth.

I left them alone and it didn't hurt too much. The top of the BC was producing seeds and the bud from it didn't turn out very good but one of the jacks that turned hermie did so later on and didn't affect it much at all. Still gave some dank bud.

Hope that helps


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Thanks "Mr." ...Nacho and Doog for all the feedback. I swear I wasn't trying to hijack this thread. I was just on the quest for "the answer." Honestly, I was hoping you would tell me it was positively some female seeds---one can dream. I'll have to research that one in the future. Nacho, I'm so desperate for some bud, I may just break down and smoke that sorry ass bud, ha. Doog, maybe I did have some really solid genetics at one time because I never ever encountered that problem with hermaphrodites....and I've always played around with the light in the beginning----no such thing as routine with me. That is, UNTIL I get on the 12/12....then I get serious. Life and stress had me playing with it a bit too much this time around maybe. I probably did push it just too far.*
*Doog, I dig your avatar. I may have to hijack it. Nothing pisses me off more (well, some things) than when I hear about some poor woman who is dying of cancer, WITH SMALL CHILDREN no doubt, and is facing criminal charges----WHILE DYING. WTH is wrong with our society when they will challenge an individual pertaining to their own bodies? The gov't has deemed all so many "Meds" out there as being safe and useful for alleviating every kind of symptom/pain, etc. I'll never get over that either. It's "ok" and acceptable by society to use "prescribed" pills that will royally f&%k you up on so many levels, YET, use something natural--minus all the side-effects--"oh the shame."*
*Thanks again. Looking forward to seeing your end product Mr.*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 2, 2009)

It's all good babs...


And I totally agree that the prohibition of marijuana is pointless... Advil and asprin are way more dangerous... 


And you were sorta on the right track thinking the seeds would be fem... They would be.


The thing is, in order to get good feminized seeds, the hermie "father" of the seeds has to be extremely resistant to herm... It needs to be forced through one of many methods...

A plant that is unstable and turns herm will carry the unstable genetics to the offspring... And the offspring will have a tendency to herm.


In a feminized cross, no male genes are passed from the parents... So there is no possibility of having a male, only female that carry the possibility of being unstable...



I personally don't mess around with feminized seeds...



And the only herms I've had were in late flowering, during flush, a few banannas pop out of the Silver Pearl... It's common, if you let a plant go for too long, it'll pop out a few male flowers... It's actually the method Soma Seeds uses to get his genetics.

I'd get rid of it entirely.



And babs... Something you really should look into is setting up a veg room, that way you won't have any down time, you can cut clones, and have vegative plants you know are female that can be ready for flowering as soon as you harvest...


That's why this garden took so long for me, I was starting from seeds... Now that I have vegative mothers, I've been cutting clones for the next batch, they're all rooting now, and will be ready for flowering as soon as I harvest, no down time.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 2, 2009)

Alrighty...


Let's get some of the cost analysis out of the way...


We'll start with the easy stuff, at least easy for me.




_*
I'm going to put them into groups, so it'll make more sense, and for each group you can add/subtract investment to cut costs... Making the math a bit more easy.*_



Alright then... Let's start with nutrient costs...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 2, 2009)

-----*NUTRIENT COST*-----

AN- SensiBloom A (1Gal)- $30
AN- SensiBloom B (1Gal)- $30
AN- Sensizym (1Gal)- $94
AN- Sweet Leaf (1Gal)- $86
AN- MEarth Bloom (1Gal)- $48
AN- Fulvic Acid (1Liter)- $28
AN- Humic Acid (1Liter)- $28
AN- B-52 (1Gal)- $116
AN- Liquid Carboload (1Liter)- $20
AN- Barricade (1Liter)- $30
AN- BigBud (130grams)- $23
*
--Total Advanced Nutrients costs--

$523.00 +tax
*


FF- Grow Big (1Liter)- $20
FF- Tiger Bloom (1Liter)- $16
FF- Big Bloom (2.5Gal)- $80
FF- Open Sesame (1pound)- $24
FF- Beastie Bloomz (1pound)- $24
FF- Cha Ching (1pound)- $28
*
--Total Fox Farm costs--

$192.00 +tax
*


HB- HoneyBee ES (1Liter)- $24
HB- Gravity v5 (8oz)- $27
GH- pH down (1gal)- $27
BT- Clearex (1Liter)- $15
Superthrive (60mL)- $6
*
$99.00 +tax*


_*-----Total Costs-----*_
*
$914.00 +tax*


But... I still have enough left over for another round, and a lot of the products are from a previous grow...

So, I have leftovers.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 2, 2009)

*-----Equipment-----*

Just hoods, ballasts and lights...


*Future Brite 600W HPS Digital Ballast- $270

*HydroTek Silverstar Vented Hood- $200

*SolarMAX 600W HPS Bulb- $125

_--$595.00 per light_

Multiplied by 6
-------

*$3,570.00*


These are reusable... With a additional bulb replacement every six months... Or $1,500.00 a year.


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

damn u give out more money on nutes than i have ever on my whole system ^^

cheers


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 2, 2009)

Hahaha...

And think...

S cutting costs by not usding th Dr Hornby stuff.
I wa


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> And think...
> 
> I was cutting costs by not usding th Dr Hornby stuff.


corrected your sentence for ya m8... if thats what u meant

anyways dont know what dr hornby is... 

hehe.. i hardly ever use nutes... only when needed :S i guess i just dont know how to use em


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 2, 2009)

I do agree with that is the best light cycle possible. But I also like to make it very clear that I reveg almost every plant two or even three times... and never once had hermie... also where i live I can flower twice outside.. That is if I start off on 24 hours inside and stick them outside in early march.. I can usally have a harvest around may with the faster flowering strains.. Then the days get longer by june.. So the plants will reveg on their own.. and I can harvest again in fall... 

All the plants I have now.. will be revegged and put outside this summer...

I have heard that they made clone only strains into males by changing the light cycles, But let me understand what your saying..

So if he messed up badly enough to make a hermie. Are you saying that the hermie could self inpregnate its self and get seeds? Because if this was possible.. I would really like to learn how I can make a female have seeds without a male....

It just doesn't make sense to me... 

I have seen hermie seeds turn into hermie plants. (bagseed)

But have never seen a female turn hermie... I just dont understand How it could possible grow balls.. Nothing in this world is born one sex then changes only by its self..

lets not get too creepy with this


MrHowardMarks said:


> Alright man...
> 
> 
> If you mess around with the lights too much, they'll turn into hermaphrodites...
> ...


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 2, 2009)

You know you made a very good comment here my friend..

I have given friends of mine cuts before and they didnt have any nutes to use so I told them just to use a little coffee grounds in veg, then use a little of ash and mollases in flower and had great results...

so I want to have a side by side run with a plants on nutes and one without..

I have done this with coco verse foxfarm soil (light warrior) was very impressed with how much faster and stronger the coco plant grew


DWR said:


> corrected your sentence for ya m8... if thats what u meant
> 
> anyways dont know what dr hornby is...
> 
> hehe.. i hardly ever use nutes... only when needed :S i guess i just dont know how to use em


----------



## doogleef (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow. That's a lot of cash on nutes. I would be very interested to see how all that really does against a more simple regimen. Would you really get that much better product from the whole AN line than from a 1 part complete like GH's FloraNova w/ no additives (other than maybe H2O2)? You turn out some really nice bud, man. Mad respect for ya. Could I beg of you to grab a bottle of FloraNOvaBloom (just a Qt $2 and run a couple plants with just that @ 2.0EC, no flush? I have a hunch that given the same good environment the product you turn out would be comparable to your other stuff. 

I would love to run a test like this myself but do not have the funds for the AN line. I'm a newbie and personal stash grower only. Thank god for the commercial growers though. Without you fellas, I would be sober.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 2, 2009)

Feminised seeds are more likely to hermie. If you have a solid female, non feminized, from good genetics, then it should take LOTS of stress to hermie it but it can happen. Lots of plants go hermie in nature, not just mj. They do this as a self-sustaning mechanism. The plant wants to keep it's line alive in stressful environments.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 2, 2009)

well first off doogleef I wanna say your no longer a newbie...novice..lol But your doing great...
Yeah you are very right about the femalized strains... lol I have read how they make them... All I can say I will never buy one..
I think marijuana is the only plant in that can be either male or female..
I am pretty sure every other plant in the entire world is born hermie..

I could be wrong though.. Just look at tomatoes.. If you gently flick the yellow flowers you release the pollin and get more tomatoes... Peppers are the same way.. I have read that marijuana is unlike any other plant in the whole world?

If I am wrong you can flame me gently


doogleef said:


> Feminised seeds are more likely to hermie. If you have a solid female, non feminized, from good genetics, then it should take LOTS of stress to hermie it but it can happen. Lots of plants go hermie in nature, not just mj. They do this as a self-sustaning mechanism. The plant wants to keep it's line alive in stressful environments.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, MOG. I am running fem seeds now. They can be pretty stable depending on the breeder. I am keeping an eye on them. 

Actually, 70% of flowering plants are hermaphroditic. Here is a cool quiz site on it http://www.quizmoz.com/quizzes/Plants-and-Gardening-Quizzes/h/Hermaphrodite-Plants-Quiz.asp

Sorry for the hijack, MHM!


----------



## slackjack (Feb 2, 2009)

It's not the only plant that has two distinct sexes, but I can't thikn of any others off the top of my head.
And as for it being hard to herm a natural female...
Long before I found this site, I planted a few mex red hair bagseeds, and like a super newb, put them on the shelf in my closet near the light and just tried to keep the light on as much as possible. My roommates would turn it off and I knew nothing of light cycles. but they got enough light not to flower, then I gave them to my friend who had a 400w he'd just bought and we put them under 12/12. 4 of 4 hermies, these came from basically a landrace strain, fresh almost wild genetics (I imagine, i've never checked up on the mexican shwag croppers)


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah MOG, hermaphradites are common in unstable genetics...

A lot of bagseeds might be a result of herm pollination...



Back to babs, or whoever was wondering if a hermie can self pollinate... YES, it can, but the seeds will most likely hermie, or will have a really strong tendency to do so...

There are tons and tons of plants that are male female specific, and many that have both sexes... A considerable amount of the sex specific plants will turn hermaphroditic in cases of survival.



Think about it for a second...



Natural selection.



If a plant's only job in life is to grow big and produce seeds to further populate an area, and there are no males around to pollinate them (impregnate) they will go to drastic measures and pollinate themselves... Masturbation.
*
Basically the offspring of a feminized cross will be degenerate retards who will masturbate all the time...*


Don't quote me on that... It's my opinion supported by basic facts.




About the comparison tests...


I started with GH 3 part... Did alright, and eventually added BigBud when it came out... After that grow i switched to AN 3 part with BigBud...


So what I'm saying is I started where everyone did, and continued to add beneficials to my mix as I progressed...


The recipe I just stated was abbreviated from what I'd normally use.


The subtraction of all the Hornby products was at least a thousand dollars in savings...

But I definately notice a difference in resin amounts from not using it, as far as growth, I'm not sure, I don't have anything to compare side by side...

I don't really want to waste the sq feet to do a comparison of a standard base nute only regimen against the recipe I'm using... Sorry.




*DWR* Definately invest some money in some good nutes, you'll at least double, if not triple your harvest. You can get a decent regimen for around 50-100 bucks...





And to everyone, the hydroponic nutrient industry makes billions a year, it's for a good reason, they get results...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## floydfanx6 (Feb 3, 2009)

hey howard,i just got a sample of collosoal bud blast,,how would u use it,,i know the dillution rate,but how often,and when? thanx also i have AN overdrive,,but im using botanicare pbp line and supplements,and i have somethign called hydroplex,and i belive thee almost the same thing,isnt purple maxx from humbuldt a lot like collosoal bud blast, derived from amino acids ,thanx brother


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Feb 3, 2009)

Your in for a treat when you foliar spray the collasal(fresh baby shit smell in your room) You can foliar one a week with lights-off--mix a few drops of dish-soap with the water and CBB. Maybe Marks has a different method for spraying the "shit" all over.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 3, 2009)

MHM doesnt foliar in flower. i do though, i use dutch masters max-fx flower formula with thier penetrator. it does the same thing as purple maxx for half the price but its not organic and is for foliar only. i foliar every other day too, but i also have no humidity or mold issues to concern me.


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Guys.....off the topic. I don't have anyone to vent about to this now. Maybe I shouldn't say "vent." I am LMAOOOOOOOOO!!!! I just turned on the TV to see the "experts" ANAYLZE the "evils" of MJ.........HAHAHAHAHAHA. They are ALL over Michael Phelps ass. Poor guy goes to a party and takes a bong hit and now has a blemished reputation. Should he keep his gold medal they ask? LOOOOL......what is this? Miss America?*
*What the hell business is it of the medias anyway? It would appear some stupid punk took a picture of him without his knowledge. Seriously, what did the idiot get from doing so? A reward?.....probably.*
*Society is so completely uneducated. I use to workout 5 hours a day---get high BEFORE working out. People have such a warped image of what "stoners" appear to be, OR they simply pre-judge them by appearance alone. I've known attorneys and many other professionals that light up. It certainly doesn't keep them from being productive AND law-abiding...yes, I said law-abiding, citizens.*
*Honestly, it really is hard for me to watch the "experts" on TV providing society with their "expertise knowledge"......think about it. How many times do you see someone on TV CLEARLY STATING THE FACTS........*
*You guys don't know me. I get so tempted to go right up to the whitehouse and smoke up. WTH.....Clinton didn't "inhale"....but he sure did have it in his possession. Obama confesses to inhaling....neither were treated as a criminal for such. And then you have Montel getting on a daytime talk show---with NO hesitation---saying, "Yes, I go home every single night and light one up." Do you see him being arrested? Seriously, who in the hell does the government think themselves to be? They provided many people accross this country with a supply for years. Now they think it their "right" to arrest a person who is not even asking that they be funded for their own personal stash???*
*It wasn't long ago that I was in a convenient store and some really big guy in front of me turned around and was chewing on a huge stem--wasn't too hard to figure out what kind. I immediately thought to myself.....what an idiot. For all practical purposes, he could have been arrested for that alone. Funny *


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 3, 2009)

*oops...damn enter button....*
*Funny thing is, I haven't even given that thought until now. Maybe he was just attempting to make a statement. Go ahead, sue me.....I get high. Am I really hurting you in doing so? Everyone else was in there buying cases of beer. OK, I'll just leave it at that.*
*I just hope that the day I stand up for my rights (because I will)----someone HAS to----that I am fortunate enough to not be penalized for having done so.*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree... The entire swim team was a bunch of stoners back in high school...



*Just imagine the lung capacity of Michael Phelps!!!*

_
I bet (if he wanted to) he could burn a whole ounce up in one bong hit..._








About the Colossal Bud Blast, apparently the new formula is different from the one I had years ago, the one I had smell like a mixture of ammonia and cat shit...



Anyway...


It's used in veg, and the first two weeks in flower if I remember right...


If you're vegging under HPS and getting a little yellowing, it helps boost the nitrates and nitrogen levels and makes the plants a dark lush green... It works pretty fast too, yellowish plants will be green in two days...


I stopped using it because of humidity issues in my last two grows, and I wasn't in veg for all that long...



If you have an established veg room it'd be a good addition to your arsenal...





*BUT, you don't want to use it on mothers you are about to clone, the extra nitrogen will make her take a lot longer to root clones...*

Actually, to get faster clones, I do a plain watering, then a watering with a light bloom feed, and they root much faster...


You want to have low nitrogen and high potassium and phosphorous for a plant to produce roots.



I didn't see a real significant difference in using the entire AN foliar program vs without...

I think (memory) this is all that was in it;

AN Fulvic
AN Seaweed
AN Emerald Shaman
AN Scorpion
AN Growth XL
AN B52
AN Barricade
AN Carboload


There might be more I'm forgetting, it's called the AN 2+ foliar feed program...

I didn't see much difference.


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 4, 2009)

hey man, do u have a prefered method of drying and curing? ive always dried them till they just strted to get crunchy on the outside then jarred and burped...i see alot of ppl here that hang fro 3 days then paper bag them then jars....is there an advantage to bags?...


----------



## multisonic (Feb 4, 2009)

i'm just gonna fro this out there. i put mine in a bud dryer that I made. It consists of a rubbermaid container with many holes drilled in it full of screen shelves and a 250 cfm fan mounted to the lid. LOTS of air circulation!. 4 days in there in the dark at about 70ish degrees and they come out just barely too moist to smoke. then into jars or bags and they're ready by the time people want them. I know it's not the best way but it is rather fast.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't use paper bags, I notice a cardboard flavor leeches into the plants...



I swear I've explained this several times, but maybe not in this thread 


At harvest I remove as much leaf as possible...

I hang dry for 3-5 days until the buds are crispy but the stems are still bendy and don't snap. Plenty of airflow is key, a few fans are plenty.


Once they're crispy I cut the buds from the stem and put them in 2 gallon ziplocks to sweat out the stems and the inside of the buds.

After 12-24 hours of sweating I and sit them in box lids as trays, any improvised tray will work...


After about 12 hours they're crispy again, and I put them back in the bag...

After another 12 hours they're wet again, and I sit them in the trays...

Once they stay crispy after 12 hours sealed up, they're done, and the curing process begins...

You want to keep a little moisture in the bud, and open the jar every now and then...

Fermentation takes a couple weeks, all of the complex sugars left in the plant material will ferment into simplified sugars that have a sweet sugary taste... Uncured herb has the bitter taste, and if you don't promptly remove the leaf before drying you'll have a chlorophyl "plant" flavor...


*That's how I do it.*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, that'll work too multisonic...


If you have humidity problems, you'll need more air circulation, you can make a rack drying system with wire racks and fans blowing from underneath... If temps are really low you can add a space heater, that'll lower the humidity and quicken up the process too... Not too hot though, 80 degrees F is as high as you should go...

Plenty of circulation is key.


----------



## multisonic (Feb 4, 2009)

sometimes i add a heater in the room where the dryer is. yeah 80 is tops. isn't that like 23 C? i think it was fdd whos design i made mine from.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know Celcius... Neither should you 

Just kidding... 


Yeah something like that... Anything that draws air over and around the buds will work well... But you have to be careful not to dry them to quick or you'll trap chlorophyl in there...


----------



## multisonic (Feb 4, 2009)

i havent slept since i woke for work yesterday. yahoo. and i have to be there again in an hour. yahoo again. i hate jets!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 4, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I don't know Celcius... Neither should you


every once in a while you just crack me the fuck up.

i dont know celsius either, but im damn good with the metric system!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

If it weren't for drugs, nobody in the us would know the metric system... Even then we put thing in ounces... 28.4 grams- one ounce...

I wonder what the normal weights shit sells for is... 30 gram bags? And what are they called?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe instead of ounce it's called a "royale with cheese" on account of the metric system... Do you know what those crazy motherfuckers dip their french fries in?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 4, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Maybe instead of ounce it's called a "royale with cheese" on account of the metric system... Do you know what those crazy motherfuckers dip their french fries in?


motherfuckin mayonaise, can you believe that shit. put the shit all over the shit.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 4, 2009)

LM mutherfuckin AO


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

This is bullshit... We should have shotguns for this job.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 4, 2009)

i want you to say; its cool, go in there and chill them niggas out. the calverys on way.

okay. its cool, go in there and chill them niggas out. im sending the Wolf.

oh shit nigga, you sendin the Wolf! thats all you needed to say, we cool.



if i find the guy who stole my special edition dvd of that flick im kicking him in the junk.


----------



## Nacho420 (Feb 4, 2009)

So I'm right about to take cuttings from my plants... planing on about saturday... hopefully.

The plants are a month and a half or so into the vegetative stage and about 6 inches big and are in smallish containers right now. I want to try and successfully root the clones before putting the plants into flower so I don't screw myself. And if it doesn't work now I still have one more shot before flowering time.

My plan is to flush the regular water tonight and tomorrow move the plants from the small containers to 2 gallon buckets in my ebb & grow system and add some final flush to the water.

On Friday was going to give them a light bloom feeding to give them low nitrogen levels coupled with high Phosphorous (I think? or potassium) so they can root fast after I take the cuttings on Sat.

First off does that sound like a good plan and would there be anything that you would change? Secondly after you take the cuttings would you use any nutrient water or just regular tap water (I'm using rapid rooters in a humidity dome under some growlux bulbs). 

Last question - When you flush with just regular water should you adjust the pH to the 5.8 - 6.2 range or is leaving the pH alone OK?

Thanks


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll ignore a bunch of that, and tell you to take the cuttings first... You can do a light bloom feeding tomorrow, take cuttings on saturday, and replant on sunday/monday...


You don't want to transplant and try to take cuttings, too much shock...


On aside, you want to always adjust the pH of your water... That is, unless you're using plain RO water... It's not necessary, and nearly impossible to adjust.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 4, 2009)

Your in rare form tonight... Almost sounds like, That you've had a couple of drinks...lol


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry man... Been dealing with this guy who's got mold everywhere he's saying... And I've been trying to help him out... But he just said he's been pouring milk into the soil...

*slaps forehead*


Plus I'm watching Wonderland (Val Kilmer as John Holmes)


----------



## Nacho420 (Feb 4, 2009)

And for the cuttings would you use a really light nutrient solution or just plain water?

Thanks again


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nacho420 said:


> And for the cuttings would you use a really light nutrient solution or just plain water?
> 
> Thanks again


plain water till they root, then very light nutes(a lil flowering nutes will help too)


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 4, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Sorry man... Been dealing with this guy who's got mold everywhere he's saying... And I've been trying to help him out... But he just said he's been pouring milk into the soil...
> 
> *slaps forehead*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep... I just use plain water...

The rapid rooters have hormones and a light nutrient solution in it already... Don't overwater them... You'll need a mister sprayer to wet the plugs, it doesn't take much to keep them moist, just check on the every now and then... I took 100 clones, and am about to check on them... I think they should be ready soon, i forget how old they are... I've only had to mist them twice, but I'm thinking they're more than a week old, so maybe they have roots... I guess I should check...


What I'm trying to say is to take it easy on them, don't too much care of the clones.


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 4, 2009)

* I have few choices of where to shop and I'm not going to be ordering anything online---at least this time around. I have been looking for some kind of foliar juice. Don't laugh.....I'm growing under flourescents. I just feel it needs ALL the boost it can get. Anyway....there are no wonderful garden centers where I live, so nutrients are limited to Home Depot/Lowes. After several inquiries, I learned of one small garden center. The nutes available were limited. What I found was a foliar juice with combining ingredients of manure tea, fish kelp, apple cider vinegar, molasses and magnesium sulfate. Nitrogen reads .2%, Phosphate .75% and Potash 2%. These seem like extremely low levels of each. Can I safely assume that they are in fact low enough to lightly foliar feed plants in the morning.....say, three times a week?.....maybe more? Also, I found one single bag of phosphate......triple super phosphate. The application directions read 2 lbs. per 100 sq. feet. I realize overdosing can cause burn. My question is, will an extremely light application watered in be beneficial?*
*Oh, and is apple cider vinegar beneficial in balancing the ph? *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

To be honest, it'd be a waste of money...

I used the entire Advanced Nutrients 2+ Foliar spray and didn't see a significant difference, so there is no way in hell that stuff will do you any good... Sorry.

Do a search of "Hydroponic" shops in your city on google, if there aren't any, check nearby cities, it may be worth the trip...



You can have good results with basic fertilizers you'll find at hardware stores... But none will perform as well as a nutrient formulated with the purpose of growing cannabis in mind.

I don't order from online either, but a bunch of people do if that's you last resort...


Mane2008 has a stickied thread of good online shops...


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 5, 2009)

* OK, for now, I'll just gather that it definitely won't kill my plants. Since I'm big on babying my plants, using it can't hurt. At least that's what I'm getting for feedback thus far. I'm big on experimenting and I pay very close attention to all possible affects.*


----------



## doniawon (Feb 5, 2009)

i didnt pour milk in my soil.. thats just fuckin retarted.. i guess today i take pictures to "prove my compitance" 

1 part skim milk
9 parts water foliar feed stops Powder Mildew??? Can anyone back me up on this..it in a marijuana growing book i got and its all over the web.. sorry to post in your world.I still know your tha shit.. im not bashin


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry, I haven't heard of that...

A foliar is even worse in my opinion...



I think of what happens to milk, if you sit it out, in a warm place, and all I can imagine is nasty spoiled milk and mold...


That's why I think it's a horrible idea. 


What, if any, reasons are there that it might work to control mold...? Cause I think it'd cause mold, and a horrid smell...


Either way...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

So, a slight update on my grow... I'm at day 40, it's looking like some of the blueberries will be finished in a little over a week... They're definately the shortest flowering time.


The Super Skunks are chugging along, filling out really nice and are probably going to finish soon after the BBs...


-The silver mango is starting to chunk up really nice, and the aroma smell kinda like the Silver Pearl, mixed with the mango... Looks like I might have a good cross on my hands 

It's growing tall and skinny like the mango, but the buds are much more compact and tight... Also the shape of the buds and leaves are kinda like the pearl... Exciting, I can't wait to smoke it.



The 9Mile is also taking its time, and will be in the 60+ day mark... I have a lot of long flowering strains in my garden it seems...


The next round won't be nearly this much trouble... They're all going in at the same time, and they'll all be super skunk... Or a mix of super skunk and silver pearl... Back to what I normally do now that everything's up and running.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey MHM, things are looking good.

I started using cha-ching on Saturday, the package gives the option of using it exclusively at 1/2-1 tsp per gallon, or at half that in combination with whatever your bloom formula is. Any opinion one way or t'other? I love the color it turns my solution; phosphorescent lime!

Also, can you tell me how to embed my pix in the body of my post rather than thumbnails, so I can be like all the cool kids?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

I use it at a rate a little more than 1/2 teaspoon per gallon... Didn't notice any burn, that's with all my other shit in the mix...


To imbed a picture in the text, it has to be on a server already, you can't upload directly from your computer... Then it's simple...

If you go into an album it'll say underneath the picture, "image address" then under that will be "vB code"


You can copy paste the code here, or type out the code itself... For an image it's [] with img in the middle followed by /img

Looks like this;

<Img> (image address) </img>

You have to use the http://www also... And it'll usually end in ".jpg"

Just look at a pic in an album and you'll se the code...


It also works with links;

<Url> (link address) </url>


But remember it's [] not <>


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info man. I'll be updating later, and it'll be nice to see those images full size. Looking good over here!


----------



## Nacho420 (Feb 5, 2009)

For that light bloom solution before taking cuttings what ppm would you put it at? I was thinking 400 or so but I'm new to having a TDS meter so I thought I'd ask the pro...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

You were thinking right... I'd go with anywhere from 300-500... Depending on their size...

The bloom feeding isn't necessary... Only if they've been on a high nitrogen diet...


Built up nitrogen will keep them from rooting, they will live off the stored reserves...

So, if you're keeping mothers;

I only feed for say the first two weeks of the month, then flush with a light feeding of bloom nutes for the last two weeks of the month, followed by cuttings, then repeat...

If you're using store bought root plugs there is already a light mix of nutrients and hormones within the plug, so you only need plain water from there on out.


----------



## Nacho420 (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, they've been in the vegetative stage so all the feedings up until now have been high in nitrogen so I thought I would flush some of that out so it doesn't take forever to root.

Good to know, thanks


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

Slight update... I started the flushing process on the BBs with a 300ppm total feeding of carbohydrates and sensizym, I also added a little bit of Cha Ching and Big Bloom...

They aren't quite finished yet. They're on the last swell it looks like, I'll upload some pictures tomorrow.

I give them 14 days max... It's a strange pheno, not the biggest producer, but absolutely covered in gigantic trichromes... Easily visible to the naked eye like hair... I'm happy I bred her, good genes are coming in the future... I've got some awesome genetics having sex, and I'm their pimp...

The Super Skunks, Silver Mango and 9Mile are chugging along... Getting bigger everyday.

I guess it's been almost a week since a picture update, I should get on that tomorrow...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

Well... A few days have passed... so let's see some pics...



_I finally replaced the 125W CFL bulb in the ballasted fixture..._


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

_Some close up shots..._


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

_Blueberries at night._


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

_Super Skunk_






_Overview at night_





_9Miles up front..._


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

_Super Skunk_


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

_You can see the difference between the purlpe and the green..._


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

_More random shots..._


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

*January 31...*






*Today...*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 6, 2009)

goddammit! i just got dressed and now i have to go change my shorts.

looking very nice, mr.nice.

ive decided to add to my room. im gonna upgrade from a 5x7' space to a 7x16' space. im gonna have no trouble framing it up or doing the plumbing, but im gonna install a subpanel as well. i think i have most of it down from DIY sites, but can i bug you if i need any additional help? i know you have installed a few of these.

im gonna get 2 new 600w hps's and a convo bulb for my 400 to use in veg. and i want to make two 9-pot ebb n grow systems for the 600's.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

Like an erupting volcano....  

Sure, I'd be happy to give some input...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 6, 2009)

im hoping the taxman puts some good shit under my pillow this year.

dont get me wrong, i love my daughter regardless. but she gets an extra hug at tax time....my little deduction.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Feb 6, 2009)

Niceeeeeeeeeeeee!!!. I can see you pushed the nutes right up to the breaking point. Your going to have some really nice smoke out of that crop.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, the Super Skunks could've used MORE food... Nice to know for the future... I've been feeding them extra, and they're loving it. Still some singed tips out there... it's all good.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks great MHM, glad I stopped by today to catch those pics. Those girls are lookin really nice man, has it been getting chilly in your room at night? Just curious cus the blueberries are so colorfull. All my little girls are looking really nice and healthy. Have you been over to see the journal recently? I posted up some pics of the plants, and my latest mushroom harvest, yesterday or the night before. Any way, ttyl TC


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

Yup, the shrooms look nice...

I still have some from over a year ago... Idk, does everyone get tired of shrooms? I only feel like booming maybe twice a year.

Nighttime temps are 58-60 average... Daytime is 68-72.

It's not cold enough for the pronounced purpling... None of the other plants are turning purple...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2009)

I was just curious on the temps, you always seem to keep things in check pretty well, but I know its been cold as shit here lately, I had to turn my thermostat up to keep all my projects at the right temps. So far I havn't gotten burned out on the shrooms, but I'm sure I'll get to a point were I'll take a good break. That might even be after next weekend. I'm going to Indiana for a visit, and they want to trip so we prolly will, but i think I might take acouple weeks off after that, and let my body clean out. I've personally eaten well over an oz of shrooms since new years eve. It sure has been fun though!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 6, 2009)

awesome pics MHM
as far as the shrooms comment, i only like to do them with a couple close friends and we just laugh all night


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

I have to be out in the wild on a long weekend hike... With a few friends. We'll go through an ounce each in a few days... Maybe that's why I don't do it that often...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2009)

That sounds like a great way to do them once or twice a year, one long crazy weekend. I really enjoy eatin them, and just chillin with my girl. Maybe watch some movies, and always smoke some blunts. I am planning at least one shrooming camping trip this summer, prolly 2. I want to hit up Nelsons ledges for 4/20, then we'll prolly go camp some time later in the summer.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey MHM, I am about to lollipop my flowering clones. They are on day 10, started 4-6" now 7-10" tall. 400W. I've heard people remove the growth from the bottom 1/3 of the stem and also some take everything off the lower 1/2 of the plant. WHich do you do? It looks like you prune pretty heavy. 
I plan on doing this one now and once more in about a week. Thanks in advnace for any advice you can give.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 7, 2009)

1/2 sounds like a little too much. Most people and what I will be doing is about the bottum 3rd.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, when you're removing plant material it's best to only remove 1/4 to 1/3 of the plant. Otherwise it'll be too much stress and stunt growth.

I'd remove all the branch cluster at the bottom where it went from clone to normal growth...

Usually there are 6-8 branches/nodes that form really close at the bottom, within 3-4 inches... then they spread apart towards the top a bit more like 1 inch apart each.

You don't want to remove that much after week 1, I try to get all my ducks in a row before that, I trim up before flowering, and catch up after the first two week stretching period...


Just for all you skeptics out there... I did leave 3 super skunks untrimmed, to show the difference between grooming the plant and just letting it go... For now, the trimmed plants are a bit taller, and the buds seem to be denser and larger... No way to tell untill harvest which is better tasting, yields more... Etc.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Survolte said:


> 1/2 sounds like a little too much. Most people and what I will be doing is about the bottum 3rd.


depends on your light and your plants size. some of his bigger plants he chopped over half.

solid figures like that i think are bad references, theres too many variables.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 7, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> No way to tell untill harvest which is better tasting, yields more... Etc.


do you think it affects taste?


----------



## Survolte (Feb 7, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> do you think it affects taste?


Im still not sure about creating taste in my plants. From what I heard pot in soil tastes better then I watched the nasa aero grow video and they say you can actually create more flavor in fruit and veggies using aeroponics. Im kinda confused now. I want my super lemon haze to taste like lemon drops.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2009)

Organics, and a good flush survolte!


----------



## Survolte (Feb 7, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Organics, and a good flush survolte!


are you sure I want to completely flush? Theres nothing organic I could add for the last 2 weeks to increase taste?

by the way how should I tell when its about 2 weeks from harvest? will trichs start to turn amber or get cloudy?

thanx again thundercat


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 7, 2009)

I always use the carbs right up until the day of harvest...

Get as much sugar in there as possible, it helps with flavor a lot...


Yoi could simplify what I do by going to the supermarket and getting Molasses and Apple Juice...

Sugar = Flavor.


Oh and slickwillie, not sure if flavor will be affected, will find out though...


And I agree with your statement, you just don't want to remove more than 1/3 of the plant in one trimming... You can do it over and over to get to where you want. But yeah, I removed way more than half of what would be normal growth...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 7, 2009)

i guess a top bud would taste better in the respect that it has a higher bud:leaf ratio. leaf being a major contributing factor to bad taste IMO.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks for the sugar tip... I think Im just going to use a little sugar in the water I can't use molassas because it would fuck up my aero system. Thanks alot tho. I hope I can make my super lemon haze taste like lemon drops. That would be soooo0 bomb.


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 7, 2009)

Survolte said:


> thanks for the sugar tip... I think Im just going to use a little sugar in the water I can't use molassas because it would fuck up my aero system. Thanks alot tho. I hope I can make my super lemon haze taste like lemon drops. That would be soooo0 bomb.


 Hey...I just dropped in briefly and read a few posts. I don't proclaim to be the "expert grower".....however, I have experimented with bud taste, and it works. Try for yourself and see. In the last 2 weeks of flowering, I use my favorite tea infusion, depending on what taste I want for the particular strain. People can mock it all they wish...won't hurt my feelings. It worked for me...very well in fact. I used a moderate amount of honey. The plant sucks it up profusely in the end and really does affect the taste. Last time I used a predominately maple/vanilla taste....bud was smooth and tasted awesome. Naturally, I did a complete flush at the end. It did not hurt my plant at all. Now, I also did not reveg this plant. I think it safe to assume I may have gunked up the root system, hmm....maybe not?


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Phewwwwww.......damn, just peeked at your pictures. One word: YUM.*
*I thought I saw somewhere that you were growing blueberry too? Can anyone tell me what kind of high it gives? It was not one of my first choices to grow. Input on what I can expect from the buzz would help. In advance, thanks.*


----------



## Survolte (Feb 7, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> Hey...I just dropped in briefly and read a few posts. I don't proclaim to be the "expert grower".....however, I have experimented with bud taste, and it works. Try for yourself and see. In the last 2 weeks of flowering, I use my favorite tea infusion, depending on what taste I want for the particular strain. People can mock it all they wish...won't hurt my feelings. It worked for me...very well in fact. I used a moderate amount of honey. The plant sucks it up profusely in the end and really does affect the taste. Last time I used a predominately maple/vanilla taste....bud was smooth and tasted awesome. Naturally, I did a complete flush at the end. It did not hurt my plant at all. Now, I also did not reveg this plant. I think it safe to assume I may have gunked up the root system, hmm....maybe not?


did you use that at the end or during the whole grow? Plus I cant use things like honey or molassass I dont think.... Im going to grow aero and I think it would gunk up my pump / sprayers.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if it'll gunk it up or not...

You can definately use apple juice, and cranberry juice, get the no sugar added organic kind... It can be from concentrate just no sugar added...


Other sugars you can use... Expensive- pure maple syrup (not the flavored corn syrup bullshit)

Honey...

Raw cane extract...

Molasses...

Sucanat...

Any organic simplified variation of sugar, complex carbohydrates found in refined sugars can't be absorbed by the plant.



Some may argue that no sugars are directly absorbed, but those few have never tried it... 



*You can't force you weed to have a certain flavor*



You can only enhance the existing flavor within the genetics... So, survolte, if it is going to taste like a lemon drop, it will... Nothing you do can change that.




I also wanted to make a point that resin production is a major factor in flavor, if the weed isn't resinous, there aren't the essential oils that make it taste and smell delicious...


The smell comes from the oils, the oils are in the trichromes... 



_Make sense?_



Larfy weed with low resin tastes like grass...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 7, 2009)

Blueberry = Stoney high.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 7, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I'm not sure if it'll gunk it up or not...
> 
> You can definately use apple juice, and cranberry juice, get the no sugar added organic kind... It can be from concentrate just no sugar added...
> 
> ...


Thanks alot man great info. Im excited and I can't wait to get growin so I can start running my own tests on some of that stuff. gotta say thats the best info on flavor Ive ever heard. +rep fo sho

Im going to use a 400whps light with foxfarm nutes hopefully I will get lots of resin.


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 7, 2009)

Survolte, I only used it at the end. And, this was in a soil grow. I'm only just beginning to get into hydroponics, so I don't know if I'd try it again. Thanks...blueberry, stoney? I'll pass....I like the "up" buzz.
As for "changing" the taste, I wasn't attempting to do that. I was merely trying to complement it.....and indeed it did that.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 7, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> Survolte, I only used it at the end. And, this was in a soil grow. I'm only just beginning to get into hydroponics, so I don't know if I'd try it again. Thanks...blueberry, stoney? I'll pass....I like the "up" buzz.
> As for "changing" the taste, I wasn't attempting to do that. I was merely trying to complement it.....and indeed it did that.


sorry I forgot about the initial post... didnt mean to jack your thread >.<


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 7, 2009)

*LOL, you're not jacking my thread...no need to apologize. If anything, I may have jacked Howards.....but somehow, I think he's over it. *


----------



## doogleef (Feb 7, 2009)

Cheers guys. Thanks for the tips. Tallest plant is 12" today. That's double the size in 11 days of flower 
Here's what I did:

Before






After












No signs of shock so far.  

Thanks again!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 7, 2009)

looks like you did good to me doogleaf. what medium do you have in those net pots?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 7, 2009)

Perfect job doogleef! Precisely what I'd have done.

The stretch looks like it's over, they'll probably finish out around 24"... The first week is called the stretch for good reason.

Survolte- I definately recommend the soluables (Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, ChaChing) they will get you the resin you want...


----------



## doogleef (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks guys! They are supposed to be a 7wk strain and 24" would be about perfect for my setup. 

The medium is Higromite. It is a silica rock. http://www.higromite.com/ 

My local store actually does not carry it anymore and I need some more medium to fill in around the pots so I will probably just get some clay pellets.


----------



## floydfanx6 (Feb 7, 2009)

how often would u guys use the collosal bud blast,the plants like it for sure,i follow the recommended dose do it 2x a week about


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 8, 2009)

I no longer use it, but yeah, 2 times a week is good, you can do it every other day... But that might be too much, or cause humidity problems...


You shouldn't use it past the first week of flowering... That is if I remember correctly...


----------



## Survolte (Feb 8, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Perfect job doogleef! Precisely what I'd have done.
> 
> The stretch looks like it's over, they'll probably finish out around 24"... The first week is called the stretch for good reason.
> 
> Survolte- I definately recommend the soluables (Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, ChaChing) they will get you the resin you want...


oh. dam. I would have to use those on top of my other nutes huh? that sounds like a second grow for me I have a low budget Im going to put most of it into the 400w hps

Thanks a lot though. I am definitely going to get those as soon as I can.


----------



## floydfanx6 (Feb 8, 2009)

the plants love it,much vigoroous growth,,people dont like to foliar spray in flowering,on the buds but i think theres nothing wrong with using the cbb,its organic also


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 8, 2009)

No, there's nothing wrong with it, but I believe it's not recommended that you use the Colossal BB past week two...

Oh and survolte, the soluable are 20 bucks per pound... So all of them cost 60 bucks or so... You can leave out the Open Sesame if anything...


Also, you'll have plenty enough for three maybe four or five grows for a small scale grow... I only went through about a half pound with my sized garden... So it lasts a long time... Great investment.


----------



## floydfanx6 (Feb 8, 2009)

i used to use foxfarm,i switched to botanicare pbp,il never go back


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 8, 2009)

I have friends that use botanicare... They have decent results but low resin content.

I'm happy with the resin amounts I have on my current grow.

-------------------
A slight update, the blueberries are almost completely swollen, and will be ready in about a week.

The super skunk clones are all rooting, already have 20 or so transplanted for the next round... 

It's going to be so much easier and more productive having everything start at the same time, be the same size, and finish at the same time... 

On top of that they are so short and stocky I'm going to be able to squeeze 9 more buckets in there, making a total of 9 per light with 3 in between the three rows, so a total of 63 buckets... A big endeavor, but I need to make it worth it, because I'm moving at the end of April.


----------



## holmes (Feb 8, 2009)

hello mr.marks

hope all is well, i flipped back a couple of pages looking for pics of the girlies but there was nothing. updates coming soon?

where did you get your blueberry genetics?
you said yours is stoney, other sites claim its euphoric, i dont really understand the classifications, most strains just get me hype to the point of paranoia.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 9, 2009)

They're from three days ago, post# 1290-1300... There's a bunch more.




MrHowardMarks said:


> _Some close up shots..._


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 9, 2009)

My blueberries are DJ short's from a long time ago...

Euphoric~Narcotic~Stoney...

All the same... It makes you want to hug your sofa for being so comfortable.
_
What ever happened to Al B. ?_


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 9, 2009)

i thought i heard someone say al b. got a paying gig that wants him exclusivly...selfish bastards...


----------



## holmes (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah he found steady work and is too busy.

DJ is the one i want to try, how does it yeild, taste, smell?
easy to grow?
i saw this gorgeuos pic of DJ blueberry over at icmag, it is completely blue, so beautiful!

whats your fav strain?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 9, 2009)

DJ has some outstanding genetics for sure, blueberry isn't quite the yielder of some other strains, but has really high potency.

I'm particular to skunk variations myself... My favorite has to be Sour D... Which is a skunk variation.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 9, 2009)

the leaves on that plant are intense. lol.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 9, 2009)

You mean the trichromes or the color?


----------



## Survolte (Feb 9, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> You mean the trichromes or the color?


the dark color. it stands out so much. The crystals are even more amazing. I was just saying it looks like a very different plant. very interesting strain.


----------



## holmes (Feb 9, 2009)

it seems to me that sour d is the most popular strain out there

do you know who has sour d genetics?
green house will be coming out with chemdog seeds, should i just hold out?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 9, 2009)

i think sour d is still a clone only strain. i just heard of a site that ships clones and has sour d though. who knows if its legit.


----------



## holmes (Feb 9, 2009)

please rely what you heard
where is this company


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 9, 2009)

MHM, do you think this is the real stuff? http://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=1044&category=Feminized


----------



## holmes (Feb 9, 2009)

what is sour d like?
the high, the experience
im gonna ask around for it, see if anyone has it locally


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 9, 2009)

is it bcbuddepot the one with bad reviews?

and it says the seeds came off a hermie im pretty sure....so i dunno sounds fishy


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 9, 2009)

I ran some NYC diesel. I think it was from soma seeds But don't quote me on that.. It was ok... Thats all I can really say.. The stuff I had, I had been told to run it for a 90 day flower period. I didn't have as great success as I intended. But also had a small spidermite problem.. overall unhappy with yeild and flowering times? And tasted woody and bitter, not sour.

I have been smoking on a ounce of caseyjones x sour diesel.. For the last couple of weeks.. Not to happy with it either.. here is my smoke report if anyone cares.. with very nice pictures

www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/157644-casey-jones-crossed-ecsd-cjxsd.html

But on a different note. My sour mist... cali mist x ECSD.. not (nycsd) yes they are different.. But I am having incredible growth rates out of that strain.. 

The word is the guy who created this strain had both strains and tried to bring the best from east coast to the Cali triangle


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 9, 2009)

Supposedly Sour D was a renamed offspring of Chemdog and Mass Super Skunk... IDK, Grateful Dead tour and trading was involved... I've smoked other strains that taste incredibly similar to Sour D...

I've grown the NYC diesel, it's like a schwaggy mexican strain, no flavor... Good yield, but not for the flowering time... Got rid of it after one grow.


The taste is hard to explain, it's definately a skunk relative... That's why I'm messing around with skunk genetics...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 10, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> is it bcbuddepot the one with bad reviews?
> 
> and it says the seeds came off a hermie im pretty sure....so i dunno sounds fishy


forced self pollination is a little different than a straight up genetic hermie. its how they get almost all fem seeds.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 10, 2009)

oh ok thx for letting me know! id +rep if i knew how

and yea MHM the cannabible explains a bit about Sour D (your statement is correct according to the cannabible)

and MOG lets see this cali mist x ecsd
ECSD? E....C....SourDiesel?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 10, 2009)

east coast sour diesel


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Slick, you didn't need the "almost" to protect you ass... ALL feminized seeds were pollinated by a _forced_ hermaphrodite.





HookedOnChronic said:


> and yea MHM the cannabible explains a bit about Sour D (your statement is correct according to the cannabible)


*Jason King is a douchebag.*


----------



## GrowinBomb707 (Feb 10, 2009)

sour d grows like a out of control weed falling over and stuff, the smoke sour.... the high is seriously stoney... not the best high... but extremly potiant ..... ive grown it 2 times indoor and 1 outdoor i wont be growing it again


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 10, 2009)

Here you go bud.....



HookedOnChronic said:


> oh ok thx for letting me know! id +rep if i knew how
> 
> and yea MHM the cannabible explains a bit about Sour D (your statement is correct according to the cannabible)
> 
> ...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 10, 2009)

ahh lovely plant buddy what size container?

and MHM i agree jason king gives off a douche bag vibe, i dont own the books personally
something about the way he writes...does he even grow the shit?


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 10, 2009)

2 gallons of coco.. 5 weeks old from rooted clones i think day 13 or 14 of flower.. thanks....


HookedOnChronic said:


> ahh lovely plant buddy what size container?
> 
> and MHM i agree jason king gives off a douche bag vibe, i dont own the books personally
> something about the way he writes...does he even grow the shit?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't own any of the "cannabibles" but have looked through them...

Mostly his articles that were in high times were what made me think he's a dumbass.


And no, I doubt he has ever had a successful grow, he's just your average douche who buys weed.


I'll have some pictures to share in a little bit...

_GUESS WHAT I JUST DID?_

*Quit my fucking job!!!*


Now I'm...  FREE!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> _GUESS WHAT I JUST DID?_
> 
> *Quit my fucking job!!!*
> 
> ...


Congrats. What will you do? What did you do?

I have a three-year plan myself. . . a combination of miserliness and lottery tickets


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 11, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> _GUESS WHAT I JUST DID?_
> 
> *Quit my fucking job!!!*
> 
> ...


just because, or did the shit go down?

heres to unemployment - 



shnkrmn said:


> Congrats. What will you do? What did you do?
> 
> I have a three-year plan myself. . . a combination of miserliness and lottery tickets


i have the very same plan, except mine involves pimping asian women for free egg foo yung as well(food aint free ya know).


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2009)

Props for getting out of the normal working class. I hope to be to that point in about 6-7 months ideally, cus I just found out I'm gonna be a daddy!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Props for getting out of the normal working class. I hope to be to that point in about 6-7 months ideally, cus I just found out I'm gonna be a daddy!


Well, that usually doesn't forecast a life of leisure!

Edit: Oh, but many hearty congratulations!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> cus I just found out I'm gonna be a daddy!


congratso and good luck....theyre fun.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, congrats man...


I was in maintence at an international airport... It sucked ass. I had been planning on quitting for awhile, was just holding out hoping to get laid off.


I'm planning on getting some land, and building a house.

Following my sculpture/furniture dream... Hopefully I'll sell enough shit, otherwise, I'll need a bunch of "private collectors."


Yeah, and I'm actually putting some effort into finding a girl... 

I'll upload some pics tomorrow, some are about ready to harvest, a lot of them have a few more weeks to go.


My Silver Mango cross is looking really, really promising, and smells incredible, it's almost the perfect mix of the two strains... I'm excited nonetheless.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 11, 2009)

us growers should all take off for labor day......


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks guys, and MHM, that wounds like a sweet plan. We are planning on a move not sure if we are gonna try to buy a house yet or not, but I'm gonna start blowing glass once I have a shop to do it. I'd love to build a ceramics studio too.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 12, 2009)

MHM, weve all seen pics of our common art. how about some of your other art, the not-so-green kind. im interested in pics, ive never had any artistic talent myself, so i like to watch.

i feel ya on the findin a girl thing. my kid is almost 3 with no mama, so i got some shopping to do! i gotta be double picky.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 12, 2009)

I guess I could sift through some older stuff, I haven't had a studio space in about 2 years...

A lot of my work is in storage, a lot was thrown out between moves...

I sold a decent amount of my work that was Satanic related, mostly paintings, and small sculputures of symbology, I know some wierd people.


I'm more interested in sculpture that has design and structure, I like to build shit... I'd consider my veg cabinet/storage shelf a work of art...


I constructed it with nuts and bolts instead of screws and nails. Eveything is perfectly square, doors and a laminate finish could be added to make it look really nice, but it functions just fine.

Art is everything that has design, anything that makes you think, or have an emotion about.


That's why my satanic paintings were probably the strongest "art" I've done, they definately excited emotions within the viewer.

I don't think I still have pictures of those paintings, so to explain, they were all acrylic paintings. They had a textured black background, with a sharp edged white symbols of; a pentagram, a upside down cross, the 666 mark of the beast, the goat, and the 6 pointed star where you don't lift your pen, popularized by the wierdo Alistor Crowley.

Overlaying the image and background was a splattering of what looks like dried blood, enough to puddle on the textured lines, but still have the splattered look. They were very dark...




Most of my work isn't like that, it has a natural, raw feel.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Feb 12, 2009)

I was waiting for that great news---------Congrats brother---you have to do the things you love..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Doc... I only got the job because I needed the insurance. Saved me 6 grand in dental work.

I uploaded some pics of some of my artwork from the past... 

*All I could find was shit from like 10 years ago...*

_The rest must be in storage_


Album:https://www.rollitup.org/members/mrhowardmarks-74975-albums-artworks.html



Sample;


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 12, 2009)

Good thing I have a character for a signature instead of my name...

Anyone guess what kinda toy car that is?

And yeah, that's a self portrait from 1999... Dreadlocks ablaze.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 12, 2009)

good paintings man. I love the masks.


----------



## multisonic (Feb 12, 2009)

GTO is my guess


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 12, 2009)

Nope, right era, same body size... Hint- Mopar, Buzzz...

Thanks Survolte, you mean the chalk drawing of an actual mask, or the masking on the frames borders and matte?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 12, 2009)

Super bee?


----------



## multisonic (Feb 12, 2009)

super bee? is that a mopar. i'm a ford man myself. last block i built was a 302 bored to 307 edelbrock cam shorty headers. it's a shame it went in a truck although i'm a mustang hater anyway. ha ha. at least anything newer than about 73. you would have liked my 79 ramcharger if you like dodge... lifted 9" on 35" swampers. i threw a rod through the pan on the orig motor but i got a replacement 318 out of a '70 duster with 40k orig. (it got t-boned) that was the 2nd 318 i built. the 1st was in my buddys '70 d100 60k orig on that seafoam green and cream truck.... geez that was a clean truck! sorry i get carried away sometimes.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 12, 2009)

Yup... My dad had one, 1970 SuperBee...


I'm gonna head out an get a round of disc golf in before dark... It's sorta nice out, sunny, muddy, and cold...

I'll have a bunch of pictures later on...


----------



## multisonic (Feb 12, 2009)

i had to do it..... i swear i'm not trying to steal your thread!!!


----------



## Survolte (Feb 12, 2009)

multisonic said:


> i had to do it..... i swear i'm not trying to steal your thread!!!


I was talking about the chalk one of the actual mask. (although the masking on the frames borders and matte is great. way to have style.) They are all fantastic though man great job. I gotta say thats one of the best self portraits Ive ever seen. I love that you did it mono chromatic captures more. Id love to see more man.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd like to show more, but I've been in the process of moving for about a year now, and everything is in storage... I haven't done any serious work in over a year, I've been busy with other art;

_Like growing 11 blade fan leaves..._


----------



## multisonic (Feb 13, 2009)

isnt that 12? i counted like 35 timess..... oh it's 11 im just drunk!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's some shots with different lighting situations.

_Lights off..._






_Lights just turned on..._






_Lights fully warmed up..._


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 13, 2009)

Hahaha, multisonic -you made me re-count... before you edited...

_Some overviews_


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 13, 2009)

_Some more with the lights on_


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 13, 2009)

_A few closer shots_

*This one's ready for harvest!*






Chop her down!!!














_*Silver Mango chugging along*_


----------



## Survolte (Feb 13, 2009)

wow those plants are looking fantastic. Amazing colas.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 13, 2009)

you beat me! my NL still has a few days to go.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, only a few of mine are finished, the rest have 2 weeks or so to go... The BBs finished earlier that I had originally expected. Today is right around day 50...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 13, 2009)

Hahahahahahaaa


The best thing in the world... Is happening... Right now...


I'm watching Dumb&Dumber, smoking some full melt scissor hash, and waiting on a pizza...


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 13, 2009)

Can i pitch a tent in ur grow room for a night? (maybe in both ways lmao) .. but your setup looks pretty tight and your plants look AMAZING .. great job man .. very professional


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Feb 13, 2009)

"most wonderful time of the year--------It's the most wonderful time of the year" congratttttttteeeee-alllllaaaattttaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks amazing MHM, can't wait till I've got some girls to show off.


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice plants my friend, looks like u gots the skillz G!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank's for the kudos dudes...

It's been a long journey down the breeding road, but I've got some good genetics, and some even better ones on the way. 

It'll be awhile before I start from seed again, I'll always keep clones and mothers...


I have a platoon of super skunk that's almost ready to fill up the bloom room...



I'm going to be busy looking at property over the next few weeks, and I'll be going on a vacation for the first week of flowering, skiing in Vermont.



So, not to worry, everything is fine on my side of the computer screen...


But I may not be on as often as before.




I set this up as an example of how I grow, and it turned into a complete encyclopedia of growing in soil...


I'll start up a proper journal, where everything begins on the first day of flowering with all clones that are the same size, and same strain.


It'll be easy, I'll just update weekly, maybe I won't be around so much, maybe I will...



I just quit my job, so who knows, I've been busy.




I smoked a shit ton of hash, I'm pretty much fucked... I'm thirsty but I don't wanna get up...

I'll close out this journal with a complete harvest report, and cost analysis... So there's still a bit more to come.


And pics after the harvest... Dried bud.


*
Well, peace all.* All you silent folks too!


----------



## Nacho420 (Feb 13, 2009)

Damn.... I'm drooling just looking at those plants and thinking of being really high with pizza on its way...

Kudos, my friend


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 14, 2009)

im going skiing today  ... sounds good man ... i didnt think anything would go too wrong with your grow .. you seem too knowledgeable and it's planned out too well... lol well man have a fun time skiing and dont get hurt


----------



## Survolte (Feb 14, 2009)

well great job man. Im going to miss the frequent conversations with you. Enjoy your trip and I hope everything works out as planned. good luck on finding a new house!

-whats your new thread going to be named?


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, I haven't really decided on the name of the new thread... I'm also going to post a thread of most of the pictures from this grow, start to finish in pictures, with day markers. "MHM's abbreviated journal"


I know to some I sounded cocky getting into it, and put out a lot of confidence that some of you laughed at... Well, those few most likely aren't around anymore, so an "in your face" isn't warrented.


Hope I helped a lot of people realize that this isn't that difficult, and gave some good tips to make life easier.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 14, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, I haven't really decided on the name of the new thread... I'm also going to post a thread of most of the pictures from this grow, start to finish in pictures, with day markers. "MHM's abbreviated journal"
> 
> 
> I know to some I sounded cocky getting into it, and put out a lot of confidence that some of you laughed at... Well, those few most likely aren't around anymore, so an "in your face" isn't warrented.
> ...


You have helped assure myself that I can do it and do it good. Next week I am going to take a trip to grab all the shit I need. I hope you will check out my super lemon haze grow when I get pics up if you get a chance. I would feel honored.

PS. too bad those people arent still around. They def deserve an in your face.


----------



## DWR (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking excellent man ! Amazing grow, great updates all the time  

Hope u enjoy your holidays man  do some crazy tricks for me 


peace man


----------



## max420thc (Feb 15, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I just give them what they want...
> 
> I measured some of the fans, the biggest ones, on all the different strains have a center blade over 12" long, the blueberry is 12" long and 4" wide... I don't think it's gonna let any light through.
> 
> ...


how you doing buddy.i havnt seen you in a awile ive been busy.just had to say the garden looks great.
im running co2 .the generator has a flame sensor and a pilot sensor.if it does not light it sits there and lets the gas disapate.
it is completely safe due to the pilot and flame sensors.i have a area around 13 ft by 20 ft.pumped up to 1800 ppm.im in the last two weeks of the grow i am in.i with all my plants were producing as much as yours but im in the process of growing from seed and picking mothers.
i am growing white russian.ak47.kush berry( i dont think it is a kush plant at all)damn DNA seeds .the plant is real tall and sative looking with small buds and almost no weight at 6 weeks.i have another dna strain..it is called recon.it looks good .small a ft and a half tall.one large dank looking nug forming.looks like it is going to have a nice nug on it..single cola.i strip ALL of the lower branch;s off of it.
i put them in veg at around 8 inch tall..i might give the recon some more time in veg to get a larger nug on the top.
im growing chronic also.i have about 4 weeks out on that one.it is staying short .it looks like it i going to finnish with some nice weight so does the AK.the russian looks a little thin but the nugs are rock solid .so it should produce good weight,
ive had a little of the WR.and it is excellent smoke.very stony with a great taste.
my production should be OK.once i get the strains i want to use picked out.my production should be pretty good and uniform growing height and good light penatration.
i feed iguana juice.with most of the AN line up .i have had ZERO problems with the plants.dirt with about 40 to 50% perlite,moo doo compost at 10%,2 gallon bags SOG.three HPS sodium on light movers air cooled.i dont have time to examine every plant to make sure it is all the way dry.because of the high perlite ratio the water runs through the grow bag pretty fast.i take one plant and test to see if it is pretty dry and put a light watering on the plants.as i think that is all it needs.the perlite is so strong it runs through the bag fast.
any advice on how to improve my grow ?
i am kind of noid about posting picture on any web site.i dont even take pictures of a plant.thanks.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, I was always paranoid about posting pics on here, but nothing happened to me, so I imagine it's safe... But at the same time, I don't have internet or phone at my grow space... If you find _me_ you haven't found my grow...

But nobodies looking for me...


And I like to think the DEA has more important things they should be doing aside from browsing pot growing forums.


The only thing I can recommend is checking the weight of the dirtbags before you water... They don't all drink at the same rate, a slight lift on the bag will let you know it they're thirsty... It's simple, one gallon of water weighs 8 pounds... Dry soil is featherlight... Just give a slight pick up, and you should be able to judge how wet the soil is by how heavy it is.


Also, *DON'T* do any topping or high stess training on the Chronic, it is best to let it grow one single cola, the AK is similar, but still produces well from topping.

And hold out, 6 weeks is only a bit over halfway for those sativas, they'll start chunking up over the next week, don't worry.


Yeah, you must have the GEN2 or something, the tipover switches and auto-pilot light are definately safe... I'd just burn through too much gas... 20x20x7 space with 1000CFM or air removal... That's a shitload of gas being used, it'd be difficult to reach the desired co2 ppm level.


Good luck... Nice to hear from you.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 15, 2009)

I wanted to reiterate, this isn't that hard to do...

But it is a lot of hard work.



On average I spend only 15 minutes or so daily checking on everything if nothing has to be done...


If I have to water, that's about a 2 hour job.


And it there's planting/cloneing... Trimming and harvest... Those are all a full time job, at least 8 hours are spent in a day doing the switchover work.

So...


About 3 days in a row I don't have to do shit but look at them, maybe trim off some undesired growth... Then a 2 hour job every 4-6 days...

The hard work comes in the switchover, this is where lazy people lose all their time...


Good luck everyone...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 15, 2009)

i personally enjoy the work almost as much as the end result. but maybe thats just me.

i get stoned and listen to music when i garden. just about the most realxing part of any day.


----------



## max420thc (Feb 15, 2009)

that is exactly the model i have it the gen 2 with a green air controller.i have a green air CO 2 generator.it malfunctioned and the gas valve was stuck open and ran all the time with the gas valve open.that went to the scrap pile pretty fast..very unsafe.
i have way to many 2 gallon bags to pick everyone of them up.like 400 of them
i was raided in indiana for ordering seeds from doc chronic.
they didnt find shit other than a couple of joints worth of weed.of course they charged me with a 3 year old bottle of perscription drugs.that wasnt on the warrent so it will be thrown out..the first place they went to is the computor and pulled up all my picture files .email and ebay account.they know something up.
but if they have no evidence they have no case.FUCK THE COPS.scummy mother fuckers...
but it noided me out about pictures thats for sure.
the sativa i was telling you about is supposed to be a kush berry from DNA.with a two months maturity time.
at 46 days it has little pop corn nugs.and tall and skinny..it smells very very potent .with a small alot like one of my white russian females..very strong medicinal smell to it.im sure its going to be fire.i dont know if i will want to wait 2and a half to three months for a very small amount of weed.the russian is straight FIRE.if the kush berry isnt way better then the white russian it i going to go extinct around me.the recon like i said is a afghani plant.and is forming a large single cola.it looks very good .i am still two weeks out from trying it out .it has chrystals all over the leafs and plants..it has kind of a nice floral smell to it .and you can smell the strenght of it from under neath the sweet smell.have you ever smoke any recon or LA confidential from D & A?.the LA confidential is supposed to be very simular to the recon.thanks


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope, the strains that I smoke have been around for more than 10 years... I don't really get into the extreme crosses... Or buy genetics.

I just bought Super Skunk, so I could breed and get my own variations.

I like skunk, and it's hybrids...


----------



## holmes (Feb 15, 2009)

mr. marks please mail me some of your finest clones!!!
i have bad genetics 
i bought into that Alaskan Ice propaganda and everyone who is growing this, has it looking like a retard mutant.

im on the market for new seeds


----------



## max420thc (Feb 16, 2009)

well .IMHO use a drop ship address or go to canada and get your seeds.i would recomend serious seeds.they have been around since dirt.very good genetics.and what you see of pictures of their bud is what you get.normally better.cause you cant smell the picture.the white russian is pure power.the AK kicks ass too..what a great old school company with no gimmicks.just good straight up quality genetics.old school.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 16, 2009)

holmes said:


> mr. marks please mail me some of your finest clones!!!


careful, you can get in trouble here talking openly of this. PM type of convo.


----------



## holmes (Feb 16, 2009)

do you mean by fdd?

cause we all talking about something illegal here


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 16, 2009)

trading information is not illegal, trading pot or seeds is. and regardless of law, you agreed to the rules of this site when you joined...and a rule of the site is no buying or trading of pot, seeds, or clones.

i dont care, but ive seen people get banned and peoples threads closed for it.


----------



## holmes (Feb 16, 2009)

well i kinda thought i was just whining 
but who can tell if i was serious or not right.... my bad... trading is wrong!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 16, 2009)

trading is right, just not here.


----------



## Merry Green (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Howard, you mentioned using Honey as a sweetener, how much would you use during final flush please. Also what would cause buds to feel hard, similar to pine cones, my buddies are beautifully frosted and sticky but seem too dry/hard. Very tight though! Maybe it is not a problem, just wondered. Many thanks for all the tips,

MG

Checked the last 100 posts and found this 


> Yoi could simplify what I do by going to the supermarket and getting Molasses and Apple Juice...
> 
> Sugar = Flavor.


That'll do me but how much do I need and is it ok to use in final week?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 17, 2009)

Never used straight honey myself, it has to be raw honey... And I believe a tsp (5mL) per gallon would be enough... Maybe too much?





Hahahaha *trading iscool...* Just not with random strangers on the net. 

My best genetics were all aquired through friendly trading.

The Silver Mango is a result of friendly trading and some fem crossing...

But really, I like SensiSeedbank's genetics the most.

Silver Pearl, Super Skunk... Those two are the shit.




I also don't have shit mailed to me, I always buy in person with cash. A trip to Canada for some beans is cheaper than getting popped.

And nutes are available at multiple shops nearby...



I have a feeling there are a lot more growers popping up in my city just over the past 5 years.


I see strains that I've grown, passed along through clone, all the back to a stranger, well, a friend now... Who was growing some of the strains that I had grown... 


That's how localized strains happen, everyone ends up growing the same strain because it's fire.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh yeah...

Rock hard buds are basically in the genetics of the plant... Well, not rock hard...

But *dense*...


Drying and curing properly will keep them from getting too dry and crumbling to powder.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 17, 2009)

*just saw your edit* 



Yeah, I continue sugar/carb feeding up 'til harvest.


I'd use 2 tablspoons molasses per 10 gallons, and the apple juice... 

Personally, I buy more expensive carbs and sugars, but molasses, and apple/cranberry juice are the main ingredients... Also, yeast, kelp, raw cane sugar... etc.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 17, 2009)

*Basically any UNREFINED sugar will work.*


----------



## Merry Green (Feb 17, 2009)

Mnay thanks


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol.. It doesnt say any thing about giving them away..
just kidding.. I think you posted this on my journal too Holmes..
The best way to go about it is to find another site that isn't based in america ..hint breedbay..
But find out who lives close to you by representing your state.. Everybody knows what state I live in.. Then you kinda just find out in a slow process who lives in your city.. Then go hang out with them.. Its like your trying to use this site like a porn site.. 

Ah think about it ... a bud and porn forum.. smokers could sit around and comment on porn vid's ..

Blah blah.. This funny stuff.. There is a forum for everything... 

Damn I am ADD--------.......


SlikWiLL13 said:


> trading information is not illegal, trading pot or seeds is. and regardless of law, you agreed to the rules of this site when you joined...and a rule of the site is no buying or trading of pot, seeds, or clones.
> 
> i dont care, but ive seen people get banned and peoples threads closed for it.


----------



## holmes (Feb 17, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> Lol.. It doesnt say any thing about giving them away..
> just kidding.. I think you posted this on my journal too Holmes..
> The best way to go about it is to find another site that isn't based in america ..hint breedbay..
> But find out who lives close to you by representing your state.. Everybody knows what state I live in.. Then you kinda just find out in a slow process who lives in your city.. Then go hang out with them.. Its like your trying to use this site like a porn site..
> ...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah... Don't come here looking to trade or meet people in "reality" I've been asked by a bunch of people...

I definately trust most of them to be completely legit, cool motherfuckers... But at the same time... 


Yeah, hanging out with cool people locally is alright, but trading and selling... That's asking for trouble.

*BTW*

_*Although it's called a "private message" the moderators can still read them, and they are accessable... They AREN'T private.*_

There was a big hissy fit over this topic... 


Keep it real.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 17, 2009)

What I'm trying to say...

_Anyone can grow great weed, I'll do my best to make *YOURS* the best_!!!


I think I covered every possible soil question within this thread...

I just have to condense it and make it simple to read from cover to cover...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 18, 2009)

helluva read...cant believe ive been onboard almost the whole time too. i feel like theyre my girls too, when do i get my cut.

very nice...well documented....you get a big green star!


----------



## holmes (Feb 18, 2009)

i feel like im bein scolded.
i was kidding man....


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey MHM, could you do me a favor if you get a chance man. I posted an update last night on my thread which included a problem I'm having with a bit of burn on my leaves. I'm gonna post some pics today so you can see what I'm talking about. But I was hoping you might be able to check out my last update, and the pics later today and let me know what you think. You know you soil, so I figured you could tell me if I'm on the right track. Thanks man TC


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 18, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> What I'm trying to say...
> 
> _Anyone can grow great weed, I'll do my best to make *YOURS* the best_!!!
> 
> ...


awesome cant wait to see that +rep


----------



## Nacho420 (Feb 18, 2009)

I took clones a week ago and was wondering if they look like they are doing well or not. Some of them have their leaves going yellow but for the most part they are still green looking.

They are in rapid rooters under a humidity dome with a heat mat and two growlux bulbs about 6 inches above the top of the dome. I used plain water at about 5.8 - 6 pH level.

What do you think? I need to move the plants into flowering soon but I have to have some rooted clones to keep going.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah man, they'll most likely root... The yellowing of the bigger fans is completely normal.

The nitrogen is being used to grow the roots and shit, no worries. The new growth is healthy, and they aren't falling over... They should pop roots in 5-7 days, don't worry if it takes longer. As long as they look good, they're good.




Chill out holmes, it's all good man... Guess you don't know about the whole over-grow fiasco.

----------


If you wanna do what I crossed it's pretty easy... Get Silver Pearl from Sensi Seedbank, and cross a male with Somango from soma seeds... I've got 3 phenos that are all worthwhile... I'll show you guys later.

The 9Mile, it can be aquired by visiting Bob Marley's masoleum, located in Nine Mile, Jamaica. It's grown out back, the locals will be happy to show you their small "plantation" and sell you some decent herb... Also this is where I got the best finger hash. Well worth it.

But I advise, bring plenty of extra US one dollar bills, if you give one to each of the dozen or so kids, it's enough to make them happy, of they ask for more, say "sorry I might have to share with someone else"

Oh, and money is "food" so, when they ask for food, they mean money...


And my super skunk is also from Sensi Seedbank...


----------



## Nacho420 (Feb 18, 2009)

Alright cool, that's a relief. Should I be misting them every day or once every couple of days?

If I go ahead and put the plants into flowering I could still take clones in a week or so if they don't all root, right? It would just not work as well because they would have to overcome the flowering hormones to start rooting?

Thanks a million man!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 18, 2009)

nacho's gonna be a full blown weed jedi before this journal is over.

the force will be strong with this one

ive taken clones a week or two into flowering succesfully. and i dont mist my clones at all unless the humidty is way down.\

what do you think OB1?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 19, 2009)

I use a spray bottle to water my plugs, so there is an inevitable misting... Like once a week. And I mist them really well right after cutting...



And I've hacked shitloads of clones successfully after a week of flowering. I tried it one time, when I was cleaning up the stretch undergrowth, I just cloned the good ones.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 19, 2009)

I am giving a friend some in week three.. For a reveg.. And I am seriously thinking about revegging mine for moms for outdoor's simply because I know the growth rate now.. Of course I will lose three weeks but the reveg always comes back stronger... And I will have a male by then, so It will be a breeding journal.. lol.. even with back crossing... maybe even a lil cuben....j/k



And I've hacked shitloads of clones successfully after a week of flowering. I tried it one time, when I was cleaning up the stretch undergrowth, I just cloned the good ones.[/quote]


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 19, 2009)

Re-veg is a lot of stress, I've only done it twice...

Personally, I'd only do it to *save* genetics that would otherwise be lost, if I had clones, I'd just grow them out.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 21, 2009)

Slight update on the harvest...

The Blueberries are completely dried, and curing... 

*Total harvest weight 17.5 ounces ~ 500 grams ~ one 600W HPS.*


Extremely cerebral high, out-of-body type stone... I smoked a whole pack of Dutch Masters panetelas watching Choke, and Pulp Fiction... 5 blunts to the head in a row, I was _blunted_ to say the least... I couldn't get up, and when I did, I went straight to bed and slept for 14 hours.

----------


The 9Miles are all cut down, and drying...

----------


 
The Super Skunks need another week or so... Today is day 56... They're getting massive... At least 3 ounces per plant.

In the book it's supposed to be a 50 day strain, I'm guessing I have a predominantly skunk phenotype...


----------


The Silver Mango is looking magnificent! I'm really excited about it's genetics, of the 4 phenos I bloomed one is extremely interesting, it's a perfect blend of the two strains scents, and quite the producer, hardly any leaf to calyx. Massive buds.

It's on it's final week, can't wait to smoke it.





I'll upload some pics later on tonight, if not tomorrow... Needless to say, I've been quite busy lately.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 21, 2009)

500g's from BlueBerry under a single 600 is a nice haul. Well done!


----------



## warkrimez (Feb 21, 2009)

yea,well done man...this was the first journal i read when i signed up to rollitup...ive been watching it ever since


----------



## fugaziebob (Feb 21, 2009)

what kind of nutrients do you use


----------



## doogleef (Feb 21, 2009)

He uses the AN line. No Hornby's this time.


----------



## doniawon (Feb 22, 2009)

+reps on the blueberry . congrats on a succesful grow..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, thanks man...

And for the smoke report... 


To be completely honest, I don't *see* that much difference in the weed using the FF soluables vs. The Hornby products...

And at 60 bucks for the complete FF soluable setup, vs Hornby's products costing a grand... IDK what to tell you.


It *smokes* a bit more harsh, but then again, I'm growing from seed, and haven't smoked this exact pheno.


I'm going to head over to a buddies who uses the entire Hornby line, he's as good as me, my protegé... And I'm gonna burn him down and see what he thinks.

Get a true _unbiased_ opinion.


But all in all, *it looks like my weed...*


In a close knit community, you can tell who grew what, by the way it looks... (Quality, nutrients, the way it burns, and mostly how it's trimmed.)

Trimming is like a signature, I can easily pick my weed, and three of my friends out of a pile and tell you who grew what... And since I know what they grow, I could also tell you what strain it is.


This happened to me Friday night... I was at some dude I know's place and he had some shit from a guy I know... It's not good at all, he's just lazy, and doesn't have the horticulture know how... It's larfy and leafy.


It was funny because he didn't even want to smoke his weed with me once he saw my blueberry, he apologized for packing it in the bong... That's one that's gonna make it's way back to the grower


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh... And for those who don't know, or haven't grown Blueberry, it's not quite the producer of other strains...


The skunks will easily breach the pound per light mark.


----------



## hargys (Feb 22, 2009)

Hay MHM very cool journal 1 of the best i've read in a long time.

i'm just getting things ready for my next soil grow, i was looking at the AN nutes and was thinking of going for somthing like this.


Organic Iguana Juice Grow
Organic Iguana Juice Bloom
Grandma Enggy's H2 (Humic Acid)
Grandma Enggy's F1 (Fulvic Acid) 
SensiZym or Hygrozyme
Piranha
Tarantula
Voodoo Juice
Big Bud Liquid
Carbo Load Liquid

what do you think, anything else you would add?

for the grow


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 22, 2009)

I have grown some that had been crossed with blueberry (TRC's blue 13 x Tx Misha) not a huge yeilder but very dense buds..
The main guy I get my cuts from usually runs mostly sativa's.. Which I like But they lack the flavor I look for.. I like sweet berry, sugary, leaves the mouth tasting FROSTED in sweet candy like goodness.. While my guy like's the sour's.. I hate the sour's.. 

I would trade a low yield plant that produces dense nugs. Then a high yield fluffy plant any day of the week...




MrHowardMarks said:


> Oh... And for those who don't know, or haven't grown Blueberry, it's not quite the producer of other strains...
> 
> 
> The skunks will easily breach the pound per light mark.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 23, 2009)

pics pics pics!!!!!!

MHM 500G off how many plants is more what im interested in knowing
and you said your SS may hit the pound per mark?  thats rediculous


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 23, 2009)

*That's a good regimen hargys...* _Thanks..._


There were 6 blueberries under one 600W, they yielded 17+ ounces... So almost 3 ounces per plant.

I imagine the superskunks will yield about the same per plant, but they are smaller, and I have 9 per light... So my guesstimathmatical assumption is around 27 ounces on one 600W light... That's the high end, 18 being the low end... Still over a _pound per 600W_ not per plant.


And yes, the blueberries are very dense.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 23, 2009)

SUPRISE SUPRISE!!!


The 9Mile is all dried up and trimmed, curing as we speak.


Total weight, 18+ from 7 plants, and 10 more ounces from 4 plants on half another light. So 28 ounces on say 900W... Not bad.


The buds are frosty dark and skinny, with a hash plant/floral aroma... The smoke is hazy, and floral... Has a similar smoke and smell to Super Silver Haze, but looks nothing like it... Definately a tropical landrace...

I crossed it with Super Skunk, so...


I'll find some beans... 

and have some genes...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 23, 2009)

SOunds sweet MHM, I havn'tbeen around the last few days, but it sounds like you've been very busy. I'm hoping to be getting a clone of some DJ short blueberry in a couple months, can't wait to get her going. I'm just tryin to get mine to take off at the moment. I think I'm almost there. My plant count is gonna drop cus of time constraints, but that will just mean higher yeilds off the plants I have hopfully from more veg, less stress. I don't know, but yours are lookin great man +rep! TC


----------



## holmes (Feb 23, 2009)

why are dense nugs desirable other than for weight?
thats great mr.M , you kicked ass this round


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 23, 2009)

they trim easier, take less space in storage, and i personally think they taste better.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 23, 2009)

I also find that dense nugs burn slower and often more evenly


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 24, 2009)

Density is within the strain to a certain point.

You have to grow it well to be dense to begin with, but the genetics decide what type of bud formation.

Trimming can be easier, depending on the leaf/calyx ratio, but yeah, the denser the buds essentially the less trimming per pound, because it's fewer buds and space.

For example, a quarter pound of blueberry is a half full gallon ziplock... A quarter pound of the 9Mile is a gallon ziplock stuffed full.


So, as far as bag appeal for buyers, and users, the fluffy stuff is a better seller.


I find that fluffy or dense they burn about the same, I always thouroughly chop up my buds before smoking with a pair of Fiskers Microtip scissors. The dense nugs look like they break up into more weed, while the fluffy buds loose size...but... I have noticed fluffy strains burning up in joints like a firecracker, while dense weed burns slower and longer.


Indica heavy strains are usually dense... And some sativa hybrids are also dense... Some really dense strains I've grown are; Bubblegum, Hash Plant, White Rhino, Candy, Blueberry,(honorable mention)- Sensi Star, Silver Pearl.


----------



The Super Skunk is finally starting to have ambering pistols, and it's starting to really chunk up...

I'll take some pics tonight when the light are on, and load them up tomorrow.

I'll take a few pictures of the dried Blueberry and 9Mile...


----------



## Survolte (Feb 24, 2009)

Ive been poking around trying to decide what else I wana grow besides super lemon haze. I was thinking train wreck, all though the amount you hype up blueberry I just might have to get it.


----------



## doniawon (Feb 24, 2009)

I cant wait wait to see the next pictures.. i want to see some of that 9mile...' its a natural mystic"


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't necessarilly hype up blueberry, it's definately a good strain. My favorites are skunk varieties.

I load up a bunch of pics tomorrow, I promise.

I'm getting busy with the transplant. Think, I need to mix 300 gallons+ of soil... Lots of work.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 25, 2009)

well Im starting with Super Lemon Haze wich has the lemon skunk in it, hopefully it will be very good.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 26, 2009)

I hear you on alot of work MHM, I need to do about 40 gallons of soil and its a daunting project at the moment. I need to get it done some I don't stunt the growth though. All I'm adding is perlite, and some water crystals, but I gotta figure out a good way to mix it all. Got any tricks of suggestions?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 26, 2009)

Yessir, I just mix it on a concrete floor, or put a trap down, but I'm mixing a hundred or so gallons at a time.

Survolte, if this is your first grow, I'd try out some easier strains with a shorter flowering period, sativas can be tricky.

And all those pics I promised...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's what's left in the room, all skunk.



























*And Silver Mango*


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 26, 2009)

hey MHM just debating something with a friend, revolving around your growing technique (did you call it lollipopping?)

anyways i was just wondering when u lollipop the plant?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 26, 2009)

hah posted at the same time, beauty colas you got there
got a crack out of the cha ching bottle lol


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 26, 2009)

_*Note:*_* I have enormous hands... That's a one pound jar of ChaChing, about the same size of a 16oz. tall-boy can.*


**edit**
~Yeah, usually I have a dollar bill to use, but I was wearing pajama pants, no pockets...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't call it lollypopping, I call it triumming for yield. It starts early in veg, I train the plant to grow colas... I supercrop the tops, so the branches catch up, and trim up all the underbrush... It's pretty much done first week flowering, and a little bit of maintence is done up to about week four.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 26, 2009)

Some of the dried blueberry... flash on/off...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 26, 2009)

Some of the dried 9Mile... Flash on/off...






















*The gland heads of the trichromes are visible to the naked eye, they're huge on this strain...*


----------



## stanky (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, great pics, Im very interested to see the 9milexSS grow, what was the flower time on the 9mile, its a jamacian bagseed right? Very nice grow and good luck with those Super Skunks. 

-stanky


----------



## dsn (Feb 26, 2009)

Picked up alot of interesting things in this thread, that changed my thoughts about my next grow.
You inspire me, and it`s honor to see Your work. 

Congratulations with Your succesful harvest!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, it's jamaican bagseed, it was right on the 55 day marker... Shorter than I first expected.


----------



## DWR (Feb 26, 2009)

looking piffi man  ! PIFFI !!!


----------



## warkrimez (Feb 26, 2009)

thats look damn nice MHM...Happy Smokin


----------



## seymourxxx (Feb 26, 2009)

Mazel Tov brother! Nice looking bud. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Nacho420 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, I got a carbon filter with a 6" HO can fan. Does the fan need to attach directly to the carbon filter or can it be in a different room hooked up with ducting? I don't think that this would make a difference and it could reduce the noise a lot (I can currently hear it outside the room when it's directly in the flowering room).

What do you think?


----------



## FatSalad (Feb 26, 2009)

They look flippng great man. It was great to read this post over the last few months. I have modeled my room(s) after yours. However I went with 220v and 4 1000's in each. You might remember I asked you a question about 220v a LONG time ago. I will send you some picks when I am about done. I have Super skunks, LSD and Sensi Star they are about a week into flower. I just started to trim the lower branches as you recommend. You are a inspiration to us all. Keep up the good work. FS


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the kudos 

I'll look forward to it FatS, yeah, I remember talking to you a while back...

Nacho- Yeah, that's fine, the fan doesn't have to be directly attached to the filter. But, remember, * static resistance is the enemy, the shorter the duct work the better.*


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice man, those buds look fantastic!! So would you say that your 9 mile turned out as good, or better then the bag it came from? Just curious. Thanks for swingin by the thread too man, I appreciate your experienced input. I really hope that mine turn out that nice.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 27, 2009)

Way, WAY, *WAY, WAY* better than it's bagseed mother... The flavor is similar if I'm remembering right, like a floral, fruity, haze.

You can take the dankest strain known to man and do a terrible job growing and end up with schwag dirt. It's all in the technique, and horticulture know-how. (And the nutrients)


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 27, 2009)

very nice.. and fast...What day are the skunks in?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2009)

I assumed it was better, but for all I know the bag it came from could have been soem serious FIRE! Thats sweet though man, glad to hear it turned out so well, not that I ever doubted it would, lol!


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 28, 2009)

Man,more porn.the humanity.


Mark was wondering about yer comment on supercropping in the first week of flowering.I'm 3 days into flowering and have trimmed some lower branches off the girls but have two that are getting taller than the rest.Should I just LSt them or try to supercrop them?? So far I've not toped them at all and there growing several branches of every node so just been tuckin the large fan leafs under the new branches to get them more light.Just not sure if I should start pruning them now being I flipped the lights to 12/12.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Mar 1, 2009)

Well Im not mark.. But maybe I can give you some helpful insight.. You can trim after the flip.. I usually do some the first week then a little more the second, then try to finish my work by week three.. I think it lowers the stress if you take your time...

Or you can do it it veg.. Its whatever.. It's pretty hard to mess up a plant Beleive me I have met some really stupid people.. that could successfull harvest everytime.. No worries just grow...



Kruzty said:


> Man,more porn.the humanity.
> 
> 
> Mark was wondering about yer comment on supercropping in the first week of flowering.I'm 3 days into flowering and have trimmed some lower branches off the girls but have two that are getting taller than the rest.Should I just LSt them or try to supercrop them?? So far I've not toped them at all and there growing several branches of every node so just been tuckin the large fan leafs under the new branches to get them more light.Just not sure if I should start pruning them now being I flipped the lights to 12/12.


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 1, 2009)

Cool been trimmin here and there when needed.Only snipped a couple small branches this week.The 1 plant I had to tie over today and it seemed not to kill the dam thing.Just eased it over and tied it off.Hour later the top was trying to turn back up at the light.We see what this does next few days.Sure opened the center branches up to the light now.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, supercropping reduces stretch quite a bit... The nodes form closer together after a supercrop pinch too.

Sometimes if a cola has stretched further than the others, I'll supercrop it and bend it over at the pinch mark to a 90 degree angle, be careful not to snap the stalk in half.

It may stunt growth just a bit, but I never notice any stunting or stress. And you can prune all the way through flowering, just don't go crazy with the scissors...

--------------------

I'm pulling down all of the Skunks this week, I've taken dow 5 to dry, the rest should be finished within a day or two... 

Total flowering time, 65 days, today is day 66.


I'll take a picture of a Super Skunk for you all to see, I load it up later on... 

If you remember seeing the picture of the big cola with a 20 dollar bill, just wait until you see these buds... Massive.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 2, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> If you remember seeing the picture of the big cola with a 20 dollar bill, just wait until you see these buds... Massive.


hope they're massive mr.nice cuzz' all those are some average lolipop plants!


----------



## Survolte (Mar 3, 2009)

I cant wait to see these buds.


----------



## Nacho420 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey, I'm going into week two of flowering and one of my plants is stretching up above the rest, a good 6 inches or so. Would you suggest suppercropping it? A couple of days ago I went through and trimmed up the under brush a bit and for the most part everything is looking great. 

And those cuttings I showed you a while back rooted fine and are now going into vegetative so thanks a million!


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Mar 3, 2009)

So mark do you dry your colas in one piece or do you cut them up and dry them on racks?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Mar 4, 2009)

I dry them still on the plant, they'll hang for 4-5 days, then they'll be removed from the stalk and go through the sweating process.


I'll upload a few pics of them drying, all of the skunks are harvested, the room is cleared, and transplanting is about to begin.


--------------------
*
I'm headed out of town for a week and a half, going to Vermont...*

--------------------


_*And suprise, suprise!!!*_


I got a job working for a really large hydroponic supply manufacturer/distributer... I'm willing to bet 75% of you or more have at least one or more products made by this company.

It's a great opportunity, that I'm going to jump on, I'll be getting paid to do basically what I do here... 

*
And think of the Karma that must've been involved!*

I quit my job at the airport two weeks ago, and, out of the blue, I get a callback for this job... Karma always got's my back.


-I'll load up those pics in a few...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 4, 2009)

sounds like a dream job. you gonna have to relocate?


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats....now wheres the pics


----------



## zeke907 (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome grow man! Great strains, setup, idea, equipment, nutes, etc., etc. Very nice work. You have further inspired me to take my self built 6x6x7 grow room to the limit! Plus rep all day my man!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Mar 4, 2009)

Damn, busy, busy day...

I'm leaving for VT on Friday, and start my new job when I get back... It's a local job.

So before I can leave I have to tune up my car. I flushed out my tranny and rear differential, changed my oil, and sparkplugs, and put on a new air filter. Tomorrow I'm replacing the front wheel bearings and hubs, and replacing the timing belt, water pump, and 4 belt pulleys... I might install new dampers if necessary, but probably not. I'm not doing all this work myself, I'm going to a tuning shop. Lots of work, about 2 grand...


*BTTT*

Everything was cut down yesterday, and in between working on my car I managed to break up the used soil, (I flushed it already) and re-pot the 5 gallon buckets... I have the full 54 ready for planting. *My math says I broke up 270 gallons of rooted messy soil today...*

The sensizym has already started to eat away at the dead root mass on the blueberries... It was much easier to break up, and the roots crumbled up really nice.


*
I know this question has been asked over and over...*



After using the soiless mix, you want to use a good flushing agent (Clearex, Final Phase) and moisten the soil well, you don't need much run-off at this point, just as if you are doing a normal watering...

_Let it sit for several hours saturated with the flushing agent mixture_

~This will allow the chemicals to do their job of breaking down built up nutrients.

Then flush the soil with plenty of water, lots of runoff. All of the built up salts will run off in the water.

Collect and check the runoff water's EC/TDS, once it's same as tap, you're good to go, and the soil is clean.


*Using an enzyme will allow you to reuse soil and not have to worry about rotting, dead roots, it will eat up the dead plant matter in a week or two.*

Soiless mix can be reused infinately in this matter.

Personally I just use it 3-4 harvests and replace with new.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh yeah... Pics... My bad, I'll load them up when I get time, I just have a few of some drying plants hanging, I'll share, but nothing that cool.


I'll load them up with shots of the next round sitting in the room... You know, the future.


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks fer the reply mhm.I was to scared to pinch them over but did lst them a few days ago.Seems to have worked pretty good.The lower branches shot up like crazy once I did that and the plants now have a whole bunch of tops instead of just the one.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 5, 2009)

Great news about the job. Will you be doing any traveling at all?? VV


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Mar 5, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Hopefully, the seed mother, (original plant from seed) will be too big for SOG  it will not be flowered, it will continue to be a mother plant.
> 
> 
> As soon as there are a couple nodes on the seedlings, I'll top them for clones, and let the seed mother grow out for more clones.
> ...


whats goin on man.... seen you were doing ferts AV/ff wanted to check you op out... +rep man... just wanted to say thats how i run my mama's take some clones. sex the clones. find out what ones are ladies, then take a shitload of clone babies... [email protected] man. gonna suscribe to this....


----------



## bryant228 (Apr 1, 2009)

So what happened to Mr Marks? Maybe a bit a paranoia set in. LOL, I'm kinda the same way.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 1, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> So what happened to Mr Marks? Maybe a bit a paranoia set in. LOL, I'm kinda the same way.


 
im pretty sure he accomplished his goal...to document a full grow in detail.

he also mentioned getting a dope new job that will take alot of his time.

im sure a man of his stature is doing just fine.


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 1, 2009)

Indeed!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 1, 2009)

your blueberry looks a lot like my purple kush..... I am alive by the way.... and here is my PK in flower from last year


----------



## aod! (Apr 12, 2009)

hows the smoke on the 9mile?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 12, 2009)

aod! said:


> hows the smoke on the 9mile?


he gives a smoke report a few pages back.

i dont think he comes around much anymore

hope all is well mr marks!


----------



## holmes (Apr 13, 2009)

he was moving or something, hes good im sure


----------



## multisonic (Apr 13, 2009)

MHM, I just thought i'd share with you that I just read Mr Nice. It was wonderful. Does anyone know if it has ever been made into a movie?!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jul 8, 2009)

multisonic said:


> MHM, I just thought i'd share with you that I just read Mr Nice. It was wonderful. Does anyone know if it has ever been made into a movie?!



I wish dude... 


I'm doing well....

Almost too well... 

Peace out....


----------



## raiderman (Jul 8, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I wish dude...
> 
> 
> I'm doing well....
> ...


Hows it goin MHM? Glad to see ya around... are ya crakin for round 2 or is it already in?Raider.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jul 9, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I wish dude...
> 
> 
> I'm doing well....
> ...


 
Too Well??

stay duckin the radar, buddy. good to hear your still kickin.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 9, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> Too Well??
> 
> stay duckin the radar, buddy. good to hear your still kickin.


the radar????lol,learning is a commodity, but experience is priceless,, i been on this same train for 9 yrs and it hasnt stopped yet ,,wont hijak yur thread .later. raider.


----------



## yoyoyojoe (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Mr. Howard, 
I really love your grow first of all. I had a few questions for you was wondering if you could help me. 

I am growing in a 4x4 secret Jardin tent. Right now i have 6 Grand Daddy clones that I just planted in small pots. I was wondering if you think I could fit more plants. I am going to be using a 600 W HPS for flowering. Right now I have a T-5 vegging them. I also wanted to know if you think that I should just get a MH bulb for the Veg, wonder if you think it will make a difference. 

Also I am using the full line of Fox farm even the Ocean Forrest Soil. I pretty much went through your whole thread and I see that you use about bunch of AN. I was wondering if you could write out a quick list of AN that you think would be worth purchasing. 

I have a PH stick but no PPM meter, was thinking of going to get one. Also was wondering what your PPM should be during each week. 

Do you feed them nutrients with every watering or do you skip and do it every other. 

I appreciate your help and I love your grow. 

Thanks


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 12, 2009)

I just read through MOST of your journal....... noticed your 2 pounds 3 ounces per 1000W comment...... funny, thats almost exactly what my last harvest off 1000W was.....  GREAT job,


----------



## FatSalad (Jul 29, 2009)

FatSalad said:


> I Just got mine in the mail. You gotta push it really close to get a good picture but this thing is tits. Amazon has them for 20 bucks. yes 20 bucks 25 with shipping . Enjoy. I only took a couple of pics. it was nite nite time for the girls.


 
I told MrHowardMarks that I would post some pictures on his thread he said it was cool. So here I am jacking for beats. I plan to start my own thread and I want it to be just like this one...... so check it out?


From High school to the Pro's


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Aug 23, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I wish dude...
> 
> 
> I'm doing well....
> ...


Thats great to hear brother!!!---It's been a long time since we chatted....stay in touch if you can...


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 25, 2009)

FatSalad said:


> I told MrHowardMarks that I would post some pictures on his thread he said it was cool. So here I am jacking for beats. I plan to start my own thread and I want it to be just like this one...... so check it out?
> 
> 
> From High school to the Pro's


 nice pics! the first looks like armeggedon...?


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 14, 2009)

I just fucking LOVE this grow for some reason, not even my style of growing
Read like most of it 3 times shiiiiitt.


----------



## Short Term Memory Loss (Dec 23, 2009)

Mr. Marks, I am back to learn. I kinda of stayed off the site while i was put through the justice? system. Police invasion+new medical law+public defender=case dismissed! Only took a year!

They still have my equipment. working on getting it back. within one month of raid i started to upgrade. I am now using 2-1000k in a 12x9 bloom. I have 1-400 watt 18/6 light.

I was able to save the Blueberry that had sprouted and they had smashed on the floor!  She has the potency, but fan leaves go bad quick.


I am working with
AK-48...very tough to clone
Blueberry. clonerific! Looking through my microscope at the tricnomes, when they turn they are little blueberry's! very cool!
Gigabud....... started with a free seed and she is a beauty/easy to clone!
Blue hash...cracking the seeds in a few days will do grow journal for those.
Bubblicious....seedlings..that look sick. I am thinking this is like the diesel i am growing. The less you water, the better she grows?
California hash...seedling
Lemon skunk..seedling
Hash plant haze..seedling
Diesel......7 week flowering, over watered at first. buds are not dense but skinny and loaded with trics.


Super silver haze from greenhouse was a very strong plant that diseased at the start. 5 seeds only one had quality buds, but looked sick on the rest of the plant...weird?


Well now that i am back into LEGAL grow/learn mode, i will go back over and read from last jan. to now, so i don't ask any questions you may have already answered in the last year.


Well, my guitar is turned up, the songs are flowing, and my plants are on the grow!


For the moment life is well. 

peace,


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Mar 1, 2010)

Short Term Memory Loss said:


> Mr. Marks, I am back to learn. I kinda of stayed off the site while i was put through the justice? system. Police invasion+new medical law+public defender=case dismissed! Only took a year!
> .............
> Super silver haze from greenhouse was a very strong plant that diseased at the start. 5 seeds only one had quality buds, but looked sick on the rest of the plant...weird?
> 
> ...


What's up everyone who just got a notification of a new post in an OLD journal... Not to worry everythings going great!

Years ago I got started in the grow show thanks to my local law enforcement, lost my license for simple possession, spent all summer growing...

SS haze is a really finicky strain, stubborn as hell, likes light nutes... My favorite flavor, but the hardest to grow.


This journal was a good start to finish from seed to perpetual clones... But its over... the journal and documentation...


There's something much more important that we need to look into...

HASH OIL CURES CANCER...

Watch "Run from the Cure" by Rick Simpson... Google video...



I've lost to many friends and family to cancer... My life is dedicated to this plant, it cures everything... Its the answer to so many problems... 

I don't sleep well... how could I with all the injustice and poison we spend our life savings on... On what we are told is medicine...

Masking the symptoms makes the problem worse, and chemotherapy destroys everything in its path... You'd be better off sticking that part of your body in a microwave oven and praying to your god...

Sorry, lost both my parents to cancer... if you have lost someone you love, and you're reading this... 
RUN FROM THE CURE
Watch it...

Then tell everyone you know what you've seen...


Take it easy everyone... I'm with you all... Always.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 1, 2010)

damn thought id never see ya back marks! good to hear all is well, and i agree with you on the "medication" of today


----------



## Auzzie07 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks, MHM.


----------



## raiderman (May 20, 2012)

so you still takin care of business?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jul 23, 2012)

raiderman said:


> so you still takin care of business?


Of course, just never have the time to check out the message boards, hope everyone is doing well!

Think I might have the opportunity to become a medicinal supplier soon!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 23, 2012)

hell yea man let us know ,i know yure stuff is top .miss te old journal.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jul 23, 2012)

Your stuff must be just as good if not better... damn man, been on here everyday since I left? Nice post count...

Good to see familiar 'faces' still around on the boards!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 23, 2012)

good to see ya pop up bro,good to know yure presence ,yea i switched to 3 gal.airation pots without regret and alot of reviewing yure journal back in forth really helped .


----------

